# Sticky  Weather



## robin416

Jeez o'pete this is getting beyond nuts in our house. The weather alert has been going off since 2 this morning, now our phones are going nuts with flash flood alerts.

At noon EMA made an announcement to stay off the roads if at all possible due to flooding. They want to keep them as clear as possible for rescue personnel.

And here comes the rain, lightening and thunder once again.

Oh, I failed to mention our dogs go bezerk when all of these alarms go off and the thunder happens.

As far as flooding goes where our house is? Not a concern at all. I just hope others that we know are as fortunate as we are.


----------



## dawg53

We've been expecting severe weather but Bermuda high pressure backed into the area protecting us. It's very warm here, setting record highs all week and more to come. Our a/c is running. 
Has anyone heard what January and February will be like? Our weatherguessers have no clue.


----------



## robin416

Ours kicked on again just as I was reading your post. We're above 80 at the moment, I don't feel like crawling over a scared dog to go look to see what it actually is. 

I guess we're getting what you were supposed to be getting because they did say this would be gone already. Some of the towns/cities just SW of us have had over ten inches of rain so far.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We're sitting just above 60 and sunny. Gramps has been clearing woods today. The only thing I've heard that January and February are supposed to be warmer than usual in our area.


----------



## robin416

nannypattyrn said:


> We're sitting just above 60 and sunny. Gramps has been clearing woods today. The only thing I've heard that January and February are supposed to be warmer than usual in our area.


Was it you that said you live in OK? And if it was you, did they change their minds about the blizzard possibility?


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm in the SE part of Oklahoma. The heavy stuff is not supposed to make it this far east. It's mostly supposed to be in the western areas. We shall see..
Would you mind looking at my post under the coyote and see what you think about the bloody egg?


----------



## Maryellen

70 here today in North nj. Been raining all week and in the 60's. 
Supposedly winter is to hit in a few weeks.


----------



## robin416

Do you hear yourself? NJ and Winter in a few weeks! When do you remember that being possible? And when was the last time you experienced no snow in the middle of Dec? This weather is freaking nuts.


----------



## Maryellen

It's nuts for sure. When I was growing up it always snowed on christmas. Winter was snow and cold. Now, it's crazy weather


----------



## Maryellen

My yard is all mud like it's spring, the worms are everywhere, my garlic is coming up thru the hay we put down to protect it from the cold and snow, I have green grass and flowers still.


----------



## jn4

I had a post about this little better than a week ago...where NOAA and Space Weather were forecasting ABOVE normal temps all the way into early march. The current patterns are claimed to be from ElNino and the GeoEngineering cloud "seeding" they are daily conducting.

In that post I proposed the questions of HOW these patterns might affect flocks egg production and agriculture over the long haul of the coming summer...that and the fact cold weather is needed for bacteria die-off...along with bugs/pests. And what the outlook may indeed be for the coming year.

I Think more people are paying attention now.


----------



## Nm156

....................


----------



## chickenmommy

I'm so sick of rain. There was a leak in the nesting box so the bedding was soaked. And our backyard is at a slant so all the rain drains into our yard and creates so much mud. Cleaning out a chicken coop in the rain is not fun. And the hubs slid n busted his butt in the mud. On a good note I found a ring in the backyard I thought I lost months ago lol


----------



## robin416

The ring part is really good. The hubby thing? Did you have to work really hard not to laugh? 

We were finally dry today the sun even took a couple of peeks out. But they still have roads all over the area closed due to flooding, sink holes and roads just plain gone.


----------



## chickenmommy

Robin lol I swear u read my mind. There was three parts to my thought process. First I was like oh gosh I hope he's ok. Second was to laugh. Third was to be happy it wasn't me. I'm the clumsy one who fell down the porch steps twice when I went to feed the chickens and I have fallen in the back yard on mud atleast 6 or 7 times lol


----------



## robin416

After seeing my own do it or go slip sliding like a comedy routine I always made sure I had heavy lugs on my boots or shoes. The boots the hubs wears are smooth as a baby's behind for the soles and he still wears them in the wet and you can imagine that the comedy routine continues.

And the urge to laugh? Wow, is that hard to hold in. I usually have to go some where else so I don't explode.


----------



## seminole wind

2 years ago I missed the step and fell out of the chicken coop and sprained both ankles. I'm yelling help but no one hears me. I end up crawling to the house on my knees because my ankles hurt so bad. Finally woke my husband up as he was sleeping because he worked that night. On one ankle the pain lessened. On one it got worse. I could not walk by myself for 10 days. The first week I didn't even want to move. 3 weeks on the couch, then I got fed up and drove my car to the barn to pet my horse. It was an awful few weeks with nothing to do.


----------



## seminole wind

Sorry about all the mud. I've been reading how terrible the storms are.


----------



## robin416

Talked to a local this evening, he said that he's lived where he has for a long time and never seen this much deep water standing in the fields. Several main roads are still closed.

I'll tell you, I always worried about hurting myself like that while Bob was still on the road working. I tried to be careful because of it but I know something as simple as you did, Sem, could happen any time.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I can't believe that on 12/26/2015 I'm sitting on my deck having coffee and watching my dogs play and eat their breakfast! It's a damp 66 degrees here in the SE Sooner state! The rain and much cooler temps haven't made it here yet, but will at some point today.


----------



## robin416

I was just telling my hubs about where you live a few minutes ago after he told me they were saying this is going to be one heck of storm in TX. Fingers are still crossed that it stays to the West of you and that you don't get nailed. 

We were in the 80's again yesterday and as far as I know it's going to stay that way for a few more days. More rain on the way in the next 48 hours. Yippee!


----------



## chickenmommy

my forecast. High of 76


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yikes! We have already 70-80 inches and most of that fell last April through the first of June. I lost most of my garden and Gramps shoveled gravel back into the driveway about 5 different times. I think normal rainfall for our area is around 30 inches ( I have to look that up to be certain). We've lost a number of older bridges and had roads wash completely out in this area. My brother lives on a hill just above a river and saw several older home that flooded. It got close to his house but thankfully quit rising. Lake Texoma was over the m spillway 3 different times. It had been several years since that happened.


----------



## robin416

CM, I can't tell you how many times I told the hubs that I'm so glad we no longer live in TN during this last storm. I was so over the daily tornado threats. At least you live in a part of the state that doesn't get hit as often as the mid south. 

Patty, the flooding thing is so mind numbing after a while. You stay on high alert for when it goes from maybe to of no for so long. 

I really need to get a rain gauge, they had a general rain fall map up a bit ago that shows we had 14 inches. I'm wondering if my friend's kids are sorry they're building on a river up in Nashville. Unless they're up on a cliff they're property is probably under water now.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We have a rain guage and have had had to empty it before it quit raining several times. We have a dry creek that runs between us and a neighbor. We're on the high side. The folks across the road from us dammed it up several years ago so it hardly ever runs unless his pond is running over.


----------



## dawg53

Everyone here going through all these storms has my sympathy and I wish you the best. We went through it several months ago.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Well so far some rain. Tornadoes to the west and north of us. Nothing serious where we are at this time.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Whoo Who here it comes!! Driving back home in the rain and thunder!!


----------



## robin416

I was just watching the weather channel and it doesn't look like you're going to escape completely from the rough weather. Hunker down, keep the peeps dry and let us know all is well.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We made it home from our son's house and our Christmas meal all together. He's about 60 miles north of us. The weather people have just issued a tornado "radar indicated " alert for the county just south of us. We were in and out of the edge of the front. We have a storm shelter " fraidy hole" just out and off our deck that we keep ready to hightail it to if we need to. Our satellite just went off so gramps is hooking up our antenna.


----------



## robin416

Fraidy hole, I like that. I also need one but ours would have to be above ground so our feet stay dry. 

I still need an antenna here. I can pull stuff up on the computer since I use a hot spot but it's always better to see what our locals have to say.


----------



## nannypattyrn

You need a safe room. Our son had one when he lived in the DFW area. It was better than nothing. My hubby is Chickasaw so we got one installed free. That was a major blessing!! It's not very big but we've stuffed 12 or 13 people down once last year, talk about claustrophobia!!!


----------



## robin416

Our house really isn't big enough for one. The one positive is that tornadoes are few and far between in this immediate area. 

Been watching what all is happening in TX.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yeah, most of the severe activity is south of us on into E. Texas. So far, we're just getting rain sometimes heavy. I walked the dogs in between showers and there's 2 inches in the guage since about 430.


----------



## chickenmommy

Our house isn't big enough for a safe room either. If it was it would be my hide while I drink my morning coffee room. Lol


----------



## nannypattyrn

Our house isn't big enough for one either, but we have a large detached garage that would hold one. But we have the cellar to run to if things get rough. Gramps keeps his scanner on esp. at night.


----------



## robin416

Our garage is detached too sort of, we get to it through a breezeway. Of course there's so much in the garage there is no room for a shelter.

Anyway, Patty, I see you posted and all is OK in your world at this point. 

We learned a bit more about our area this AM. They finally opened a main road between Montgomery and Dothan last night. Some folks are finding it difficult even getting out of their driveways due to the wet conditions. Flooding is still a major concern in Elba and with more rain on the way it looks like it will stay that way for a bit yet.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I just emptied 4.5 inches of rain out of the guage and there's no sign of it stopping. The Dallas-Fort Worth area took a bad hit from tornades overnight.


----------



## robin416

We've been watching the stories about it. Then toss in what is happening in the NW corner of the state and it's going to be a mess there for a while.


----------



## robin416

Looks like flooding is going to be a concern in your corner of the world.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yes, it will be a mess for awhile esp. with the ice in the panhandle and areas west past OKC. We've had that kind of icing a few years ago that took gramps years to clean trees and debris up.
I just hate that so many lives were lost in the metro area.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Brrrrr! 36 degrees but the wind chill is 22 degrees! I have to bundle up and go check the girls. They've been huddled up in the coop I guess because I haven't seen anyone outside in the run at all today.


----------



## seminole wind

Wow that's cold for the south! 75 here today. At least it's cloudy.


----------



## robin416

Did you see that NM is experiencing 0 degree wind chill? 

Most chickens don't appreciate the wind. Mine were only out a few minutes this morning because it's pretty windy here. But we're quite a bit warmer at 80 degrees. So add in the chill, the wind and I'm not surprised you haven't seen them out at all.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Holy Moly, baby it's COLD outside and I'm drenched!! And it's back to the drawing board for a top to our small pen that Jim just covered! These Oklahoma winds are atrocious today. I guess we throw in the towel and $$ & get sheet iron to cover it. The girls were inside there because there is still enough on the sides and top to blk the wind and rain. I managed to get some of the covering spread out again and heavy stones in a couple of flat pans to hold it in place but not before I was soaked. J came to rescue me.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yes , I did see NM and I was concerned because my music pastor is from Las Cruces and went home last Thursday for a Christmas visit.


----------



## robin416

Hopefully, he stays parked right where he is until this thing moves on. Closing interstates is a big deal.

Foul weather gear. You wouldn't believe how much I've used mine. Not fun getting that wet when it's that cold and driven by the wind. 

Who says chickens are dumb?


----------



## nannypattyrn

I actually think they are pretty smart myself! I had gramps feather down coat and hood on and my rubber boots, but the wind is awful. I was making my awkward attemps to repair the plastic sheeting on a ladder when the next wave of rain ,thunder and lightning came through so I just waited it out in the coop until my knight in shinning armour came to my rescue.


----------



## Maryellen

Snow predicted here for Tues and ice, then rain. The chickens will be very surprised if it snows


----------



## dawg53

Low to mid 80's and humid, partly cloudy and the a/c is running. I went for a long motorcycle ride today. Expecting near freezing temps this coming weekend.


----------



## SuzieAuvergne

Had a flash flood here...water..water...everywhere... and not a drop to drink!


----------



## robin416

Oh jeez, Suzie, don't tell us that's your place. Slow rising flood waters are bad enough but that looks it's got a lot of movement to it.


----------



## jn4

O wow....looks alot like our 1000 year Hurricane flood here in South Carolina a couple months back...entire state was deemed a disaster area... 24 inches or rain in less that 12 hours... Major interstate Highway I 95 closed for 84 miles...caskets floating up from the ground...37 dams and Levey's ruptured..power loss to 4 million people.....then the media covered it up and decided NY and 4 inches of rain was more news worthy...go figure?

At any rate the current weather patterns are bizarre...the droughts,...floods,...blizzards...and all of them in the wrong places..
Good luck and best wishes my friend.....and also to our forum members here from the South still in harms way.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Looking out of my backdoor towards our garden and chicken coop.


----------



## zamora

We haven't had any cold weather here yet (not really) but wet, wet, wet and WINDY! I can't stand the wind, I can handle pretty much anything else.

I know one thing, this weather coupled with the early darkness does make it quite difficult to keep up the happy face. All I want to do is crawl into the warm bed surrounded by my puppies....AND SLEEP!!! 

Everyone please be safe!


----------



## nannypattyrn

I don't mind the wind too much except it stirs my allergies up big time and dries my eyes out. If I put a ski cap on, I'm good to go for a while, but I pay for it the next day. My mutts are so bored. They want out to run but it's too wet and cold out (32 degrees ).


----------



## robin416

Patty, I didn't expect you to get the snow but from what I've seen it's on the right side of things considering other areas.

Zamora, it sounds like you slipped through, just barely. Winter is hard on us humans, especially after we become adults.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's clearing out of the Texoma area and should be gone in the next hour or so. The roads will remain dangerous due to ice under the sleet and a little snow. Temps will remain just above freezing here. My little Jack Russell was fascinated with it once I got her out.


----------



## nannypattyrn

#1This is what we do when we're bored and can't go out. #2 What's this stuff and what's it taste like?


----------



## SuzieAuvergne

robin416 said:


> Oh jeez, Suzie, don't tell us that's your place. Slow rising flood waters are bad enough but that looks it's got a lot of movement to it.


Yes...that is our place...could not get to the van in enough time to move it...the Mill House had about 5ft of water in the basement...you can see the back doors opening through the pressure...luckily the house was OK but one of the cellars had about 3ft of water in it...the deluge coming down from the track was frightening but it only got as far as the barn...

We were lucky that we were unharmed..


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yikes Suzie! So glad ya'll are ok !! I'm glad it didn't get into your house.


----------



## robin416

I had heard the UK was getting it but I think because of everything going on here they glossed over how far spread the heavy weather was in Europe.


----------



## robin416

Our dogs loved the snow. They would stick their noses down and lick at it at a top speed run. The redbone was a fair weather dog, about like your little guy, but nothing seemed to phase my girl except tornadoes.


----------



## SuzieAuvergne

Some of mine enjoying the snow...


----------



## nannypattyrn

Beautiful shepherds!!!


----------



## dawg53

Holy smokes Suzie! I'm glad you're safe and sound!


----------



## seminole wind

Beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## seminole wind

Wow, Suzie. Was that on your property? Those pictures are incredible.


----------



## Maryellen

Thank goodness you are safe. That flood g is horrible


----------



## SuzieAuvergne

Yes seminolewind

That is our place....

The fire brigade came and said that there was nothing that they could do to help us...the flood water subsided after a couple of hours...the damage was mainly to material things..all animals are safe and sound...that is the main concern for me...

My Husband freaked as he had 7 motorcycles in the basement of the Mill House...his pride and joy....

My drum kit was damaged too...but we are safe and well..the smell after the damage was horrific....stagnant and muddy water...all had to be cleaned up...

Anyway....2016 is a new beginning...Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## robin416

From the little they've said about Europe's weather here, it might not be over yet.

Even though we've had almost two straight days of heavy rain we're still positioned where flooding is not a threat.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oh, Suzie, I'm so sorry!


----------



## SuzieAuvergne

Not much bad weather here now...it seems to be affecting the North of the UK now...massive problems there with flooding...poor souls...lack of electrical power, homes have had to be evacuated and unoccupied homes there are being targeted by opportunist thieves...so awful!


----------



## SuzieAuvergne

nannypattryn

We are safe so we are thankful for that...animals are all fine....if a little muddy!

We lost tons of wheat that were in the basement of the Mill House....all saturated and I will never forget the smell of it rotting...all cleaned up for now...

It is just life....no animal products will ever be stored there again...just in case!

Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Suzie, I'm so glad ya'll are safe! Material goods can be replaced over a little time. Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## robin416

It's always a positive know that one of our own is going to be OK.


----------



## seminole wind

Someone needs to turn off the heat here.


----------



## zookeeper

I'm in north East Scotland and it's pouring down. We've been lucky and missed the floods so far but the ground is saturated as it's been raining for weeks. Just north of us is Ballater and Braemar both places that are almost cut off with floods. The problem in some places is that a lot of our bridges date from the 16 and 1700's and just haven't been able to withstand the force of the water. There are a lot of mountains here and a lot of rivers so when the rivers get out of control and the bridges can't cope, there is no way out. However, there's not much loss of life, our emergency services are brilliant and the communities pull together. We will be ok, it's more the mess and the clearing up. It's been quite a widespread problem with a lot of northern England affected too.


----------



## seminole wind

SuzieAuvergne said:


> nannypattryn
> 
> We are safe so we are thankful for that...animals are all fine....if a little muddy!
> 
> We lost tons of wheat that were in the basement of the Mill House....all saturated and I will never forget the smell of it rotting...all cleaned up for now...
> 
> It is just life....no animal products will ever be stored there again...just in case!
> 
> Have a Happy New Year!


Suzie, that's the worst smell! My geese dip their feed and I dig a hole and empty the water bucket. If it runs all over it stinks for days. I feel really bad for you. Did you wear a gas mask? Vaseline for colds in your nose?
Sorry!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Vicks in or on the nose covers odors better.


----------



## seminole wind

nannypattyrn said:


> Vicks in or on the nose covers odors better.


I am sorry, you're right. Wrong name. Vicks in the nostrils is what the police use when finding dead bodies. I think wet grain smells worse!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Wet grain or fermented feed smells awful!! 
I figured you meant Vicks. We get a few not so nice smelling folks through my work at times, also. Anything like that covers the smell .


----------



## SuzieAuvergne

seminolewind said:


> Suzie, that's the worst smell! My geese dip their feed and I dig a hole and empty the water bucket. If it runs all over it stinks for days. I feel really bad for you. Did you wear a gas mask? Vaseline for colds in your nose?
> Sorry!


Didn't think to wear a mask...it took three days to clean out the rotting feed...I guess that after cleaning up the goose house every day I get used to foul (fowl) smells...on reflection a worse smell than rotting feed is when one of my ducks will set on an infertile egg for 35 days ...when it breaks open that does make me feel very sick!

Nothing like the smell of a truly rotten 35 day old egg...Muscovy ducks set for between 35 - 38 days


----------



## seminole wind

Yea my geese soak their mouth full of food in the water bucket and it smells so bad I have a hole dug to pour the foul water in and it works great.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Suzie, it's always a good idea to use a face mask esp, when cleaning the coop and droppings. One never knows what ugly bacteria may be lurking..


----------



## robin416

nannypattyrn said:


> Suzie, it's always a good idea to use a face mask esp, when cleaning the coop and droppings. One never knows what ugly bacteria may be lurking..


Or fungi and mold. Think aspergillosis and mycomplasma, and because I'm tired I can't think of the third one that can be quite common.


----------



## SuzieAuvergne

Yes...

Thanks for reminding me about using a face mask...a little belatedly for a New Year resolution I will today start using a face mask...I always wear one when using permethrin...

I am stupid for not using a mask as I have a compromised immune system...


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Or fungi and mold. Think aspergillosis and mycomplasma, and because I'm tired I can't think of the third one that can be quite common.


You're thinking of Histoplasmosis. I wouldnt be concerned about contracting mycoplasma diseases from poultry. It is not transmittable to humans. However we have our mycoplasma bacterias, which are not transmittable to poultry.


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> You're thinking of Histoplasmosis. I wouldnt be concerned about contracting mycoplasma diseases from poultry. It is not transmittable to humans. However we have our mycoplasma bacterias, which are not transmittable to poultry.


You're right, dawg, I should have just stuck with the mold and fungi after working nine hours.


----------



## seminole wind

What about Hanta virus? Wasn't that one?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> What about Hanta virus? Wasn't that one?


Dont ingest rodent urine or feces...you'll be fine.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yeah, Hanta virus is rodent related. We don't always get our masks on but when we clean the storage out buildings, we did because there were rat and mouse sign everywhere. I lost a bunch of Christmas stuff because of the amonia odor that penetrated even through the plastic bins.


----------



## seminole wind

I had mice do that inside the insulation in my stove. It stunk so bad that my dad put it out and bought me a new one.


----------



## chickenmommy

these catalogs always make me crave warmer weather lol


----------



## Feline

I have virtually no lawn left at the moment- we just had the wettest december on record. I've had to put the electric fence across to keep the poor chickens off most of it so it can get a chance to recover- if there's anything left to recover anyway LOL.

I am sooooo glad I built the covered shelter for them in October- I dread to think what state the silkies would be in by now without it.
They still have the borders to rummage around in so are still free range despite losing their access to the lawn. Hopefully this will be a very temporary measure!


----------



## robin416

I had a white Silkie that loved a good mud bath. Actually she's my avatar. The little hussy couldn't pass up a good water puddle. But she was always the cleanest, shiniest bird the next day.


----------



## seminole wind

Cute, Robin. I have 4 whites right now. I haven't seen them dirty yet. But I thought there were 4 eggs out there in the coop in different places and the next morning they were all gone-and a white silkie sitting up there. She must have worked all night to gather those eggs together.


----------



## SuzieAuvergne

One of my "white" Silkie's ...I did think for a moment that she might have been a splash Silkie...to no avail...she came up white again after her dust bath!


----------



## rosco47

extremely crazy weather patterns lately for sure. river is flooding here in town. we've had enough consecutive warm days lately that some things started budding. the up side is i guess with some warmer days, my young hens might start laying. otherwise it may be april before they start


----------



## chickenmommy

Omg rosco where have u been hiding


----------



## rosco47

been trying to stay afloat. all over the place...
miss yall. how ya been CM?


----------



## chickenmommy

Good. Adding to my flock lol we have missed u around here ️


----------



## chickenmommy

Chance of snow showers today and it's very windy so I'm making my chickens some warm oatmeal to warm me up lol ️


----------



## seminole wind

chickenmommy said:


> Chance of snow showers today and it's very windy so I'm making my chickens some warm oatmeal to warm me up lol ️


You mean this, don't you?


----------



## chickenmommy

Warm them up not me lol


----------



## zamora

28 degrees.

Everything was frozen this morning and this is AFTER several days of rain. Brrrrr.........


----------



## Nm156

10 degrees here "real feel" -3


----------



## rosco47

Nm, thats booger freezin cold. geez


----------



## robin416

27 when we got up this morning. Went from mid 60's to bam! It's cold out there.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenmommy said:


> Warm them up not me lol


It was better the other way, LOL. Pretty funny.

Had a few nights of 40. High was 65 today. I wasn't going to ride, but the sun felt good so I did.


----------



## Maryellen

4 here the other morning brrrr


----------



## chickenmommy

Sem u should post pics of you and your horses ️


----------



## dawg53

Currently 28 here in Jax. Our first freeze, bye bye bugs.


----------



## nannypattyrn

28 here in the Sooner state. We've had several freezing nights and one or two days. But all in all, we've had a very mild winter. Our potato planting starts in one month!! Then the rest of the cold crops go out shortly after. Then, new chicks arrive in the farm stores.


----------



## seminole wind

38-40 at night, 60's during the day. Not too bad.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's hard to believe that the last few days have been sunny and 50s to 60s in the Sooner state! ! Here's a couple pix. 1) is looking out of my backdoor .2) is looking out of my front door facing south.


----------



## robin416

We're supposed to have that cold weather tomorrow. Fingers are crossed there isn't any precipt attached to it.


----------



## dawg53

I thought that the freeze we had the other day would take care of bugs...wrong answer. I got nailed by a mosquito yesterday afternoon! 
We're supposed to have a week of borderline freezes this coming week, maybe that'll take care of the bugs.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Good luck with that! Those bld sucking critters take some major and long lasting freezes to die and I'm not even sure that will do it! I they are the one thing we have that's bigger and hungrier than what Texas has!


----------



## seminole wind

Dawg Florida's bugs don't care. They just try to come inside. But mine die crossing the threshold.

That premise spray I got last summer really worked. There may have been mosquitoes but not where I sprayed.


----------



## 8hensalaying

Woke up to our first snow this morning, It's not supposed to amount to much but it does look pretty as it falls. That said I got the joy of running out in my sloggers and nightgown to open the coop and put out their water.  I'm sure that was a sight to anybody who happened to drive by lol


----------



## nannypattyrn

8hens, I've done that often, but I wear PJs instead. I've gotten "caught" a few times"!


----------



## seminole wind

Hey, me too! too darn funny.


----------



## chickenmommy

perfect day for home made beef stew


----------



## 8hensalaying

comfort food here too. Gonna try a recipe I saw for chicken and dumplings casserole


----------



## robin416

So, who all is line for the big weather front moving in? We might have severe T-storms but here that's subject to change to be something totally different with weather patterns in my area.


----------



## Nm156

Looks like it is bypassing Michigan.


----------



## chickenmommy

It's supposed to be a snowy/sleet mix all day. Roads are already icy. I hate winter lol


----------



## seminole wind

I'm in Texas but I have socks and a sweater over my nightgown. Beautiful picture , mommy.

Doesn't everyone just use the chicken n dumplings recipe on bisquick?


----------



## chickenmommy

chicken coop/back yard


----------



## chickenmommy

Those pathetic little branches sticking out of the snow are my plum trees lol


----------



## chickenmommy

our car stuck 1/2 mile from home


----------



## rosco47

i think i'll go home and throw on some shorts and let the chickens out to play in the yard while i start planning my spring garden


----------



## chickenmommy

Oh hush huckleberry


----------



## 8hensalaying

Love your pics Chickenmommy! It just started snowing good here, church cancelled for tonight. Seminolewind, I have made that one, this is a casserole recipe I saw on FB. Still uses bisquick though. If it's any good I'll share the recipe  Not particularly healthy but it's a comfort food kinda night.


----------



## dawg53

Nice pics CM. I'd like to look out the window one day and see snow like that, very pretty. Wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I use Bisquick in my chicken and dumplings! , it's a family favorite!


----------



## chickenmommy

Dawg I will trade happily!!! Lol I hate cold and snow


----------



## seminole wind

Nothing like bisquick chickens and dumplings. My mom used to cut up carrots etc. And throw it in. Peas or corn will be good. Oh gad I can't wait to get home and make some!!!


----------



## jn4

Seminole..yep my wife adds the carrots and also young tender sweet peas. Ever cook it in cast iron? That really brings out the "country" flavor


----------



## chickenmommy

Winter storm warning from midnight tonight til Sunday. Supposed to get another 6-8 inches of snow n ice. I hope we don't lose power because chicks still use brooder lamp. I'm so sick of snow.


----------



## 8hensalaying

Hope y'all make it ok. Otherwise you'll be keeping biddies in your bra lol Not to make light of the situation if the power does go out! Hope it doesn't!


----------



## chickenmommy

Lmao biddies


----------



## robin416

I was up until 3 because our weather alert kept going off. Haven't been out yet but I don't think we've had any damage.

I see the county I lived in TN is getting quite a bit of snow right now. That whole area will be shut down for days. No plows, no salt trucks for the miles and miles of country roads.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I hope everyone stays safe! I'm saying this as we are heading to Robbers Cave on a beautiful sunny, albeit cold day, to do a little weekend trout fishing!


----------



## seminole wind

I would like snow on thanksgiving and Christmas eve. Aside from that ill take Florida. Too many years of aggravation, getting to work, and outdoor animals.

I'm flying home today, the weather is supposed to be windy and rainy. Hmmm. As long as I land properly.


----------



## rosco47

this is when it is fun being self-reliant. sit back and drank coffee and watch the crazies lose their mind over milk, bread and hot-hands. i think i'll have sausage eggs and toast for breakfast. then, i have some guns to clean 

stay safe out there. if it gets too bad, just keep the rising sun to your left and get moving


----------



## 8hensalaying

nannypattyrn said:


> I hope everyone stays safe! I'm saying this as we are heading to Robbers Cave on a beautiful sunny, albeit cold day, to do a little weekend trout fishing!


Happy fishing!


----------



## chickenmommy

Florida sounds amazing right now well except the humidity lol. I think the worst thing is tying to keep the kids occupied while keeping my sanity. Joejoes ADHD and ODD and insomnia combined with my depression and anxiety equals misery. I just wanna curl up in a hole with a good book and hide lol


----------



## 8hensalaying

I know that feeling. I know I only have one, but cabin fever magnifies every little thing!


----------



## jn4

rosco47 said:


> this is when it is fun being self-reliant. sit back and drank coffee and watch the crazies lose their mind over milk, bread and hot-hands. i think i'll have sausage eggs and toast for breakfast. then, i have some guns to clean
> 
> stay safe out there. if it gets too bad, just keep the rising sun to your left and get moving


Haaahaaa Yessirre Rosco,..I like the way you think.
I got cold beer warm Vodka plenty of food..plenty of fuel....I went a got the generator out yesterday and fired it up as a test.. just in case...all we have over here is lots of rain...but hey good excuse to clean some guns


----------



## seminole wind

I missed all the rain. But the humidity is still here.


----------



## dawg53

It's right at freezing and the wind is HOWLING here in Jax. IT IS COLD!
I'm glad I covered the vents on the coops last night. I left the east side vent cracked open.


----------



## Maryellen

Winds getting strong here, got maybe 2 inches of snow right now. Secured the greenhouse so it hopefully won't blow away, pen all plastic to prevent snow in the run so the chickens have snow free area, put a towel on their doggy door to the greenhouse to keep out some of the wind, got hay bales in greenhouse all lined up for extra insulation.


----------



## jn4

Got up this morning and we have ground cover.....ICE.. Looks to be a 1/4 inch on the trees. And we are having some mild flurries for today.
So far looks like we have about 1 1/2 total on the back deck.

I have two Hens that roost in the trees...they hate the coop life. Yesterday I got out 2 of the little animal carriers and filled them with hay straw and placed them on top of the rabbit hutch beside the tree where the hens roost.....they took the hint!

The duck pond and my wife's Koi pond are froze over but the chickens heated "kiddie Pool" looks like a small sauna out there.

They are saying it's supposed to be 58 tomorrow


----------



## Maryellen

And chickens are back in pen coop area, due to winds picking up I felt it was safer they were not in the greenhouse, hay added to pen and tarps up. Better to be toasty warm and safe.


































And of course they are huddled under the coop, 10 foot run enclosed protected from wind and snow and they pick the spot under the coop. All is enclosed with hay bales on bigger side.


----------



## Nm156

My sister sent these to me.Their 40 miles west of Nashville.


----------



## robin416

I've got the cold but thank goodness, not the snow.

Maryellen, you are a perfect example of why having an outside run for bad weather is a good idea. They have access to the outdoors but are protected from the elements.


----------



## Maryellen

Thanks robin, we built it for bad weather, I heard stories from people how their chickens were locked in the coop in winter due to snow and in rain and I thought that was gross lol, why keep them in the coop when a covered run could let them out of the coop and at least stretch their legs. My next coop will have a 20 foot enclosed run to give them even more room on the other side of my property. They do have the 20 ft greenhouse to use too but the run between the pen and greenhouse is not enclosed it just has netting on it and they won't walk th e 10 feet to the greenhouse to go inside.
I've been checking on them every hour to make sure they are all ok and they are nice and toasty yet able to roost in the pen and walk around. I got 4 eggs this morning too lol.
If we had enclosed the open run they would then have had a 40 ft enclosed run with their coop, but the open area is for corn


----------



## seminole wind

40 this morning. Chickens are probably a bit chilled. I only have 1 enclosed shed and the rest are in open front coops or just pens. I guess they will get extra treats today.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It was cold here , that the fish weren't biting! We froze out. Now we're going to try again. It was 27 when we made it to the river. I think it's back up to 40...


----------



## chickenmommy

I hope everyone is safe and warm out there


----------



## Maryellen

10 inches here and wind hadn't stopped all day


----------



## chickenmommy

Anyone with decent weather wanna share pics? I am craving a warm breeze and blue skies lol so feel free to share


----------



## robin416

Not sharing here. We had a breeze alright, probably 30 mph with a temp just above freezing.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Not sharing here. We had a breeze alright, probably 30 mph with a temp just above freezing.


It was absolutely raw with the cold wind yesterday.
I took the our dog for a walk this morning, cold at 26 and no wind. At least it's going to be a sunny day. I'm looking forward to a warm up heading into this week.
I know my hens will be huddled up this morning.


----------



## robin416

Knowing mine, dawg, they're going to be hollering to be let out. With the Red Tail that hit the window this morning that's not going to happen. 

It's 40 here at almost ten in the AM. Supposed to be considerably warmer tomorrow. crossing my fingers.


----------



## chickenqueen

We survived the storm. We were supposed to get 6" of snow(OMG) but only got 1" same.Now I it is warming into your into housing.How is everybody else?


----------



## robin416

Talk about dodging a bullet, CQ, you must have been just North of all that mess.


----------



## seminole wind

It's been around 40 here at night, and 29 low last night for a while. I have 7 hens and one rooster in a shed. Out of 8 I have 7 hens sleeping on the floor. I wonder what's going on? Used to be the norm of 2 old hens. Any explanation?


----------



## nannypattyrn

They're probably just keeping warm since they're not used to cold.


----------



## chickenqueen

We were at the cut off line.20 or so miles south down in the county got several inches.Now they are saying it's going up to 50°.We've been lucky this year even tho the wooly worms were black in the fall.That alarmed me and I took extra precautions this year.Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## seminole wind

I am just very happy that I am not on Long Island having to wrap up 400 sunday papers for delivery on a 21 mile residential paper route. I had that a few time back in 1982-1992. I emailed my friend who did it as well in another neighborhood about it and we both had a good laugh!


----------



## jn4

Ok, well we had a little bit of ice from the storm...a flurry or two and it got down in the mid "teens" for to nights.. So today they say our temps will be back in the normal range...low to mid 60's. 
This has been one big weird weather year for all...hasn't it?

They say D.C. was shut down and frozen....I guess it's true..."hell can freeze over"


----------



## robin416

I lived N. VA during their one winter when they had two 11 inch snows. Talk about a screwed up mess. Kids stuck in school busses for hours. I lived not far from the yard where they prepped the snow plows. I heard them as I was getting ready for work getting ready after there was already an accumulation. That was the one where the school kids were stuck.


----------



## jn4

Robin years ago I was on assignment up in Arlington/Alexandria ..think it was 83-84 , snow was as bad as what I had seen while working in Detroit. The place was a friggin mess.

Over here in South Carolina if you even mention possible snow....they shut the schools and start brine'ng the major roads . We just don't have the plow equipment to deal with anything like that..


----------



## robin416

We didn't have it in the N. GA. mountains either. But they stationed trucks on the top of hills just in case when snow threatened. 

The driving issues in that area of VA/DC are ongoing with so many from other countries and parts of the country that makes things such a mess, add a dusting of snow and the whole thing blows up. Add in the hills and it's anyone's guess what is liable to happen.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We're headed home from our long weekend getaway. We started out with temps in the 20s-30s. It's 56 and sunny in eastern Oklahoma!


----------



## robin416

Crazy weather, high 20's this morning, now we're 62 and they're saying near 70 tomorrow.


----------



## seminole wind

Yeah me too, Robin. 20's last night, and 60's today. Just almost perfect weather!


----------



## robin416

And no wind so it does feel like it's 60.

But just to burst our bubble, rain is in the forecast.


----------



## sswanee17

I made chicken and noodles and it was really yummy. That was last week and today I made chicken vegetable soup. Not as good as chicken and noodles but it's good. Both were very good for this cold weather.


----------



## dawg53

jn4
They say D.C. was shut down and frozen....I guess it's true..."hell can freeze over":cool:[/QUOTE said:


> I was stationed up in D.C. in late 71. It is a miserable place to be during the winter. Oops, I stand corrected. It IS a miserable place to be ANY time.
> I DID manage to walk up the Washington monument, all the way to the top. I took the elevator back down though, wore out.


----------



## robin416

Where dawg? Andrews?

When you're younger you really don't notice what a mess it is to get around there. I was lucky and only had to commute in to DC my first year there. After that I worked outside of the worst of the traffic mess.


----------



## seminole wind

I heard that the Virginia area is not really a snow area but a slush and ice area. Makes it worse. I think it's going to be 70 today here.

Oh yea. I really can't buy a coat here. I can but won't for using it twice a year. So I look a lot at LLbean and this awesome other brand (NorthFace) that sells their micro fleece jackets for $150.00. But on ebay, same jacket is around $30-$40 for them used/like new. These jackets are very light, but you actually sweat to death underneath because they are proficient. There is nothing warmer that comes in a thin material like that. One of mine is good down to 40 degrees. I can't see buying new to wear while what I do. Not $150.00 new. I've also picked up $125 Ariat riding shoes for $25.00, that say used but ended up being brand new, looked like they just came from the store.


----------



## jn4

Had 67 here today....very nice...no wind...where are my flip-flops?


----------



## rosco47

depending on the weather this weekend, i might get out and get some potatoes in the ground 

cheers jn!


----------



## seminole wind

jn4 said:


> Had 67 here today....very nice...no wind...where are my flip-flops?


In the summer does your UPS person wear shorts?


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Where dawg? Andrews?
> 
> When you're younger you really don't notice what a mess it is to get around there. I was lucky and only had to commute in to DC my first year there. After that I worked outside of the worst of the traffic mess.


I was in the Navy Ceremonial Guard. I forgot the name of the base, it was next to Bolling Air Force base where our living quarters were located. I was there for only 3 or 4 months, got the heck out of there.
LOL. I once got nailed by the Air Force air police riding my motorcycle drunk down the airstrip...yeah, I was trying to take off. Hahaha.


----------



## robin416

Anacostia? Not the best place to be plopped down in the middle of.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Anacostia? Not the best place to be plopped down in the middle of.


Yep, that's it!


----------



## robin416

I'd be hauling out as fast as possible too. Went in to that area to a boatyard a couple of time, wished I had a gun with me.


----------



## zamora

seminolewind said:


> In the summer does your UPS person wear shorts?


My UPS person wears shorts ALL year! I really don't mind either because he has really nice legs.


----------



## jn4

seminolewind said:


> In the summer does your UPS person wear shorts?


yeah most here do...by nov. they r back in long pants


----------



## sswanee17

You lucky Floridians! Nebraska bites!


----------



## seminole wind

You got that right!


----------



## sswanee17

Seminole you been to Nebraska?


----------



## seminole wind

Yes I have. I've been there twice each a few days because my daughter and hubby were stationed there. Some USAF error got Omaha the California homes and California the Nebraska homes. So the subsidized housing was beautiful with huge windows .

I loved hearing the jets (grew up with dad in the AF). I did like that it was very pro kids/families , probably because it was less transient than other places. Florida has so many people moving in and out that it's harder to find as much school loyalty, which is not as good as kids spending their whole lives in the same school district.


----------



## seminole wind

My daughter has 3 kids in really good school systems. The oldest is 15 and loves basketball but has diabetes. So she may need to sit out games when her blood sugar is too low.

The competitive sports in HS do not have to utilize all their players, they can play the good players more to win games. So, there are 3-4 who play (basketball) in every game because they are good where most sit on the bench and get little time on the court. Which just makes it worse and worse. The last game was 55-3 , our lead. I feel that the coach had plenty of room to play her 2nd string players because they had the leeway. But didn't. My granddaughter loves basketball and does very well at practice, but during games her confidence has dwindled. I just hate the whole situation. But it's not going to change.


----------



## nannypattyrn

72 windy, warm, dry degrees in my part of the Sooner state. The 2-3 days we've actually gotten 5 eggs rather than 1 or 2 or none...
And, this is January when it is typically in the 20s and teens!


----------



## nannypattyrn

All hunkered down against the wind. A little siesta before bedtime.


----------



## robin416

We have pretty much the same weather today, Patsy. I got the brushcutter out and started doing some maintenance. There are places your little Ford tractor would come in handy. Since tomorrow is supposed to be nice again and I don't have to work, I'm going to go back to it in the AM. I think the hubs is going to burn all that brush I've been piling up as long as the wind doesn't start up.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Jim's building a little "bridge" walk way from the coop to the garden area, about 10 or 12 ft. He's connecting it to the coop and putting weld wire over the open areas. This will let the chickens go into the garden area without escaping into the woods and a hungry coyotes mouth. He's going to put chicken wire around much of our big garden to keep them safe. I'll post before and after pictures in a day or two. This is to be able to keep the drainage ditch functional and the water out of the coop and run.


----------



## sswanee17

I have been having such a hard time with chicken forum. It took me forever to get my password changed and to get registered. I was about ready to give up on it. I haven't posted anything for a couple of days. It's really hard to get help with anything on Chicken Forum and when they won't let you post anything because you're not registered it's really hard to get any information I finally tried it today and got signed on so hopefully everything will be fine now. seminole I totally great with you on the school situation. I guess they just don't realize that in order for the kids to get better on something that they have to play a little bit more, they just concentrate more on winning and that's it. We're supposed to get a terrible snowstorm Monday and Tuesday. I think late Monday early Tuesday. I am leaving for Mexico at 5:45 Monday morning so hopefully I will miss all of that.i'm looking forward to five days of warmth. Also looking forward to margaritas, piña coladas, eye candy, Did I say that?!!! And don't forget the food. Five days no chickens, that will seem strange. They have been my kids for almost 2 years. Im leaving them in good hands though, my grandson has been staying with me and he takes real good care of them so at least that will make me not worry about them.


----------



## sswanee17

The strange thing is I have been on Chicken Forum since May 2015 so how could I not already have been registered. So frustrating!


----------



## robin416

Sent you a PM sswannee17.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's in the mid 50's at 9am.It's going up to 60.It was 60 yesterday,too.49 days until spring!The robins will be back in a couple of weeks and my daffodils are poking out.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's 57 here and sunny! Supposed to be in the 60s today and 70 tomorrow before it takes a nose dive. I'm just hoping my fruit trees don't bud out for a while yet.


----------



## Nm156

41 here last year it was -1.


----------



## seminole wind

sswanee17 said:


> I have been having such a hard time with chicken forum. It took me forever to get my password changed and to get registered. I was about ready to give up on it. I haven't posted anything for a couple of days. It's really hard to get help with anything on Chicken Forum and when they won't let you post anything because you're not registered it's really hard to get any information I finally tried it today and got signed on so hopefully everything will be fine now. seminole I totally great with you on the school situation. I guess they just don't realize that in order for the kids to get better on something that they have to play a little bit more, they just concentrate more on winning and that's it. We're supposed to get a terrible snowstorm Monday and Tuesday. I think late Monday early Tuesday. I am leaving for Mexico at 5:45 Monday morning so hopefully I will miss all of that.i'm looking forward to five days of warmth. Also looking forward to margaritas, piña coladas, eye candy, Did I say that?!!! And don't forget the food. Five days no chickens, that will seem strange. They have been my kids for almost 2 years. Im leaving them in good hands though, my grandson has been staying with me and he takes real good care of them so at least that will make me not worry about them.


I know what you mean when you need an admin to help get you on the board and you can't get on the board. Here's my email in case you or anyone has trouble: [email protected] Did you ever find out what the problem was? Do you log out? I never log out, LOL. So unless I clear cookies, it stays open.

You are very lucky to be going away. Not just warm weather but away from problems and having to think about your list of "to do's". I went to Texas for a week which helps. I just want to go again, LOL.


----------



## zamora

The weather here in South Mississippi was beautiful this weekend, DH and I trimmed all the trees on the driveway since we have a storage building that will be delivered in a couple of weeks. That doesn't sound like a huge chore until you realize that 
#1. We planted oak trees along the driveway when we bought this property 16 years ago so that I could have the lovely oak lined driveway I have always wanted. 
#2. Said driveway is 1500 feet long. That's a LOT of oak trees and a LOT of branches. My arms look like I have been in a cat fight!

Weather is about to turn nasty on us starting tonight and through the next few days. I just hope it clears a bit for the weekend Mardi Gras festivities.


----------



## Nm156

I sure am liking the savings on the propane bill this year.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Z, when you get done, I can keep you busy.....just sayin' !!


----------



## robin416

I've been doing the same thing. It's warm enough that it's comfortable to be working out there but not so warm you feel like you're melting. 

We didn't plant the Oak trees but they have been sorely neglected for a lot of years. And the vines growing up the trees almost need a chain saw to cut them. I used my brush cutter with success. I used the hub's Mule to pull the vines out of the trees. Well, most of them any way. I ran in to one that the Mule couldn't handle so I used my truck. 

I guess our weather changes for the less pleasant tomorrow night. 

NM you're propane bill is low, the same thing here except it's electric that has been low the entire season. I really like that.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Our gasoline is down to $1.39 a gallon and propane is usually about the same. We're going to fill'er up for next year. We have been know to have winter in March though. The February forcast may change too. But if not, we'll be ready to go for next year.


----------



## robin416

Patsy, the BIL said there was three inches of snow here in March during an El Nino year. Guess we'll get to see what happens next month.


----------



## seminole wind

Our bills went down $100 a month with a new AC. Then we got a $75 check back from the electric company because it's some kind of dividend situation. But this last bill was higher than expected and I don't know why. Maybe cold? Even my chickens have Increased their uptake. 

I think we'll get rain today. That's fine. I'm not doing anything today .


----------



## nannypattyrn

Myself and a group of my church ladies had been to a women's retreat in E. Texas and got snowed in many years ago in the middle of March. We got behind big rigs that were frozen on the Texas/Oklahoma Red River bridge on I-35. we finally managed to get turned around and spent another night before we got home.


----------



## seminole wind

Now that's a snowstorm!


----------



## robin416

Sem, now I'm sorry we didn't go ahead and put in a new HVAC if we could see the electric drop by that amount. 

Patsy, being as I grew up in MI weather very seldom kept me from getting to where I needed to be. But Hurricane Opal hit us when we lived in the N. Ga. mtns, with all of the downed trees I had to delay a trip to MI for a day.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I do think it's pretty much what a person grows up with or is used to. Where I grew up we might get a couple of inches a year and we got out of school for a few days! That didn't happen every year though. Here in Oklahoma, when I was a newly wed and new mom ( we were busy our first & second year!  , it snowed what seemed a blizzard to me with several feet of snow and ice. Our water lines froze for what seemed like months ( a week or so ). My dishes piled up along with dirty diapers. I had to use disposable diapers that had to be pinned on , remember those?? I stuck myself several times. We only had one car so I had to wait until Jim could drive me to the laundry. We had a little rent house with barely any insulation and we almost froze. We used to take the vent hose off the clothes dryer to help warm the house. We lived there 3 years before we could afford to buy the double wide that we had here before we built.


----------



## robin416

So true. I was so confused when I first moved to the DC area and we'd get a dusting of snow and everyone would flip out. My sis is a new transplant to S. VA, she still hasn't gotten over the fact that they close schools when it's below freezing or there's a dusting of snow. 

Insulation, what's insulation? Even my Mother's MI house didn't have any insulation. Keeping that place warm was a challenge of course us kids never noticed it.


----------



## nannypattyrn

When we first moved to the Hill Country, my dad who was a builder/contractor had found an old farm house that had been used as a goat barn. He bought for next to nothing. After him working 12-14 hour days he would come home and dig footing for the house and poured the concrete himself. He moved that old house to the site and eventually got it ready enough for us to live in. I was about 10 or 11 then, the only girl of 5 children. We all had beds in what probably was the living area. I think dad made me a separate bedroom when it was deemed improper for me to be in the same room as my brothers. Talk about cold! !


----------



## nannypattyrn

It was several years before I had anything but the sub flooring in my room. By that time I had received an electric blanket for Christmas. That was the only reason I didn't have 10 blankets piled on top of me at night. I don't remember being unhappy as long as I had my horse to ride and talk to.


----------



## robin416

Storms! They're predicted here tonight. But it already feels wrong out there. Does anybody understand what I mean? 

The one dog is getting dosed early. The chickens will get wrapped as snug as I can make them. The hubs listened and moved his truck out from under the trees because when I don't like the feel of the weather stuff does happen. Chances are I'm staying in the living room tonight to be close to the weather radio.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Storms! They're predicted here tonight. But it already feels wrong out there. Does anybody understand what I mean?
> 
> I understand what you mean...tornadoes.


----------



## nannypattyrn

They missed us last night. I was hoping for just a little bit of humidity. Allergies are horrible this winter.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, dawg. Dangit, I thought when we left TN that I left that behind too. 

Patsy, we have the humidity and the allergy suffering to go along with it. The doc added an additional antihistamine to the hub's daily dose.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm actually taking a half of Zyrtec so I can breathe and work at the same time!


----------



## robin416

Hubs is on Singulair and Claritin. He's still got some break through happening. 

Our weather people are still downplaying what we're going to get. I'm still not convinced. Even our dogs don't want to go out.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Stay safe!!


----------



## dawg53

I go to this link often when we're expecting bad weather: Click the dot closest where you live and it shows a radar image.
http://radar.weather.gov/
Once you've clicked your city, click "standard Version" at the top left. A circle will appear around your city. Click inside the circle and it will show actual live moving storms/fronts. For the color version, click "enhanced version" at the top left, click your picture if you wish and it will zoom it as close as you want. 
With the enhanced version, you can also see different types of warnings issued by the weather service. 
Even with tornado warnings, you can zoom in closely and sometimes actually see the different color inflow and outflow of winds, usually greens and reds on opposite sides indicating rotation and a possible tornado. Sometimes if a big tornado is on the ground, you can see the funnel which looks like a "tail" on the radar.


----------



## robin416

I have seen that site before but I can't get it to do much. Won't zoom at all in any version. 

I have one that is tornado watch that I keep forgetting about. I'd also mention the weather radio but I've found more than once it was not up to the task. The first time it failed to go off there was a tornado on top of us. The alert never sounded.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> I have seen that site before but I can't get it to do much. Won't zoom at all in any version.
> 
> I have one that is tornado watch that I keep forgetting about. I'd also mention the weather radio but I've found more than once it was not up to the task. The first time it failed to go off there was a tornado on top of us. The alert never sounded.


Hmmm. I've had no problem zooming in. It has to be set on the "enhanced version." It will automatically be in color and it has to be one of the "dots" you selected as a city. Then click the center and it zooms in closer for each click on the mouse. You cant zoom back out though, have to start all over.
I just zoomed in to the Ft Rucker radar and there is a tornado warning just northwest of Dothan, along the front, heading northeast.
http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=eox&overlays=11101111&product=N0R&loop=yes


----------



## Nm156

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/mobile-al/36602/weather-radar/326705


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> Hmmm. I've had no problem zooming in. It has to be set on the "enhanced version." It will automatically be in color and it has to be one of the "dots" you selected as a city. Then click the center and it zooms in closer for each click on the mouse. You cant zoom back out though, have to start all over.
> I just zoomed in to the Ft Rucker radar and there is a tornado warning just northwest of Dothan, along the front, heading northeast.
> http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=eox&overlays=11101111&product=N0R&loop=yes


Man, that thing works with your link. I can not get it to do that when I just go to the site. Hubs said there was one near Andalusia earlier.

I was just out with the birds. It doesn't feel like it did yesterday so compressed or something.


----------



## robin416

Nm156 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/mobile-al/36602/weather-radar/326705


It stalled. All of that was supposed to happen during the night. Won't be long now.


----------



## zamora

It roared through here early this morning, talk about rough weather! There were branches and stuff all over the road. Lots of lightning and thunder too.


----------



## dawg53

zamora said:


> It roared through here early this morning, talk about rough weather! There were branches and stuff all over the road. Lots of lightning and thunder too.


Very scary. Glad you're ok Zamora.


----------



## robin416

It's here now. Some thunder, lots of rain but it looks like maybe the worst will stay south of us closer to Dothan.


----------



## chickenqueen

We got lucky once more this winter.The major storms keep missing us by miles.That last snow storm dumped 6" of snow in the bottom half of our county,we got 1-2".Last night it rained like hell and thundered and lightninged.It's not normal for us to get thunder storms in Feburary or Jan. or Dec. but it's happened this winter season.I don't like the cold but I love to look at the snow and it makes the hunting excursions better.A cottontail stands out against a white back ground plus, you can track them with their footprints.Yummy!


----------



## seminole wind

Cold today. 55 last night, 60 this morning. Brrr. Got to go ride my horse, hopefully a bit warmer.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Cold today. 55 last night, 60 this morning. Brrr. Got to go ride my horse, hopefully a bit warmer.


 That's not bad, 38 here this morning and windy, only up to 55 today. BRRR. Morning low 30's next week, finally we get winter I suppose.


----------



## seminole wind

It's already 50 here tonight.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Can't believe that I'm sitting on my deck grooming my schnauzer on the middle of February! !


----------



## nannypattyrn

In short sleeves. ...


----------



## seminole wind

Now that's upside down. Today was under 50 with rain. I felt bad for the group so i put on 2 sweaters (I don't own a coat) and a rainjacket and ran out and gave them some scratch.


----------



## dawg53

Cold and rainy here since yesterday afternoon. Rain rain go away.....


----------



## chickenqueen

It's gonna be sunny and 50 today.Tomorrow starts warm with rain changing to snow in the afternoon.Tuesday highs in mid 20's,same the rest of the week with snow showers Mon.,Tues. and Wed.My daffodils are sticking out of the ground and our spring guests,the pair of Canadian geese,are back.They hang out during the day and go somewhere else at night.The dog and I went to let the chickens out and the geese were in the yard.They are familiar with me and my routines,but kept an eye on the dog.He didn't even notice them but he wouldn't hurt them He's afraid of my hen,Precious,and all she did was charge him when going broody.He watches her and keeps a safe distance.The geese charging him would probably scare him to death,you know how mean and loud they can get.


----------



## seminole wind

Cold and windy. I guess it's really Florida winter. I think we've only had one "freeze" so far.


----------



## Nm156

It's back...........


----------



## zamora

Oh my goodness, that looks positively MISERABLE! I have lived in places that got snow and lots of it but never again. Please just shoot me first.


----------



## chickenqueen

Woke up to 6" of snow.The weather people said we'd get 1-3" over 3 days time.Looks like they were wrong again.My chickens are in for a surprise.Every time it snows they act like they've never seen it before.One year we had 2.5' and we had to make trails for them so they could get out a little,all we could see were their heads sticking up.It was hilarious!


----------



## seminole wind

NM, that's some pictures. Have fun!


----------



## Nm156

seminolewind said:


> NM, that's some pictures. Have fun!


At least 3' snow drifts in the run.


----------



## sswanee17

We had some nice snow in Nebraska to but Dang I missed it. Five days of sun and fun in Mexico! Weather was great ,resort was wonderful, food was great, had a really nice week with my childhood buddy. The plane ride going was really not bad. Coming back A little more bumpy but overall not a bad flight. Wasn't unhappy to be back home though, A person can only drink so much alcohol and eat so much food. Even me!


----------



## Nm156

..................


----------



## zamora

Nope, nada, take me to the Caribbean! I honestly don't know how you do it.


----------



## robin416

Nope, uhuh, never again. I just can not fathom dealing with cold and snow even if I did grow up in areas like that.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Doesn't look we're going to have winter at all unless March brings some. It's 75 degrees here, dry, dry, and grass fires popping up all over! Hopefully we'll get some rain in a few days. We don't need a lot but some to wet the vegetation and ground.. I.know that it will bring everything out as warm as its been.


----------



## robin416

We've been cold and terribly windy the past several days. Although they said 65 by tomorrow. Go figure, freeze your buns off one day and have short sleeves the next.


----------



## seminole wind

47 this afternoon and the chickens are gathered under a tree????


----------



## robin416

I had to leave the tarps down 24/7 for the past three days since they cold wind would have ended up pounding my old farts.


----------



## sswanee17

Chicken Queen, I did the same thing as you. I dug up a nice path for them and scooped up an are at least 12x14 so they could be outside. Lucky for me the snow was not that heavy. We got a lot of snow around here too I think that we had somewhere around 8 inches of snow and luckily I wasn't here when it started in. I have my guys trained right when I came home they had scooped a pass and then a big run area for them also. I have spoiled chickens. I went and bought them some bread at the thrift bakery yesterday some Real nice stoneground wheat and they were loving that. I am so looking forward to decent weather again. I booked a trip at a resort the first week of May in the Ozarks and hope to fish and catch a whole bunch of big catfish. Can't wait! I hope your snow goes away quickly


----------



## sswanee17

Robin, I wish it was 65 here. I'm definitely wishing I could be a Snowbird and be out of this country all winter. My chickens do not seem to be bothered by the cold. I do have two little Seabright that don't venture out too much though. It's 25 degrees right now and it actually looks like we're heading for a heat wave on Monday. Going to get up to 46° that day and my gosh by the following Saturday it's will be getting up in the low 50s. That is a big change. For now though up until Saturday it's going to be in the 20s and 21° on Saturday. Oh well what can you do? Ha ha


----------



## robin416

sswanee17 said:


> Robin, I wish it was 65 here. I'm definitely wishing I could be a Snowbird and be out of this country all winter. My chickens do not seem to be bothered by the cold. I do have two little Seabright that don't venture out too much though. It's 25 degrees right now and it actually looks like we're heading for a heat wave on Monday. Going to get up to 46° that day and my gosh by the following Saturday it's will be getting up in the low 50s. That is a big change. For now though up until Saturday it's going to be in the 20s and 21° on Saturday. Oh well what can you do? Ha ha


You would never know I grew up up north when I read temps like yours it makes me literally cringe at the thought of it.

What you get though is a Summer that is not in the high 90's with humidity up there to match and not a lick of breeze. Wait until August, I will be whining about how hot and nasty it is.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's staying in the low 20's or even colder a couple of days,for at least the next week.The cochins probably won't come out,they're such BIG babies.But to give them some credit,they do get ice balls forming on their feet and I imagine it could hurt,I know how much my hands hurt after being out there for a few minutes.There was a Hostess thrift shop by my FIL's,but it closed down when Hostess went out of business.I could buy a big bag of breads for $1.I picked out the wheat, whole grain and other specialty breads for the chickens and fed the rest to the fish.I miss that place.The sun is out today and it's reflecting off the snow,I can't look out the front windows,but I'm not complaining,haven't seen it for a few days.COME ON SPRING!!!


----------



## Maryellen

We had a warm spell now it's a cold spell again ....the chickens cone out for free ranging when I get home from work so the dogs and I can watch over them


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 17 out there this a m.There are some wild birds out there and I'm resisting the urge to feed them,but they look cold and hungry.I've always fed them but with the avian influenza I stopped but they still come.Seeing the cardinals and doves out there is hard,life is so unfair.I have to protect the flock.


----------



## robin416

I feel bad for those up north even mentioning that we are above freezing. Way above.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's 41 and sunny here today. It's supposed to be in the upper 60s. Jim and I are out pricing underground electric wiring to get electricity to our coop, but it looks like it's going to be out of sight. We may just try and find a larger solar light that can be mounted to the shed and turned on or off. His tools are all battery powered.


----------



## robin416

I'm surprised that it's still that expensive for wiring considering the cost of copper has plummeted. Manufacturers must not be passing the savings on to the customer.


----------



## Nm156

Got an $800 quote last summer to re run the electric to the machine shed plus $150 for the dig.Approximately 100 feet.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Well the wiring alone is around $260 for about 10 less ft than we need. The trencher to dig around 270 ft is another $150. Then we have to have an electrician to hook it all up. That’s with us doing the labor. Gramps says he just doesn't need it that bad. We don't need heat in the coop in this area.


----------



## seminole wind

70+ here today. Go figure


----------



## Nm156

...............


----------



## nannypattyrn

Ouch, Nm!! !


----------



## Maryellen

With wind -21 today. High of 12


----------



## dawg53

Mid 70's here in Jax yesterday, low 60's today. I think everybody and their brother were out riding motorcycles yesterday....except me. I was cleaning out the other shed. Well, at least my spring cleaning is done lol.


----------



## Nm156

-11 actual temp this morning


----------



## robin416

Nm156 said:


> -11 actual temp this morning


I thought of you when I saw the headline "Dangerous Polar Vortex Moves in."

Hope all is well with your outdoor critters.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 2:30 pm and the temp is 15 degrees,don't know what the wind chill is,so it probably feels colder.A few die hard chickens came out but didn't venture very far from the coop.I've got 2 Cochins brooding.Kicked 1 off of a nest after a month,now she's in another spot.The other one had so many eggs she couldn't cover them all,so I grabbed the cold ones and threw them out.I gave up fighting with the Cochins over this,just have to let them get it out of their systems.Who knows,I might get some chicks eventually.


----------



## Nm156

They're laying their eggs.I was gone for 5 hours and none of the eggs were frozen.Once the sun came up it wasn't as bad.9 right now.


----------



## sswanee17

It's 18° out here right now and I think it was about 4° this morning. It's too darn cold for me anyway. Chicken Queen I gave up on feeding wild birds along time ago. You can't keep enough feed for them and I definitely can't afford it even buying cheap bird food. I just concentrate and given my own birds good nutritious food so I can get their nice rewards.


----------



## Maryellen

12 here and wind chill -21.. tonight going to -7. Chickens got extra scratch and mealworms and extra straw inside the coop with shavings in the pen. No one was allowed out or in the greenhouse the wind was too bad .


----------



## seminole wind

No change here.


----------



## Nm156

19 eggs from 33 .


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 13 outside,almost to our high yesterday.Now they say it's going to snow this afternoon and evening,predicting 1-2" where I live and 3+" a little south from here.I hope they're right but ain't counting on it,they have a bad track record this year.Plus,the temps are going up-36 tomorrow and almost up to 60 on Fri.COME ON SPRING!!!!


----------



## Maryellen

-21 this morning, warmed up now to 10. Got 6 eggs so far which is suprising. The greenhouse is maybe 40 so I let the chickens go inside and they are very happy


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> -21 this morning, warmed up now to 10. Got 6 eggs so far which is suprising. The greenhouse is maybe 40 so I let the chickens go inside and they are very happy


Are you kidding me??? It was 70 here. -21 is just too cold.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's supposed to get up to 80 by Friday here! We need some rain just to get the ground wet again. Lotsa robins out today and we're still 3 weeks out from spring!


----------



## robin416

All I can say is that this has been the strangest Winter I've experienced since I lived on a boat in N. VA. We haven't really had much cold here at all.


----------



## sswanee17

Wow, we are finally going to have a change in the weather!


----------



## sswanee17

Wow, sun is shining and its 36 out. The chickens are out in the yard even though there is still snow on the ground they are loving it. Starting Thursday it's going to be in the low 60's hooray! Three whole days and then down some again.They are saying rain for today and a high of 46. I hope they're wrong. 46 even sounds good to me. There's not a cloud in the sky but things change fast. Hope everything is going well with all of you.!


----------



## Maryellen

Cold here Temps are dropping like mad we have snow and ice on the way. It's 19 in the coop. 25 in the greenhouse. The other night when we had wind chill of -21 the water had a thin layer of ice on it (this water container is on a water heater plugged in to prevent the water from freezing ) I broke the ice off ,luckily it was just a thin layer. Water inside metal water container was fine. . It was 7 last night brrrr.


----------



## rosco47

it thundered here today. stormed like a sunva-gun for about an hour. now clear and sunny.

doesn't thunder in February usually translate to more cold weather or something???


----------



## robin416

Who knows what to expect. I know they already have us under a tornado watch. The alarm going off already had our scaredy dog running for cover.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I figure that this spring season could be rough. I need to go down and clean our cellar out and get it ready.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Who knows what to expect. I know they already have us under a tornado watch. The alarm going off already had our scaredy dog running for cover.


Looks like you got a big tornado in your area Robin...Hope everything is okay.
http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=eox&overlays=11101111&product=N0R&loop=yes


----------



## robin416

Yeh, things are fine so far. Lots of wind. That tornado will pass quite a bit West of us. That seems to be a common path. And then there's one that's just south of us.


----------



## seminole wind

Tornados scare me more than hurricanes. I feel bad for anyone who gets them regularly.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Like Oklahoma? We don't have to use our 'Fraidy Hole much, but we're not afraid to head out if needed! I'm not afraid of them but I am smart enough (sometimes) to take cover. I have slept through a couple of them. The last one I did ,I woke up with water in my face because it did damage to the shingles on our roof. My first thought was my children because they were little at the time. I'm not such a sound sleeper any more. Our little cellar is built for maybe 6 people, but we've had14 in there before!


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Tornados scare me more than hurricanes. I feel bad for anyone who gets them regularly.


Ditto. There's plenty of advanced warning for hurricanes. Twisters can drop out of clouds in an instant, scary indeed.


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> Like Oklahoma? We don't have to use our 'Fraidy Hole much, but we're not afraid to head out if needed! I'm not afraid of them but I am smart enough (sometimes) to take cover. I have slept through a couple of them. The last one I did ,I woke up with water in my face because it did damage to the shingles on our roof. My first thought was my children because they were little at the time. I'm not such a sound sleeper any more. Our little cellar is built for maybe 6 people, but we've had14 in there before!


I've always wanted to go tornado chasing, never seen one. I've seen quite a few waterspouts though. But now that I'm older, I think I'll skip the tornado chasing and stick with chicken keeping and fishing lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Probably a wise decision, Dawg!


----------



## seminole wind

Very wise! 
Right now pouring rain and thunder and lightning. Love it!


----------



## Maryellen

Omg poured here last night, now we have ice on top of snow


----------



## dawg53

We got hard rain last night. It's off the coast now. I saw a big fat possum cut across our front yard early this morning while walking the dog. Time to set the traps.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I wish we could get some rain here to settle the dust and pollen down a bit!


----------



## zamora

nannypattyrn said:


> I wish we could get some rain here to settle the dust and pollen down a bit!


Ha ha, we got lots of rain yesterday and with the pollen, now we have yellow rivers. Sounds like a book title. Yellow Rivers by I.P. Freely.


----------



## chickenqueen

It went from 19 and 5" of snow to 32 and rain in less than 24 hours.In a few days it will be almost 60.Still got snow,I thought it would mostly be gone since it rained all night.Haven't been out yet but it looks slippery on the porch.Will let the dog out first,I can see how slick it is by how much he slips and slides.


----------



## robin416

chickenqueen said:


> It went from 19 and 5" of snow to 32 and rain in less than 24 hours.In a few days it will be almost 60.Still got snow,I thought it would mostly be gone since it rained all night.Haven't been out yet but it looks slippery on the porch.Will let the dog out first,I can see how slick it is by how much he slips and slides.


LOL I thought I was the only one that did that. Are we awful or what?


----------



## seminole wind

Almost every year I had the snow melt and freeze stage where I had to keep my horses in their stalls for their own safety. In NY. My water situation in Florida involved taking a bag of ice out every day.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's funny how we live on the same rock.It's 10 here and 80 somewhere else.My B/F lives in Arizona and the first thing she asks about is the temp,then rubs it in my face it's 80 in Arizona.She wants us to move there,I don't.I like the seasons here.Arizona seems like it's dead.No color,dirt,rocks, dirt, sand,dried up tumble weeds,dirt.She says the sand storms can strip the paint off your car.Now,why would I want that?Here it freezes,thaws,plants come back and it's a rainbow of colors that lasts until late fall.My daffodils are already poking out and I saw some robins yesterday-was surprised to see them and almost went off the road looking at them.No,I don't want to move-I love it here-even in the winter(it doesn't last too long-when you're finally tired of it spring comes).


----------



## robin416

CQ, while you're still in a colder clime than I am, my reasons for not joining my friends in Nevada are the same as yours. Hubs thought about it for a moment but when I mentioned no trees, that's all he needed to hear.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> It's funny how we live on the same rock.It's 10 here and 80 somewhere else.My B/F lives in Arizona and the first thing she asks about is the temp,then rubs it in my face it's 80 in Arizona.She wants us to move there,I don't.I like the seasons here.Arizona seems like it's dead.No color,dirt,rocks, dirt, sand,dried up tumble weeds,dirt.She says the sand storms can strip the paint off your car.Now,why would I want that?Here it freezes,thaws,plants come back and it's a rainbow of colors that lasts until late fall.My daffodils are already poking out and I saw some robins yesterday-was surprised to see them and almost went off the road looking at them.No,I don't want to move-I love it here-even in the winter(it doesn't last too long-when you're finally tired of it spring comes).


I've been to Yuma Az several times when daughter's hubby was stationed there. That scared me for life. The ride there from Phoenix was 3 hours of NOTHING. Not even a gas station. I need green, green, green. I remember one day it was 113 degrees, and at night it cooled off to 100. So not even a "we'll do something when it cools off tonight". There isn't any.


----------



## Nm156

New tree house.


----------



## nannypattyrn

What happened? !!


----------



## Nm156

The wind blew an 8 x 10 shed into the tree.Have to get a better pic.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Well the wind has been crazy here in tbe Sooner state. But spring , wind, and Oklahoma come as a pkg deal. Its 63 at 0630 this morning, lovely but already windy . Your deck railing looks very similar to ours.


----------



## robin416

I take it you got some of those high winds that Chicago got that had them evacuating buildings.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We always have wind esp. in the early spring. This year has been no different. No evacuations that I know of. If the sirens go off, you better have eyes to the sky here!


----------



## seminole wind

Do you ever get a warning of a possibility?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Absolutely! We have a siren just a mile from our place. They are up in several areas of town, plus , Jim has a scanner that he listens to until he falls asleep. Our phones have a weather app connected to our local TV stations. We're not afraid to the point of panic whenever a cloud comes up, but we are cautious.


----------



## dawg53

It's going to be a nice week in the upper 70's, rain Tuesday and part of Wednesday. Low in the mid 50's at night. I planted tomato plants, bell peppers and cucumbers yesterday.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Sounds pretty much the same for our area Dawg, but the night in the 30s and 40s still. Our rule of thumb is to plant after Easter, but then this has been a crazy year weather wise. We're getting everything ready, though.


----------



## chickenqueen

I just started thinking about starting some tomato,pepper and Brussels sprouts and you all are talking about planting already.It frosts here into May.The ground is usually frozen solid this time of year but with 5" snow last week,60 degree temps and a thunderstorm last night, my yard is a swamp.Plus,it's gonna freeze again this week,so it will be a frozen swamp.I envy you!I have 2-3 months to wait but I can start inside soon.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I got my onion plants. We'll be setting them out in a few days. I also bought a Fosythia shrub to set out after we some rain, hopefully Tuesday.


----------



## seminole wind

Ooh, you give me ideas. Good thing is what's left over will be great for the chickens.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Are you talking about the Forsythia? If so , I'll plant it close to them.


----------



## robin416

So, the governor declared a state of emergency before the storm crossed in to the state. That was the biggest clue that it was going to be a long night and made my night even longer since I was at work. Oh and talking to law enforcement when they came in really got my attention when they mentioned that all hands were on deck. 

I got home before the worst of it, thank goodness. I sat and watched the radar and listened to the NOAA radio going off almost non stop. A tornado traveled through three counties, one of those mine. But and this is big, for my house any way, it was not heading here. Tons of damage done to surrounding areas. No serious injuries reported so that bullet was dodged.


----------



## chickenqueen

I thought about everybody down south and out west last night while watching the news and said a prayer for all of you.Hope everyone dodged that bullet and your flocks are safe.Also hope no major damage was done


----------



## robin416

There a lot of homes, business' and vehicles damaged by fallen trees, snapped power poles and high winds. Unless trees came down near me there was no real damage. 

I had planned on going in to the city today but changed my mind. Good thing too, since many of the roads I would have used are closed due to debris.


----------



## robin416

I forgot to mention the dogs. Did you know that dogs know the difference between the weekly test sound and the one made for bad weather on NOAA weather alert radio? 
Did you know they know the difference between turning the lights off and having the power fail?


----------



## seminole wind

Dogs are interesting. I had a dog once that was terrified of thunder. He could hear it hours before I could.


----------



## robin416

I think they can feel the difference in the atmosphere. I have drugs for one of mine and he got a double dose hours before the storms last night. Let's just say he's still sleeping it off this morning.


----------



## sswanee17

Better watch it Robin! You don't want to make headlines for dog dying from accidental drug overdose! Just kidding, I know that dogs who got pretty strong senses. It's pretty interesting. I didn't know however that you could give the dog medicine to calm them down.


----------



## robin416

Yes, they've got one now called clomicalm. Due to his controlled liver failure I try to not give it to him if possible. If it's a short lived storm I don't give him anything but storms like last night? He'd die of a heart attack without it.


----------



## chickenqueen

How is everybody down south?did you survive round 2 of the storms?Hope there weren't any injuries or property damage and your flocks are ok.My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## robin416

I don't think we have anyone living in that mess that hit the East Coast yesterday. Guess that's a good thing since it appears they got hit like we did.


----------



## nannypattyrn

No problems in the Sooner state. Going to get down into the cellar in the next day or so and get it all cleaned up and ready for the upcoming storm season. I don't want any critters drawling up my pants and make sure all lights are in working order.


----------



## Maryellen

Im in the east coast, The storms last night were BAD.. our house shook with the thunder, we were under a tornado warning, and it poured.. we got water in our basement from the well pipe coming into the house where the wires are. Poured in like crazy..


----------



## robin416

Funny, I was thinking the same thing last night. That's if I had a shelter of any kind, it would have to be part of the house cleaning routine to keep the creepy crawlies at bay.

Maryellen, I had no clue that thing was traveling that far North. How common is that in your area?


----------



## Nm156

A bunch of drifting snow here again.


----------



## Maryellen

Not common at all robin, we get storms here but nothing like last night. It was crazy, between the wind, thunder, lightning and rain it felt like a monsoon. I had to go check on the chickens a few times , the floor in the pen was damp but luckily no water, they were fine hanging on the roost. We had our bleach hose burst off our water treatment tank then the water started coming in thru the well pipe with all the wires.. I was hoping the wires wouldn't catch fire, it was scary seeing the water rushing thru the pipe with the wires right there, it was like if you turned your hose on fast and watched the water flow out of the faucet. We used a tray I use for the coop, some pieces of gutter and a sump pump we didn't thankfully install to catch and drain the incoming water out a hose thru the garage to the driveway.


----------



## dawg53

Some the counties outlying Jacksonville cancelled school for the day. The storms fizziled out, got a little rain and that was it. It has been sunny and clear but the winds are howling making it feel colder brrrr.


----------



## robin416

Yes, the winds have been a challenge here too. I was going to go in to the city yesterday, good thing I didn't, most of the stores I hit today didn't have power yesterday. The one grocery store was still trying to get all of their cold stuff out again.


----------



## robin416

Maryellen, couldn't you have turned off the breaker to keep the water from flowing like that?


----------



## Maryellen

We turned off the breaker but the water was coming in from the ground thru the pipe and wouldn't stop. We tried plugging up the pipe but the wires come out of it and the plug couldn't stop all the water.


----------



## Maryellen

Basically the pipe is in the ground open on both ends for the pump wires to go thru the pipe into the house from the well


----------



## robin416

Oh got it. It's conduit.


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah open ends both sides with wires running from pump to house pump . Pipe is buried underground and thru wall in basement then hooked to our water pump inside, so we can't plug up the underground hole as,we have no clue where it is, and can't really plug up inside hole in pipe as tge wires come thru it. It was a freak thing, the ground was frozen from the bitter cold weather so the water had no where to go


----------



## seminole wind

Cold. 45 last night and 55 so far today.


----------



## Maryellen

30 now going down to 17 tonight then 55 Sunday. This weather is messed up


----------



## robin416

Yes, it really is. I'm not seeing the kind of cold you are Maryellen but when it's been in the 70's for daytime temps and then jumps back down to the 40's for daytime, it's getting a bit old. Spring is liable to be one heck of a challenge.


----------



## Maryellen

My chickens are all messed up with this weather, I get 9 eggs one day then 2 the next when the temp drops to the teens. I'm also putting the heat on off on off. . We crank the wood stove one day then not the next. I went to work the other day it was 52 out, by the time 1pm came around the temp dropped to 25...


----------



## robin416

The one thing I have down to a science is layering. I can peel layers off or add layers, I even have extra clothes in my truck if temps go in reverse while I'm out.


----------



## Nm156

27 today, last year it was -17 .....


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah I can layer now too lol due to dam hot flashes


----------



## nannypattyrn

Hormones keep mine in check Maryellen for the most part. They also help with the mood swings. Gramps makes sure that I don't run out!


----------



## robin416

Nm156 said:


> 27 today, last year it was -17 .....


Well, that is a positive note. Sort of, a little bit any way.


----------



## robin416

Maryellen, Patsy, done with all that mess. Good thing too since taking hormones turned out to be a no no for me.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I guess I've been one of the few that found the right hormone replacement the first time and have never needed a different one. I have no more parts either. I check with my gyn doc every year to see if there are any new information for or against their use.


----------



## sswanee17

Today is going to be a beautiful day. 55° right now at 11 in the morning and it's going to get up to 66 today. That's the warmest day that we've had so far. It's up-and-down here too but we're going to have a little warming trend for a few days? 66 today, 53 tomorrow. Next week in the 30s again. This weather really does bite. But I take my nice days and enjoy them when I get them.Got my coupe all cleaned out last weekend. Cleaned up the garage another day,quite a bit anyway. Now I have to work on my fence a little bit, one of my chickens two sides and likes it better on the other side of the fence, luckily my neighbor has his pit bulls chained up. I hope the weather starts going nicer for all of us and more consistent. For us it's early, though the weather should still be cold so I'll take these nice days to be plus.


----------



## sswanee17

Looks like I get in the wrong place! I was looking at post about the weather in your areas and then after I post about hours I look up the new girls are talking about a hormones so now I suppose if I would add to that I'll end up back with the weather. Anyway I'll try again, I have been very fortunate. I never had a regular cycle from the time I was 14 years old. I couldn't even actually tell you we went into Menopause. Never had hot flashes, I never check in the kind of medicine. Never noticed anything different so I just never even bothered with going on anything. I'm not much for taking medicine. I do take a few things, weight related but for the most part all I have is aches and pains and that's because I'm getting, "did I say that" haha


----------



## seminole wind

Thirties last night. I have a silkie hen who appears to be on guard all the time about either this hen chasing her or the boys. Her breast feathers are scanty and her back feathers are scanty. What should I do? Do you think she's too cold? Maybe some microfiber material taped on her breast and back?

Maybe the bully needs a time out?


----------



## robin416

A time out is probably a good idea. But Silkies do really well in cold weather so she's probably fine. Anybody raising them up north right now are loving life with their birds and the super cold weather.


----------



## Maryellen

Mine are not liking this crazy weather.
I have 12 eggs in the incubator to see if my rooster is doing it right.
I won't take hormones, if I don't get stressed out I don't get hot flashes . I can't take many meds as my body reacts differently so I try no meds and just work thru it


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks Robin. I put a saddle on her and she walked backwards and was very stressed about it. So I was going to run out there, now 2am and tape some material on it. I guess it can wait.

I removed big red hen. I can't have my littlest silkie being scared to eat or drink and having anxiety and constantly looking over her shoulder. So ms. Big red can live with the big girls now. She's all nice and fattened up. My silkies will get some warm mush in the morning.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's going up to 70 today with winds-some gusts 40-50mph.The flock will love the temps but they will be blown all over the yard.Rain tonight(again-my yard is a bog!)and then back to the 30's.I know it's still Feb. and it should be really cold now but I'm loving these warm temps.I've seen several species of birds are back and some spring flowers are coming up.Come on spring!


----------



## seminole wind

It must be 70 out, upper 30's last night. My red hen is upset that she can't get in her pen. However, if 2 hens in 2 years have come over from my neighbor and made this their home and have done well, she should too. There are only 7 chickens that roam my yard. She makes 8. Can't be too hard.


----------



## Maryellen

55 here today. I am loving this weather. The chickens are doubly happy


----------



## dawg53

Low 70's and sunshine this afternoon. I hopped on the bike and went for a long ride, loved it.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Here's a picture of my plum tree that so far, has resisted 2 frosts.
Also a picture of a huge Keifer ( late fall ) pear tree. It is just now budding out. In a few days I'll post a picture of it in full bloom. It's beautiful! I don't know if you can see the little buds on it right now or not.


----------



## dawg53

I had two flowering pear trees when I lived in Georgia. I liked their beautiful white flowers. I also had "managed" wisteria growing on the fence. I love the smell of flowering wisteria, bumblebees love them also lol.


----------



## chickenmommy

Nannypattyrn how can you tell if a plum tree is still alive? We planted ours a year ago and it's struggling through this winter.


----------



## nannypattyrn

You can break a twig in an hidden area. If it's alive it will be pliable and have a greenish tinge.


----------



## chickenmommy

Ok I will try tomorrow thank u!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Dawg, I'm allergic to wisteria! I used to have one by one of our bedrooms. I was sleeping in it one night with my windows open. That's been over 10 years ago and my ears still ring. It took 2 years to get completely over the vertigo ! I think they're beautiful, but they have to be on someone else's yard.


----------



## Kristi

Oooh, I LOVE wisteria. We had it at our old place, and it's just so beautiful. Here at our new place we are sticking with edible and animal safe plants because our Vizsla would most definitely taste it. She eats everything that moves and doesn't move.

Weather here in SoCal has been in the high 70s, mid to upper 80s even sometimes. SO hot for February! I hope it doesn't keep getting hotter or all my lettuce will be bitter before we get to taste it.


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> Dawg, I'm allergic to wisteria! I used to have one by one of our bedrooms. I was sleeping in it one night with my windows open. That's been over 10 years ago and my ears still ring. It took 2 years to get completely over the vertigo ! I think they're beautiful, but they have to be on someone else's yard.


Oh, sorry to hear that Patsi. I planted a wisteria vine last spring and it hasnt done worth a hoot for a full year, same with 3 of 4 abelia bushes I planted. I pulled them out of the ground Saturday and didnt see any runners on the wisteria, I discarded all of it. However, my honeysuckle bushes and elephant ears are doing fine.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I love honeysuckle vine. It grows wild everywhere here , almost like wisteria in tbe deep south. So far I've never had a problem with it. The cedar in bloom here is reeking havoc with everyone though.


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> I love honeysuckle vine. It grows wild everywhere here , almost like wisteria in tbe deep south. So far I've never had a problem with it. The cedar in bloom here is reeking havoc with everyone though.


It's pine and oak here. The windshield on my truck has pine pollen on it.


----------



## nannypattyrn

59 beautiful degrees here. Enjoying a cup of coffee on the deck before heading out to work.


----------



## robin416

I think it said 57 here at 7 AM. Jake, the black cat hissed at me because I told him he couldn't go out in the breezeway yet. I need a dog door.


----------



## Nm156

20 and more snow coming.At least half of Feb. wasn't in the minuses like last year!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's going to mid 50's today with a cold front on it's way.Thunderstorms this afternoon and temps drop,rain changes to snow and tomorrow's high is low 30's.I have little white bell flowers came up.First flowers I've seen and they're in my yard.Plus,March has arrived-spring is not far behind!


----------



## seminole wind

70's today. Nice day.


----------



## Maryellen

45 today nice and sunny.. snow for tomorrow


----------



## Kristi

I think it was close to 90 today. Can you guys believe that? In February.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Lol, today is March!


----------



## dawg53

Nice and warm today. We got 6 eggs out of 6 hens. The vegetable plants are growing and flowers blooming.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's rainy here, 3 inches so far. I have onions in the ground but that's all. I'd have to swim to put anything else out right now.


----------



## seminole wind

Dawg, that's a beautiful set up!!!!!


----------



## seminole wind

Anyone else in that major storm?


----------



## nannypattyrn

We've had some hail and heavy rain but no tornadoes (yet)...


----------



## jewelslette

Nanny, what part of the state are you in? I'm SW of wichita


----------



## nannypattyrn

Ardmore, right in between OKC and Dallas.


----------



## Maryellen

75 for today, should be a lot colder lol


----------



## zamora

It's going to be warm and rainy here today and we are expecting major storms with up to 10" of rain in the next two days. I'm not looking forward to it either. We JUST got all the branches picked up from the last one a couple of weeks ago. Guess I know what I'm doing on Sunday.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's already 60 @ 9 am.Should be freezing still but I'm not complaining.I hope everybody is surviving the weather.Nanny,sounds like you need a boat.It's suppose to start raining and rain for a week.My yard is saturated and my pond has left it's banks.I need to get the food out of the coop but can't with all the rain.It hasn't rained for a few days but still wading through mud and water to get to chicken coop.We don't need any more rain and the rainy season hasn't started yet...


----------



## rosco47

been running around with life jackets and a boat in the back of my truck for 3 days now. my home is okay where its at but many of our friends and family are losing the fight. its really sad to watch. been helping evac people and sandbag houses. its almost like it isn't real at times... there's water everywhere. kind of messes with you head at times because there is so much standing and running water everywhere. prayers needed. suppose to stop raining tomorrow sometime but there is a long road ahead for our communities and state.


----------



## seminole wind

CQ,can you just put your feed up on something?

It can pour here for a week and I still would not have puddles. Water just runs into the sand and gone!


----------



## robin416

Roscoe, keep yourself safe. I've tried to stay up on what all is going on over your way but I don't think I heard anything at all about flooding up your way.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, some states really got flooded.

What was it again that some of you have under your houses?


----------



## robin416

Do you mean piers?


----------



## dawg53

It was 87 here yesterday and expecting 90 today and tomorrow. We have the a/c running. A cold front is coming and it should knock the temps back down later this week. One of our weatherguessers on TV predicted close to freezing temps in the middle of next week. We'll see.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Dawg, sounds like your temps fluctuate as much as ours. We were 80 yesterday and 55 last night, but the "guessers" are giving frost warnings out by next week. I just set our tomatoes out, too, but I think we have enough 5 gallon buckets to cover them if we need to. I found Lemon Boy tomatoes and I found Green Zebra tomatoes. I such a sucker for something different. I also put some Roma , Brandywine and some other red variety out. The Lemon Boys are yellow and sweet. The Green Zebra are green striped and supposed to taste like a red tomato when ripe.


----------



## jewelslette

Nanny, I was tempted to put out my toms last weekend, but now I'm glad I didn't. Do far all I have outside are beans and lettuce. The seedlings can continue to relax in the comfort of home a couple more weeks while mother nature goes thru her spring gyrations


----------



## zamora

Roscoe, I hope you guys are ok over there. I have a lot of South LA friends that have had major flooding problems. Here too, actually. Our weather has finally tapered off, no rain but warmer than normal temps and more predicted rain coming in later in the week.

I'm hoping the weather will stop being so flighty as we have a Po-Boy Festival that we are going to be vending in Lafayette on April 2nd.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's gonna be in the 70's today,storms tonight and temps dropping 30 degrees.I want to get the feeder out of the coop,because of rats.There aren't any out there now but after last summer's infestation I don't want to take chances.I hope everybody down south and the midwest are ok.The news reports are hard to watch. I can't help thinking about all the animals caught up in the flooding .Meanwhile,the west is in a major drought.


----------



## seminole wind

I have buckets that go over the feed bowls at night, and bait traps. Not having a problem at this time. It's a continuous maintenance.


----------



## CFAdmin

IT's 74 and windy. Very windy.


----------



## Kristi

Supposed to be high 70s, low 80s all week, which should be great for the garden!


----------



## nannypattyrn

70's here and calm winds. Gramps is getting ready to go burn brush. My girlies will enjoy the ashes when they cool down.


----------



## seminole wind

Low 80' and low humidity and wind. It's okay.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Jim is burning brush and I tilled part of the chickens garden so they could grub around in the dirt. 
This is the back of the coop, chicken garden, and run. Such a beautiful day! !


----------



## dawg53

You have a really nice place Patti. 
Now we have 3 weatherguessers saying temps are going to drop like a rock Monday; low 60's during the day, mid to upper 30's at night. 
A/C off, heater back on! LOL
I'm hoping the night temps will modify upward a little, otherwise that's alot of covering up plants, flowers and veggies UGH!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx, Dawg! We really enjoy it. I'll tell y'all the story of how we got it almost for a song!
We aren't going to put anything else out until next week. The temps are supposed to stabilize after that. We have enough 5 gallon buckets to cover our tomatoes if we need to.


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> Thx, Dawg! We really enjoy it. I'll tell y'all the story of how we got it almost for a song!
> We aren't going to put anything else out until next week. The temps are supposed to stabilize after that. We have enough 5 gallon buckets to cover our tomatoes if we need to.


Yeah that's what I did during the last cold spell awhile back, cover the tomato and pepper plants with 5 gallon buckets. Cant do that now, the plants are too big! I have a bunch of tarps I can use to cover the whole garden bed, shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea we have a lot of those days here that you can use the heat and the air all in the same day. If I was here alone I would just turn the darn thing off But Hubby doesn't understand "rough it"


----------



## chickenqueen

It's partly sunny and 60ish today and tomorrow.Snow and cold for the weekend.I can't believe some of you have had the a/c on.Yesterday was the 1st time this year I could open a window.Planning on starting some seeds today to plant outside in 2-3 mos...


----------



## CFAdmin

74 and overcast. I'm going to try to take the kids to the park tonight unless it just starts pouring in the next hour or so.


----------



## robin416

We're in the 80's but like the others we're going to cool down for a few days here soon.

Austin, don't know if pop up showers are common where you are but we went from no rain any where near us to showers all around us.


----------



## nannypattyrn

52 with rain, hail, and thunderstorms. .. Had to bring the chicks back up to the brooder. Actually, I wasn't going to put them out at all, but hubs did while he cleaned the brooder.


----------



## zamora

Oh my, it was horrible last night, my phone kept blowing up with all the tornado alerts! We lost power right in the middle of me trying to make corned beef and cabbage for dinner and it took about an hour for it to come back on. Luckily it didn't seem to make a difference in the dinner. Anyone that says cutting up vegetables by candlelight isn't romantic doesn't know what they are talking about.

Lots of limbs and debris on the property and road on the way to work this morning. I hope we are done with the violent weather for a while, lots of people are still flooded out.


----------



## robin416

We got lucky, lots of rain but nothing like you all got. I'm glad for the rain, we needed it.


----------



## seminole wind

Austin said:


> 74 and overcast. I'm going to try to take the kids to the park tonight unless it just starts pouring in the next hour or so.


Austin, where do you live? Do you have chickens? (duh?)


----------



## Maryellen

Omg snow predicted for Sunday up to 8 inches... wth....


----------



## robin416

They keep making noise about a nor'easter coming your way, Maryellen.


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah 1-8 inches grrrrr


----------



## dawg53

Maryellen said:


> Yeah 1-8 inches grrrrr


I saw that on the weather channel this morning. Is this the latest you have had snow?


----------



## robin416

Heck, dawg, back in 93 GA got hit on March 13th with snow. We had 18 inches in the N. GA mountains. The hubs was down in Panama Beach on a job, they even got flurries down there.


----------



## Maryellen

Normally my winter goes to April up here, we don't plant flowers till mid may .


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Heck, dawg, back in 93 GA got hit on March 13th with snow. We had 18 inches in the N. GA mountains. The hubs was down in Panama Beach on a job, they even got flurries down there.


You're right, I remember that! We didnt get snow but there were howling winds that knocked down a tree in the yard. The wind would push the chickens in the yard and they finally huddled under the coop. My parents lived in Cartersville, GA and they got 2 feet of snow and lost power for a week. They had to use their gas grill for cooking. Gosh, I forgot about all that!


----------



## robin416

I guess it was close to a week for us too. We had a propane stove so cooking on the grill wasn't necessary. Water was the biggest issue. We melted snow for the most part. 

Were you still in GA when Opal went through? Now that was an exciting night.


----------



## dawg53

Opal didnt effect us at all but I remember it becoming a very strong storm and rolling into Pensacola, that's all I remember about it. We lived in extreme southeast Georgia on the coast, Georgia/Florida border. We got leftovers from Charlie, Frances and Jeanne. The latter two really made a big mess in our yard with big and small tree branches down. The bad thing about it was that they hit us about a month apart, and the chickens wernt happy about it neither. It was alot of cleanup work in such short time. Hurricane David skirted the coast in 79. Then there was hurricane Floyd. All our outstanding weatherguessers were telling everyone to evacuate, that Floyd was going to be a direct hit. Most of the population in northeast Florida and southeast Georgia evacuated, but not me. I had enough sense to watch the REAL weathermen on the Weather channel and they said Floyd would stay off shore and go on up the coast and off the Outer Banks of North Carolina which in fact it did. Funny thing during Floyd; our local rock radio station was playing nothing but Pink Floyd for 48 hours straight lol.
I went through hurricane Hugo in Charleston September 1989 when I was stationed there in the Navy...never again. When I was a kid, we went through hurricane Donna in 1960 in Virginia Beach. It was nothing compared to Hugo. 
I met a guy while in Charleston who had been through hurricane Camille. I shook his hand and congratulated him for being alive. He said he was grateful to be alive.
We WILL evacuate if a cat 2 or greater heads our way, chickens too. I have plenty of 'evacuation' cages with waterers and feeders.
The key to caging chickens is matching them up with ones that get along with each other. Been there done that lol.


----------



## robin416

Opal hitting us in the mtns was worse than Katrina and Rita combined hitting us in TN. The power went and even though we didn't have any security lights that stayed on normally it was still the darkest I had ever seen it. The hubs and I were laying in bed when we heard, Kawump! I said that was our big oak on the creek bank, I tried to use a flashlight to confirm but it couldn't penetrate the rain beyond a couple of feet. Next morning, there it was, this massive oak laying just feet from the side of the house. We had several oaks come down but no damage to the house or barn. I elected to leave my horse out of the barn just in case, he was soaked and glad to see me the next morning but he managed to not have a tree fall on him. 

I was supposed to leave the next morning for MI, needless to say that didn't happen. But I did leave the day after that and found extensive damage all the way up in to southern OH. 

Was it Camille that hit N. VA? I knew someone who grew up there when one of them hit but I don't remember if that's the one that took out the bridge down in southern Fairfax County. And had coffins floating down to the Occoquan River.


----------



## Maryellen

And storm moved more east so we are to get maybe 2 inches. Whew...


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Was it Camille that hit N. VA? I knew someone who grew up there when one of them hit but I don't remember if that's the one that took out the bridge down in southern Fairfax County. And had coffins floating down to the Occoquan River.


After Camille practically wiped Biloxi, MS off the planet, the storm curved westward and went up the Mississippi river. It cut through Kentucky, West Virginia and Virginia before going back out to sea. They gave it a 50/50 chance of reforming over the Atlantic ocean. Fortunately it didnt happen.
There were record rainfalls everywhere with Camille.


----------



## seminole wind

If it happens, I have 2 sheds that are well built and tied down. But putting plywood over the garage door may be better. I have lots of wire fencing to separate a lot of them, or maybe just the roosters.


----------



## seminole wind

Dawg are you getting soaked?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Dawg are you getting soaked?


We are now lol. It's almost 7am.


----------



## robin416

Be ready, we had two days of heavy rain almost non stop.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Be ready, we had two days of heavy rain almost non stop.


We're clearing right now, storms heading out to sea thankfully.


----------



## Maryellen

Past week beautiful and warm. Going to 16 tonight with snow tomorrow wth....


----------



## Maryellen

The winds here are horrible


----------



## Maryellen




----------



## chickenqueen

The winds were terrible yesterday and it froze overnight.I think my daffodils are done.I kept expecting to see a chicken get caught up in the wind and blow away.The sun is out this morning but it's in the 20's


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> Past week beautiful and warm. Going to 16 tonight with snow tomorrow wth....


Last blast of winter?

Jewel hope some of your daffodils live!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 30 degrees,we got 2" of snow on top of 3 days off and on rain.My daffodils are destroyed beyond recognition and I don't want to go check on the trees that were budding,this was the 7th straight day of a freeze warning.Even the chickens were surprised at the snow,they didn't come tumbling out as usual when I opened the coop.Come on Spring!


----------



## seminole wind

I feel bad for you. I hate when winter lasts into spring.


----------



## seminole wind

I'd like to hear what's going on with anyone in the path of that nasty weather with the tornados and hail. Has anyone had damage? NannyPatty already chimed in. I know my daughter in san Antonio Texas had her car destroyed (the finish), so she's keeping it for her eldest daughter's first car, LOL. Like why not? It's better than no car at all.


----------



## jewelslette

We are in the Wichita area and had flooding, but that why the coop is raised. Dog seemed most effected, she kept wining til after midnight when it quieted down.


----------



## robin416

I've got one of those that doesn't like storms. Makes for a long night.


----------



## seminole wind

Stay safe!....


----------



## robin416

I've been so preoccupied lately I'm not sure but I think something is supposed to get here just as I hit the road.


----------



## seminole wind

It's almost 90 here during the hottest part of the day, but still cools off at night.


----------



## nannypattyrn

64 balmy, sunny degrees here. Supposed to be clear all week.


----------



## Maryellen

Rain... all dam week.... this stinks....


----------



## seminole wind

2 Days ago it hit 91 and hasn't broken the record for that day which was 92 in 1960's


----------



## dawg53

Been low 90's and very muggy here, cant wait for the cold front go through tomorrow.


----------



## Nm156

62 here,summer might eventually come.


----------



## robin416

I have no clue what it's like outside. I can see it rain a time or two and I saw some wind.

But I'm freezing my behind off in this room.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea you should bring a jacket with you even if you never use it. It's hard when you're freezing. I take a blankie with me when I fly now.


----------



## robin416

I had one on. The blankie sounds like just the ticket.


----------



## chickenqueen

We had sunny,80 degree weather with sun and I put my chicks out.Then it rained and rained and got cold.I think a chick got a chill so I brought them back in the house-a week ago.It has continued to rain off and on and staying in the 50's,40's at night.The sick chick is hanging on tho she eats very little,she weighs nothing.She's 8 wks old and none of the other chicks are having problems.I don't know what else to do for her-I made starter mix mush,tried to force feed her,offer foods she will eat a little of like bread and mealworms.She won't eat much of those now.I know how to place naso-gastric and gastric tubes in humans but not in chickens.Anybody got any advice?


----------



## dawg53

It's a long shot but you might want to try giving her some corid, you have nothing to lose. This might be a case of failure to thrive.


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,I'm thinking the same thing-failure to thrive.But it wouldn't hurt to try Corid,got nothing to lose but a few dollars and I would gladly give a few bucks for my chick.Going to feed store now...


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> It's a long shot but you might want to try giving her some corid, you have nothing to lose. This might be a case of failure to thrive.


That was my first thought!


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> It's a long shot but you might want to try giving her some corid, you have nothing to lose. This might be a case of failure to thrive.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## dawg53

The cold front went through last night and it's nice and crispy cool outside this morning, a nice break from the hot and humid stuff.


----------



## robin416

I just got up and looked, 54 here. The SIL said a huge rain came through B'ham last night. I need to check to see what is supposed to happen here so I know what to do when.


----------



## nannypattyrn

46 degrees here but clear and sunny. (or will be soon )


----------



## chickenqueen

39 here and my furnace is running.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We've had the A/C on AND the heater. We just turned our gas fire log stove completely off we've had to run the electric heater once or twice in the early morning. We're both very hot natured so we don't need too much heat.


----------



## Maryellen

54 here. Bern raining all week. My yard and pens aee mud grrrrr


----------



## chickenmommy

I hate the cold front coming through. I'm ready for lightening bugs and summer nights


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> 54 here. Bern raining all week. My yard and pens aee mud grrrrr


I'm sorry about your mud and rain.

It was pretty warm here for a few days, 85-90. Then last night it was 40-50. I generally sleep sleeveless and one light blanket and the fan on. Hubby found me this morning with fan off, window closed, 2 blankets and a sweater. But I love it!


----------



## dawg53

Today will be the last of the cooler temps until winter. It was a really short winter for us. I think we mightve had only a couple days below freezing. Alot of the trees around here didnt drop their leaves because of the warm winter.


----------



## robin416

Same here, dawg. Very little cold. I can't say I didn't enjoy that but it makes it concerning for what the Summer is going to do. It's cold out there this AM, I just sat down and I'm not getting up until the dogs want in.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's in the mid 50's again(I hope for good!) with storms rolling through later.I've got a decision to make;do I let hubby mow the grass today or take me fishing.It's supposed to rain pretty much for the next 2 wks.If he doesn't cut the grass today,I don't know when it will be dry again and the Cochins have a bit of trouble walking in tall grass(6" high).It's going to rain so no fishing for awhile.Or cutting grass.What to do...


----------



## robin416

LOL, CQ. I'm sort of facing the same thing. But not for the same reasons. I think go do something fun, in your case. But then I realize you're talking six inches now, what is it going to be when the rain finally stops?

BTW, we are cooler here in the south than you in the north, it was 49 when I looked to let the dogs in.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We are having massive tornadoes just north west of us. F3 in Murray co. Its moved on east of us. I think it will miss us though because it is going east of us.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oklahoma tornados


----------



## robin416

Dang it, woman, glad to know things are OK there but I sure hope they don't hold that much punch if they come this way. I'd have to drive like mad to get home to protect the beasts.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I hope they don't come your way either ,Robin! ! Unfortunately, there was one fatality...It could have way worse though.


----------



## robin416

Someone told me yesterday there were multiple tornadoes in Colorado. That's not one of those places you think of having multiples in a single day.

I guess I need to keep a closer eye on our weather. It takes me three hours to get home from here. There is just no way I can leave the animals without backup if it does get nasty. The hubs is safe here and in good hands.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm glad he's safe! You stay that way, too!!


----------



## seminole wind

Stay safe, Patty. Is that ground shelter all ready to go?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oh yeah, Sem, it's been ready. I always try and go down a least 1 or 2 times a year to sweep or vacuum it out and make sure the battery powered lights are working. Jim took our solar powered light out of the coop and rigged it up to be able to turn it on from inside if we need to run for it. It's nice having it even though we've only needed it a few times. We have a few friends who know where it is and know they can come iif they get frightened. Jim won't hardly go down unless the sirens go off.


----------



## nannypattyrn

This one came about 35 miles from and then turned east. I am so glad we weren't in it but sad for people who lost homes and possessions and even a fatality. We are supposed to have more next week.


----------



## seminole wind

That is just super wild . It seems like there's more tornados that trudge across the tornado states than in past years. I think they are super scary. Can you get Homeowner's insurance for tornados?


----------



## chickenqueen

Isn't it covered?I know I had to pay extra for earthquake insurance(we live near a major fault line).People pay for flood insurance but I think tornadoes are covered.We had straight line winds/small tornado come through and ripped off 2 skylights and part of the roof and insurance replaced the roof.We covered the skylights tho,bc that wasn't going to happen again


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> That is just super wild . It seems like there's more tornados that trudge across the tornado states than in past years. I think they are super scary. Can you get Homeowner's insurance for tornados?


Do you have Homeowner's insurance for hurricanes? Did you know if you get a hole in your roof and dont attempt to cover the hole, then rain enters the hole and causes water damage...insurance companies wont cover it. I saw this happen in Charleston after Hugo. On the flip side a lot of folks got new roofs even if a couple shingles were out of place or blown off. Go figure.


----------



## robin416

Wait, backup, do you mean people are supposed to climb on their roofs while a hurricane is happening to cover a hole?


----------



## seminole wind

We don't have hurricane insurance because we are 8 miles inland. And like where the panhandle has them hit frequently, our area is more rare to get them. Unfortunately, our area has the most sinkholes. The ground can just swallow up your house at whim. And the homeowners has increased the price so much that not many can afford it. But the homeowner's covers catastrophic things. So if you get a sink hole, you better pray that it makes the house condemned or uninhabitable so they cover it.


----------



## sswanee17

The weather in Nebraska has been really crazy also. I woke up this morning and we had a big storm and lots of hail. Thankfully they hail at my house was pea size and didn't do any damage. My car was out and I was happy that it didn't get beat if it had been golf ball size that would've been a different story. They had to close some of the streets in Omaha so they could get the hail out of the way and they have had flooding areas around here. There is a bad tornado in Lincoln Nebraska it really tore things. I feel for you guys I know how you feel. I was more afraid for my kids because my youngest daughter went through a horrible time with her house being torn apart and also being pretty scared and her kids were little also. They had to run and hide in the cubbyhole in their basement to keep from getting hit with flying glass and they were pretty scared. That was my main concern when I heard the storm start this morning and luckily it did not reach any of the ones that are only 11 miles away from me and thank goodness for that. Haven't talk to you guys for a long time and I saw your post Nanny and all of you. Hope things are going well for all of you


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Wait, backup, do you mean people are supposed to climb on their roofs while a hurricane is happening to cover a hole?


When it's safe to go up on the roof. There was lingering rain after Hugo moved inland.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yes, our homeowner's covers tornado damage. Thankful for that! No one in Oklahoma could have house and we'd all be in teepees ,I guess !


----------



## robin416

I thought for sure the insurance companies found another loop hole for not paying out on a policy.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I am sure if they could find a way they would.


----------



## seminole wind

sswanee17 said:


> The weather in Nebraska has been really crazy also. I woke up this morning and we had a big storm and lots of hail. Thankfully they hail at my house was pea size and didn't do any damage. My car was out and I was happy that it didn't get beat if it had been golf ball size that would've been a different story. They had to close some of the streets in Omaha so they could get the hail out of the way and they have had flooding areas around here. There is a bad tornado in Lincoln Nebraska it really tore things. I feel for you guys I know how you feel. I was more afraid for my kids because my youngest daughter went through a horrible time with her house being torn apart and also being pretty scared and her kids were little also. They had to run and hide in the cubbyhole in their basement to keep from getting hit with flying glass and they were pretty scared. That was my main concern when I heard the storm start this morning and luckily it did not reach any of the ones that are only 11 miles away from me and thank goodness for that. Haven't talk to you guys for a long time and I saw your post Nanny and all of you. Hope things are going well for all of you


Wow. My daughter Lived in Omaha for a few years because of her husband in the military, and when those sirens went off, the streets were literally deserted.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Wow. My daughter Lived in Omaha for a few years because of her husband in the military, and when those sirens went off, the streets were literally deserted.


That would be scary; wouldnt know if it's a nuclear attack or tornado!


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> We don't have hurricane insurance because we are 8 miles inland. And like where the panhandle has them hit frequently, our area is more rare to get them. Unfortunately, our area has the most sinkholes. The ground can just swallow up your house at whim. And the homeowners has increased the price so much that not many can afford it. But the homeowner's covers catastrophic things. So if you get a sink hole, you better pray that it makes the house condemned or uninhabitable so they cover it.


How do you live wondering if the earth might swallow you whole at any time?I remember a man was swallowed by a sinkhole as he slept,in Fla.,and they never found the body.That is scary!I guess no matter where you live you have Mother Nature...


----------



## zamora

chickenqueen said:


> I guess no matter where you live you have Mother Nature...


I have lived all over the US and each region has its own weather demons. Personally, I prefer the Gulf Coast weather demons (hurricanes). As far as I know they are the only ones that are semi-reliably predictable. I suppose it all boils down to what YOU personally care to live with.


----------



## robin416

Zamora, I know I'm done with the constant threat of tornadoes. That's how we ended up down here, escaping from tornado psuedo alley. They actually call it something else but I don't remember it because I don't care. I'm not living there any more.

That sinkhole threat would be more than I could stand. I even checked here to make sure it wasn't a serious issue. There are some widely scattered ones but nothing like where Sem lives.


----------



## seminole wind

Pasco county florida has the most. Yes it is a bit fearful that I could be sitting on a sinkhole. Stuff usually happens before sinking into the abyss. Like doors and windows won't open right, plumbing breaks or leaks, cracks that get wider. The biggest fear for me is that I don't have $140k for a repair which involves truck after truck of cement poured to fill the whole. 

Since it's most common for plumbing to be in the cement slab under the house, it would all have to be re-routed in the walls. Just a mess. My neighbor next door had one and a house up the road.


----------



## robin416

That scares me just thinking about it. I've seen the stories they've done about the sinkholes down there. All I can say, is I'm glad I said no to moving to N. FL.


----------



## dawg53

Most of the sinkholes are down near where Karen lives, only a few around Jacksonville.
http://championfoundation.com/interactive-florida-sinkhole-map-do-you-live-near-a-sinkhole/
Sinkholes in Alabama:
http://gsa.state.al.us/gsa/geologichazards/Sinkholes_AL.htm


----------



## seminole wind

That map is 8 years old.


----------



## chickenqueen

A cold record was broke today.It went down to 31 degrees at CVG in KY.It was probably mid to upper 20's here.Hubby had to bring in the mater plants,good thing we haven't transplanted them yet.


----------



## seminole wind

And I thought Kentucky was a mild weather state.

I remember my grandpa planting the tomatoes pretty early and having to go put containers over them when it was cold. In Florida, people throw blankets over their tender plants, bushes, and sometimes small fruit trees.


----------



## robin416

I used straw when I pushed the envelope when frost was still a maybe. I could gather it around the cold tender plants, then just push it aside and it broke down in to mulch to feed the dirt.


----------



## Maryellen

29 this morning here brrrr


----------



## robin416

That's just nuts but it was in the 40's here this morning. An unheard of temp this time of year.


----------



## dawg53

I walk the dogs every morning by 5:30am. I walked out the door this morning and it was like walking into a steam bath and I heard frogs croaking, sure sign of rain. We need it!


----------



## nannypattyrn

59 degrees and raining. I had to get the umbrella and go out with the dogs and make them do their business.


----------



## robin416

Like dawg, we really need the rain. I mowed yesterday but the stuff looks sick. I almost felt sorry for the grass that I was running over it with the mower. 

We are warmer this morning. I haven't bothered to look yet, the coffee was calling me so that's where my focus went.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Like dawg, we really need the rain. I mowed yesterday but the stuff looks sick. I almost felt sorry for the grass that I was running over it with the mower.
> 
> We are warmer this morning. I haven't bothered to look yet, the coffee was calling me so that's where my focus went.


Dont worry about the grass Robin. One good soaking rain and you'll be mowing it 2 days later.


----------



## robin416

That's only if I'm home to do it. 

I did drag the hose over the hub's veggie garden, from what I'm seeing on radar now the rain looks like it's going to miss us unless the storms grow quite a bit bigger.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I can't believe that I have a jacket on in Oklahoma this close to Memorial day weekend! ! 60 degrees & cloudy!! It's usually upper 70 or low 80s here!


----------



## dawg53

We're getting lots of rain. I got the yard mowed just in time before our afternoon storms started.


----------



## chickenqueen

The rain stops for 2-3 days then starts up again.The back is now bog-like,has yet to be mowed this year.The front isn't as bad but has only been cut twice.At least the chickens can walk out there without getting lost...


----------



## Maryellen

Rain here starts tonight thru Monday . Yuck.


----------



## seminole wind

I got up to rain and thunderstorms. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Nm156

Looks like i might actually get a couple of months of summer!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Warm and muggy here. We're supposed to be getting into rain again. The over all forecast is that this area is going to have a cooler summer this year. I hope it is. Oklahoma summers have been brutal the last several years.
The wild flowers have been spectacular this year.


----------



## dawg53

Very pretty photo Nm156. I like it a lot.


----------



## Nm156

thanks.....


----------



## Maryellen

Omg I want to live there.soooo beautiful


----------



## seminole wind

Oh, wow. Love it. I love acres of green.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thunderstorms and rain here half the night! Almost 2 inches! The Lake Texoma has the flood gates full open !


----------



## seminole wind

I think the area between Louisville and Lexington is just breathtaking. Bluegrass, reall trees , and rolling hills. Makes my mouth water. I wish I could take my house with me.


----------



## chickenqueen

Hey! How's everybody down in FLA.Just saw video of tropical storm going on down there.Hope everybody stays safe and dry!


----------



## seminole wind

Florida-I'm between Tampa and Ocala area, and we were hit with heavy bands of rain, some thunder and lightning. Today is good. I'll be Dawg got slammed too.


----------



## seminole wind

It's 630 pm and our sky is getting dark. But Dawg in Jacksonville is getting slammed , thunder, lightening, rain.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Hot, Humid, and dry here. 93 degrees. I had to water my gardens and flowers early this morning. We need some rain just for that purpose.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> It's 630 pm and our sky is getting dark. But Dawg in Jacksonville is getting slammed , thunder, lightening, rain.


Yup, 3 inches of rain in a hour, slacked off now. My pens arnt flooded neither, not like last summer heheheh.


----------



## nannypattyrn

That's what we call a "gully washer'" ' Dawg


----------



## dawg53

It's very windy today. Winds are coming out of the northeast off the ocean. It's much cooler and a nice break from the heat and humidity. The chickens are acting spooky because of the high winds.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We had a thunderstorm blow through around 4am. I don't think that I went back to sleep. We got about 1/3 inch which was a good drink for my garden. Now back to hot and dry!


----------



## dawg53

It's been cool with low humidity here the past few mornings, low to mid 60's, very nice. I've even opened up the patio door to let fresh air in. It warms up quickly by 11am though, low to mid 90's the rest of the week. It aint football season yet? LOL


----------



## nannypattyrn

That's funny, Dawg! My guy loves football, for that matter baseball and basketball. So, he's ready! We're in somewhat of a heat wavebhere. I'm glad we had a lot of rain earlier, because our lakes are full and our water table is high, so we just need the "surface water for our garden and grass..


----------



## zamora

dawg53 said:


> It's been cool with low humidity here the past few mornings, low to mid 60's, very nice. I've even opened up the patio door to let fresh air in. It warms up quickly by 11am though, low to mid 90's the rest of the week. It aint football season yet? LOL


Only 77 days dawg but who's counting


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> It's been cool with low humidity here the past few mornings, low to mid 60's, very nice. I've even opened up the patio door to let fresh air in. It warms up quickly by 11am though, low to mid 90's the rest of the week. It aint football season yet? LOL


I hate football unless Dallas is playing to win the superbowl. I love Sunday golf but won't be watching in Mexico city based on principle. I would also rather we had soccer season like most countries.

We did have some nice weather the past 2 days and nights.


----------



## dawg53

I only watch college football nowadays, SEC specifically. Bet you'd never guess which one is my favorite team? LOL.


----------



## chickenqueen

The storm blew in around 3 am.My phone went off twice for a tornado warning but I was in the bedroom,the phone was not,so I didn't know until after the fact.Lesson learned.NWS is investigating a possible tornado not too far from here.Did wake up around 5 when the fan blew out the window and I was getting rained on.Really needed the rain.Thought I was gonna have to haul water out to the trees I planted on the outskirts of the property but Mother Nature saved me from that chore,for now.The only damage I noticed was my canoe was blown over a few times but no big deal.Roads are closed all over b/c of downed trees and power lines.Once again,we were in the "eye of the storm".


----------



## seminole wind

wow. Hope you don't get anything.

Today was one of those days where when you go outside from the house, the glasses fog up.

Then I went to the barn today and trimmed my horse's feet. I'll tell ya, from one idiot to another , 12 weeks in all, her feet have just chipped and cracked and really got awful. These farriers down here don't know how simple it is to prevent feet from cracking up. There was so much ripped up wall, that I had to cut more away than I wanted. Then on each hind foot there was one heel that was disinigrated, so I didn't want to leave the other one longer, but I didn't want to even them out because of how short they would be. I have not ever cleaned up a mess like this. I am so happy it rained and it made all that crap easier to cut off. 

The horse in the next stall belongs to the woman that was part of the reason I left in the first place. I figure when I run into her, I do not want to talk about what happened a few years ago. Like starting over. Makes no good point to talk about something that happened 4 years ago. 

I will just be happy that my horse will have the best looking feet at the barn and I will never say why.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> The storm blew in around 3 am.My phone went off twice for a tornado warning but I was in the bedroom,the phone was not,so I didn't know until after the fact.Lesson learned.NWS is investigating a possible tornado not too far from here.Did wake up around 5 when the fan blew out the window and I was getting rained on.Really needed the rain.Thought I was gonna have to haul water out to the trees I planted on the outskirts of the property but Mother Nature saved me from that chore,for now.The only damage I noticed was my canoe was blown over a few times but no big deal.Roads are closed all over b/c of downed trees and power lines.Once again,we were in the "eye of the storm".


That's really scary. I've been through hurricanes, seems they always hit at night. UGH.
Do you have tornado sirens where you live?


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah there are sirens but way off in the distance.I can hear them the 1st Wed of the month on a quiet day so probably wouldn't have heard it in the storm.My phone just started giving off these emergency alerts,got the 1st one just last week about a road closure.The other night the weather people said to charge phones just in case and so I did and left it there when I went to bed.To add insult to injury I just purchased a hand cranked emergency weather radio(it even charges cell phones!!!) which you can charge w/ cell phone charger(which I did) or use AAA batteries(I put some in the box).Put it in bug out bag so it would be ready.Again,lesson learned.Sometimes I can be such an idiot...Had the tools,didn't utilize them...


----------



## seminole wind

Good thing it charges cell phones. And surely you have a cell phone connector for your car.
Everyone has light bulb moments.

After picking up an 8 foot table at Ikea in a truck with a 6 foot bed, I laid the table flat and used about 100 feet of twine to tie it down and it took me about 90 minutes. Duh! When I got home I realized that I could have left the tailgate up and not needed any twine. Another light bulb moment too late!


----------



## dawg53

Expecting temps in the upper 90's/low 100's all this week as a high pressure system backs into the Gulf of Mexico and we get the hot west wind flow 
I broke out large shallow water containers for the birds to wade in to cool down. This heat and horrid humidity is going to be with us for quite awhile grrrr.


----------



## robin416

dawg, if that's your weather report mine will be very close. I don't need this now. I'm not here to turn on misters to cool them down. 

They already have their wet sand wading pan and from the looks of it they have used it. I need to rinse the thing out.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I guess we're the same as y'all. I found the smallest childs pool and put a couple of inches of water in it for my feathered critters under the shade. That's about all I do and so far , they're tolerating well. I let them out very early to scratch around in their "garden" & they retreat around 9 or 10 am.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's cold here,furnace came on last night.Hasn't stopped raining since Friday night-not a lot just a steady drizzle enough to put a damper on the festivities.Still heard fireworks all weekend tho...


----------



## robin416

chickenqueen said:


> It's cold here,furnace came on last night.Hasn't stopped raining since Friday night-not a lot just a steady drizzle enough to put a damper on the festivities.Still heard fireworks all weekend tho...


I don't want to hear how cool it is at your house. It makes what we're going through that much more miserable.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> Expecting temps in the upper 90's/low 100's all this week as a high pressure system backs into the Gulf of Mexico and we get the hot west wind flow
> I broke out large shallow water containers for the birds to wade in to cool down. This heat and horrid humidity is going to be with us for quite awhile grrrr.


Do your birds wade? I am quite surprised about the Temps here. In 12 years I have not seen Temps above 96.

I will be preparing for tonight when my dog is freaking out over the fireworks. A trainer said to put her in the crate near a loud TV or radio. Last night there were a few firecrackers that were in the distance and she was really distressed. Ms. Food obsessed would not eat a treat.


----------



## dawg53

I havnt seen them wade yet.
This is ONE time I hope the weatherguessers are WRONG about the heat wave.


----------



## robin416

dawg, I have a two or three inch layer of sand in my pan. Yep, it makes it hard to keep clean but it gives the birds a more solid footing.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> dawg, I have a two or three inch layer of sand in my pan. Yep, it makes it hard to keep clean but it gives the birds a more solid footing.


Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## seminole wind

Well Robin my sand seems to swallow the poo. It just disappears.


----------



## robin416

I really need to pull mine out and flood it. It's no longer white, it's black. It doesn't stink but it certainly is not the appetizing white color it had been. Of course I could always dump it and put in new. Might be easier in the long run.


----------



## dawg53

I got impatient. My birds wouldnt have anything to do with the shallow containers and I saw the BR's drinking from it. I just dumped the water in the hole and let it soak in the sand. I know my birds, they'll dig down into the damp cool sand to beat the heat. All fans are running in both pens and inside their coops. 
It looks like the heat wave is going to run into next week too....and it aint even August UGH.


----------



## robin416

That's where the sand helped, I have just enough water to make the sand good and wet. 

dawg, believe it or not but I am using misters with mine. Humidity be damned. It does a very good job dropping the temps around them.


----------



## seminole wind

I tried misters, but had no luck due to the humidity. Finally went to fans and ice cubes or making frozen blocks. And a puddle when I'm out there.


----------



## robin416

Have you actually gone in to the area they're in? It's amazing how much cooler it is when inside the perimeter of the misters. 

I wouldn't try them for years because of the humidity but when we were still living in TN I decided to heck with it and installed them. Even though they were outside it also helped cool the big coop.


----------



## dawg53

Well, it worked. The birds dug to China in the damp sand to keep cool. Both areas are shaded all day and close to a box fan. Happy birds lay happy eggs...5 out 6 yesterday, 6 for 6 today.


----------



## robin416

Well, that is making me feel bad mine is so nasty. I am going to have to find time and energy to deal with it.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I have been pouring the "used" water from the wader pool into the small grow out pen. They are enjoying the wet sand there. It was so nice here until noon. It was cloudy and 77 degrees. I got a large area flower/plant garden cleaned up and watered before I had to retreat to the A/C. It went from 77 to 91 in about an hour!


----------



## dawg53

We're looking at record breaking high temps in the 100's the next few days. Ocean temps are in the mid to upper 80's. We're going swimming at the beach for a couple hours this coming Monday. We usually get there by 10am and leave by noon before it gets too hot.


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> I have been pouring the "used" water from the wader pool into the small grow out pen. They are enjoying the wet sand there. It was so nice here until noon. It was cloudy and 77 degrees. I got a large area flower/plant garden cleaned up and watered before I had to retreat to the A/C. It went from 77 to 91 in about an hour!


Thank goodness for a/c eh? Our night time lows have been in the low 80's recently. I dont recall ever seeing night time lows that high! Low 90's would be a cold front for us lol.


----------



## robin416

And dehumidifiers. This place is on a slab but built at a time when vapor barriers were not used regularly. Without our dehumidifier this place would have moisture dripping off the walls.


----------



## seminole wind

Dawg, I'm surprised that you hid 100 up there with the beach nearby. Down here our max is usually 92-96 degrees. I see you get torrential storms more than I do.


----------



## zamora

Oh my goodness, it's HOT! We have been having record setting highs for a couple of weeks now. I'm not used to it being this hot this early. Makes me wonder what's going to happen come August which is typically the season of hell.


----------



## seminole wind

Hi Zamora! I think it's hotter by you because you have no ocean. So it's like concentraded.


----------



## robin416

Right now most of the country is under heat warnings. It's 98 here now. Got the misters going to cool the pen down. This being gone all day during the worst of the heat is worrying me about them and this heat and humidity.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

We make popsicles


----------



## robin416

Love the perch.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

Haha, I know! At first I was worried about the ice causing problems with their feet. But, I figure they would stop if that was the case!!!


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Dawg, I'm surprised that you hid 100 up there with the beach nearby. Down here our max is usually 92-96 degrees. I see you get torrential storms more than I do.


Usually we get a sea breeze off the Atlantic Ocean but the hot winds are blowing west to east causing high temps here and at the beach. Here it is 8pm and it's 94 at the beach. Yikes!

https://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/US/FL/Jacksonville_Beach.html


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. You live in a hot part of Florida.


----------



## Nm156

Had some side blowing heavy rain,marble size hail yesterday.All the little coops got drenched.Their cat box nesting boxes had 2 inches of water in them.Looks like i'll be busy today.


----------



## Nm156

View attachment 20864

Good use for DE.Sprinkle some all over floor to help dry up then sweep it out.
View attachment 20865


----------



## robin416

All it took was once for me to find a way to keep that from happening again. Well, actually more than once since I had to figure out which way would work best.


----------



## Nm156

Normally it comes from the west,but it came from the north and sideways at 30 mph.I didn't have time to close the door before it was too late.


----------



## robin416

At that wind speed I don't even think a covered run would have kept it out.


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. And hail? Some storm!


----------



## nannypattyrn

We are getting some much needed rain and it's so nice outside. I have been working on a project inside for the last few days just to stay inside where it's cooler. Yesterday was 98 and today is 81 at the same time of day!!


----------



## robin416

100 here. That's way too hot for early July.


----------



## Maryellen

87 here today ,been high 90's all last week


----------



## robin416

We got lucky, rain cooled us down before we could get in to the triple digits again.


----------



## seminole wind

We got some nice thunder and lightning yesterday. But the storm looked much better on the weather channel.


----------



## dawg53

Rain all around us but not in our area of Jax. The grass is turning brown, at least I dont have to mow lol.
We went swimming at the beach for a couple of hours yesterday morning. The water was great, nice and warm with decent rollers. Hardly any people around and no lifeguards which made it even better.


----------



## seminole wind

I CAN HERE THE THUNDER but it's not on the radar. Really scary. If the dog has to pee, it won't be outside.


----------



## dawg53

The weatherguessers are predicting highs in the low 100's later this week. It has been 95+ daily with very high humidity for weeks now. Seems like every summer it gets hotter and hotter and lasts longer too.


----------



## Nm156

In the 90's here in MI.


----------



## nannypattyrn

102 in my part of Oklahoma today. At 8:00 ,it's still 95. My garden is done. Jim's going to til it up . I hope I can find fall tomatoes.


----------



## seminole wind

Just your average day here. Showers


----------



## Nm156

I lost one to the heat yesterday


----------



## nannypattyrn

Nm, I'm sorry! It's been wicked hot here,too.. We where gone overnight Friday. Our roo is huge and wheezes when he get excited .The heat makes it harder on him.. I about halfway didn't think he would make, but he did. Thank God for the big shade tree hanging over the coop and run. I don't have misters or fans. I just keep plenty of water in several places. Also , we are supposed to have a brief respite on the weather. Only 92 today. That's 10 degrees cooler than yesterday.


----------



## hildar

Well we are by the looks going to be having about 2 weeks of 90+ degree days with heat index being over 100 degrees. This is why I prefer that Maine weather. Much easier to do anything. When it's this hot I do nothing and stay in the house.


----------



## chickenqueen

nannypattyrn said:


> 102 in my part of Oklahoma today. At 8:00 ,it's still 95. My garden is done. Jim's going to til it up . I hope I can find fall tomatoes.


Too bad,you had a magnificent looking garden.Mine isn't as spectacular but I'm getting maters and peppers and a crooked neck squash just popped up from nowhere and we've gotten a couple of them.The heat wave has been going since last Friday,so we haven't suffered as much as down south and out west.It's going to be in the mid 80's tomorrow.I'm worried about the chickens,they get ice water and stay in the pines where it's cooler.Hope it cools off for everybody...


----------



## nannypattyrn

I found fall tomato plants to replace the burnt up ones. I want to put a couple of squash out. We such a long growing season here that everything will make again before we get frost at the end of October.


----------



## seminole wind

I use plenty of ice , like frozen coke bottles. If not, I go and dump all the water buckets and put fresh cold water in. My chickens also like standing in a big puddle I make running the hose on the ground. They go from panting to not panting. So it does work great. I usually turn the hose on and sit out there for a while.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I just emptied the bird bath that functions as a trough. So they are all out there under the shade and mud.


----------



## dawg53

Nm156 said:


> I lost one to the heat yesterday


Sorry for your loss Nm.


----------



## seminole wind

Nm156 said:


> I lost one to the heat yesterday


I'm sorry to hear that as well.


----------



## chickenqueen

Today is less humid and it might storm,which could be good or bad.We had the humid,oppressive heat for 6 days.I don't know how you all survive down south and out west.The county fair is going on and it's too hot to go and I feel for the critters though I know they take good care of them.I go to see the animals,get a corn dog and a few bags of waffles to take home.It's always a good time.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Today is less humid and it might storm,which could be good or bad.We had the humid,oppressive heat for 6 days.I don't know how you all survive down south and out west.The county fair is going on and it's too hot to go and I feel for the critters though I know they take good care of them.I go to see the animals,get a corn dog and a few bags of waffles to take home.It's always a good time.


We have 90's with humidity for probably 120 days. I ignore it. I don't let it stop me from doing things. I stay in the shade. I have been to Yuma and it was 113 degrees and dry and yes , it's worse than it is here. I got used to it. You can't sit around all day saying "OMG it's hot".


----------



## chickenqueen

I have a/c in the bedroom only and only used it 3-4 nights cuz it messes my sinuses up.Plus,when you go out the heat is much worse.My birds have loved the the humidity and heat.This is the kind of environment they come from.I have to run a humidifier in the winter cuz the electric heat dries the air too much.I don't know how you all down south and out west take it for weeks at a time.Make sure you and your animals drink plenty of fluids.


----------



## dawg53

The fan inside the main coop started squeaking badly yesterday afternoon, bearing going bad. Luckily I had an extra fan on hand.
Hot hot hot. I'll never belly ache about cold temps again.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We got a brief respite from our 100 degree temp. The rain completely missed us though . Things are powder dry and I'm watering just to keep my plants alive. My pretty garden is burnt up and pulled up. Jim planted my fall tomatoes, so I'll be watering them until this heat wave breaks. I think I'll plant a squash plant or two in a couple of weeks because my early plants were beautiful but they didn't set fruit well.


----------



## chickenqueen

We're getting alot of rain today.So much fell early this morning and people are getting caught up in flooded roads and a couple of them needed to be rescued down in Cincinnati.The 30 trees I planted really needed water and I sure didn't want to haul gallons of water out to some of them,been putting it off for days.The chickens found the garden and took bites out of a few maters.I'm not happy w/ them.Next year the garden goes in the dog kennel.


----------



## nannypattyrn

cq, I went to let my feathered girl out and got busy cleaning there bird bath out and watering. I opened my garden gate and let them dig around my new tomato plants. You're getting the rains now that we were hoping would water for us here. I put water in a few of their digs to help keep them cool. They're loving it.


----------



## hildar

It has been really hot here in NC. I heard on the news yesterday morning something I didn't know. They said you might be fine in this heat the first few days however after that point you may end up with heart issues and breathing issues. That along with heat stroke. My poor old cat is having one heck of a time, the dog keeps laying in the pool to cool off when he goes outside. At night time it still feels like an oven out there. I refuse to stay outside more then 10 minutes to a time. Again today the heat index will be about 110 degrees. No storms here to cool it down they all are North of us.


----------



## seminole wind

It's funny how some people think that Florida is hotter. But there are plenty of places that have oppressive intense heat. Today was the highest temp so far, 98 degrees. The chickens got clean water with ice and a big puddle to stand in. Kindof like when people put their feet in a bucket of cold water.


----------



## dawg53

There are areas around Jax that have varying temperatures. The official reading for our area comes from the airport on the north side of Jax. It could be upper 90's there, mid 90's here where I live on the southwest side of Jax. Not much of a difference really with the humidity thrown in.
While watching the weather on TV yesterday, the weatherguesser stated that the record high here is 104. We're expecting temps in the low 100's today and tomorrow. Water temp in the St John's river is 90! The St John's river is the only river in the U.S. that flows south to north, out into the ocean. Ocean temp is 87-88. We're going swimming at the beach this morning and we'll be back by noon.
I've been putting ice in the chickens water containers around 1pm each day. The water stays cool the rest of the day in the shade.


----------



## nannypattyrn

That's interesting, Dawg! Have fun and be safe. Lotsa sunscreen and water!! Hidar I think it's the heat and humidity combo that is so hard on everyone esp the the animals. Our mutts come inside in the afternoon and my chickens have a lot of shade and fresh water. The water that I clean out goes in the run and they set in the damp areas.


----------



## chickenqueen

The rain cooled it off a little but we didn't get as much rain as other areas around here.5" fell in a couple of places but I don't have any puddles in the yard,couldn't really tell it rained here.It will be in the mid 80's thru the weekend then back to the 90's.Guess I'll be hauling water out to the trees I planted that the hose won't reach.


----------



## dawg53

Well, the trip to the beach got cancelled. I've been putting up with a couple of teeth giving me pain and the car needed two new tires on the front including alignment. Took the car to the shop, then to the dentist and got rid of the two teeth $$$. Talk about an abrupt spending spree, sheesh!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Sorry, Dawg! I have done the same thing just a couple of months ago.


----------



## seminole wind

I hate stuff like that. I hate spending money on necessities. It is thunder and lightning today and rain. I like it.
One of my hens who prefers to roost on a chair outside her pen was MIA last night. I checked everywhere in the yard twice. First time I could not find a chicken that didn't get to the coop. Hubby says she was there this morning.

I am having family over tomorrow for barbque. I am manning the grill. I figure it's easier that cooking, LOL. I have 10 Brats, 4 hamburgers, and hotdogs. I may get some more Brats or hamburgers (?). 

I cleaned my entire bathroom yesterday. My bathroom is 10 x 10 at least. I'm proud of myself because I cleaned floor boards as well.


----------



## CFAdmin

We've been getting some rain down here in Texas. It's been nice but the kids have been stuck indoors.


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> Sorry, Dawg! I have done the same thing just a couple of months ago.


Sure seems it's always something grrrrr. Earlier I had to put an ice pack on my jaw to kill the pain, feels great now! 
I just scrambled several eggs for supper and scoffed them up, yummy!


----------



## seminole wind

Austin are you serious?

I spent the day cleaning. I invited my family over for barbque. I got a charcoal grill. Brats, hamburgers, and the works. I am feeling overwhelmed. This is why I don't do this. But I'll try to get thru being glued to the grill and let hubby do the rest. I'm making deviled eggs.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's been raining off and on for 2 days.They keep saying there's flooding but there aren't any puddles in my yard so I don't know if they know what they are talking about.Last night radar said it was pouring rain and thunder and lightening here but it wasn't.We got a steady light rain for a couple of hours but the yard is still dry.


----------



## seminole wind

From 5am on we had those loud crackly thunders. It was quite a concert. We got about 2 inches of rain. I hope it's not raining when I fire up the grill. I hard boiled the eggs at 2am. 

I was going to wash the base boards and sliding door rails and the window, but I may not. 

Has anyone ever heard about a "magic cloth"? It feels like a paper towel crossed with a chamois and you wet it, wring it out and wipe the windows clean. That's it. Really simple and works. No streaks.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Whew, I'm tired just reading your posts! Where did you find the magic cloth?


----------



## seminole wind

I do find them on Amazon for sure under the name Clean Green Cleaning cloth. Probably others. But that's one brand. My gf buys them by the hundreds and gives them to friends. I have never ever have actually volunteered to do windows. They are miraculously easy. I rinse the cloth and wring it really hard.Then I fold it in 6 surfaces. One to clean one to dry if needed. That's it. After using the thing, rinse it out an do more windows and mirrors. When finished I use dish liquid and water and wash it. And hang it to dry.

Car windows? Piece of cake. Happy to do them. Stainless steel appliances? Cake. But I've never had consistantly clean windows. I have 7 sliders.


----------



## dawg53

We finally got rain. It has rained the last 3 afternoons and temps have dropped significantly, down in the low 90's. It looks like we're going to be having a wet weather going into next week also. No complaints from me. Gonna try mowing the yard today.


----------



## 8hensalaying

Raining here too, Hubby finished the grow out pen, and we moved it outside. Going to get the new girls today will post a new thread when we get back this afternoon!


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm jealous! Doesn't much look like we're going to get rain for awhile. Typical dry August for Oklahoma.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea we've gotten some rain on and off. Some really nice thunder yesterday morning. It's supposed to rain more today. I haven't been to see my horse in almost 2 weeks because it's too hot to ride.


----------



## dawg53

Had a F-1 tornado up in Yulee today, all over the news. Over a hundred trees blown down, one semi truck blown over on A1A main road to I-95 and Fernandina Beach. So far no injuries or deaths, that's what counts.


----------



## seminole wind

Wow! Those things are nasty and give you very little warning.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Wow! Those things are nasty and give you very little warning.


They are rare around here thank goodness. If there is one, they're usually small ones, not like the monsters in the midwest. Waterspouts are more common and never come ashore.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We have several each year. I think this year is probably going to be pretty active.


----------



## dawg53

Patti, you've already had a few near where you live, right? Do you have a basement or shelter?


----------



## seminole wind

I was amazed to see how many tornadoes cross the US annually.


----------



## seminole wind

Looks like more rain today. I don't mind. It prevents me from feeling guilty about what I'm not getting done.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yes, Dawg, we have an in ground cellar just outside our back door. We have had a few in the Tulsa in the eastern part of the state and one in our area, but just north of us. They both did a lot of damage. We live about a mile in each direction from the storm alert sirens.


----------



## seminole wind

Looks like we're going to have days of rain. It started last night. Looks like an inch already and the forecast says we could get 6 inches or more.

My chickens are out of feed, so I'll be going in the rain. 

However, rain makes me feel like I have a free pass to do nothing. Maybe I'll clip the dog later. That's always fun.


----------



## dawg53

Our weatherguessers cant decide if we're going to get light showers or drenching rains like you're supposed to get Karen. So one of the weather clowns pulls a cop out and says we'll have a 50% chance of rain! Hahahaha!


----------



## seminole wind

Yeah we've had rain for a few days. Probably tomorrow too. Dawg, I guess you can see on the radar the big storm hanging over us.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Yeah we've had rain for a few days. Probably tomorrow too. Dawg, I guess you can see on the radar the big storm hanging over us.


I just looked at the radar and the actual center is near Valdosta and the rest of it trails all the way down just off Tampa. It's all going to have come ashore sometime and it generally moves from south southwest to the north northeast. It looks like we'll get it eventually. Glad I recently put another truck load of sand in the pens.


----------



## seminole wind

They think we might get up to 8 inches in some places
\


----------



## nannypattyrn

I wish we just had a couple of inches of it,Dawg!


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,we need some rain,too.How about sending it up when you guys get enough."They" say it's going to storm tomorrow night but they also said we would get rain last Thur.,Fri,and Sat.I'm still waiting for it but ain't holding my breath...


----------



## nannypattyrn

CQ, I hear you! The guessers seem to like to get our hopes up, then nothing!


----------



## seminole wind

Many times in Florida storms just pop up out of no where and disappear the same way. I'm all sand here and on a sortof hill. So my puddles are non-existent. If I get a puddle, it's gone in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oh, awesome. rain! !! We went from 99 hot degrees to 73 and rain in about 30 min. It feels sooo good!


----------



## zamora

The heat is just about unbearable but like I always say...be careful what you wish for. As of today, we are about to be inundated with copious amounts of the wet stuff. Cooler, yeah but they are talking about possible 10+ inches over two to three days.

Heaven help us.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yesss! We got about a half inch of much needed rain. Now, it's pretty steamy out. But, hopefully more rain by week's end. I have a long day ahead. I have one girl down to heat. I'm surprised that I don't have more.


----------



## seminole wind

nannypattyrn said:


> Yesss! We got about a half inch of much needed rain. Now, it's pretty steamy out. But, hopefully more rain by week's end. I have a long day ahead. I have one girl down to heat. I'm surprised that I don't have more.


ice water? A puddle? Fan on laying nest?


----------



## nannypattyrn

No electricity to the coop, puddles all around. I tried water with nutri drench, it was a no go, she fought me all the way .


----------



## seminole wind

Frozen canned corn in muffin pans?


----------



## seminole wind

Daughter and g.kids are driving from Texas. She calls from pensicola (.?sp) and says they want to drive straight thru. An hour later I get chest pain and have to take a pill. All better now. I got all the beds made up. How fun!


----------



## chickenqueen

Sem,I'll trade you.I'm picking up my drunk,homeless brother at the Greyhound bus station tomorrow morning at 6am.All he cares about is beer.It's really sad and hurts me to see him like that.He's malnourished,living on the streets of St. Petersburg,just got out of the hospital after being treated for double pneumonia and 2 kinds of flu.When he gets sick he gets it good.He doesn't have anywhere else to go and me and Dale live in a 3 bedroom house so I guess I'll be my brother's keeper.One good thing is my dog really loves him and gets excited when I tell him Bill's coming.Say a prayer for us!


----------



## seminole wind

Oh I will pray long and loud for you. I would lay down some rules.
My daughter and g.kids finally got here at 4 am, and we all ended up hanging out in my bedroom until about 6 am. I am tired, LOL


----------



## dawg53

We had some rain early this afternoon. Then the sun came out and a hour later it felt like a steaming hot sauna outside.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I bet it was,Dawg! We're finally supposed to get a break in our heat wave by Sat. It's supposed to get into the mid 80s and some good chances of rain for the next 10 days. I sure hope the guessers are right. My feathered girls will be pleased. We have lost one to heat and our roo is showing signs of heat stress. I'm keeping all their shaded areas damp or even wet with puddles.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

WHY!!! POOR poor chickens. :-(


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm sitting out on my deck just enjoying the cooler weather and listening and the thunder. It went from 102 degrees to a glorious 81. It is 730 pm here, so in 4 hours we've had a complete turn around. My feathered girls are cool now and just as happy as can be!


----------



## seminole wind

It's always nice when it cools off. I love listening to thunder.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Absolutely glorious morning out on my deck, cup of coffee and 72 cloudy degrees. Hope (guessers) of rain. I am going to plant fall garden today with some beans and beets. Maybe some soinach.


----------



## seminole wind

nannypattyrn said:


> Absolutely glorious morning out on my deck, cup of coffee and 72 cloudy degrees. Hope (guessers) of rain. I am going to plant fall garden today with some beans and beets. Maybe some soinach.


Maybe next year. But I'm envious of you. I had a massive green thumb in Ny, but here in Florida I do not. I have only had luck with indestructible plants. Too much sand and sun. It's like in Ny it was far different than what I have here, sand and sun. What I needed in NY in full sun I need down here in a shorter day of sun. And tons of mulch. And tons of water and fertilizer. But I will eventually try. But I do love sitting out with coffee and my e-cig.


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> Absolutely glorious morning out on my deck, cup of coffee and 72 cloudy degrees. Hope (guessers) of rain. I am going to plant fall garden today with some beans and beets. Maybe some soinach.


I dont have my heart into planting just yet, it's just too hot and I have to turn the soil too. I have some root pulling to do also. 
I hope you have a great fall crop!


----------



## zamora

We attached the tiller to the lawn tractor this weekend and started turning the soil in our garden. I will be SO happy when we are able to have raised beds only. This garden gets out of control so easily because I can't weed like I used to and it's too much for just one person to handle. My husband and I both know this but do we cut down on planting? Hardheaded, that's what we are.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx,Dawg! Z, we were the same way until we started the raised layered style of gardening.


----------



## seminole wind

nannypattyrn said:


> Thx,Dawg! Z, we were the same way until we started the raised layered style of gardening.


And what is that?


----------



## seminole wind

A few days ago we went to a mall that has the entrance to stores to the outside. Which is fine but everyone I've been to has been with a covered walkway. So you can still shop if it rains. Well surprise! this had no overhand. Over a hundred stores with no overhang. I have never come across that in Florida. Well, we went to a few shops and then got a down pour, thunder and lightning. On the weather radar website, it showed it was not going to end anytime soon. So daughter got the car and we all got in and left. 

How stupid can a shopping plaza planner not have an overhang to walk under?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Karen,if you do Pinterest or YouTube, plug in lasagna garden. I bet it would work for you in your area.


----------



## seminole wind

Weather is more of the same . Hot humid, chance of showers, or torrential thunder storms with killer lightning, flooding, and possibly hail and tornadoes.


----------



## nannypattyrn

This is the middle of August mind you and we are at 77 humid but very pleasant degrees! We have had a couple of much needed rain in the last week. Got most of my pears canned. I still have a few for the freezer.


----------



## nannypattyrn

nannypattyrn said:


> Karen,if you do Pinterest or YouTube, plug in lasagna garden. I bet it would work for you in your area.


Seminole, did you ever look the lasagna garden up? It's just a layered garden that starts with cardboard and newspapers layered with dried leaves,chicken fertilizer and dirt. It composts over winter...


----------



## dawg53

98 today and very humid. Send us some of your 77 degree temps Patti...PLEASE!


----------



## nannypattyrn

I sure would if I could!


----------



## seminole wind

Patty, I haven't taken a look yet, but I will. I think I'd like to grow a little something. Is there something to grow that the chickens will eat the green stems and leaves after the veggie is picked?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Lettuce and stuff like that. However, lettuce is a cold crop and wiil be an early crop or very late crop for your area. They love tomatoes, but won't eat the leaves or stems. I'm not sure what else.


----------



## seminole wind

I wonder about peas and beans since they grow so easy.
Lettuce sounds good. I will have to collect all my buckets and take them to the barn where my horse is. There's a nice manure pile there. 

Went to the barn last night about 7pm and rode my horse. Even 88 degrees, high humidity feels "cooler" it's really not. But evenings are so beautiful .


----------



## nannypattyrn

I bet the peas would be good. Not sure about the beans, I didn't let them in because I was afraid that they would tear them up.


----------



## seminole wind

I think I would make a separate garden for them to tear up, LOL. Good thing is I wouldn't have to weed it.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I think if I wanted to do a 2nd garden, I would put wheat grass, little field corn , fall squash and stuff like that. I bet they would love that!


----------



## seminole wind

Weather. I guess today was bad with no breeze. 2 Silkies brooding in a nest that's a rubber feed pan sitting inside a rubbermade storage container on it's side. Panting sooooo fast. I got a bowl of cool water and each one got a good foot soak in the water. They stopped panting. I always look out for those who get panting so fast they can't possibly drink water. They get dunked. But the silkies just get their legs and feet soaked.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's been cool here.Had to close all the windows and turn on the space heater for the birds.I even put on a thermal shirt and pj bottoms.I had Dale take out the a/c unit in the bedroom and just heard last night it's gonna get up into the 90's again.Oops!!!Looks like I'm going to be a little warm.Oh well,it won't last too long.I've been seeing the wooly worms.They seem to be a little more brown this year so it's going to be a mild winter.Last year,I didn't see them until late Sept/Oct and then they were all black and there wasn't alot of them.I expected a really rough winter but it wasn't too bad,I've seen much worse.Hope it is a mild winter but I got a new winter coat that covers me head to almost toe ,Serbia military winter parka w/ liner, a bunch of thermal underwear,everyday boots,insulated hunting boots,hats and gloves.All bought on clearance except hunting boots.Even in the 40's it's really cold sitting in a tree stand.


----------



## Nm156

More rain.It has just about rained every day.I think i moved to Seattle.


----------



## seminole wind

Summers are hot here, but we get a thunderstorm many afternoons. Makes things interesting. Yesterday 2 friends and I went riding at 6pm. It's always beautiful to ride late like that.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Beautiful 72 degrees here. I'm sitting on my deck with my morning coffee and listening to Charlie Brown crow...Possibility of rain later ..


----------



## seminole wind

I hope no one got affected by the tornados in Indiana and Ohio. Just awful watching what happened.


----------



## seminole wind

So it looks like we might have our first tropical depression on the way. 
I think the weather this week will be a hair cooler. 80's. It must be fall LOL


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's changing here as well. We are in full blown Indian summer. The weather guessers (as Dawg would say) have forecast rain for weeks now but we have had very little. Jim is covering our grow out pen with sheet metal, but we got a little shower that quit about the time we got in the house. Oh well, he needed a little rest.


----------



## seminole wind

DAWG! I see that this "tropical depression" has a good possibility of going over us both. Most importantly, charge everything, cell phones, laptops, dig out your car charger, make a lot of ice, candles and lighters, Buckets of water. I guess if I make low chlorine hot tub water with no other chemicals it's okay for the chickens? Flashlights, batteries. 

This is all free stuff that won't go to waste if not used. I guess I can make boiling water for coffee on a grill, LOL. Can't live without the coffee. 

I like Dennis the weather man with the suspenders on ABC (?)


----------



## dawg53

All our weatherguessers are in agreement on the storm heading our way. We're expecting gusts up to 65mph, sustained winds about 50-55mph. I have a generator and all that stuff for hurricanes. We're ready.
I just hope the storm stays abit south of us, tornadoes usually spin up on the south side of these things.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Ya'll just stay safe...!!


----------



## dawg53

Late yesterday I replaced the tarps on my coops. It was one of my special projects that needed to be done any way. I build my coops to withstand Cat 1 hurricanes, I'll let yall know how it goes.


----------



## seminole wind

Lucky me most of mine are in pens and I have one shed/coop that's tied down. I may just add charcoal to my list. I had a generator until we sold the motor home.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Lucky me most of mine are in pens and I have one shed/coop that's tied down. I may just add charcoal to my list. I had a generator until we sold the motor home.


Ready to get drenched Karen? I'm dropping all tarps around the coops this evening, only the second time I've had to do it.


----------



## chickenqueen

Good luck down in Florida!Hopefully they are wrong and it goes away.We are expecting a cool down today,finally.It's been an abnormally hot summer this year.The cool down comes just in time-squirrel and dove season open tomorrow.Ever notice how many people can't spell tomorrow even w/ spell check?Took me 15 yrs to teach hubby how to spell it and I bet he has forgotten...I saw it spelled "tomoroe" on tv last night.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> Good luck down in Florida!Hopefully they are wrong and it goes away.We are expecting a cool down today,finally.It's been an abnormally hot summer this year.The cool down comes just in time-squirrel and dove season open tomorrow.Ever notice how many people can't spell tomorrow even w/ spell check?Took me 15 yrs to teach hubby how to spell it and I bet he has forgotten...I saw it spelled "tomoroe" on tv last night.


I used to dove and squirrel hunt alot. I actually enjoyed it better than deer hunting. Hog hunting is real fun with hog dogs and/or guns. Put my guns up and salt water fish now.


----------



## dawg53

The storm track has moved further north from us and it puts us on the south side of the storm grrrr. Anyway, I'm keeping the tarps down to stop sideways rain.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Does that mean that you aren't going to get slammed?


----------



## robin416

It's liable to be more dicey for dawg if he gets that side of it. 

We're going to get hit but if it stays on the same current trajectory it won't be bad except for the high winds. I'll be doing the same as dawg, the tarps come down and get secured all the way around the pen. All of my house plants currently enjoying the heat and humidity of Summer need to be brought in. And whatever else I think of. I need to rearrange the trucks so they are not under any trees. Not an easy thing to do since we're all trees here. 

Hey, Karen, I forgot just where you are. Are you going to be seeing any of this or are you far enough South?


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> It's liable to be more dicey for dawg if he gets that side of it.
> 
> We're going to get hit but if it stays on the same current trajectory it won't be bad except for the high winds. I'll be doing the same as dawg, the tarps come down and get secured all the way around the pen. All of my house plants currently enjoying the heat and humidity of Summer need to be brought in. And whatever else I think of. I need to rearrange the trucks so they are not under any trees. Not an easy thing to do since we're all trees here.
> 
> Hey, Karen, I forgot just where you are. Are you going to be seeing any of this or are you far enough South?


You hit the nail on the head with the hammer. We're going to have more of a wind event, maybe tornadoes, definitely waterspouts over the very warm ocean. There will be wind driven rain, but flooding rains on the opposite side of the storm where you're at Robin. 
If you're on well water Robin, you might want to fill water containers now.


----------



## robin416

They're saying we'll only get a couple of inches of rain where we're at. We can safely handle a foot where we live. The wind is what has my attention at this point. And even though we're on small town water I'm going to top off my containers any way. Who knows how well podunk can handle something like this and have the water safe to drink. And you just confirmed my thinking mentioning the water issue. Now I won't feel so dumb filling up my emergency containers. 

We got both Rita and Katrina our first year in TN. We got the East side of Katrina, the rain was amazing. We didn't have the tornado threat with Katrina but did with Rita which hit us on it's west side. Not much rain with Rita. I might have those two mixed up, it might have been west for Katrina and east for Rita.


----------



## dawg53

We've dealt with the remnants of Floyd, Charlie, Francis, Jeanne and Faye. Francis and Jeanne were the worst and only a month apart. It was double work cleaning up the property, not to mention the power outages and we were on well water. One of the tops of a tall pine trees blew over into my neighbors yard, no damage, but I had to hire a tree company to remove it and all debris. Then had them take down the rest of the tree on my property. All that occured when I lived in SE Georgia.

My coops survived all those storms. Dont get me wrong, after going through Hugo in Charleston; I'd never go through another cat 3 or greater storm. We're going bye bye, chickens included!
If I had to evacuate, what items would I bring?
Important paperwork, chicken feed/dog food, water, chain saw, a tarp, gas, snacks, guns and plenty of toilet paper. The latter being most important (priorities lol.)


----------



## nannypattyrn

We've never had any thing like that, Dawg, but we do have tonadoes in the F 5 catagory close by. We don't use our cellar, but we do when the whistles blow! 
The TP is an extremely important necessary item!


----------



## robin416

Heck, Patsy, we got hit by hurricane Opal all the way up in the N. GA mountains. A lot of damage was done. Then as soon as I could I left home to head to MI to my sick mother. There was storm damage all the way up to southern OH. You must be positioned just right so those that come in in TX don't end up on your doorstep. 

Cat 3? Nope, no way would I hang out at home. Opal was enough to convince me that sticking around would be a dumb move. 

Maybe we should keep TP in our vehicles so it never gets forgotten?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Robin, we had one tornado that ripped the roof off my kids school in the '90s and tore the Michlein plant up. I watched out of the door of a friends house. I have slept through one that almost took the roof off our trailer! Usually, though they stay north of us.


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> Robin, we had one tornado that ripped the roof off my kids school in the '90s and tore the Michlein plant up. I watched out of the door of a friends house. I have slept through one that almost took the roof off our trailer! Usually, though they stay north of us.


I feel for you Patti. At least with tropical storms and hurricanes there is plenty of time to prepare or evacuate. Tornadoes on the other hand can drop down with little or no warning. We're fortunate that we dont get them often.


----------



## robin416

dawg, that was one of the main reasons we left where we were living in TN. The non stop tornado watches and warnings got old.


----------



## nannypattyrn

They pretty much do drop, but there are signs if one is aware. We don't do the weather radio because it picks up even the smallest cloud as well as every thing within a 100 mile radius. It alarms incessantly! We just watch the skies and the TV.


----------



## chickenqueen

How's everybody down in FLA?Hope everybody is safe and dry...


----------



## seminole wind

I live 8 miles from the west coast right north of Tampa where it looks like someone took a bite out of the coast. It's just starting now by me. The center is further north, but the storm is big and the swirling is all along the western coast. It's raining and thundering. I have a hair appointment and I guess I'll be going. They closed the Skyway Bridge that goes from St.Pete south across the water back to land. It's pretty long. I'm keeping everything charged. The chickens are mostly dry and have food. 

We are just starting to get the heaviest part, so I think I'll cancel my hair appt. I worry about roads flooding. No big deal to cancel I guess.


----------



## robin416

Really? After what we've watched on TV about flooded roads and you were thinking about keeping your appointment?

It's looking more and more like we really won't see much. I probably don't have to drop tarps and seal up the chicken pen.


----------



## dawg53

Karen. I've been across the Skyway Bridge a few times, only $1 to go across. I've always liked bridges and the Skyway Bridge is one of the most beautiful I've been on. You can also see a good distance and the view of St Pete and Tampa is stunning especially on a clear day.


----------



## robin416

Speaking of the potential for losing power during big storms. Someone, on here I think, mentioned that they knew trouble was coming and chances power would be out for a while. Since her freezer wasn't full, she found every container that had a lid, filled up the empty spaces in the freezer with them. They did lose power but didn't lose any food in the freezer.

Don't ask me how many days it was because I totally don't remember.


----------



## dawg53

We had a heavy rain band roll through at 3:10 this morning and it was howling, woke me up out of my sleep. Another one 45 minutes later. It's almost 5:30 and we're going through another rain band but it's with less intensity thankfully. I'll be going outside at first light to check the coops and look for damage. So far from what I can see, everything looks okay.

This brings back memories of Hugo. Each rain band that passed through gradually got stronger and stronger with increasing intensity. The roaring wind got incredibly louder and louder and it seemed it would never end. Then all of a sudden we were in the calm eye of the storm. Our ears "popped" due to the low pressure. Then it was about 20 minutes later that it started all over again, except the howling wind and rain came from the opposite direction with immediate impact from the eye wall. 
Then you wonder if it'll ever end. With Hugo, it took about 14 hours to move out, a big storm and slow mover.


----------



## nannypattyrn

So glad you and your family are safe. Hopefully the outbuildings and critters are as well!


----------



## dawg53

Thanks Patti. Everyone is fine and no property damage. No damage or flooding in the coops, we still have power. Wrap around rain bands will effect us all day. It's very windy outside, chickens are cautiously meandering about in the pens lol.
Alot of power outages in other parts of the city, downed trees.


----------



## dawg53

BTW, I have a new pet!


----------



## Maryellen

Please everyone be safe with the storm


----------



## nannypattyrn

Dawg, that's an absolute hoot!!!


----------



## robin416

That is good news. We got about ten drops of rain.

Now we need Karen to pop in since she was right there.

The hubs brother lives right where they got so much damage. The crazy fool is driving up here to visit with him since the last time he saw him he was on a ventilator.


----------



## seminole wind

We got a few nasty bands between 1-4 oclock. Downpours, gusts, thunder lightning. Nothing wrong outside this morning. Maybe near the coast was different, and Tampa/St. Pete are low and like surrounded with water. I kept thinking while I was watching those newscasters "wonder where they are at where things are that bad?" I imagine the panhandle/armpit got hit worse. It's still raining on and off.


----------



## robin416

That is good news. We got about ten drops of rain.

Now we need Karen to pop in since she was right there.

The hubs brother lives right where they got so much damage. The crazy fool is driving up here to visit with him since the last time he saw him he was on a ventilator.


----------



## dawg53

Sun is shining now and warming up, however it's still very windy. I let the chickens out to graze on grass while I changed out their waterers. Glad things are getting back to normal, time for a nap, zzzzzzz lol.


----------



## seminole wind

You bet, time for a nap. Yesterday I was reading a book laying on my stomach and my face fell asleep in the book. When I woke up hubby said we had a tornado warning so he put the dog in the crate and stood by a wall. So much for me!

Still downpours, thunder lightning.


----------



## seminole wind

I go out last night to lock up and 3/6 feed bowls have wet feed in them. All 3 were in pens under tarps.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I go out last night to lock up and 3/6 feed bowls have wet feed in them. All 3 were in pens under tarps.


I have two pens. Chicken wire covers the tops of the pens. Plywood on top of the chicken wire above the coops and part of the pens.
Tarps on top of the plywood and part of the pens. The tarps keep the plywood dry, free from wet rot. However when we get sideways rain, I raise the feeders to the plywood ceiling, set on hooks to keep the feed high and dry. Works great. Hanging feeders have that advantage. 
The tarps only last about a year and have to be replaced. I replaced both tarps just before the hurricane, glad I did otherwise the old tarps wouldve been ripped to shreds ending up in the neighbors yard.


----------



## seminole wind

That sounds like a good idea. I didn't realize what a beating those tarps take. I think there's so many holes it's impossible to stay dry

So today I could have had a lot to do. But didn't get anything done. I had my truck washed yesterday just so I could wax the front -it's love-bug season. They are so gross.


----------



## dawg53

Yeah, the love-bugs are here too and up in SE Georgia. A sign cooler temps might be coming soon (hopefully.) More importantly I have to wash off the front of the car and truck to get rid of the love-bugs.
Got yard work to do today, not looking forward to it in this heat and humidity but it's gotta be done. 
My wife and I have been discussing about moving into a condo up in the mountains in Tennessee. We're getting tired of the heat and humidity, and the yard work is wearing me out. We aint getting any younger and my body is feeling it.


----------



## Nm156

51 this morning.


----------



## robin416

dawg, I bought white tarps three years ago. I doubt that a white on the roof with constant sun beating on it would have lasted that long but so far the sides where the sun does hit are in excellent shape.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> Yeah, the love-bugs are here too and up in SE Georgia. A sign cooler temps might be coming soon (hopefully.) More importantly I have to wash off the front of the car and truck to get rid of the love-bugs.
> Got yard work to do today, not looking forward to it in this heat and humidity but it's gotta be done.
> My wife and I have been discussing about moving into a condo up in the mountains in Tennessee. We're getting tired of the heat and humidity, and the yard work is wearing me out. We aint getting any younger and my body is feeling it.


It's always nice to be free to move around. I look at realtor.com frequently for the Lexington Kentucky area houses for an older farmish house. Some of those 1940's-ish houses are nice. The ones that they didn't do a major remodel on with the old baseboards and window trim still there. I think some don't even have whole house heat, just wood stoves.

My daughter says the weather there is like Long Island. So I'd have to think on that.


----------



## robin416

OK, who's fault is what happened to me today? I ran the truck through the carwash today because it was so nasty looking. On the way home I hit a whole flock of those danged bugs. I had to wash the front end when I got home.

dawg, are you thinking of the Bristol area or down closer to Knoxville?


----------



## robin416

Karen, would you mind sending me that bird in your avatar?


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> OK, who's fault is what happened to me today? I ran the truck through the carwash today because it was so nasty looking. On the way home I hit a whole flock of those danged bugs. I had to wash the front end when I got home.
> 
> dawg, are you thinking of the Bristol area or down closer to Knoxville?


We were looking at northeast Tennessee area. However I read that the Tennessee housing bubble is about to burst. I believe it because homes are expensive there.


----------



## dawg53

Anyone seeing cooler temps down south? Summer doesnt want to go away. We're supposed to get some welcome rain the next few days, then zipping back up in the mid 90's UGH.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We're just now starting to get only in the 80s here and,hopefully some rain ovee the next few days. Upper 60s at night.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's cooling off here.Morning temps in the low 50's.Later I'm going to go sit in the tree stand and get me some squirrels.When filling the deer feeders I noticed fresh deer tracks-the salt block is gone and they are digging to get the salt in the ground-and one set of tracks is bigger than my hand.We don't have moose so it has to be a trophy buck,would love to get a look at him and his antlers.I may even break down and get a trail cam.I don't hunt bucks,only does-they are juicier and more tender=but still want to see him.


----------



## dawg53

CQ. We wait until just after the first frost to hunt squirrels. They carry what we call "wolves," never heard another name for them. It's a parasite that buries into their skin. It looks like a raised volcano on the skin with a hole in the top...just like a volcano. The first frost apparently kills them and then the skin is clear.


----------



## seminole wind

For 2 days it's been raining here and there and thundering here and there. So I have not done much.


----------



## dawg53

We were gonna go swimming at the beach this morning, but we didnt go. It was too choppy with rip currents thanks to Julia.


----------



## robin416

Well, I wish you folks in FL would send some of that rain up here to me. Everything is crisp, we haven't had a good rain in quite a while. Although I do like the lower humidity.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We are having a long weekend in Branson. It's been pouring here.


----------



## seminole wind

Robin, quick! Patty has rain! Go get some!


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> Robin, quick! Patty has rain! Go get some!


That's not funny and I'm going to tell!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Lol!......


----------



## squirrelhunter

It's raining here today,but we need it,my pond's still over a foot low.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> That's not funny and I'm going to tell!!!


Please fill out this form and submit to your boss. 


http://imgur.com/9l2gdWA


----------



## robin416

Done. Now who is my boss? I always considered myself the boss of me.


----------



## chickenqueen

The rabbits have woolves until the 1st frost but usually the squirrels are good to go now.Also,been trapping muskrats (and the occasional catfish) at my pond.They are really tearing it up.Been seeing squirrel running in my yard,something I've never seen in the 16yrs I've lived here.Plus,2 does and their offspring in my garden.Hope they stick around.Feeders are full and there is a brand new salt block.It's been too hot or raining but hopefully today is the last rainy day and it's cooler and going to stay that way.Fall officially starts Thursday and for the 1st time in my life,I'm glad.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> The rabbits have woolves until the 1st frost but usually the squirrels are good to go now.Also,been trapping muskrats (and the occasional catfish) at my pond.They are really tearing it up.Been seeing squirrel running in my yard,something I've never seen in the 16yrs I've lived here.Plus,2 does and their offspring in my garden.Hope they stick around.Feeders are full and there is a brand new salt block.It's been too hot or raining but hopefully today is the last rainy day and it's cooler and going to stay that way.Fall officially starts Thursday and for the 1st time in my life,I'm glad.


Trapping muskrats, now that's something I havnt heard of in years. We used to do it when we were kids. Alot of times they would gnaw a leg off to escape.
We used to go bass fishing in Back Bay in Virginia Beach. We'd see plenty of big nutria, looked like giant muskrats. We never messed with them.
Still hot summer here.


----------



## seminole wind

squirrelhunter said:


> It's raining here today,but we need it,my pond's still over a foot low.


That's a mean looking squirrel in your avatar!


----------



## chickenqueen

I bought tube traps b/c you can catch and kill several at once,they usually drown before I check the traps.I was going to skin them and wait for trapping season to sell them but muskrat fur isn't worth more than a couple of bucks and that ain't worth my time and effort.Plus,the vultures gotta eat,too.This year I learned they eat cattails,so next year and beyond,there will be no more cattails.Already got the spray and come April,the war begins...My brother couldn't understand why I hated them until he saw the damage to the pond they did in less than a year.Then he said he was going to eat one.Then he saw one.He no longer wants to eat one.


----------



## seminole wind

I'd love to try fly fishing, but I would throw them back. Maybe. 
One of the best fish I've had is ocean trout. My BIL made some one night.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We came back from Branson to find that we had 1 2/3 inches of much needed rain. My pole beans had been severed off the fence trellis and my tomatoes not doing well (I think I overfertilized). So much for my fall garden. . One more week in the 90s before our true fall sets in.


----------



## squirrelhunter

seminolewind said:


> That's a mean looking squirrel in your avatar!


Yeah,he didn't like having his picture taken......or *caught* for that matter.


----------



## dawg53

Pouring rain right now. We sure need it.


----------



## seminole wind

My personal bug spray worked well. As did my horse's.


----------



## dawg53

Well here we go again. It looks like hurricane Matthew will skirt the east coast of Florida and head north towards South Carolina or North Carolina. This is one storm to take seriously. If the track holds true; we'll get rain squalls, forecast 40mph winds with gusts up to 55mph. Severe beach erosion and flooding at the beaches are the main concern.
If the track moves west, we might evacuate. 
All our weatherguessers are saying it'll skirt the coast, I hope for that they're right.


----------



## robin416

That track changed a lot from last night. I don't blame you for keeping a close eye on it. From what I saw this evening they're saying it's a high out in the ocean pushing it closer to shore and that the front they were counting on keeping it away won't get here fast enough.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Just stay safe, Dawg!!


----------



## birdybirdlover

Stay safe guys! And I know your worries, Im on the coast too, everyone is on end with the news


----------



## robin416

Are you thinking of bailing?


----------



## robin416

dawg!!! What's the latest on your situation?


----------



## dawg53

The hurricane track as of now has gotten a little closer to us but not forecasting a landfall. They are expecting 73mph winds at the beaches with flooding rains up to 7-8 inches total expected around the area. City officials will be discussing evacuations in the morning. They are currently issuing sandbags around the city. 
We live on the southwest side of Jax, looks like our winds will be around 55-60mph. We're not evacuating. There WILL be power outages as there are huge trees all around the city including our neighborhood. I just got through firing up the generator and testing it out. It works perfectly. (Pics below.)
The fridge, freezer, a small fan and small lamp will running off the generator. Scrap the fan and lamp for the coffee pot in the mornings LOL! All vehicles are gassed up, gas cans full. We have plenty of charcoal and lighter fluid to cook food on the grill.
Winds will be blowing in from the northeast and I've dropped most of the tarps down around the coops and double secured them. 
Our neighbors next door have a giant oak tree in their back yard. I'm concerned that some huge branches will break and crash down on our vinyl fence and canopy over the outside patio. I'm not worried about the canopy, it's an el cheapo...but the vinyl fence is a difference story. There's no trees in our yard heheheh.


----------



## robin416

Just stay safe. I read this back to the hubs, him having grown up in Tampa is in full agreement about sacrificing other electrical components for the morning coffee.


----------



## seminole wind

You certainly have that right Robin. Coffee -a reason for getting up in the morning.

Dawg, who evacuates from Jacksonville? Do you live near the beach? 

I plan to take my Mom to Lake Louisa state park on Thursday. It's between me and Orlando in Clermont. I want to check out some of the parks around here to help me decide if I should try camping. I hope this hurricane won't ruin my plans., LOL We may not get the hurricane but we could get some outer bands.


----------



## dawg53

The hurricane track has moved closer, now the guessers are saying 100mph winds at Jax Beach. We live 20 air miles from the beaches. It takes 45 minutes to get to the beaches no matter which direction you drive towards them whether it's Jax beach, Mayport, Fernandina beach, Vilano beach or Georgia lol. It's due to all the traffic and stoplights.
I gotta go out and get some dry dog food later, I'll need some snacks to munch on during the storm. My dog growls at me when I eat his food...man's best friend? Pffft.


----------



## robin416

They only say that to convince us we need to have at least one in our lives.


----------



## Maryellen

Please be safe everyone


----------



## chickenqueen

Hope everybody stays warm and dry the next few days.I'll be praying for you all in FLA and the east coast.I also hope the weather people are wrong,again,because up here they say it might hit FLA twice.Good luck and God bless!!!


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> Hope everybody stays warm and dry the next few days.I'll be praying for you all in FLA and the east coast.I also hope the weather people are wrong,again,because up here they say it might hit FLA twice.Good luck and God bless!!!


Thanks CQ! Prayers are always welcome!
You're right. I just finished getting last minute preps done and turned on the news. I was surprised to see that after the hurricane skirts us, it might do a loop out in the Atlantic and come ashore in central Florida somewhere. Of course we'll be on the northeast side of the storm which is the worst side! Can you believe that? NUTS!

Last night a rotten oak limb fell on the canopy out on the patio. This wasnt related to the hurricane, just from the soaking northeaster rains and winds we've been having the past 24 hours. The canopy frame was bent in one section. I used my drill and a couple screws to repair it.
Here's a pic of the canopy frame and the white vinyl fence which is 6' in height. You can also see the huge oak tree in the neighbors yard where I suspect limbs might fall on the fence crushing it. 
The coops and pens are safe on the other side of the yard, no trees to worry about over there.


----------



## robin416

Hmm, seems we have a palm reader in our midst. Talk about calling it being a strong possibility then have it happen in less than 24 hours.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Hmm, seems we have a palm reader in our midst. Talk about calling it being a strong possibility then have it happen in less than 24 hours.


Naw, no palm reader lol.....just need to keep my trap shut, jinx myself lol.


----------



## seminole wind

I normally lay things flat on the ground or tie them to unmovable stuff. I don't want things flying thru the yard. We get hit so seldom with hurricanes that it's mostly not worth it to get a generator. I would have to get propane (to boil water), charcoal for my grill, save water or get bottled, charge everything up (important), and I could boil water for coffee, but I do have a thing called a French press which makes good coffee without electric. We have a hot tub for water. I have batteries, and lots of candles and cigarette lighters from a previous life. 

I think our chances would be better to lose electric than to get hit with high wind. 

When I moved down here in August 2004, we got a hurricane and didn't have electric for a few days. I got along fine and used a flashlight to read with. I crammed everything into the freezer and didn't lose anything. 

I feel bad for all those new car sales places having to drive them all inland to be safer from damage. That's a lot of cars.


----------



## dawg53

Hurricane Matthew is going ashore at Cocoa/Daytona Beach then the eyewall skimming Jax beaches. Navy ships got underway from Mayport yesterday afternoon. It will be a cat 3 at Jax beaches tomorrow afternoon.
Not much traffic on the interstates for those who wish to evacuate now, that's because most folks already left the beaches yesterday under mandatory evacuation orders and traffic was a nightmare. 
Bridges will shut down when sustained winds reach 40-45mph. Tornadoes are a concern too.
I've done all that I could do to prepare our house and property. I just filled the feeders and waterers for the chickens, brought in all the hanging plants.
Sharon has prepared 4 days of meals and is in the fridge. We like eating leftovers lol!
We'll probably lose power tomorrow evening. I'll update everyone when we get power, maybe with pics of damage. No pics means no damage! 

Tomorrow is the big day. I'll stay online as long as I can.
(The white spots in the pics are from rain drops)


----------



## robin416

Just to show my priorities are straight, I have no doubt you and Sharon will come through OK. It's the chickens that would have me all wired up.

I did the same thing with my horse and his companion when Opal hit us in the mountains. I actually let him decide where he wanted to be during it. It was probably the smart thing for me to do because other than being wet he was fine.


----------



## dawg53

If we get high tropical storm winds or hurricane force winds, I suspect the tarps might possibly go bye bye. I'm not worried about it. I've got them all dropped for sideways rains. I'm confident the coops, pens and chickens will be okay. I've been through a few of these storms before, with chickens. One of my BR's is in hard molt, feathers everywhere in the pen...maybe the wind will carry them away lol. Nah, they'll get hung up in the hardware cloth grrrr.


----------



## robin416

I just hope that you keep power so that you can check in a let us know all is well.

This situation you're in has convinced me that having my phone and hot spot will keep be connected even if the power goes out and allow me to communicate with those that know the situation.


----------



## dawg53

You're right Robin, it's all over the local news to keep cell phones etc charged up.
They're also saying it's possible we'll be without power for days, even weeks! I hope not!
Mandatory evacuation for all of Camden county Georgia (where I used to live,) also Glynn county Georgia (Brunswick, St Simons Island and Jekyll Island.) Glad I'm not on the roads up there!
They're closing all the bridges here in Jax tonight.
We stocked up on plenty of potable and non potable water earlier, filled both bath tubs also.
http://www.news4jax.com/live/live-from-wjxt


----------



## robin416

All I can say is that I've been thinking about you all off and on all day. As they keep updating this thing the concern increases on the fact you're staying put.

Have many in your neighborhood left?


----------



## seminole wind

I think we are going to get rain and some wind but nothing drastic. But Dawg, it looks like you need to get out your candles . Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## dawg53

No one here in our neighborhood has evacuated as far as I know. Most everyone around us stays to themselves. The young couple across the street have 4 young kids and a bunch of tall pine trees in their yard. He's a disabled Marine vet (heart problem) and his wife is disabled from a car accident. I told him that I'd help him any way I could, particularly with yard cleanup. I usually give them a dozen eggs every now and then and they are very appreciative. However, he's a Florida Gator and I pick on him every chance I get lol. Karen, we have candles but will use them as a last resort, we dont want to heat the house especially if we lose power AND air conditioning lol.
I didnt sleep worth a hoot last night and got up at 3am and it's raining. We are getting the first rain bands, they'll gradually increase with intensity as the day goes by. 
Just watched the news and very good news! The eye of the hurricane wobbled further off shore avoiding the coastline down south. Almost half the storm is over land and has weakened quite abit, winds down from 140mph to 120mph. That is really GOOD news! I pray the storm loses more strength.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Prayer does work, Dawg! Our churches here have been praying for protection over your area and I'm sure that many others around our country have been praying as well! Glad you are safe !


----------



## dawg53

The hurricane eye wall is 90 miles from us, just off Daytona. The storm has slowed a little. We are currently getting flooding rains, it goes sideways in higher gusts. I am SO glad I dropped all the tarps around the chicken pens. The sand in the pens is doing great and it's high and dry under the coops, that's where the chickens are hanging out. I know it's going to get worse, but so far so good. The coop roof gutter and 4" drain hose is perfectly doing its job. Love it.
There were tornado touchdowns north of Jax, Nassau county Fl and Camden County, Ga.
Still have power.


----------



## robin416

When I saw your post I told the hubs you must still have power. We are going to have to drag you in to this century and at least talk you into a cell phone. That way, even if the power goes out you can still reach out and touch people.


----------



## seminole wind

Hope everyone is fine, Dawg. Glad it's over, or almost.
Seems it was actually 2 hurricanes, Matthew and Nicole.


----------



## dawg53

We had power go out at 4:30pm and it came back on at 5:05pm. We're grateful for Jacksonville Electric Authority (JEA) getting repairs competed in a timely manner. We're in the middle of the storm right now and it'll be slacking off in a few hours thankfully. 
The rain is coming down in sheets, side ways. Our back yard is flooded but when there's a short break in the hard rains, the soil sucks it up quite well. The chicken pens and coops are holding up against the 65mph howling sustained winds and my chickens are still hunkering down except for one hen that laid an egg in the nest box earlier lol. Sometimes we get a higher wind gust and it can be scary.
There's been bad flooding at all the beaches due to storm surge and high winds pushing the water inland. We saw the water surge right over sand dunes on the local news. There's gotta be severe beach erosion.
There are trees down throughout the city and outlying areas, a lot of property damage to homes and vehicles, but the worst thing is the flooding.
Unfortunately the last one third of Jacksonville Beach fishing pier disappeared under the swells of the Atlantic Ocean. I used to fish there quite abit. The pier was built in 2004 and was a concrete pier with concrete pilings. It replaced the old wooden fishing pier after hurricane Floyd wiped it out in 1999....ironic.
So far there hasnt been any reports of injuries or death's from the storm as far as I know, that's what counts most.


----------



## robin416

Add in that Jax seems to have flooding issues at the best of time you can only imagine how bad it is now. They show all of this flooding but don't identify where it is.

I for one am just glad to hear that things are doing much better than I expected for you and yours.


----------



## seminole wind

I guess you survived the worst of it. Hope things get back to normal soon.


----------



## dawg53

Well, we got everything cleaned up around the yard and house and put things back where they belong. There was a small branch which fell out of the big oak tree next door that played havoc with one of my Elephant Ear plants, it'll survive. There were a few other nitnoid things I had to do, but the saddest was that I found Rusty the rooster laying on his side as well as my new rooster "Red." Turns out they were just trying to dust bathe lol. So I uprighted them and they went on their way.

I might add that as the storm passed Jax, we got the wrap around winds which were stronger than the winds from the front side. I saw pine trees practically doubled over and yet did not snap. I saw oak trees and branches swaying around so fast that I thought for sure they would uproot or break, it didnt happen. People in other parts of the city wernt so fortunate, some lost everything including their house.
The street behind our house doesnt have electricity. The neighbor that lives behind us told me that the transformer blew yesterday evening right in front of his house. I heard it explode but didnt know it was in front of his house. 
My coops and pens are still standing without damage, and my chickens are back to being chickens again. I rolled up all the tarps on the pens ready for next time.

Thanks everyone for hanging in there with me. I hope no has to go through a hurricane, although I know a few members here have and it's not fun. I've been through a few (Hugo being the worse,) not to mention a lot of tropical storms. If anyone ever needs tips on how to prepare for one, with or without chickens, feel free to PM me with questions. 

I have to drive up to Georgia tomorrow and check my moms house for damage. I already know what her backyard is gonna look like, she's got a lot of trees and it was a mess after Hermine. You know who cleaned it up, yup me. I was one tired dawg after that fiasco.
You folks on up in Georgia, South Carolina and North Carolina; I wish you the best and be safe.
I'm tired and wore out but I'm going to church in a couple of hours. I'll sleep good tonight. 
Here's a few pics; the 2nd is Rusty and the 3rd pic is Red.


----------



## robin416

Do you mean mud baths? I'm so glad to read that those two boys came through as well as the girls they're guarding did.

Be careful on your drive please. We had a lot of traffic here because so many came this way to shelter. You could very well hit the same thing going to GA. 

Hubs asked where your Mom's house is. 

I hope we never have to through one here. Getting hit by Katrina, Rita and Opal as strong tropical storms is attention getting enough. To actually go through a hurricane? And we have giant Oaks all around the house.


----------



## robin416

Just heard that they are warning people to stay out of parts of GA due to the danger. Multiple roads are impassable due to downed trees. They said no gas is available since there is no power.

Probably a good idea to check things out before hitting the road.

I know when Opal hit us in the mountains and I had to delay leaving for MI by a day afterwards due to impassable roads all the way to TN.


----------



## dawg53

My mom lives in Kingsland, Georgia, right across the Ga/Fl border off I-95. I used to live outside Kingsland close to the St Mary's river. That's the same river that flooded downtown St Mary's during the hurricane.
My mom is 91 with alzheimer's and was/is staying at a nursing home in Kingsland, but they evacuated the residents to Statesboro day before yesterday.
It's only a 45 minute drive and there are different back roads I could take if necessary, but I prefer I-95, straight shot. I have plenty of gas.


----------



## robin416

OK, I'll quit fussing. 

Heard from the SIL today. They just returned to New Smyrna. They found the house with no damage but a tree down in the front blocking their being able to go in the front door. 

I'm sure you've seen the pics of A1A or the video! It's really messed up. It's going to take way more than debris collection to put that road back in to service.


----------



## chickenqueen

Good to hear you all survived w/ minimal damage.I watched from Ohio and it looked really bad.Glad it's over.


----------



## seminole wind

Nothing really here. I guess the worst part in most of Florida is flooding and the wind taking trees down because of the wet ground. Our water disappears real fast thru sand so it's not a problem here.


----------



## dawg53

When I got to my moms house yesterday at 7:30am, the front yard was a total mess. The back yard was a total disaster. Luckily no trees or branches fell on her house or fence. It took me all morning to get her front yard squared away and looking good. 
I then helped her next door neighbor move some sawed up tree logs from her front yard to her back yard. Her husband has cancer and she couldnt lift the big logs, got it done in no time.
I'm going back up there today to tackle her back yard, bringing chainsaw and other equipment. This will be an all dayer, leaving here at about 5am. I'm bringing lunch with me ("very" hot wings and a couple boiled eggs mmmmm!)


----------



## robin416

That is so nice of you, driving the distance even if you don't think it's that far to help out the neighbors. 

I take it you found the roads open and clear to your Mom's. And most importantly safe.


----------



## Nm156

.......................................................


----------



## dawg53

Nm156 said:


> .......................................................


You can send those temps our way Nm!


----------



## seminole wind

OMG! Frost?
Dawg you're a nice person for helping out those people.

Finally down here we are getting cooler and drier. Yea!


----------



## dawg53

Karen, it's been nice and cool here the last 2 mornings. It warms up quickly to have to run the a/c. Our yard needs mowing. I'd like a cold snap to stop the greenery from growing. It would be a nice break, tired of doing yard work.
I finished my moms yard yesterday. There's a pile of debris in front of her house piled almost as high and as long as my truck. I cleaned off the roof of her house also. Needless to say, I slept like a rock last night. 
Meanwhile two of my BR's are in molt and only getting one egg from the 3rd BR, glad I have the Black Stars for back up.


----------



## seminole wind

We are finally moving in to our 8 months of divine weather. It will be nice to open the windows. That's one thing I hate in Florida is keeping the windows closed. I had my window open in the bedroom last night. I had to promise hubby that if he moved to Florida, he would have control of the thermostat. So I get angry about being cold all the time. Imagine wearing a sweater inside . So then we have the thermostat wars. I turn it up when he's not looking, and he turns it down.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sounds like my house,Sem.I open the windows in 50 degree weather and Dale gets cold.I'm having hot flashes and he don't get it.He turned up the water bed and closed all of the windows.Normally,I'm cold-natured,too, and was made fun of at work for wearing a sweater in July,but nursing homes are cold at night and I don't do a/c very well,can't stand it unless it's 95 or hotter.Our windows are probably closed until May.We already have the furnace on and space heater for the birds.


----------



## seminole wind

Space heater for the birds? You mean chickens getting auxiliary heat now?


----------



## nannypattyrn

My birds are still going around with their wings out for cooling!!


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> Space heater for the birds? You mean chickens getting auxiliary heat now?


It's for the exotic birds in the house.It needs to stay in the 70's for them and their room is all windows on 2 sides and there's only 1 small vent back there.We'll cover the windows eventually,but we can still have some warm days and I like to open the windows when I can.The flock won't get heat lamps until it stays below freezing during the day.Everybody is molting right now.Sometimes it looks like something very bad has happened,there are so many piles of feathers,but everyone is present and accounted for.


----------



## robin416

Wait, what? Exotics? Yes, I know we're a poultry forum but it's always fun to see other types of feathered creatures.


----------



## chickenqueen

I have 5 very spoiled birds.I have a 12yo parakeet,a Quaker parakeet,2 Blue Crown Conures and an African Gray.Maybe I'll take some pics and post them over the weekend.All of them fly except the Gray,she tears her feathers up but she says"Come here" when she wants transportation somewhere,usually to Dale,her person of choice, but she likes for me to take her.If we eat/drink something,we have to share w/ them or they get loud.They even get dinner plates every night.Norton,a 19yo conure watches the yard and lets me know if something is out there.He saved the chickens a couple of times and if he squawks,the flock stops and looks,the dog looks and I grab the shotgun,tho sometimes it's because a vulture is circling(I feed them in the back)


----------



## robin416

I'm looking forward to see them if you find the time to put some pics of them. 

I had no idea parakeets were so long lived. And hearing about the different personalities is always fun.


----------



## Maryellen

Ooh please put pics of your exotics up. I have 2 parakeets and 3 cockatiels. They can live 20 years.


----------



## dawg53

Chilly with some frost this morning, bye bye mosquitos. Also started the 3 day worming schedule. My birds didnt like being yanked off the roost so early before sunrise this morning lol. Reveille reveille!


----------



## seminole wind

Wow frost! It's getting in the 30's here but just at night. Dawg , what are you using for the 3 day treatment?


----------



## Maryellen

38 here for the high. 28 tonight. Brrrrrr


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Wow frost! It's getting in the 30's here but just at night. Dawg , what are you using for the 3 day treatment?


Nemex 2 and safeguard liquid goat wormer.


----------



## Maryellen

I use the safeguard too


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks. What is Nemex 2?


----------



## robin416

How dry is it here? I had to do battle with the yellow jackets trying to get a drink out of the chicken waterers when I was doing some housekeeping in the pen.

How bad are our weather forecasters? I was right and they were wrong and all I needed to do was look at the radar on my phone to know we were not going to get the one inch they were calling for. Glad I watered the new plants out there or more than likely they'd be dead.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Thanks. What is Nemex 2?


Liquid pyrantel pamoate. I give it to birds in molt, 2.5cc's orally.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> How dry is it here? I had to do battle with the yellow jackets trying to get a drink out of the chicken waterers when I was doing some housekeeping in the pen.
> 
> How bad are our weather forecasters? I was right and they were wrong and all I needed to do was look at the radar on my phone to know we were not going to get the one inch they were calling for. Glad I watered the new plants out there or more than likely they'd be dead.


We are bone dry here and I've had to water our plants as well. We havnt had rain since hurricane Matthew. 
The recent cold snap pretty much took care of all the bugs and lizards. Mid 80's today and tomorrow. We had the a/c running today, probably tomorrow also.
We have one weatherguesser forecasting rain Thursday. Yet another guesser says the rain will fizzle out as the front approaches.


----------



## robin416

We haven't had any rain since about the first of September. Nothing, not a drop. I have no complaints about the humidity being down but everything else is beyond parched. Our house is in the middle of trees. A really uncomfortable time to be in the middle of trees. Been there, done that when we lived in the N. Ga mountains and had a fire bug setting the forests on fire.


----------



## robin416

I just looked it up, we had a half inch spread out through the month of September, nothing in October and so far for November we have nothing.


----------



## seminole wind

I had to water my plants yesterday. Today was nice and I had a good ride with my horse.


----------



## Maryellen

You have horses???? Oh seminolewind pics please!!


----------



## seminole wind

In 2005 I bought a mare that had a baby that was a mule. Eventually I sold her because mules need their own person and I just didn't have it in me for 2.

So I have a Tennessee Walker. Most walkers here in Florida are barefoot. I had a horse before her who died at a very old age. 

This is a teen on my horse.


----------



## Maryellen

Sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## seminole wind

She's a good girl .


----------



## dawg53

We had the a/c on yesterday afternoon. We have the heater on this morning. I'm glad I cleaned and changed out the chickens waterers yesterday lol.


----------



## robin416

Pretty much the same here except the ac was on day before yesterday with the heat on the next day.

But we got about an inch of rain. Won't break my heart to see a bit more of that falling out of the sky.


----------



## seminole wind

Man, poor Tennessee. First outrageous fires, then a mass of tornadoes. I pray for everyone.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Man, poor Tennessee. First outrageous fires, then a mass of tornadoes. I pray for everyone.


 My wife and I had considered moving up there. We've decided to stay put here in Jax. Besides, we'd miss the area and especially the ocean. I've got saltwater in my veins.


----------



## seminole wind

I know what you mean. I love our west coast because most of the time it's shallow and calm and you can boat out quite a way from the shore. There's also little isles. It does have some marshy areas as well. The more I look at Florida maps, the more I see how many rivers and lakes Florida has. Some are very easily assessable, and are just beautiful for fishing and kayaking or canoeing.

I do contemplate moving to Lexington Kentucky because my daughter may end up moving there some day. It would be nice because SIL has a very big extended family. The houses are a phenomenal price , a lot with gently hilly land that would make morning coffee a real treat.

Moving away from the Atlantic side is hard. There was a period of 10 years that my ex and I had a 21 foot bow rider that was great for running around or turning off the motor and drifting to get a flounder that I never caught. We had the Moriches Bay, the Hampton bay, a canal with 2 water levels like a miniature Panama canal, the Peconic that you could boat around Shelter Island or as far as Plum Island (animal research). Lots of places to anchor and spend the day on a beach and meet friends who boat as well. I think for middle income we lived a phenomenal life. There was also a few towns you could tie up at and walk to restaurants. All that water was somewhat protected by land meaning not on a wide open ocean. I wish I wish. Eastern Long Island is probably the best place in the world to live if you can afford it and possibly be retired. I do miss it. I'm trying to get over it, but you know what they say, once a New Yorker, always a New Yorker. No wonder we have so many snow birds. 

Megyn Kelly on Fox news on after Bill O'Reilly set one thing that really hit home with me. She said after her father died, she has this little voice inside that says "hurry up I'm dying" meaning experience life because you are always getting closer to dying. Sounds awful but I think it's woken me up.


----------



## dawg53

I've had several boats before and sold them for one reason or another. I'm currently looking for a used 14' boat with a side console but will settle without the console. I prefer an aluminum V-hull with high freeboard...no more than $3500 with a 25 to 40hp motor. It's tough finding a boat like this, no one wants to let them go. I'd even buy one without the motor, then I could buy a new Evinrude E-tec. New boats cost an arm and leg nowadays. I like fishing jetties, no offshore fishing. I'm done with big boats.


----------



## seminole wind

I saw some really nice fishing boats on Amazon. Motors I don't know about.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I saw some really nice fishing boats on Amazon. Motors I don't know about.


Most boat motor companies produce 4 stroke motors. Evinrude still produces 2 stroke motors that are oil injected and fuel efficient. Two stroke motors weigh less, have less internal moving parts, very little maintenance and produce power quicker than 4 strokes. They're a little cheaper in price too.
I had a new 40hp Evinrude E-tec on my last boat; electric start, power tilt and trim...nice. It would stay side by side running with bigger boats with 85 to 100hp 4 stroke motors. E-tecs dont need to be broke in neither.


----------



## seminole wind

Is a 2 stroke motor for a small boat?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Is a 2 stroke motor for a small boat?


Big boats too. They are also used in weedeaters, chainsaws and the like. You have to mix 2 cycle oil w/ the gas for it to run.


----------



## dawg53

We're getting heavy amounts of on and off of badly needed rain, and it's training. Record high temps expected this afternoon, like yesterday.


----------



## chickenqueen

We're getting much needed rain,too.The pond is 4-5 feet low and it's spring fed and the woods were really dry-the deer probably heard us walking from a mile away.A few of the 40 trees we planted died due to the drought and high temps.They were doing real good then a few just died back in August,all at once and in different parts of the yard.I think of all the times I hauled water out to them in 100 degree temps and they died anyway. It's December,we should be getting snow,not rain.I'm dreaming of a white Christmas....


----------



## dawg53

I hope you get your white Christmas CQ. Post pics if it happens.


----------



## chickenqueen

I will.The pine trees are so beautiful when snow covered.I always liked the snow but it is more beautiful in the country.In the city it gets dirty from the snow plows.The fields are white and it's easier to track rabbits.


----------



## seminole wind

We should be getting some much needed rain. Fingers crossed.


----------



## chickenqueen

Friday morning we will be in the teens.Today I go out and put up 2nd heat lamp in the coop,bought a couple of new bulbs yesterday-1 for the drop in temps and a spare because 1 always dies at the coldest time after store hours.Always be prepared!!!


----------



## CFAdmin

We just got hit with an arctic front down here in Texas. It's cold out there!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Baby, it's cold outside! Austin y'all must be about the same as us. It's just now 36 degrees outside, but sunny. My chickens are out scratching around, but they will be headed back in soon I imagine


----------



## Maryellen

Gonna be 20 tonight. Chickens got scratch to help keep them warm.


----------



## Maryellen

Noooo no heat lamps!!! Get a radiant heater instead, much safer and won't cause a fire like heat lamps can


----------



## dawg53

It's going to get down to about 30-32 degrees the next couple of nights here in Jax, 38 tomorrow morning. I'm not complaining especially after the hot summer we had. My almost nekked molting hen is in a cage in the enclosed patio.


----------



## seminole wind

Poor thing. My somewhat naked chickens will be toughing it out. 
A rooster adopted me in NY and lived with the horses. It was -13 one night. Never felt that before. So still and you could hear the trees crackling. Anyhoo. rooster was okay, he was fluffed up over his feet. Everything was covered. Horses had blankets.

But I live in Florida now, and I'd be warming my chickens if I lived up north. I feel that down here if they say low of 30, it's usually for 4-5 hours. I've noticed down here if my chickens had the choice of being inside when it's cold, they'd rather be outside. As for Dawg, if I had one as nekked as his, I would probably bring her in.


----------



## chickenqueen

dawg53 said:


> It's going to get down to about 30-32 degrees the next couple of nights here in Jax, 38 tomorrow morning. I'm not complaining especially after the hot summer we had. My almost nekked molting hen is in a cage in the enclosed patio.


I have a couple that look as bad,some went through an extra heavy molt this year.So many piles of feathers it looks like something really bad happened.It's 20 w/ wind chill factor in the low teens.Put extra heat light and straw in coop yesterday.Right now I have a Cochin setting and when I went in there yesterday I didn't see her so I thought she abandoned the idea due to the freezing temps(you can't stop a Cochin from setting).I went to clean out the coop and started in the corner she was,only to almost rake her up w/ the straw,she had completely buried herself and was not visible at all.It didn't even look like anything was there but straw.I ended up putting a nesting box over her for extra warmth and privacy.I'm hoping she doesn't hatch them out,I don't want any more chickens and it's not the right time of year for chicks but if she does hatch them,I will love them and bring them in the house(and Dale is already complaining about it).


----------



## seminole wind

Chicks are surprising. I had a silkie with chicks only a few days old and it was around 40 outside and they played for hours between naps under mom. I mean hours. I could not believe how the cold didn't bother them.


----------



## robin416

Jeez o Petes, none of my birds get that bad. Although mine did their molt before the cold hit. I guess with such advanced age they have their clocks for molting fine tuned.

We are cold here now for a few days anyway. We're going to warm back up again for a few days. What I could do without is the wind. Why is it when it's so hot and humid there is not even a lick of a breeze but when it's cold it's there to drill right through you?


----------



## dawg53

Here's a pic of one of my Light Brahmas after molt with a pile of feathers on the ground. Actually both my Light Brahmas were in molt at the same time. Pitiful.


----------



## robin416

I'll always remember the first time I saw a pile of feathers like that. I was so freaked and immediately was looking for whatever got in to my Fort Knox coop. Of course there were no birds missing, just a whole bunch of them molting at the same time.


----------



## nannypattyrn

My coop looks almost that bad, but everyone seems to be done and in recovery...


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> My coop looks almost that bad, but everyone seems to be done and in recovery...


Good for you, cant wait for my BR to recover. I brought her in the house yesterday evening and have her caged. I'm glad I did because temps got abit lower than what the guessers predicted.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Dawg, we've had a few nights in the low 20's here. We have had a very mild fall headed into winter, but the temps are finally starting to go to more seasonal for this area. We are terribly dry though. We closed the coop up so their body heat would keep them warm.


----------



## Nm156

I can leave a warm bottle of pop of the porch and 1 hour later it is ice cold.


----------



## Maryellen

Freezing here today. I gave both coops some scratch since they want to be out in their pens. At night I close up the new coop and last night I forced the birds into the red coop as some sleep on the roost in the pen. It was to windy and cold last night. They were not happy lol.


----------



## seminole wind

It was cold last night. The heat ran all night. But we have those builders special windows and not great insulation since this is Florida. My gf has all insulated windows and her electric bill is half of mine! My electric bill runs anywhere from $150 to $350 a month depending on how often the ac or heat is on. All summer this bill is pretty high.


----------



## dawg53

Nm156 said:


> I can leave a warm bottle of pop of the porch and 1 hour later it is ice cold.


Yall must have thick blood Nm. I dont know how folks up north can handle the cold. Long winters and short summers UGH. 
Of course yall could say the same about our horrid heat and humidity down south here. Cant win for losing lol.


----------



## Maryellen

I am out on good days in shorts and a tee shirt with a zippered sweatshirt when it's 34 out. Lol.. hot flashes have their benefits lol..


----------



## chickenqueen

It's been in the teens in the morning and I've been letting the flock out at a later time.I have to put on a snowsuit to stay warm while tending the chickens.Their waterer in front has been frozen since Wed and it's suppose to hit the low 40's today so I hope it thaws and I can bring it in for the winter.My pond has ice forming.It's going to the low 40's for 2 days and the high Thurs will be 19.You gotta love it!!!


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. In the teens. Seems early in the winter to be so cold?


----------



## nannypattyrn

We are the opposite here in Oklahoma. Very mild weather. Temperature here have fluctuated daily anywhere from 38 to 61 degrees. We've had a couple of frosty nights, but that's it. We usually have snow and or ice by now.


----------



## Maryellen

Was 19 when I left this morning. Got back at 230 right as the snow started


----------



## nannypattyrn

70 warm windy degrees is our high today. Same tomorrow. Then we take a nose drive, but even so, not bad.


----------



## Nm156

...................


----------



## nannypattyrn

Is that a huge snow drift behind the coop??


----------



## Nm156

a machine shed


----------



## chickenqueen

Tomorrow it's going to rain or snow,depends on the temperatures.If it's going to be cold,I prefer the snow and I think the chickens do,too.I always love watching the "babies"(they aren't babies anymore) when they see their 1st snow.


----------



## robin416

We're pretty much matching Patty for yesterday's weather except we were nearly 80 degrees. Today it's rain with the threat of the colder weather moving in that CQ is getting.

Nm, you don't know how glad I am not to be facing the snow anymore. Having grown up in SE MI I had my fill of extreme cold and shoveling snow.


----------



## seminole wind

Well that's really bad snow, Robin. My last blizzard was some could stay over at work. I went to a friend's house who had a 4 wheel drive. At home, the snow was high enough that you could only see the rim of the bird bath. 

One thing I would love is being in NYC near Christmas while snowing, seeing the tree, visiting all 6 floors of Macy's, a Rokettes, window shopping at night with people around.


----------



## robin416

I guess the deepest one time snow was just over two feet. It actually shut everything down for a change.

The last snow I dealt with in MI was about a foot and a half. I made up my mind I was going to work. Mind you, I lived out on the lake about 30 miles. The challenge was getting from the lake to the interstate and then once off the interstate the surface road to work. I made it. In a rear wheel drive Maverick.


----------



## Maryellen

1 foot of snow would be awesome. Most times we get 2 feet or more in one storm lol


----------



## robin416

One of the things my sis can't get used to is how poorly folks do in the South with the frozen stuff. She can't get over how they close schools with just a few inches of the white stuff.

ME, Karen, Nm, CQ, you know it takes a lot of snow to shut down anything up your way. Not so down here.

I'll bet dawg remembers the snow in 93 in GA. I lived in the mountains for that one.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> One of the things my sis can't get used to is how poorly folks do in the South with the frozen stuff. She can't get over how they close schools with just a few inches of the white stuff.
> 
> ME, Karen, Nm, CQ, you know it takes a lot of snow to shut down anything up your way. Not so down here.
> 
> I'll bet dawg remembers the snow in 93 in GA. I lived in the mountains for that one.


The storm of the century: In 93 I was living in extreme southeast Georgia close to the coast on the state line, and no snow. My parents lived up in Cartersville, Georgia at the time and got alot of snow. The were snowed in for about ten days and without power for several days.
All them years when I lived in SE Georgia we got 1 or 2 inches of snow in 1989 and it stuck to the ground and roads. It was havoc on the roads lol.


----------



## robin416

The hubs had our 4 wheel drive in Panama City, he said they even had a dusting there.

I was with his parents, we were stuck for about four days. No power for about that long too. The only reason we weren't stuck longer was because a neighbor was a logger, he came in with his equipment and cleared the road and driveways.

I measured 18 inches of snow in the flat area where there could be no drifting.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Friday our high is supposed to be 71 with a low in the50's and Sunday's high 28 and a low in the teens! That's Oklahoma for ya!!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 14 degrees right now.Tomorrow's high will be 18 w/ wind chills in negative numbers.Chickens won't be out and about tomorrow until late and then only for a little while.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I probably need to get a little heat in our coop this WE...I have a propane heater with a safety thing on it to prevent accidental fires.


----------



## chickenqueen

Make sure the coop is vented well if using a fuel type heater.Fumes kill!!!


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah noo propane heaters or oil heaters. Fumes will kill. A radiant wall heater is better. It turns on at 32 and hoes off at 35. You can touch it and not burn, chickens can touch it and won't burn either. . I use hay bales on the outside of the coop and pen to help


----------



## Nm156

I think Nanny has an open style coop/run set up ?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yes , our coop is open concept. I have never used heat in our enclosed coop, but it has more than enough ventilation to be safe if I need to use it. We have adjusted the nests and roosts in it to accommodate all the birds which will add the extra body heat. This W.E. we are going to have an artic blast with night temperature in the teens. They have been fine with no heat in the past.


----------



## Maryellen

Ooh nanny can you post a pic of your setup?


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 50 here and warming up. Didn't think it was going to happen today as it was so cold this morning but it did. I'll be outside once I'm off enjoying it instead of huddled indoors trying to stay warm.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'll be glad to, but it may be tomorrow. I have a couple of pictures but they won't give the best idea. So ,bear with me and I'll post more.
I don't have electric to my coop so propane if any heat at all is needed or nothing....


----------



## nannypattyrn

Can't really tell with these pix. I'll get some more of the front. There is a cut out window that you can't see because I had it closed for some reason...


----------



## Maryellen

So that is considered an open coop cause it's open like that? I like the setup, it looks awesome.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Well , probably not as open as someone out in the deep south might be, but there is a large door that you can't see in these pix and the window both of which stay open unless it is very cold or the rain is blowing in. The first pic has our grow out pen which was covered with plastic sheeting on 3 sides. Since that picture, Jim has covered from the coop to over the little pen with sheet iron. This gives them a little more protection from the rain. We took the plastic off and hung tarps which are more durable.


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> Well , probably not as open as someone out in the deep south might be,
> 
> There ARE alot of chicken owners around here that have open coops. I think it's nuts really, with all the hungry mosquitos at night biting the birds. Then they wonder how their birds got fowl pox or are anemic looking after a while. I know one breeder that vaccinates for fowl pox...but that's a big job vaccinating a small flock and requires revaccination a year later I believe.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 15 degrees right now and the temps are going up all day.Tomorrow we hit hit the 50's and get rain.Sunday's high is 22.Sat and Sun are 2 extra deer gun season days.I want one bad but not bad enough to sit and wait in the rain or in freezing temps.There's always next year...


----------



## Maryellen

Was 2 this morning. Brrr. Right now 14.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 61 right now with a lot of moisture in the air. It's supposed to rain tomorrow so it kind of makes sense.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> nannypattyrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well , probably not as open as someone out in the deep south might be,
> 
> There ARE alot of chicken owners around here that have open coops. I think it's nuts really, with all the hungry mosquitos at night biting the birds. Then they wonder how their birds got fowl pox or are anemic looking after a while. I know one breeder that vaccinates for fowl pox...but that's a big job vaccinating a small flock and requires revaccination a year later I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. However my squitos will get in anyway. And if I get bit back there, I pull out the premise spray , attach it to the hose, and spray their area. I would have to assume the pox problems I've had were from mosquitos, right? So everyone got a pox vaccine last year. It takes more work. Worming is high on the list as well.
> 
> With the vaccine, once is good, twice if the squitos are bad (vaccinating for mosquito carrying ailments.. I think I worry more about my horse. So she gets ALL her shots every year. And bug spray every time I'm there.
Click to expand...


----------



## nannypattyrn

Here is a few more pics of our set up


----------



## nannypattyrn

The 1st picis our grow out pen with tarp or plastic on 3 sides. The rest is the coop, run, and chicken garden areas. We put cardboard covers over the nests at night to prevent them from roosting and messing them.


----------



## Maryellen

That's a really cool set up. Are you in a warm state so you don't have to worry that much like I do here in North nj?


----------



## nannypattyrn

We are in Oklahoma. The weather is extremely variable. We can go from upper 50s to the low teens in a few hours. It is not unusual for us to have heat in the morning and the AC in the afternoon! I will have them all in their coop by early afternoon tomorrow. Their body heat will be enough. We rarely go below zero and mostly stay in the teens for a few days. We'll be ready to plant cold crops in around 6 weeks!!


----------



## chickenqueen

Already thinking of the garden and Christmas isn't even here yet.I like it!!!I already got seed pods and some seeds and will start end of next month or early Feb.Today feels like a spring day-50 degrees and rain-but tonight temps fall and rain turns to snow.Tomorrow's high will be low 20's.


----------



## Maryellen

Snowed . Got maybe 3 inches. Supposed to be 50 tomorrow and rain all day.


----------



## seminole wind

Nice coop! They look clean and happy!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx, Karen, they enjoy many happy hours in their safe "free range " area. Lots of chicken crack today to help with body heat. The temps are falling fast.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Heat in the coop, make shift heater. There is no way it will catch fire or the birds can tip it over or that it will get too hot. We're at 30 degrees from 44 just about 3 hours ago.


----------



## dawg53

What is that Patty, some type of lantern?

We're supposed to have record high temps tomorrow, mid 80's. If I could send all you snowbirds some warm temps, I would if I could!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Lol, it's a Christmas candle!! Not much heat, but the coop smells good! Chickens need Christmas, too!
(Safer than the propane heater, I guess)
It's 21 degrees here right now and headed into the low teens.


----------



## robin416

Patty, for my open air coops I used that heavy duty plastic they put under concrete as a moisture barrier. That stuff is beyond tough and allows ambient light to penetrate the coop. Because my birds are in a dog pen as a coop these days I got white tarps that I can drop. It reflects light and keeps it from being dark as a cave.

I could do the plastic with the dog pen but then I'd have to put grommets in it to hold it up. I didn't do it because I figured they would have all succumbed to old age. At this point I'm beginning to think they'll outlive me.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Robin, they are in the coop which is closed except for a small door cut in the big one. It's dark here at 530 and they are on the roosts. We have the heavy sheet plastic on the grow out pen to block the wind which pretty much blowing up a gale. They have access to feed and water inside and out. We'll brave the cold in the morning to make sure the water isn't frozen. We have to close the grow out pen or the silly things will roost out there and freeze their feathered butts.


----------



## robin416

Even with pics sometimes it's hard to tell what is what unless someone has a good paint shop software and puts in all kinds of detail with arrows pointing to stuff.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm not sure if I'm savy enough to do that. For the "heater" we put concrete blks on 4 sides of the candle and covered it with pavers. The idea is that the blks will absorb any warmth and radiate it slowly keeping the temps less cold. The only other way I have to heat it propane.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It got down to 10 degrees last night!! We may need to use the propane heater after all. Jim will go check on them when he gets up to make sure that they are ok and not chickensiclies...


----------



## chickenqueen

I went to bed about 11pm and it was 60 degrees and thunderstorming,we got almost 2" of rain.It's 8 am and 20 degrees but the rain stopped and didn't turn to snow.I'm still dreaming of a white Christmas but the weather guessers are saying temps in the 40's w/ rain for Christmas.I hope they got it wrong...


----------



## robin416

Really? In OH? That is unreal. 

I know my sis, who lived in SE MI, never even put on a pair of Winter boots about ten years ago. Wonder if you're going to have one of those kind of Winters.


----------



## chickenqueen

We had that last year,warmer temps and more rain than snow.The weather is weird in s.w. Ohio.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I think the whole Mid and southern states have had weird winter weather for a few years now.


----------



## robin416

Our first Winter here just a short three years ago, we had an ice storm. It was a hoot to see these guys shoveling sand out of the back of pickups to treat ice on the bridges. Since then it's been warmer than normal. I'll take the warmer except it does mess up stuff that needs a certain amount of cold weather to produce the following year.


----------



## seminole wind

I think winter here central Florida means more mornings where the sun isn't shining. 

This is the first time in 50 years that my mom did not put up and decorate a tree.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 19 degrees at noon.That's at the Cinti Airport in KY.Here,north east of Cinti it's actually 15 degrees.The pond is freezing and the puddles from Saturday's thunderstorms are now frozen.The flock is just now getting out and scarfing up breakfast.They are not liking the cold weather.Luckily,we will be seeing 40's again in a couple of days.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We went from 9 degrees yesterday morning to right at 30 right now. 35 is supposed to be the high today and climbing back into the 50s for daytime and 30s at night.


----------



## Nm156

-2 last night , 17 right now....


----------



## robin416

Nm156 said:


> -2 last night , 17 right now....


Nope, never again. Those temps are causing me to be on the verge of panic.


----------



## robin416

nannypattyrn said:


> We went from 9 degrees yesterday morning to right at 30 right now. 35 is supposed to be the high today and climbing back into the 50s for daytime and 30s at night.


Dang, you got hit. We were in the high 30's this AM but have only gotten to 42 so far.

I feel bad saying "only" considering what NM is facing.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm just glad we didn't have any precipitation or we would have had slick roads!


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 44 right now as of this writing. It's been dropping bellow freezing which is just intolerable. I hate it. Stupid cold.


----------



## Maryellen

18 here now. Brrr


----------



## robin416

Anybody going to hunt me down if I tell you we're going back up to the 70's by the end of the week?


----------



## nannypattyrn

They'll have to come for me ,too! We're headed into the upper 60s ...


----------



## dawg53

It was in the low 80's the past 2 days, record high the first day. Mid 40's this morning and expecting highs in upper 50's.
70's later this week into the weekend.


----------



## chickenqueen

We're going to have a heat wave,too!It's going up to 40's for the weekend,already got my shorts out...


----------



## robin416

In the mean time with the damp chill I need to go out and tend to the feathered ones.


----------



## CFAdmin

chickenqueen said:


> We're going to have a heat wave,too!It's going up to 40's for the weekend,already got my shorts out...


It's in the 40's here and I'm in two pairs of pants (one is pajama bottoms) a shirt and two sweaters. I also have the heater on and I'm still cold.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We're in the mid 50"s and I'm still running around like a mad person with surgery cases. Just finished cataracts and on to lasers....


----------



## seminole wind

It's warm. Bah Humbug


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 65 here and it could be warmer. I want it to be warmer, but I think we have another cold front headed our way in the next couple of days.


----------



## robin416

Austin said:


> It's 65 here and it could be warmer. I want it to be warmer, but I think we have another cold front headed our way in the next couple of days.


Don't say that. If you're getting another one coming in then chances are we're just a couple of days behind you. Although the 66 today is really nice.


----------



## nannypattyrn

The weather folks are saying our area could have severe storms and even tornadoes on Sunday.


----------



## robin416

I hope they're wrong, Patty. I know they usually are here.


----------



## seminole wind

OMG! Make sure your shelter is well stocked and maybe even has a few beers, LOL. We'll be waiting to hear about it. Do you have Wi-Fi in that shelter?


----------



## nannypattyrn

We don't get cell reception inside the shelter. We have to open the door and climb up to use the phone. We have a battery powered radio, fan, and lights. It has to be really bad for us to go down. We have a storm siren just about a mile from us. We watch the progress until our satellite goes off then we head down
with our furry friends. Feathered critters are on their own...


----------



## robin416

Patty, are you too far out to have an antenna? On a whim I bought one for inside the house never dreaming it would actually work but when lightning zapped our satellite surprise, surprise, we had the local stations and a few others. Now when we have fade from heavy rain I can use the antenna and stay on top of the weather.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We have an antenna for occasions like that. It's a portable one that can be put on and taken off. We only live about 5 or 6 miles out of town. Not bad at all. Our shelter is just a few feet from our back door. Jim has such an aversion to going to the cellar that we just wait until the "whistle" blows and decide what to do then. I'm sending you a PM


----------



## nannypattyrn

Or maybe not, I can't get it to go....


----------



## Nm156

woo whoo 34 today no frozen water.....


----------



## nannypattyrn

We're having spring time here. Check your PM , Robin.


----------



## robin416

Got it. I had a bad sleep night the night before, made up for it by sleeping late this morning.

We're 54 at the moment. I'm waiting for Jake the black cat to tell me it's warm enough to go out in his run. He'll tell me but he'll be wrong.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's suppose to be in the 60's Monday.I bought Dale a drone for Christmas so he'll be able to go out and play w/ it between rain showers.


----------



## robin416

CQ, what a switch up that is temp wise.


----------



## robin416

Nm, you use a heated waterer. How can it be frozen? Or do you just have the one?


----------



## Nm156

robin416 said:


> Nm, you use a heated waterer. How can it be frozen? Or do you just have the one?


I use a heated one in the big coop.In smaller coop i change the waterers frequently.
I keep 3 Little Giant 1 gallon(coop2 and roo coop) waterers and 2 Harris farms chick founts(coop4) in rotation...


----------



## robin416

That's a pita. Believe it or not I have had to deal with frozen waterers in the past so I know what you're going through having to tote all those waterers back and forth. The worst is when the full ones drip on you while out in the cold.


----------



## Valentine

I can't imagine ho cold that must feel..


----------



## seminole wind

I did the frozen water thing for years with the horses. In the morning axing the ice off and filling with the hose then emptying the hose back out. Evenings taking 2 five gallon buckets of hot water out. Walking on melted refrozen ice with ruts in it carrying 2 buckets. I must have been nuts.


----------



## chickenqueen

I have a 3 gallon heated waterer in the coop and now that it is cold out(well,it's suppose to be cold),I use a dog bowl for water out front,I just have to dump the ice out every morning and refill it a couple of times a day.


----------



## seminole wind

Winters are a lot of work for people with animals who don't live down here.


----------



## Nm156

37 today ...


----------



## nannypattyrn

44 and drizzling here. We have not had ice or snow yet.


----------



## dawg53

58 and fog, same for Christmas morning. Maybe I'll see Rudolph's bright red nose tonight glaring in the fog lol.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's cold and wet.No white Christmas for us but it will be 55+ tomorrow and possible record breaking warmth on Monday.I wanted a white Christmas but this is better because Dale can go play w/ his new drone he doesn't know he has yet.I keep pondering if I should give it to him today or wait for tomorrow.Decisions,decisions....


----------



## seminole wind

You have to wait til tomorrow! A drone sounds like a fun toy (if it's a toy).

Yesterday late afternoon I went to the barn and tied some Christmas goodies on to the stalls of those I knew. How does this sound, a little bag of horse treats and a handful of Lindt Chocolate truffles?

This one lady there, Jean, I met her 3-4 years ago at the other place my horse used to be. She was another one over there who was "liked" by the owner because she fed the horses for her a few times a week. But Jean is Bipolar. One day she's nice and conversive, the next , she walks right by and doesn't even look at you and doesn't turn around if you say hello. I've learned to just wait until she says hi first so I know "which" Jean she is today. She has a horse named Brass. He's a beautiful horse. Aside from that, she has nothing, and lives in an old beat up trailer. She left that other place because they were doing the same thing to her as to me. Her horse would have a pasture mate, then he wouldn't. That's not very nice. It was BS for no reason. 

I left a treat for her horse. So she'll either smile and give her horse the treat, or just dump it in the garbage, LOL


----------



## havasu

We had so much rain here last night that my pool was about an inch from overflowing. I love it, especially being in So Cal!


----------



## nannypattyrn

We're supposed to have thunderstorms and high winds tomorrow for Christmas. I've seen it snowing and ice to Jim out mowing the grass all in the same month. It's been a few years since we've had a white Christmas in Oklahoma.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Merry Christmas CF! I hope your day is happy, safe and enjoyable with your family and friends.
We had an overnight low of 64 degrees!!
We had our Christmas service last evening and supper wjth our daughter and family. We're headed to our oldest son's for church and lunch then on to our youngest son's and family to celebrate with them tomorrow. Then it's back on the WW wagon!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Our daughter and her family...


----------



## nannypattyrn

The oldest son and his family.


----------



## seminole wind

Very nice pictures! Nice big family! We had a lovely Christmas at my daughter's. She went all out with decorations , food, -it was really nice. And I got a good laugh from everyone with giving my sister a roll of toilet paper with face on it. We laughed so hard.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx Karen! That's our older two. I'll post our youngest son when we can get them. My kids all decorate all out. I barely got anything out this year.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 60 degrees and we had a quick down pour.It's been a very wet winter but it's good for all the trees I planted this year.(I planted 10 Blue Spruce last month,making the grand total of 40 trees this year)I lost a few due to the drought and high temps this summer and will be getting replacements sent in the spring,then no more trees.Next summer's project is the pond-replace the dock and bridge and kill all the cattails and muskrats.It's gonna cost a small fortune to get rid of the cattails but I'm told it will get rid of the muskrats.The pond is a few feet low so access to the cattails will be easier and they will be sprayed at the 1st sign of green until all are gone.


----------



## Valentine

Our Xmas gathering my hubby daughter and grandkids and pups
Valentine


----------



## nannypattyrn

Beautiful family!! This is my youngest g-girls. Couldn't get mom and dad still enough for a picture.


----------



## seminole wind

Aw Valentine, what a nice family! Glad your all's Christmas was great.

This morning I got up, was on my way to a cup of coffee, slipped on a dog toy and broke my arm. So, no boat for a month or two. No riding. I can't even button my pants. This is not going to be good. I have 2 fractures above the wrist. 

So if I don't capitalize words or miss stuff typing just know that i'm typing with one finger.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oh no, Karen!! I hope you heal quickly! Just when you were getting ready to go camping, too!!


----------



## chickenqueen

Oh no,Sem!!!Sorry to hear about your arm,hope you heal quickly!!!It's time to teach the dog to pick up after herself.(Good luck w/ that!!!)PS-I always type w/ 1 finger,never took typing...


----------



## havasu

seminolewind said:


> This morning I got up, was on my way to a cup of coffee, slipped on a dog toy and broke my arm. So, no boat for a month or two. No riding. I can't even button my pants. This is not going to be good. I have 2 fractures above the wrist.
> 
> So if I don't capitalize words or miss stuff typing just know that i'm typing with one finger.


Well, that sucks. Get well quick cuz we need you!


----------



## seminole wind

thank's. it does suck. I've been watching old war movies . I don't know what i'm doing today. how long does the pain last? this is depressing.


----------



## Maryellen

Oh no !!! I hope you heal fast!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Karen, did you have a surgical repair or a cast? You can do 800 mg ibuprofen or aleve alternating with 1000mg tylenol with a cast.


----------



## Valentine

So sorry to hear about your arm. Not a good start for the New year! Poor you. I'm always breaking my leg or foot, clumsy hey. I've had two breaks in the last two years. Happened when going to attend the chickens, both times. Take some pain killers neurofen, and relax. Get well soon.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Aw Valentine, what a nice family! Glad your all's Christmas was great.
> 
> This morning I got up, was on my way to a cup of coffee, slipped on a dog toy and broke my arm. So, no boat for a month or two. No riding. I can't even button my pants. This is not going to be good. I have 2 fractures above the wrist.
> 
> So if I don't capitalize words or miss stuff typing just know that i'm typing with one finger.


Sorry to hear that Karen. Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## seminole wind

nannypattyrn said:


> Karen, did you have a surgical repair or a cast? You can do 800 mg ibuprofen or aleve alternating with 1000mg tylenol with a cast.


i'm feeling real sorry for myself. the hospital took xrays and casted it and I see ortho Thursday morning. so I don't know.

thanks for the info on ibuprofen. 2 aleve was not enough and neither was 4. I got motrin this morning and 2 worked, thank gawd. nice to know I can double it. I don't use Tylenol. why alternate?

its a good thing everyone got wormed a few nights ago.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Usually, with the type of pts I work with, there is some "break through" pain and by alternating you get better coverage without risking liver or kidney problems.


----------



## dawg53

We're having really warm temps and it's very humid. We had the a/c on yesterday and it looks like the same for today and Thursday. A cold front should pass through Friday dropping our temps down considerably. 
Each "winter" it seems it's getting warmer and warmer. I'm starting to believe it's due to global warming.
Well, at least I accomplished alot of washing yesterday. I washed the computer table with coffee first thing grrrrr. Then I washed my clothes because coffee spilled on me also. Then I washed the dog. Washed the chicken waterers, then finished up washing the car. It was destined to be a 'wash' day lol.
Today is grocery shopping day. I'd rather work on my boat.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We got almost up to 70 yesterday. Not quite enough for the A/C though. 
Gramps and I rearranged the coop. We moved the nest boxes to the grow out pen and added more roosts to the coop. Hopefully, they will quit roosting in the nests with.a couple more higher roosts.


----------



## seminole wind

there's a cold front coming. tomorrow, wonder if it'll make a difference.


----------



## seminole wind

guns of navarone was an outstanding movie!


----------



## chickenqueen

When I broke my wrist,it hurt for 2-3 weeks and I took 800mg of Ibuprofen,which also helps w/ inflammation.Which wrist did you break,your dominate side?I did and for the 1st couple of weeks I could only use the left hand-not easy to do after using the right all my life.Wore jogging pants for 3 weeks because I couldn't button/zip my jeans. The sun finally came out and it warms the day.They say rain tonight but we're gonna see 50's again in a few days.


----------



## Valentine

Sem did you have an X-ray? You should not be in so much pain if it's set in a cast. Otherwise the bone will set crooked. Funny yesterday I water blasted the small coop for my broody sprayed it all over took out the old lucerne and letting it air. She's still sitting inside. Must be we are getting rid of the old before the New year. Have a happy prosperous New year..have a brandy that will take the pain away. Cheers.


----------



## seminole wind

CQ, no it was my off hand (L). I have been wearing pajama bottoms. Valentine, it's hurt like hell until waking up an hour ago. maybe its done hurting. but I need a shower tonight, and see the doc at 9am, then i'll know more.


----------



## seminole wind

Can't sleep, i'm never up this early. I am still crying in my soup about all the things I can't do. 

Dawg, did you finish washing everything?


----------



## chickenqueen

Hope you don't need surgery.I broke my leg in 3 places on a Friday and they set and wrapped it as it was.I didn't have surgery until the following Monday.I couldn't walk and the pain was unbearable.Worst time of my life.Hope you don't need surgery and you will be almost as good as new.The weather guessers are saying we might get a couple of inches of snow tonight.I hope they are right,I'm ready for some.The pine trees are so beautiful w/ snow on them.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

Horrible snow and ice here in Idaho...im over it, bring me spring.


----------



## seminole wind

no surgery for now. nothing displaced. I could see one little hairline but the other one all I saw was a normal space between 2 bones. I think they concerned themselves about the alignment was off, like bone is rotated too much. i'm thinking that was a bad bad sprain when my hands were grabbing a steering wheel in a head on accident. there's your rotation. anyhow I have a hard green cast up to my armpit. i'm very uncomfortable. the dog gets no exercise and is nuts.


----------



## chickenqueen

Why are you casted to the armpit for a wrist fracture?Poor thing!!!What a way to bring in the new year.We got almost an inch of snow.The pine trees weren't dusted,tho,the wind blew it off.Can't wait to see this year's babies 1st reaction to the snow.I never tire of that,it's so funny to watch them.


----------



## Maryellen

That doesn't make sense a cast up your arm for a wrist fracture.


----------



## seminole wind

they casted it that high because they don't want me twisting my arm. I just can't get comfortable.


----------



## Valentine

Oh my, poor you. Yes it is important to keep your elbow and wrist firm, hope not too long for recovery. Have you someone to help you? I'm not sure what is worse. Leg or arm? 

We are sweltering here in Sydney, your snow sounds amazing


----------



## chickenqueen

Arm is worse than leg.W/ a leg fracture you can still walk w/ crutches or get around in a wheelchair.W/ an arm fracture,you can't even button your pants or you need someone to help you get dressed.I had injuries to my right wrist and a few years later needed surgery on that hand.Both times I felt helpless and angry I couldn't do so many things.I emphasize w/ Sem but take comfort that it won't be long before you're back to normal and can button your own pants...


----------



## seminole wind

yea, I feel kindof helpless. 

my hand was so swollen that I cut away the cast around my hand.

I have to say that this ortho place looks great on the outside. but I feel like they don't know what they're doing. and I was there over an hour before they even examined me. 

I was taught to bandage from lower to higher but this bandage is wound from above elbow to hand. maybe it doesn't matter.


----------



## Maryellen

If your gut is telling you they don't know what they are doing your gut is right. Please go to someone else asap so there is no damage done the way the one place wrapped your whole arm


----------



## seminole wind

I may just do that.


----------



## chickenqueen

At 10 am it's so foggy I can't see the street 300' away.And the weather guessers are saying we'll see 60 again for a couple of days.What happened to winter?!?!


----------



## robin416

We're wet, way wet. I just came in from digging a trench outside of the chicken pen we're so wet. And more is on the way.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We need some desperately here , Robin. We're so dry and extremely warm temperatures for this area at this time of the year.


----------



## Valentine

seminolewind said:


> yea, I feel kindof helpless.
> 
> my hand was so swollen that I cut away the cast around my hand.
> 
> I have to say that this ortho place looks great on the outside. but I feel like they don't know what they're doing. and I was there over an hour before they even examined me.
> 
> I was taught to bandage from lower to higher but this bandage is wound from above elbow to hand. maybe it doesn't matter.


It matters, sure sign something is not right. Don't you have a hospital emergency section that you can go to?


----------



## seminole wind

robin416 said:


> We're wet, way wet. I just came in from digging a trench outside of the chicken pen we're so wet. And more is on the way.


Robin, did you try gutters if you can on your coop? Or a tarp?


----------



## seminole wind

Valentine said:


> It matters, sure sign something is not right. Don't you have a hospital emergency section that you can go to?


I do but it's for emergencies and the insurance may not consider it an emergency. I have an appt. Thursday. I will whine about the problems with this one.


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> Robin, did you try gutters if you can on your coop? Or a tarp?


Karen, this is ground water that is causing the challenge. I put down heavy plastic that they put under concrete, it's done an excellent job all of these years but something happened and now I've got it coming in from underneath the pen.

The trench diverts the runoff away from the pen.


----------



## robin416

nannypattyrn said:


> We need some desperately here , Robin. We're so dry and extremely warm temperatures for this area at this time of the year.


That lack of rain was us until two weeks ago. We had a total of a 1/2 inch since the end of August. And we're doing the warm thing too. I've got bulbs in the flower bed coming up, I wouldn't be surprised to see them blooming next.


----------



## dawg53

Send the rain here Robin, we need it.


----------



## robin416

dawg, I'm surprised you haven't seen any of this considering most of ours is coming out of the south. It must be funneling up from Panama City and not going any further East.


----------



## seminole wind

true. it's not here.


----------



## robin416

Are you getting any of this now? Man, we got something between 4 and 5 inches last night! I'm willing to share, just bring something to collect all of this in.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Jim said it thundered big time last night. I never heard it. There is about a 10th of an inch in our gauge. However, it is still raining lightly. We will take every drop!!


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Are you getting any of this now? Man, we got something between 4 and 5 inches last night! I'm willing to share, just bring something to collect all of this in.


Still no rain here, maybe tomorrow according to the guessers. We're having record heat and ran the a/c yesterday grrrr. There IS a cold front coming and will drop temps down, cant wait!


----------



## robin416

Yeah, that cold front is what is supposed to bring us threatening weather today.


----------



## Nm156

robin416 said:


> Karen, this is ground water that is causing the challenge. I put down heavy plastic that they put under concrete, it's done an excellent job all of these years but something happened and now I've got it coming in from underneath the pen.
> 
> The trench diverts the runoff away from the pen.


Your ground dried up during the drought .
When we had droughts in Houston people watered their foundations


----------



## chickenqueen

It's gonna be 60 today and tomorrow w/thunderstorms.Wed high will be in the 20's.


----------



## robin416

Nm156 said:


> Your ground dried up during the drought .
> When we had droughts in Houston people watered their foundations


That makes sense. This house is on a slab that obviously had no vapor barrier, when it rains it gets really humid in the house and my guess is, the moisture is wicking up from the slab.

Now if I can just figure out where it's coming in from under the plastic I could fix it. Sort of like the roof leak you can't locate.


----------



## seminole wind

I just wonder how much the rain on the roof contributes to that.


----------



## Valentine

Hi guys, stay safe. We are having a cold front after our very hot hot weather over Xmas. Crazy weather. While I have you all online any idea why I have to log in each time I go online? Then if refuses to accept my password which I have reset dozens of times to log in. Making me get cranky as I'm forgetting which is which maddening. See how I go this time round. I'll try without logging out, but I didn't the last time.


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> I just wonder how much the rain on the roof contributes to that.


None of it is coming from the roof, I already confirmed that when I realized the shavings were wet from the last rain storm. There is a low spot so it is coming from around the outside but there has to be a hole or something in the plastic some where. I didn't find one when I cleaned out the wet shavings the other day. But it's there somewhere. Maybe in an area I didn't check.


----------



## robin416

Valentine said:


> Hi guys, stay safe. We are having a cold front after our very hot hot weather over Xmas. Crazy weather. While I have you all online any idea why I have to log in each time I go online? Then if refuses to accept my password which I have reset dozens of times to log in. Making me get cranky as I'm forgetting which is which maddening. See how I go this time round. I'll try without logging out, but I didn't the last time.


Sometimes we do get gremlins running around in the forum. It wouldn't let me login at all a few months ago.

Don't log out to see what happens. If it continues we'll flag your post so the admins see you're having issues. They can go in and take a look at what might be going on.

When you say cool front, what is cool down your way?


----------



## Valentine

Ha ha I know what you mean. We really don't know what cold is really here in Sydney. Gets colder in Melbourne. Temperature today is cooler shall we say than the steamy humid weather we had over Xmas. Temp today is 20Celsius, 50-60F. Can't complain, but when it rains it rains for weeks, don't like it raining in the summer but we do get that. Where I am its like Florida. I'd post a picture but can't seem to.


----------



## robin416

I've always used photobucket to post pics on the forums. I know they can be direct loaded but to me that's more trouble than I care to deal with. 

See where it says "manage attachments" you can download directly from your computer's hard drive to the forum from there.


----------



## seminole wind

yea, downloading from your laptop file is so much easier.


----------



## dawg53

Nice steady rain...finally!!


----------



## robin416

I guess we decided to share, we had lots of thunder and lightening but the rain wasn't as heavy as the day before.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We still need rain ,snow or even ice here. We're back in drought conditions and fire hazards..


----------



## nannypattyrn

Just heard that Albany, GA had a big tornado! Some of my daughter in laws friends and family had damage to homes and property! At this point though no one is hurt.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 9:30 a m and 54 degrees w/ rain.Tomorrow 30's and Wed back to highs in the 20's.I hope my winter combat boots come early or my feet will be cold...


----------



## chickenqueen

I woke up to a very light snow w/the porch and driveway dusted but the grass is not.ALL of the schools have closed for the day,including Cinti public schools which very seldom close(well,back when I went to school a long time ago).It's all the weather people can talk about.We are supposed to get 2-3" by tonight.You'd think it was a blizzard.So glad I don't live in the city.The road crews started treating the streets yesterday but people are wrecking all over.It's supposed to snow until tonight.If it's a good covering snow,I'll take some pics.The pine trees are so beautiful when snow covered...


----------



## Maryellen

High of 25 here today, last night it was 15. Brrr


----------



## Nm156

..................................


----------



## robin416

Nm156 said:


> ..................................


Can you say brrrr?


----------



## robin416

chickenqueen said:


> I woke up to a very light snow w/the porch and driveway dusted but the grass is not.ALL of the schools have closed for the day,including Cinti public schools which very seldom close(well,back when I went to school a long time ago).It's all the weather people can talk about.We are supposed to get 2-3" by tonight.You'd think it was a blizzard.So glad I don't live in the city.The road crews started treating the streets yesterday but people are wrecking all over.It's supposed to snow until tonight.If it's a good covering snow,I'll take some pics.The pine trees are so beautiful when snow covered...


What the heck? Are they concerned about ice? That's the only valid reason I can think of for OH to be closing schools, that amount of snow certainly doesn't count.


----------



## robin416

Maryellen said:


> High of 25 here today, last night it was 15. Brrr


You and Nm are tougher people than we are. That cold is not fun at all.


----------



## chickenqueen

We got 3" of snow total and all the schools are closed again today.I went out in it yesterday to run to the store and the roads were fine and a salt truck actually went down the street which is very rare,they very seldom get to our little road.I took a couple of pics but all my memory is used up and I can't download anything.My son and the tech support at Toshiba tried to delete stuff but for some reason noone can delete anything.They tell me to get a new laptop.I'm open to suggestions...


----------



## chickenqueen

Oh yeah,it's 9 degrees right now w/ high of 20's for the weekend.The chickens get out late today.Yesterday I opened the coop and only 2 chickens came to the front porch for breakfast,then retreated back to the coop and everybody stayed in.I fixed them some rice and added leftover chicken soup and they even had a little meat leftover from Christmas rib roast.I tucked them in early...


----------



## robin416

Hubs is obsessing over what we're going to end up with. We're raining right now with the temp dropping so we'll see. We had an ice storm our first winter here. It won't break my heart not to have another one.


----------



## Valentine

How do chickens survive in that cold? You are a good momma to cook up a warm meal for them. Our winter is usually wet.


----------



## robin416

Thing about what really warm winter wear is filled with, feathers. Chickens have the best cold weather protection going. They can and do suffer from frost bite but if the human does a few simple things they can usually avoid it happening.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We got down to 17 degrees last night. We had the propane heater going ( no ill effects, the coop has plenty of ventilation). The bottle ran out last night but,they did fine. It made a high of 19 with light snowfall and sleet. Baby, It's cold outside!!


----------



## dawg53

We're supposed to get rain tonight and tomorrow, then the temps drop into the upper 20's Saturday and Sunday nights. I have 2 hens recovering from molt. I'll be dropping the tarps and covering the vents this evening (all but the south vent on both coops.) It's supposed to get windy, a cold wind.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, mine are not real happy at the moment. Their tarps were never raised today, it's cold getting colder and the rain is coming down. I just hope it doesn't get cold enough to freeze what fell out of the sky.


----------



## Nm156

14 w/13 mph winds, real feel -2.I think one of the big comb roos got frostbit.


----------



## dawg53

I havnt dealt with frostbite with birds much. I've read that folks put vaseline on combs and wattles prior to a freeze. I've seen pics where roosters with long wattles got their wattles wet from drinking water out of containers, then the wattles froze when it got real cold. Poor roos, mustve been painful.


----------



## Nm156

...........................


----------



## robin416

Maybe. The only one I ever saw the tips of the comb were black. I mean deep, dark black. They eventually just fell off. His comb looked like it had been dubbed.

Isn't there something that is almost frost bite but not quite? I've been gone too long out of that cold misery to remember for sure.


----------



## Nm156

I think it's chapped(?)


----------



## nannypattyrn

It got down to 4 degrees in the Sooner state last night! I hope I don't have a bunch of feathered Popsicles in my coop this morning!


----------



## robin416

Isn't that a tad unusual, Patty?


----------



## nannypattyrn

It is, Robin, for our area. We've been on a weather roller coaster esp this year. We're supposed to be above freezing this afternoon and by Tuesday up to 71! It's been very dry even with a 1 inch snow/sleet fall. We usually have about 4-5 weeksof daytime freezing temps in January and February. Then we're coming back out and getting gardens ready.


----------



## Nm156

Still cold.The roo pack decided to come over and crap all over the porch.At least i didn't walk all the way to their coop for some fresh water.


----------



## chickenqueen

You should see my porch!!!It's 4 degrees at 11 a m.I don't think we'll see 20 today.Probably won't let the flock out today,they stayed in the last 2 days on their own accord and it's colder today but the sun is shining bright.For the 1st time in 16 yrs I had a hawk attack yesterday.Thankfully,I heard it over the baby monitor and was able to stop it w/ only a few feathers lost.I wish I would've bought one years ago.NEVER had that problem before and the weather has been a lot worse and the snow a lot deeper.Now I have to convince it to move on...


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> We got 3" of snow total and all the schools are closed again today.I went out in it yesterday to run to the store and the roads were fine and a salt truck actually went down the street which is very rare,they very seldom get to our little road.I took a couple of pics but all my memory is used up and I can't download anything.My son and the tech support at Toshiba tried to delete stuff but for some reason noone can delete anything.They tell me to get a new laptop.I'm open to suggestions...


did you try an external harddrive? I think it involves plugging it in to your laptop , and dragging files to it.

I am partial to HP because twice they've solved my computer problems on the phone.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> We're supposed to get rain tonight and tomorrow, then the temps drop into the upper 20's Saturday and Sunday nights. I have 2 hens recovering from molt. I'll be dropping the tarps and covering the vents this evening (all but the south vent on both coops.) It's supposed to get windy, a cold wind.


gosh, reading your post- I had to look and make sure you didn't move north!


----------



## seminole wind

Nm156 said:


> Still cold.The roo pack decided to come over and crap all over the porch.At least i didn't walk all the way to their coop for some fresh water.


I love your roo pack! I have one with 5 silkie roos. Those tips on your roo's comb could just be normal for a robust roo, but doesn't stay blue long. I would be concerned with pale/white I think.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> You should see my porch!!!It's 4 degrees at 11 a m.I don't think we'll see 20 today.Probably won't let the flock out today,they stayed in the last 2 days on their own accord and it's colder today but the sun is shining bright.For the 1st time in 16 yrs I had a hawk attack yesterday.Thankfully,I heard it over the baby monitor and was able to stop it w/ only a few feathers lost.I wish I would've bought one years ago.NEVER had that problem before and the weather has been a lot worse and the snow a lot deeper.Now I have to convince it to move on...


OMG!!! it actually made contact? it may not leave without SSS. I think in my neighborhood there are so many owned pigeons that are easy for hawks to catch. how far does your baby monitor pick up?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> gosh, reading your post- I had to look and make sure you didn't move north!


North moved down to us! It's 41 outside but the wind makes it feel like freezing. We're heading down to 26 tonight brrrr!


----------



## Maryellen

13 here tonight. Brrrr


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's supposed to be 18 here. No heat in the coop tonight, just closed all but one little door so the can get out. They'll fluff up and sit on their feet and be toasty on their roosts.


----------



## Maryellen

I shut all mine in every night here, we get this really bad wind from November to march, gusts are strong and literally take your breathe away,so makes it colder then what it really is, plus I'm hearing to many stories of predators getting inside the coop doors and killing ..


----------



## nannypattyrn

My coop has a footing and is enclosed within the secure run which also has a footing around the perimeter and double fencing. They are safe from preds as long as they are inside.


----------



## dawg53

I walk our dog outside every morning by 5:30. The only thing I can say is: WOW, it's cold outside! It's a biting cold and will take your breath away. Bye bye bugs and especially skeeters lol.


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> OMG!!! it actually made contact? it may not leave without SSS. I think in my neighborhood there are so many owned pigeons that are easy for hawks to catch. how far does your baby monitor pick up?


The baby monitor is awesome.I got a V-Tech for about $20.It says it has a range of 1000'.The coop is about 200' from the house.Their part is hanging above the door in the coop,picks up every sound.When I heard the hen in trouble,she was about 500' from the coop but I heard it well.She had managed to wedge herself between a riding mower and the shed,the hawk was trying to get her but couldn't.And boy,did she holler!I didn't see it yesterday and it was so cold not many came out and they stayed by the coop.The monitor has already saved 1 chicken!!!Wish I would've bought one years ago.


----------



## seminole wind

wow. that's some story and i'm glad your hen got to a safe place. 

it was cold last night. it was 39 when hubby got up. yesterday I heard the weather report say Alabama might get snow. I wonder if that's true?


----------



## Maryellen

That's an awesome idea with the baby monitors !! Thank goodness you got to your hen in time. Would they work in cold weather in the coop too?


----------



## chickenqueen

ME,the monitor was outside in single digit temps but it's working.It's in the coop above the door.Right now I can hear a couple of hens arguing,probably over a nesting spot.And the egg song just began.I have to turn it down at night because Jr starts crowing around 3 or 4 a m and it sounds like he's right outside the bedroom door.We just made it through temps in the teen's for a high this weekend and now it's suppose to go up to 60 later this week w/ rain for the entire next week.It's January-I want cold and snow not warm and rain.I'm starting to believe in global warming and climate change...


----------



## seminole wind

NM, how did you start your roo pack?


----------



## Nm156

seminolewind said:


> NM, how did you start your roo pack?


I got a BSL roo,then took in a Buckeye roo.The others( -the SLW) are their babies.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 75 right now and feels like a perfect spring day. It's really that nice out.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It is indeed, Austin ! It got up to 75 here. Hopefully we'll get some rain this weekend.


----------



## chickenqueen

We had severe thunderstorms w/ straight line winds yesterday.The wind gusts went to 60mph and I was worried it would damage the coop.The poor flock got blown all over the yard,sometimes their butts made it to their destination before their heads!Our lights flickered a few times but fortunately,the electric stayed on.And the coop is in 1 piece.This morning it feels and smells like a spring day.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 80 now. It's to hot for winter, but it's still better than the cold so I'm not complaining.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> We had severe thunderstorms w/ straight line winds yesterday.The wind gusts went to 60mph and I was worried it would damage the coop.The poor flock got blown all over the yard,sometimes their butts made it to their destination before their heads!Our lights flickered a few times but fortunately,the electric stayed on.And the coop is in 1 piece.This morning it feels and smells like a spring day.


wow! A real storm.

Austin, didn't they use to call this the spring thaw?


----------



## chickenqueen

I went out to turn the chickens loose and I didn't even need a jacket-it was 65 degrees.Still had to wear my boots because the yard is now bog-like w/ all the rain we've gotten in the last few days.It's suppose to thunderstorm again today and then the cold returns.On a happy note- the rain cleaned all the poop off the front porch!!!Wonder how long it will last...


----------



## Maryellen

60 today and 35 for tomorrow with snow saturday. 

OOoh I gotta see if baby monitors will work in my coops


----------



## chickenqueen

ME,the baby monitor works so well I wish I would've thought of it long ago.Even in the extreme cold it worked just fine.It's from V-Tech and cost a little over $20 w/ shipping.It has a 1000' range and it picked up the hen hollering about 300' from the actual microphone.I can hear the rain and wind over it.It's great!!!One downside to it, though.When people come into the house and realize I have a baby monitor for the coop,boy do I get ribbed.It seals the deal that I'm a crazy chicken lady!!!


----------



## Maryellen

Oh it has that big of a range???both my coops are not close, I can't put in cameras as they would eat my data plan being so far from the internet.


----------



## Maryellen

Is that v tech kind on amazon?


----------



## Maryellen

Ok found them on amazon for $17.99 and ordered 2 . I never thought to use baby monitors, you are a genius!!


----------



## seminole wind

60's at night. 70's during the day.


----------



## nannypattyrn

40 here, ice and snow are supposed to stay north of us.


----------



## dawg53

70's from now and into late next week, nice. Heh, normally we're supposed to be close to freezing this time of the year...at night.


----------



## chickenqueen

Maryellen said:


> Ok found them on amazon for $17.99 and ordered 2 . I never thought to use baby monitors, you are a genius!!


I know!!!!LOL I know I didn't use monitors for my own offspring and now my son is giving me a hard time saying I love my chickens more than I loved him and his sister.You'll be glad you got them,but to save face you may want to hide the speaker when people come over.My family and friends think I've finally lost it!!!The only reason I even mentioned it here is because I knew you guys would understand,even if you thought it was a crazy thing to do.ME,I hope they work for you,too.Mine's been out there for a month and is working fine.If something happens out there,I will know!!!


----------



## Nm156

Still winter here..


----------



## seminole wind

So sorry, NM. But I guess you're used to it. 

You know, one time I had 5 JG roos and one BO roo together. everything was fine unless you took one out- he couldn't go back in.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 74 and raining. I love the rain. Nice and cool out.


----------



## Maryellen

I can't wait to try mine . They shoukd arrive in a few days .lol when I'm recovering from knee surgery I'll put the monitor in my room, keep me entertained


----------



## dawg53

Good looking roos Nm.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I thought this was appropriate esp. for those of you who are actually having winter.


----------



## Valentine

Ha ha. Funny


----------



## seminole wind

I think we got a bit of rain!


----------



## chippy99th

No rain here so far, though we've had some clouds. It's been in the 60s and 70s during the day, 50s at night. The chickens love the "cold" weather...me not so much. I'd rather bake.


----------



## seminole wind

Chippy, where do you live?


----------



## chippy99th

Arizona, just outside Phoenix. Like I said, I'd rather be hot, but when it comes to taking care of chickens, I'll take our winter over the real thing. This is my street right now:










To all of you chickenkeepers dealing with actual winter, with snow and cold and whatnot: SO much respect.


----------



## Maryellen

Omg I love the monitors!!!!thank you!!!


----------



## chickenqueen

Glad to help!!!Maybe the baby monitor people can start to market them for pets,too.Wish I would've thought about it years ago.Can you hear everything?I can even hear when one is scratching,the wind and rain.It picks up all sounds.Last night after lock up,Jr was crowing and then everybody started hollering.I got the spotlight and looked out there but didn't see anything but better to be safe than sorry.How are you managing 2 speakers?


----------



## Maryellen

Yep.i hear everything! ! I only have one coop with them,the other coop I can't get to the plug so husband has to plug the other one in today for me


----------



## seminole wind

I have one. bad girl I never put it up.


----------



## Maryellen

Omg put yours up!!


----------



## Valentine

My predator is my tall palm trees one of the huge fronds landed on the back part of the coop and broke the roof in two. Chickens were in their run occupied trying to dismantle their treat. I heard them fluttering but didn't take much notice but an hour later I went to check on them and found the damage. My son in law put iT all back together, an advantage having them live with us. I bought the pen and it's just fabricated rubbish. I'll get another custom made when I save up. Cost me $1800 for a tradie to put up the run. It's a big one but I think it paid way too much. It's very hot hot here in Sydney. I read you can put bi carb soda in the water for the girls for very hot days approaching. Seems to stabilise them. Cheers winter will pass soon.


----------



## seminole wind

I know heat's a killer. I have all mine in shade, and clear to get a breeze if any, I put ice in the water, fans in the coop, and sometimes let the hose run so they can stand in it.


----------



## robin416

Valentine, check out misters. They are amazing things that keeps things much cooler for the birds. Even here in my humid climate they've done so much to help my birds.


----------



## Valentine

Thanks for the tips, they are in a shady rainforest environment and have plenty of spots to hide in. They don't seem to like the water much, they dust bath under the house.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We got 3.5 inches of much needed rain Saturday and Sunday. It will help so much! Now, we're back to spring in January.


----------



## Maryellen

11 degrees this morning. Now it's a balmy 18 lol


----------



## nannypattyrn

We narrowly escaped ice and other slick stuff. The freezing line stayed about 50 miles north of us. The NE part of the start had very hazardous conditions.


----------



## chickenqueen

Valentine,I fill up water bottles,small juice containers or other small drink bottles and put them in the waterers or you could put ice in their water on hot days.My chickens love ice water and I know others do it,too.It takes longer for the bottles to melt than free floating ice.In the summer my freezer is full of water bottles.We are having spring right now,noticed the daffodils starting to poke out.It's going up to 50's today w/ a couple of 60 degree days in the forecast w/ rain possible every day for the next week.It's January and I want snow.............


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 67 and raining here. Perfect sleeping weather. Wish I could.


----------



## dawg53

78 and blue skies here. Hauling off soiled shavings, sand and chicken poop tomorrow.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 60 + degrees and rain,my yard is getting swampy.Average this time of year is 30's and snow.I'd normally be tracking rabbits in the snow.I can't track 'em in puddles and mud and they blend in w/ the landscape.What happened to winter?


----------



## Valentine

chickenqueen said:


> Valentine,I fill up water bottles,small juice containers or other small drink bottles and put them in the waterers or you could put ice in their water on hot days.My chickens love ice water and I know others do it,too.It takes longer for the bottles to melt than free floating ice.In the summer my freezer is full of water bottles.We are having spring right now,noticed the daffodils starting to poke out.It's going up to 50's today w/ a couple of 60 degree days in the forecast w/ rain possible every day for the next week.It's January and I want snow.............


Such a blistering hot one today, my dogs were in air-cond, and still panting. I misted the girls when I let them out and put some ice blocks the kind you put in a cooler, we call it an esky!!!in the water container, they seemed ok, enjoyed their frozen watermelon and yogurt. Keep warm.


----------



## Maryellen

36 and pouring here. My yard is going to be like mud season with all this rain. But if this was snow we would have over a foot so I won't complain


----------



## seminole wind

The usual "I can"t make up my mind" weather.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 51 and raining here. The rain makes it colder than it is so I'm in a sweater indoors with the heater going. Of course I'm still in pajamas, but those are my work pants...and my sleeping pants...I wear them all the time lol.


----------



## seminole wind

I actually found some pants in my closet that had a snap in the front. My lucky day. I got my cast cut off today and have to wear a brace and not use my wrist. There's still a small piece of bone on the head of my radius that hasn't calcified enough yet.

But at least I have a bit more freedom.


----------



## Maryellen

That's great news!! At least now it will hopefully be easier for you to do stuff.


----------



## Valentine

Good job Sem good news. I reckon there won't be any stopping you now. Hopefully that bit of bone will heal in no time.


----------



## chickenqueen

Happy news!!!Follow your dr.'s orders and don't over do it.Give your wrist time to heal.You ain't a spring chicken anymore!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Lol CQ! 
Congrats, Karen! As is said, rest, time to heal, and then strengthening therapy.


----------



## seminole wind

thanks. Funny. On the thumb side, the radial bone ends with it's thicker area (the head). there was a crack in that that hasn't calcified enough. so no lifting, pulling,pushing, etc. However, the pain if I rotate my arm below the elbow is on the ulna side, a completely different side and lower. No idea why. Every time I go, the Doc/PA shows me something different. This time he showed me exactly the right thing. It looks like a splinter that needs to heal to the main bone. I'm hoping I can ride in a few weeks. Or fish.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I can't even believe that I slept with my windows open in January in the dead of winter last night!!


----------



## chickenqueen

It has been raining for 2 weeks now.My yard is a swamp.I have to wear rain gear w/ muck boots to tend the chickens but don't need a jacket.It was 65 degrees yesterday and we went fishing.Didn't even get a nibble but it was nice to be fishing in Jan.We've got a 9.5 lb pork shoulder in the smoker and Dale had to put the smoker in the grow-out pen under the tarp to stay dry.At least it's 50 degrees and going up to 60.He may get wet but not cold.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Some yummy eating in the works, though!!


----------



## Maryellen

Rain tonight again in the for cast. My yard is a mud pit. The ground is frozen so the water has no where to go..today is 41 and tonight we have rain and a wind warning in effect with 50mph winds. It's better then snow , but still.


----------



## chickenqueen

I'd rather it snow.I should be rabbit hunting,not fishing.It's like spring,the bugs are out,dandelions are blooming and the daffodils are starting to poke out.I'm going to start my brussels sprout and cabbage plants at the end of the month.


----------



## Maryellen

I have soooo many rabbits here.. when my good neighbors husky gsd died all.the rabbits came back. When she was alive she hunted them and I never had rabbits in my yard.


----------



## seminole wind

We're supposed to have some serious storms here, but they're not on the radar. It is windy.


----------



## Valentine

chickenqueen said:


> It has been raining for 2 weeks now.My yard is a swamp.I have to wear rain gear w/ muck boots to tend the chickens but don't need a jacket.It was 65 degrees yesterday and we went fishing.Didn't even get a nibble but it was nice to be fishing in Jan.We've got a 9.5 lb pork shoulder in the smoker and Dale had to put the smoker in the grow-out pen under the tarp to stay dry.At least it's 50 degrees and going up to 60.He may get wet but not cold.


I didn't realise it rained so much in Ohio? Isn't it Central America. We get the rain more in the summer and I don't like rain at all, apart from the fact we need it to survive.


----------



## dawg53

Ohio is in North America but with all the rain they're getting, the folks that live there probably think they ARE in Central America lol. Ohio should be getting snow this time of the year.


----------



## Maryellen

Now we are supposed to get 3-5 inches of snow tomorrow into tues. I have my dr appt tomorrow for pre surgery ekg and exam grrrr and a seminar Tuesday . I can't have these two items change


----------



## dawg53

Rough afternoon around us. Tornadoes to the north of us, tornadoes to the west of us, tornadoes to the south of us. Jacksonville dodged a bullet. Phew!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Glad you and yours are safe, Dawg!!


----------



## Maryellen

Thank goodness you are ok dawg!


----------



## dawg53

The bad weather passed off over into the Atlantic. I had dropped the tarps around the coops expecting shifting sideways rains. The winds and rains came from the west southwest and the rain was intermittent. I had hoped for more rain, but I'm not complaining considering the hail and tornadoes in surrounding counties.
I'm driving up to Georgia shortly to check to see if there's any damage to my moms house that I'm selling. It would be my luck.


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,we should be in the 20's w/ snow,not 60's and rain.I'd rather it be winter like.I don't like the cold but I can deal w/ it.I really like the snow,everything is so beautiful snow covered in the country.Dawg,glad to know those storms missed you.They sure left a path destruction down south.We donated some non-perishable items to a local church yesterday to be sent down south.They need help right now.I told Dale to get canned goods from the pantry and he filled the box.I didn't check it.He put the can of beef broth in it that I had bought for the mop for the smoking pork shoulder and I had to improvise and used chicken bouillon instead.Fortunately we couldn't tell the difference....


----------



## seminole wind

How did you cook your pork shoulder? 

I went and cleaned out food cabinets the other day. Got rid of all the outdated stuff. Hubby is hoarding pasta. For 2 of us, I found about 15 boxes! So I made it a point to not buy anymore. 

Years before it was canned beans. When we moved from our rental trailer, I left behind about a dozen cans of beans. A few years ago he stopped being able to eat them, and I must have donated a box of cans!


----------



## seminole wind

Weather. We had some serious weather yesterday. Rain, high wind, thunder, lightning, and a real tornado warning specifically for our area. No tornadoes tho. My chickens under tarps were wet, and a few actually got blown off their perch and slept in a nest.


----------



## chickenqueen

We smoked the pork shoulder.Put it on at 8 am and took it off at 6pm.We are new to smoking meat.Neither of us has done it or seen it done but Dale wanted one and we got it on clearance.It's been a learning experience.I have come to the conclusion it takes 10 hours to cook meat,no matter the cut of meat.A 9 lb pork shoulder or 2 racks of baby back ribs both took 10 hours to cook.And both were tender and juicy.But it was really cold when we did the ribs and warm when we did the 2nd pork shoulder so I don't know if the outside temp has anything to do w/ it but I imagine it does.I'll figure it out as time goes by.If anybody else smokes meat,I'm open to tips, suggestions and recipes...


----------



## nannypattyrn

Jim cooks our ribs for a couple hours for flavor then finishes them for several hours in the over on 250. The brisket he smokes over night on the water smoker. Yum, yum!


----------



## Maryellen

I love smoked meats. Hubby is a serious smoker and smokes everything. Hr does


----------



## Maryellen

He puts pork shouldr on at 4 am and smokes till 6pm. Then ours in oven wrapped for 2 hrs on 300 then let's it sit covered for another hr.


----------



## Maryellen

Ribs he does same time frame too. We have 3 smokers lol


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 75 and sunny here. We're all going to the park once I get off work to go play and have fun. Can't wait.

Stop talking about meat I don't have. I just ate and now I'm hungry again.


----------



## Maryellen

Bill said he puts yellow mustard all over the pork,then he uses a dry rub over that. Then he uses an injector and makes another liquid to inject into it. Tgem wrap in sir ran wrap and put in fridge overnight. Then next morning add more dry rub to pork if you want. Then put in smoker, he uses hickory chips too on the smoker.


----------



## Maryellen

Temps mean alot. Bill puts a welding blanket over his elrctric smoker in winter as the cold affects the smoker


----------



## Maryellen

Bill uses a welding blanket over the electric smoker only. 
.his charcoal smoker gets nothing over it and he won't smoke in wind or extreme cold. If you want recipes I got them,including a bbq sauce I make for ribs.


----------



## Maryellen

Brisket 12 hrs in smoker


----------



## Maryellen




----------



## Maryellen

Ribs and other meat














































And the 2 charcoal smokers


----------



## Maryellen




----------



## Maryellen

Electric smoker


----------



## nannypattyrn

Send me your barbecue sauce recipe pls.


----------



## Maryellen

Ok doky sending you 2


----------



## Maryellen

It wouldn't attach in my private message .. same as other one for cooking instructions


----------



## dawg53

I use hickory chips in my Brinkman smoker also. I soak the chips in water for about 20 minutes, then toss them in the coals.


----------



## Maryellen

I sent you in a private message the other recipe


----------



## Maryellen

Maryellen said:


> Here you go. :
> This is from pineapple marinated loin back pork ribs
> 1 tablespoon chopped onion,1 clove garlic chopped, 1 tablespoon olive oil,1 cup ketchup, 1/3 cup packed brown sugar, 1/4 cup acv, 1/4 cup apple juice,1 tablespoon honey, 1 teaspoon Worcester sauce,1 teaspoon liquid smoke, 1/4 cup teaspoon salt,1/4 cup teaspoon ground black pepper, 1/4 cup teaspoon cayenne pepper, 1/4 cup teaspoon celery seeds.
> Heat lion and garlic in hot oil over medium heat until onion is tender. Dump rest of ingredients in the pot. Bring to a boil stirring so it doesn't stick to pot. Reduce to a simmer and simmer for 10 min or done. . I always double the ingredients if we make more then 2 full racks of ribs. Some we use to glaze the ribs and rest is for once ribs are done to dip.. normally I make enough like 5 quarts lol as we normally smoke 4 full racks of ribs . I taste it as I'm cooking the glaze and I always win up adding more ingredients lol.. you want it to be a little sticky glaze and have it stick to your fingers..


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thank you!! I'll probably spice it up a bit with some jalapeños!!


----------



## Maryellen

I can't handle spicy, so I make a smaller batch for bill since he loves the spicy stuff


----------



## Maryellen

And it's heat the onion and garlic not the lion lol. My dam cell autocorrect the word


----------



## seminole wind

I just love those pictures! I wish I was close enough to invite myself to dinner.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I get upset with auto correct, too. But most of the time, I'm a better speller because of it though.


----------



## seminole wind

I know what you mean with autocorrect! Good thing is my galaxy tablet -there's a way for it to accept my slang, LOL


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yep, the galaxy eventually recognizes the words you use the most. This is probably a good thing because of my Tex-Okie accent!!


----------



## chickenqueen

Wow!!!Lot's of advice.Thank you!!!!I thought the outside temp played a role in how hot things get.A welding blanket is a great idea.I rubbed prepared mustard all over it and a rub and marinated it for almost 24 hours.We smoked it for 10 hours but it should've stayed in there longer.Next time I'll cook it for 12 hours or better.The meat thermometer read 160 degrees and we just sliced some off to eat like that.When I was shredding it for pulled pork yesterday I noticed it was still a little red and bloody at the bone so I had to put it in the oven and finish cooking it.As I was shredding it,one piece for the pot and one piece for my mouth.I couldn't help myself.By the time I had dinner ready,I wasn't hungry anymore.I wonder how the pulled pork and sauce turned out....


----------



## Maryellen

If you are near you are welcome for dinner anytime everyone


----------



## nannypattyrn

We all should meet somewhere in the middle for a big southern cook out!
We usually use Claude's Barbque marinate. Jim "soaks" it for 48 to 72 hours before smoking it. It's more of a savory, not sweet marinate. We use the sauce at the table and usually have at least a couple of flavours.


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm game but I need more practice.Give me a year or two to perfect my skills.I never knew what I was missing but now that I know,I'm hooked.BTW,Dale and my brother said the bar-b-q was excellent.I'll find out later when I heat some up.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Almost 80 degrees in the Sooner state. Red flag fire alert over much of the state,too! Today hot and dry, tomorrow cold and dry


----------



## Maryellen

3 inches of ice yesterday morning. One inch of snow. Rain . Yuck


----------



## chickenqueen

It's still dreary and wet here.Winter is suppose to make a comeback this weekend and maybe(I'm not holding my breath) some accumulating snow.Then the yard will go from being a swamp to an ice skating rink.Ever seen chickens slip-sliding on ice?It's very funny.They can't walk on it any better than we do.


----------



## nannypattyrn

A little crack and freshly tilled dirt makes for happy girls and their boy!


----------



## seminole wind

What a pretty picture! Is that where your garden will go?


----------



## nannypattyrn

No, that's the chicken area. I put a few cans of crack out and winter rye and raked it in. With our mild weather this year, some of it will sprout for some green forage. We do raised bed that is still covered for now.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Raised bed, will open and start cold crops in about 4 weeks.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 57 and partly cloudy. My wife and kids are out playing on the new to us trampoline.


----------



## Maryellen

Nanny what cold crops are you planting?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Probably things like broccoli, kale, onions, etc...


----------



## nannypattyrn

Austin, my kids loved their trampoline!! Just make them stay safe!


----------



## Valentine

Austin the trampoline is great for the equilibrium enjoy


----------



## chickenqueen

Winter made a comeback yesterday w/ temps in the 30's and light snow all day.This morning it's still flurrying lightly.Most of it is melting on contact.


----------



## seminole wind

The last 2 days here have been cold (50's). Yesterday was so windy. I had been watching you tube on flounder fishing off a beach and was looking for a place. Clearwater is over an hour away. Up the coast here we have Pine Island, which is a real beach about 30 minutes north of us past Weeki Wachee. Promising. Then I discovered an old , New to me place called Hudson Beach. I was there 15 years ago and it was just a gazebo on the water. Now, it's a walled sandy shore line with lots of created shade and benches and picnic tables. The "beach" is this 10 foot wide sandy area that is walled, so you have to get over the wall to be on that pathetic beach. So it is right on the gulf, beautiful to look out on the water. Great for shore fishing!

Then there's this popular eatery up there on the shore that is basically a huge bar and serves sandwiches, hambugers, and a number of fish fried or blackened. Hubby ordered Grouper. YUMM! I've never had Grouper before and it's really good. Maybe I'll catch one one day.

So this place is like an uncrowded walkway on the edge of the water about 1/4 mile long perfect for fishing uninterrupted.


----------



## seminole wind

I want to grow a few things but all I have is beach sand. So it would involve bringing lots of horse manure, and probably screening underneath for moles and voles. And my back yard needs sooo much work.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Could you do something like the square foot gardening concept? Look on Pintrest or YouTube. You're good with a hammer. I have a friend who did it here. No bending or plowing needed.


----------



## seminole wind

I learned how to garden with a square foot gardening book!


----------



## chickenqueen

I keep my maters and peppers in big pots we picked up after someone planted a lot of bushes/trees and threw them away.One man's junk is another man's treasure.It deters the chickens,very easy to weed if you have to but not many weeds get into the pot and you can move them if needed.If it rains a lot my yard gets swampy and 1 year my garden was drowned,you couldn't even walk out there w/o having your boots sucked off your feet.I buy dirt every year and at the end,dump the dirt in all of the holes the chickens/dog dug all summer.As a matter of fact,today is a good day to start above ground crops and I'm going to start my Brussels sprouts to go out in March...


----------



## seminole wind

I would never grow veggies in a pot here. I'd be watering twice a day!


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 78 and sunny. We just got a new to us trampoline and I can't wait to get outside and play with the kids on it.


----------



## seminole wind

Did you just say it was for the kids (but really for you?)


----------



## dawg53

It's around 40 this morning and the air smells of smoke. There must be a wildfire or controlled burn somewhere. We need rain for sure.


----------



## chickenqueen

The sun is out this morning.It's been really dreary around here w/ rain or flurries but not too cold.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> It's around 40 this morning and the air smells of smoke. There must be a wildfire or controlled burn somewhere. We need rain for sure.


Are you sure it's not fireplaces or wood stoves?


----------



## seminole wind

I bought a ham steak. Aside from pan frying, any ideas on doing anything else to it?

Must be chilly out.

I got to go register my boat today. Imagine to need a register a 9.5 long plastic boat for a little trolling motor!


----------



## CFAdmin

seminolewind said:


> I bought a ham steak. Aside from pan frying, any ideas on doing anything else to it?
> 
> Must be chilly out.
> 
> I got to go register my boat today. Imagine to need a register a 9.5 long plastic boat for a little trolling motor!


All I've ever done is pan fry it so no clue but let us know what you end up doing.

It's 70 and chilly. I have the windows open so it's not that bad but still, chilly.


----------



## Maryellen

I take ham steak, put brown sugar on it, add a can of crushed pineapples and slow fry it all in a pan till the pineapples are a nice brown color


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Are you sure it's not fireplaces or wood stoves?


Controlled burns. It was on the evening news.


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> I take ham steak, put brown sugar on it, add a can of crushed pineapples and slow fry it all in a pan till the pineapples are a nice brown color


Sounds excellent!


----------



## Maryellen

It's very good, gives the ham steak added flavor. I like to burn the steak a little. And the brown sugar I use alot lol


----------



## CFAdmin

Hey guys. Man that sounds good. I'm frying chicken for dinner tonight but next time I'm at the store I'm going to grab a ham steak and give that a try. 

It's 74 and sunny here, just to keep us on topic, lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood here, today as well! 69 spring like degrees. We opened the raised garden up. I put pics on another post.
The ham does sound good!


----------



## seminole wind

Austin said:


> Hey guys. Man that sounds good. I'm frying chicken for dinner tonight but next time I'm at the store I'm going to grab a ham steak and give that a try.
> 
> It's 74 and sunny here, just to keep us on topic, lol.


Sounds like an easy recipe, Austin. 
I like things a bit burned too!


----------



## Maryellen

I'm all for easy cooking. One of my favorites is spaghetti squash with roasted garlic tomatos , leeks, garlic, sausage. It's really good and easy


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

We went almost 2 weeks with no snow, got all the roofs cleared off at work and at home just in time...today its snowing again. Looks like the 3+ feet we have might get another 8-10 inches. Be safe out there everyone!!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's sunny and cool and windy.There was a thin layer of ice on the pond and 3 mallards paddling around.My daffodils are 4"tall and I have several Brussels sprout seedlings.


----------



## seminole wind

IncubatorWarehouse said:


> We went almost 2 weeks with no snow, got all the roofs cleared off at work and at home just in time...today its snowing again. Looks like the 3+ feet we have might get another 8-10 inches. Be safe out there everyone!!


Patrick, I don't think Idaho is an easy place to live. But I'll bet you have good skiing . I lived in SLC Utah for 4 years at the foot of the Wasatch Mountains.


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> I'm all for easy cooking. One of my favorites is spaghetti squash with roasted garlic tomatos , leeks, garlic, sausage. It's really good and easy


Okay, Recipe?


----------



## Maryellen

Take a spaghetti squash and cut it into 5 sections, the sections should each be an 0 shape. Spray both sides with olive oil and place on aluminum foil in a flat pan. Bake at 420 for 20 minutes or until the edges are brown. . I the meantime take hunts garlic roasted tomatos and put in a pot and heat up, adding cut leeks ,scallions, minced or fresh chopped garlic (cook like tomato sauce basically). In another pan brown up sausage or chopped meat, till brown. (Or cook shrimp till done of you prefer shrimp). Once the spaghetti squash is done cooking take out of oven and u send a fork to scrape out the spaghetti squash into a bowl. Add the sauce and meat or shrimp and mix up and eat
...


----------



## Maryellen

It's low carbs and delicious. You can also take zucchini and make noodles with it and fry it in a pan with butter garlic and coconut oil and add meat or shrimp too


----------



## Maryellen

Or make spaghetti squash with bacon and butter and garlic. .
Here Is spaghetti squash with butter and garlic .


----------



## Maryellen

Here is easy recipe for garlic cheesy cauliflower breadsticks. I made them and my husband's kids loved them,thought they were real breadsticks lol..

One head cauliflower, 4 garlic cloves, 2 cups mozzarella cheese, 4 eggs, salt, pepper, oregano
Shred cauliflower and put in bowl,cover and heat on microwave 10 minutes. Add eggs,garlic, mozzarella cheese,salt,pepper,oregano and mix. Spread out on parchment paper in pan and flatten out. Bake 20 min at 400 degrees till brown. Take out and add more mozzarella cheese and put back in oven till cheese melted. Then take out and eat. I used steamed cauliflower and put it in a food processor till it mixed into paste, then squeezed the excess water out and followed rest of directions.


----------



## CFAdmin

I've never even heard of spaghetti squash. I'll have to look for it. I love squash.


----------



## seminole wind

Austin said:


> I've never even heard of spaghetti squash. I'll have to look for it. I love squash.


We make spaghetti squash , cut in half lengthwise, upside down on greased cookie sheet at 400 until done (knife goes thru easily). Then I scoop out the spaghetti and use butter, pepper , salt, and parmesan cheese.


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> Here is easy recipe for garlic cheesy cauliflower breadsticks. I made them and my husband's kids loved them,thought they were real breadsticks lol..
> 
> One head cauliflower, 4 garlic cloves, 2 cups mozzarella cheese, 4 eggs, salt, pepper, oregano
> Shred cauliflower and put in bowl,cover and heat on microwave 10 minutes. Add eggs,garlic, mozzarella cheese,salt,pepper,oregano and mix. Spread out on parchment paper in pan and flatten out. Bake 20 min at 400 degrees till brown. Take out and add more mozzarella cheese and put back in oven till cheese melted. Then take out and eat. I used steamed cauliflower and put it in a food processor till it mixed into paste, then squeezed the excess water out and followed rest of directions.


Maryellen, this doesn't come out too runny with cauliflower and eggs?


----------



## Maryellen

Nope, not runny at all if you use a large head of cauliflower with 4 eggs. Or use more mozzarella cheese, like 3 cups instead of 2.

If you cut the spaghetti squash in 5 slices instead of length wise it's easier to scoop the seeds out and remove it after its cooked.


----------



## Maryellen

26 degrees out . Brrrrr. I'm nice and cozy inside hobbling around a bit lol


----------



## chickenqueen

23 degrees here w/ temps tomorrow morning in the teens.Winter made a comeback but they are predicting 60 degrees and thunderstorms early next week then temp dropping 30 or more overnight and snow flurries.It's no wonder why everybody(but me) is sick w/ respiratory issues.60 degrees one day,20 degrees the next day.....


----------



## Maryellen

Going to 15 tonight. Bill locked up both coops and all chickens are in . I put curtains over the coop doors to cut the drafts down and it's been a huge difference in the coop temps during the day,keeps them warmer. Doors all locked at night .


----------



## chickenqueen

Same here but the sun is shining.Started out at 11 degrees and going above freezing today.As long as the sun is shining,it's not so cold or so I tell myself...


----------



## seminole wind

I will have to take a trip north one year to remind myself of what cold really feels like.


----------



## Maryellen

Come here when it's the coldest lol....we get these west winds from Nov to march that are insane


----------



## Valentine

Very humid today, have a bucket of water and ice in their water


----------



## chickenqueen

It's sunny and in the 40's and very windy.But not too bad.I didn't have to put the snowsuit on to tend the flock this morning.The yard finally dried out just in time for more rain and thunderstorms.


----------



## seminole wind

probably warming up. I have to go trim another horse foot. I was worn out after doing one yesterday. I have no stamina unless i'm building something.


----------



## nannypattyrn

60s here, it's all I can do to keep from planting get my garden!! We are going to plant onions though.


----------



## Maryellen

35 here waiting for snow to hit in the next few days


----------



## seminole wind

Just cold. 50's to 60's tonight.


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> 35 here waiting for snow to hit in the next few days


Big snow or average snow?


----------



## Maryellen

A few inches maybe. So far nothing yet


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Just cold. 50's to 60's tonight.


Hah, the difference between central Florida and north Florida...40's to 50's tonight. South Florida must be 60's and 70's tonight eh?


----------



## chickenqueen

We'll be in the 50's tonight and 60's tomorrow w/ thunderstorms then back to the 30's and a little snow Wed.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> Hah, the difference between central Florida and north Florida...40's to 50's tonight. South Florida must be 60's and 70's tonight eh?


Well, no. We haven't had a night in the seventies, but frequently during the day. Our heat runs a lot at night.

Anyone here majorly heat with a wood stove?


----------



## seminole wind

I think it's a perfect day today to try out the new rod at the beach. Should be fun with an empty beach. Are there any household foods good to use as bait? Maybe I should just buy a bag of shrimp and freeze it.


----------



## nannypattyrn

seminolewind said:


> Well, no. We haven't had a night in the seventies, but frequently during the day. Our heat runs a lot at night.
> 
> Anyone here majorly heat with a wood stove?


We used to, Karen, but allergies to smoke made use switch to a gas log heater. We also have central air and heat.


----------



## Maryellen

We heat with a wood stove, we go thru 6-7 cords a winter . The downstairs where all the pipes are not heated, so we have to use the wood stove. It's 98 down there and 75 upstairs.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 78 and raining. Rain makes it feel colder than it is. Still, it's a nice day out.


----------



## Valentine

It is raining cool cool breeze after days of heat wave over the 100's phew, chooks and I almost passed out yesterday. Wonder how long this rain will last.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's 81 sunny, windy degrees in the Sooner State. We got 13 eggs today, I guess my chickens think it's summer!!


----------



## seminole wind

80 today!!!!! I went out to the beach to try my new rod out and noticed the new reel has scratches on it! Back it goes. Some one must have returned it. But it was lovely casting and this guy came up to me and talked a bit about what he's caught. 9 miles out on a boat........ The gulf water is nice. Not much on big waves. Just real nice water.

There's a restaurant/bar on the beach and so many people were eating/drinking.


----------



## chickenqueen

We're in the 60's w/ possible severe thunderstorms.It stormed last night,too,and a clap of thunder woke me up.At first I thought it was an explosion,it was so loud it shook the windows.It took a minute to realize it was thunder.So many people shoot exploding targets around here,sometimes it sounds like a war zone on the weekends.First it's the semi or automatic gunfire then boom,boom,boom.I wonder if I'll be able to tell the difference between somebody out having fun or a real threat.


----------



## Maryellen

33 and pouring here, we had ice early this morning and now it's just rain


----------



## seminole wind

I could use some rain here. I have to go pick up feed today.


----------



## dawg53

It was 80 here yesterday, a record high. We got much needed rain from thunderstorms late last night. This is day 2 worming my birds. 'Tonic" in preps for laying, they are starting to squat.


----------



## Maryellen

34 here, super foggy. Supposed to get anywhere from 3-12 inches of snow tonight into tomorrow. .


----------



## chickenqueen

It's in the mid 40's at 9 am but temps are dropping all day into the 30's w/ a possible 1-2" of snow this evening.Then it's going to be cold for a couple of days then back into the 50's and rain over the weekend.


----------



## Maryellen

53 right now. And supposedly 6-12 inches of snow tonight in to tomorrow night....


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, I was going to say, ME, let us know about the snow! You're supposed to be getting a lot! We watch Suffolk County NY.


----------



## Maryellen

It's now 37. The temps dropped fast today. I'm hoping for none lol... got the snow blower ready and all chickens are ready lol


----------



## Maryellen

And it's been snowing since late after midnight. Still snowing
.. 28 degrees. . Those of you in the storms path be careful, blizzard warnings are up for the new England coast and parts of NY


----------



## chickenqueen

That's not fair!!!I want some snow,too.We got a very light dusting and it's going to be cold but that's it.ME,I'm so jealous!!!Be careful walking around in it w/ your knee....


----------



## Maryellen

Snow....

New coop. Bill is going to check on chickens.










Red coop..... he checked on them after the above pic. (Coop is next to large shed.. I wish that she'd was my coop)


----------



## chickenqueen

ME,rub it in!!!


----------



## Maryellen

The Canadian dog is having a blast in NJ snow lol...


----------



## chickenqueen

I am soooooo jealous!!!!Send a little my way.....I need some snow to go rabbit hunting.The season ends this month and I haven't been out once,all we have gotten is a couple of snowflakes and a lot of rain.


----------



## Maryellen

Chicken queen you don't have snow? I'll send all this your way! How do you go rabbit hunting in snow? Don't they stay in their burrows when it snows?I have a ton of rabbits here, ever since my neighbors dog died the rabbits repopulated.


----------



## Maryellen

At least a foot here now


----------



## Maryellen

18 here. Brrrr


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yikes! It's a balmy 43 here.


----------



## chickenqueen

20 here w/ wind chills in the teens but no snow.It's going up to 60 tomorrow w/ thunderstorms.


----------



## seminole wind

67 here- Brrrr!


----------



## seminole wind

Always reminds me of the joke about a couple move from the south to the north.


----------



## Valentine

Our second day of over 40 degrees, my two just hanging around under the house, smart chickens. Doing all I can to stay cool, lots of cold showers. Having family over 16 of them for dinner to celebrate my nieces birthday, could have picked a better day. She wanted roast chicken, oh dear! I am not eating as much chicken as I used to.


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> 67 here- Brrrr!


Hahahahaha!!!It's 52 degrees here.I went out to tend the chickens and didn't need a jacket.This time yesterday it was 15 degrees and had to wear the snowsuit(even though we don't have snow).


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's 59 windy sunny degrees here. I would be outside drinking my coffee but there was a heavy dew on my deck swing.


----------



## Maryellen

40 here today. Snow is trying to melt


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's already up to 76 here and supposed to be 87!!


----------



## seminole wind

nannypattyrn said:


> It's 59 windy sunny degrees here. I would be outside drinking my coffee but there was a heavy dew on my deck swing.


If you don't have a roll of paper towels I can mail you some.


----------



## nannypattyrn

seminolewind said:


> If you don't have a roll of paper towels I can mail you some.


I have plenty, lol!! I was just lazy to go get some!


----------



## Maryellen

Snowing ....again... first freezing rain ... now snow. .. already 2 inches grrrrrr


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 60 again but temps are going down all day.The sun is suppose to make an appearance but I haven't seen it yet.Every now and then,a hard wind blows through and it's pushing the chickens around.


----------



## seminole wind

It's a bit warm here. In Fl, we have quite a few winter days where we are using the ac and heat within each 24 hour day. Crazy.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I can't believe that it's barely the middle of February and I'm watering. Trees and other plants are budding out! We've been in drought conditions for so many years now. We get either enough rain to drown everything or like now, I'm watering. Averages are more dry than wet.


----------



## Maryellen

12 inches plus 3 more grrrrr. 30.out and now freezing rain


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 40,sunny and no wind.


----------



## Maryellen

35 and super windy here in North nj


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> I can't believe that it's barely the middle of February and I'm watering. Trees and other plants are budding out! We've been in drought conditions for so many years now. We get either enough rain to drown everything or like now, I'm watering. Averages are more dry than wet.


Same here Patti.
Like Karen, a/c one day and heater the next.


----------



## seminole wind

weather. Nothing new.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 77 and I'm feeling. My AC broke last night and I'm waiting for a maintenance worker to show up. Might be a couple of days before he gets here. Danggit.


----------



## seminole wind

I mostly don't whine about the weather-especially if you can't change it.
Austin, hope you get your ac fixed before you melt.


----------



## dawg53

Austin said:


> It's 77 and I'm feeling. My AC broke last night and I'm waiting for a maintenance worker to show up. Might be a couple of days before he gets here. Danggit.


UGH! A/C is a must, hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## seminole wind

Back in the old days here in Florida I don't know how people did it. Well my family and even me had no ac until the 4th car. And then I don't think Florida was as hot way way back then before all the deforestation and concrete parking lots replaced them.

Houses way way back (Cracker houses) had rooms in a row where all the rooms got a cross breeze and a porch connecting the rooms. Really interesting.


----------



## CFAdmin

Since it's not over 90 it will take sometime. I bet they just read my report and have thought about doing something, but probably not.


----------



## Valentine

Thunderstorms here in Sydney humid as anything. Floods galore. Still in high 40's


----------



## chickenqueen

It's sunny and 50 degrees.We are expecting at least 1 week of temps in the 60's.I don't know what happened to winter,I guess it's on vacation this year.


----------



## nannypattyrn

60 degrees here in the Sooner state with thunderstorms predicted by the the "weather guessers" as Dawg would say. Yes, seems like winter took a vacation this year. But, I'm not planting much yet just because winter still has around 5 or 6 weeks to pop up, esp night frosts.


----------



## nannypattyrn

60 degrees here in the Sooner state with thunderstorms predicted by the "weather guessers " as Dawg would say. I'm not going to plant much more than onions yet though because winter can still pop out esp with night frosts.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oops, disregard my double posts pls.


----------



## Maryellen

Supposed to be in the 50's tomorrow. Hopefully it will melt the snow lol


----------



## Maryellen

Omg it's 55 out.. talk about gorgeous weather. But the snow isn't melting fast enough. I wanted to let the chickens out of their pen but I have a cooper's hawk hanging around


----------



## seminole wind

Geez. Is that hawk always around?


----------



## Maryellen

Yep. Little **** hasn't left... he hasn't killed any of my chickens, he has tried, but failed
But he isn't leaving. He was dive bombing the azaleas as the sparrows were all hiding in them the other day. I think he might have gotten a few of my neighbors hens a while back so he is hanging around


----------



## dawg53

We had frost yesterday morning then it warmed up real quick. We had the a/c on yesterday afternoon.
The radar showed a big blob of much needed rain coming in our direction out of the Gulf of Mexico earlier this afternoon. We had a very light shower that didnt last 5 minutes, it fizzled out. I had to water all our plants.


----------



## seminole wind

I think we got a good rain yesterday overnight.  The heat was on yesterday. Today will be warmer .


----------



## Maryellen

61 right now omg


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

Wow 61 degree that's not cold at all for chickens my chickens come out of their house when its 20 degrees


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 38 degrees and very foggy.It's so thick I can't see the street.The sun just came up so hopefully it clears up soon.


----------



## Maryellen

43 here . Chickens are loving it.


----------



## Maryellen

James for here in Feb 61 is odd. My chickens are always out except when it's a blizzard. They are out when it's 0 here, just not when we get blizzards,then they stay in their coop on their own accord, but come out for food and water.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

OK?...................


----------



## seminole wind

80's here. Oh brother!
Maryellen, that's your Feb. tease!


----------



## Maryellen

jamesBlackAustralorp said:


> Wow 61 degree that's not cold at all for chickens my chickens come out of their house when its 20 degrees


I was responding to your post James. .


----------



## Maryellen

Yep today it's 50, I know it won't last, but it's a really nice relief, some of the snow is melting, we still have ice in the shaded spots. I'm hoping march has no snow.


----------



## dawg53

Upper 70's the rest of this week and into next week. Bye bye winter. My Barred Rocks and Black Stars have kicked egg laying into high gear!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Our weather is about the same, Dawg. Our hens only slowed down during Dec and Jan, but have kicked it up again. We're getting 12 to 14 daily fromm 24 hens of which I'm sure that only 22 are actually laying. I sold 7 dozen yesterday.


----------



## seminole wind

I actually got 6 eggs yesterday! Up from 1 a day!


----------



## Maryellen

I got 5 so far today. 47 out but cloudy


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 56 and raining.I noticed some of my chickens are molting,there are feathers everywhere.It's been really warm this winter(except for Dec.,when it was bitterly cold).It's going to get cold again and I hope those chickens can stay warm.I also have a hen w/ respiratory issues and wonder if it's because of the weather,she's receiving antibiotics but is staying outside for now(I'm out of cages).


----------



## seminole wind

Well I think if she was not in contact with another bird with issues, it's possibly bacterial, and the way to go. I hope it's not too bad. You may want to isolate her anyway.


----------



## seminole wind

We have major rain covering most of Florida but skipping over us.

I got 6 eggs yesterday!!!!!


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 86 and sunny right now. They just fixed my AC so I'm happy. It took them a week but the finally did it.


----------



## Maryellen

I would isolate her respiratory issues just to be safe.


----------



## seminole wind

Rain!!!!!....


----------



## chickenqueen

It was 61 at 8 am.I let the flock loose and didn't need a jacket.Usually this time of year I have to wear a snowsuit,hat and gloves to tend the chickens.We're getting a thunderstorm tomorrow night,complete w/ damaging winds/hail.I hope they are wrong.I don't have Ruby in because I'm out of cages.When Jr. was sick in Nov w/ the same symptoms,I took him to the vet.The dr, said he wasn't contagious.He also said the oxytetracycline would've worked on him if I had used distilled water to mix it.I had a few pills of Baytril leftover and she's been getting that-she picks the pill out of the bread,eats the bread,then eats the pill.


----------



## Maryellen

CQ try to get the living world XL rabbit cage on amazon when it's on sale for $50. It's easy to store and put together and works great for a chicken infirmary.


----------



## Maryellen

67 out right now. Chickens are out and living it. The 3 in the house are now in the red coop since the next week weather will be ok, plus the coop is heated so they will be fine. So no more chickens inside for now . Until the eggs hatch lol


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> It was 61 at 8 am.I let the flock loose and didn't need a jacket.Usually this time of year I have to wear a snowsuit,hat and gloves to tend the chickens.We're getting a thunderstorm tomorrow night,complete w/ damaging winds/hail.I hope they are wrong.I don't have Ruby in because I'm out of cages.When Jr. was sick in Nov w/ the same symptoms,I took him to the vet.The dr, said he wasn't contagious.He also said the oxytetracycline would've worked on him if I had used distilled water to mix it.I had a few pills of Baytril leftover and she's been getting that-she picks the pill out of the bread,eats the bread,then eats the pill.


If your weatherguessers are like ours, you wont have anything to worry about. 
Baytril is top of the line and should take care of any bacterial infection.
I'm curious; why did the vet recommend distilled water with oxytet?


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

How old are they


----------



## chickenqueen

dawg53 said:


> If your weatherguessers are like ours, you wont have anything to worry about.
> Baytril is top of the line and should take care of any bacterial infection.
> I'm curious; why did the vet recommend distilled water with oxytet?


He told me I had hard tap water and it binds to the antibiotic rendering it useless unless you double or quadruple the dose,I don't remember which.I had Jr. on it for 3 days w/ no improvement so I took him to the Vet's(he's really good w/ the chickens and my birds).He said Jr. had a common bacterial infection,non-contagious,and the oxytet would've worked had I used distilled water.Too bad no one told me at the feed store but maybe they didn't know either.Now you can't buy it OTC,so I didn't bother telling them after I found out.That little piece of knowledge cost about $100.James,my sick hen is 3 years old.I caught her on a fishing trip in 8/2014.A red hen,like your new chicks.


----------



## chickenqueen

Oh yeah,the weather.It's 68 and I went to let the chickens out in shorts this morning.Tomorrow we are dropping to the 30's after severe storms tonight and damaging winds.It's really windy right now but the sun is shining bright.I hope the coop doesn't blow away...


----------



## Maryellen

70 today and I got shorts on lol


----------



## CFAdmin

Well it's 83 and my AC is out again. They are working on it now but they had to turn the heat on in order to defrost it so it's so dang hot in my house it isn't funny. 

I have to keep checking on them too. They constantly need access to stuff and although I can't think of anything else they might need access to I'm sure I'm just missing something and they will ask again here real soon..


----------



## seminole wind

Austin, sorry about the ac. 2 years ago our ac went and we ended up replacing the whole thing. At the worst possible time financially. Now we have one with a 10 year warranty.

It's warm enough to wear shorts, but I haven't shaved my legs for quite a while so I'm stuck in jeans til I do!

CQ, that's interesting about the well water. I guess if I need to medicate their water in the future, I'll be buying distilled water to put it in to.


----------



## Valentine

Rain here has settled for the week,poor chickens. But my deep litter is working so it's not muddy. Go away rain.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sem,I don't have well water,I have city water.I think well water is "soft" and you are probably ok but I guess I would check it out first,just in case.We made it to 78 degrees yesterday,breaking the warmest Feb. day record.It's 36 out this am and I have to put the snowsuit on to tend the flock.They are not going to be happy,it's cold and still really windy.I found some boxes of mac-n-cheese for 3/$1 so I picked some up and I reckon I'll fix a couple of boxes as treats today to brighten their day.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> Sem,I don't have well water,I have city water.I think well water is "soft" and you are probably ok but I guess I would check it out first,just in case.We made it to 78 degrees yesterday,breaking the warmest Feb. day record.It's 36 out this am and I have to put the snowsuit on to tend the flock.They are not going to be happy,it's cold and still really windy.I found some boxes of mac-n-cheese for 3/$1 so I picked some up and I reckon I'll fix a couple of boxes as treats today to brighten their day.


Good info about the hard water CQ, I'll keep it in mind for future reference. Even though antibiotics are off the shelf, I'm sure there are folks that have some laying around. If it's over a year old, I'd imagine the dosage would have to be doubled anyway. That's what I did with my Black Star recently with the 1 year old bottle of sulmet and she recovered nicely. The feed store stopped carrying it.

We had fog this morning and now it's partly cloudy. We're expecting a cold front this afternoon with little or no rain, then a sharp drop in temps into the 40's overnight.


----------



## seminole wind

CQ, way back when, like early 90's, with a child, divorce,school, delivering 250-400 newspapers a day, and paying off a small car loan, my daughter and I had times where we lived on kraft macaroni and cheese. I'd get it on sale 4 for a buck. I still feel great fondness for those boxes!


----------



## chickenqueen

We had off and on snow flurries all day yesterday and this morning the waterer out front is frozen.I've got daffodils ready to start blooming.I'm not too worried about them,I've seen them sprout up and bloom through several inches of snow.


----------



## Maryellen

Major storm came thru last night.


----------



## chickenqueen

We got that storm Friday night.The wind was blowing so hard and we dropped 40 degrees in a matter of hours.It went from 78 to 31 degrees.It's 42 and raining now.They are saying more storms the next couple of days.


----------



## Maryellen

A few places had tornados, the wind was horrible. It was 23 this morning and going to 50 today.


----------



## seminole wind

Wow sounds like you all have winter. I remember Feb. always sucked as far as weather goes. Yesterday was nice.


----------



## Valentine

Your winter is heading down under. Hasn't stopped raining, that horrid heat has gone, soon you'll be getting some warmth. We are off to Europe in May, I hope to do some of the Camino to Santiago walk trail, easy parts, by car ha ha. You guys stay safe up North, don't like the sounds of tornadoes, we somehow miss out on them thank goodness.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 79 and overcast in my part of Texas. We have softball practice tonight. I hope the sun comes up for a while before that.


----------



## dawg53

We're expecting record heat the next few days, upper 80's  It's not even summer grrrr.
I told my wife last night it looks like we'll have a very hot and dry summer.


----------



## seminole wind

Please say it isn't so!!! Our 50's to 70's degrees is perfect. I hate to see it go.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 46 and storming.The thunder woke me up.It should be snowing but at least my pond level came up after the hot,dry summer of yesteryear.It's done nothing but rain this winter.I planted 10 new blue spruce trees in Dec and every one died despite all the rain.I must have gotten some bad trees.About 1/2 of all the trees I planted in the spring died.I'm getting replacements but will have 30+ trees to replant.


----------



## seminole wind

That really bites that you have to replace them all.


----------



## Maryellen

Did the trees come with a warranty? Home depot guarantees bushes and trees for one year out here


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 79 and overcast here. I wish it would just rain and get it over with. 

Sorry you lost your trees ChickenQueen. I hope there's something you can do about it.


----------



## seminole wind

Austin said:


> It's 79 and overcast here. I wish it would just rain and get it over with.
> 
> Sorry you lost your trees ChickenQueen. I hope there's something you can do about it.


I guess your ac is working now?


----------



## Valentine

If it's like the one we had it's gruesome. Hasn't stopped raining this week.


----------



## Maryellen

58 now. Supposed to get snow this week ugh


----------



## chickenqueen

I got the trees from the Arbors Foundation and the are guaranteed for 1 year and they are sending new trees.I just have to plant then again.It's in the 50's and storming and boy did we have storms.My phone kept going off.1st it was flash flooding then severe thunderstorm warning then tornado warnings.Power is out all over(but not here) and schools are closed due to flooding.My pond is way up,almost overflowing.It's been low for a couple of years and this morning I was surprised it filled up over night.


----------



## Maryellen

Good you get replacement trees this weather is playing havoc on all trees and bushes. It's raining here today and we are supposed to get snow Friday lol


----------



## CFAdmin

I'm glad they are covering your trees. That would be bad to have to eat that cost. 

It's 73 and sunny here. A perfect day to be outside. We have my daughter's softball practice tonight so that should be nice. Maybe a bit chilly, but better than the warm weather we've been getting.


----------



## chickenqueen

We are suppose to have a little snow,too,but it won't stick because the ground is too warm.I set the Brussels sprout plants out yesterday.It started warm,then the temp fell all day.It was in the 40's when I brought them in.They are back out now and I hope to be transplanting them in a week or two if the weather holds out.We are suppose to be back in the 50's and 60's this weekend.The pond is overflowing it's banks and there were some mallards back there swimming around this morning.Haven't seen the geese for a couple of days and I wonder if they will continue to nest back there after I get geese.They have been coming here to nest longer than I've been here(17 years now)but I'm not too worried,there are plenty of them,it's not like they are endangered.I know some people spend a lot of $ trying to get rid of them.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 63 and partly cloudy here. It's a nice day.


----------



## seminole wind

I am surprised that it was 87 yesterday! I feel cheated out of winter.


----------



## Maryellen

29 here today brrrrr


----------



## chickenqueen

It's in the low 30's today.I had to wear the snowsuit to let the chickens out.It's going down into the teens tomorrow morning then warming back up.I feel cheated out of winter,too.I've been complaining all winter about it.Never did get a chance to go rabbit hunting,you can't find them in swampy fields....


----------



## CFAdmin

IT's 64 and partly cloudy here. It's a nice day. Can't wait to get off and get outside.


----------



## seminole wind

Austin said:


> IT's 64 and partly cloudy here. It's a nice day. Can't wait to get off and get outside.


I love the weather when a hot climate area gets "winter".


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 26 and snowing.Most is melting on contact and rabbit season is over,so who cares?I put my Brussels sprout plants out and forgot about them.Dale remembered at 9 last night and the temp had dropped to 25.Most of the plants look bad and I didn't know what to do.I put a little lukewarm water on the roots and this morning 4-5 plants still are drooping and look wilted but the soil is moist.I still have more than we need,I just won't have as many to give away.


----------



## seminole wind

Snow? What's snow?

40's here last night and 70's today. Perfect! For what I don't know yet.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 30 now but going up to 60.The sun is shining.I know 2 chickens who are going out for the day when it gets warmer....


----------



## Maryellen

3 this morning now up to 19


----------



## seminole wind

40's last night. 70's today. Nice.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's in the 50's and raining.I'm trying to kick the house chickens out.No more play time in the house.If they want to roam,they can do it outside.Blue Belle's back is pretty much healed and her feathers have grown back,you can no longer see the area unless you move a lot of feathers.Gimpy is very active and even started laying again.I want them out before I get the goslings in May.Since hunting season is over,I'm ready for spring and I hope the weather stays warm now.


----------



## seminole wind

It looks like we'll be in the 60's to 70's for a while.


----------



## dawg53

We're up to 70 today but windy, alot of wind yesterday too. Night time temps in the low 50's.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 84 and partly cloudy. A great day to play baseball!


----------



## seminole wind

Or fish!.........


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 56,raining and windy.My yard is a swamp but the pond is full for the 1st time in 3-4 years.


----------



## seminole wind

Boy, CQ, you are getting a lot of rain! We really could use some.

I hate making any kind of phone call and I have 3 to make today. I have put it off for days. I just hate making them. The only good thing about making phone calls now days is that you don't have to hold the phone against your ear.


----------



## CFAdmin

83 and overcast out there today.


----------



## Wyandotter

65 degrees here.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's sunny and 45.After 2 more days of rain,my yard is now a bog,had my boot sucked off my foot in the mud by the coop yesterday.Right now the yard is perfect for geese....


----------



## Maryellen

Going up to 55 today . Loving this weather


----------



## seminole wind

70's........
But in the past month I've gone from 1 egg to 8 yesterday!


----------



## CFAdmin

77 and cloudy. We have softball tonight so hopefully the sun comes out for a bit.


----------



## Maryellen

Snow for friday , 3 -5 inches wtf


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 80 and partly cloudy. Looked like it was going to rain all day but nope.


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> Snow for friday , 3 -5 inches wtf


You make it easy to be glad I left Long Island!


----------



## Maryellen

Snowing here. Yuck


----------



## chickenqueen

Winter has returned.It's 30 but sunny and not going to get much warmer.The warm weather tricked some of my trees to bloom and the flock is molting.I hope everything can withstand a week or so of frigid temps.


----------



## Maryellen

3 inches. Snow is done. High of 19 brrrrrr


----------



## seminole wind

ME, sounds like you all are having a lot of cold days late in the season. 19 is just not acceptable.


----------



## seminole wind

Typical Florida. Heat comes on during the night, and ac during the day. I might just drive up to the beach and try fishing. "Try" is the key word.


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah hot in the 60'd then 19.... I'm now sick grrrr


----------



## Wyandotter

It was in the 80s a few weeks ago and now it's in the 30s.


----------



## seminole wind

It was 70's today. I went to the beach and did some surf casting. The water was so warm I should have brought my suit!


----------



## Maryellen

Storm tonight, up to 12-24 inches predicted for the Tri state area


----------



## seminole wind

I heard about your major storm. Lots of snow. Hope it's the last one right?


----------



## chickenqueen

It's snowing here now.We got about an inch already.It's going down into the teens tonight and stay cold for a minute.I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Maryellen

I locked both coops up with food and water. I'm hoping the storm.isnt that bad and that my run doesn't collapse. We plan on keeping up with taking the snow off the roof (well bill will as I can't do anything due to my knee).
I'm hoping it's the last storm.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> It was 70's today. I went to the beach and did some surf casting. The water was so warm I should have brought my suit!


Catch anything?
Raining here most of the afternoon and in to the night. We needed it. Down to low 30's the next several nights.


----------



## Maryellen

Snow.... lots of it..... omg.... I locked both coops up last night with food and water. The wind is blowing the snow into the runs,so the runs are now snowed in. This storm is supposed to go into tonight . There has to be at least a foot on the ground already


----------



## chickenqueen

We got an inch of snow and it got really cold.It's 20 with a wind chill of 4.My chickens are going to be a little late getting out.ME,how's your knee?Can you walk in all that snow?


----------



## Maryellen

17.5 inches of snow.
Nope I'm not going out in it, can't screw up my knee..bill is doing everything for me now that we have snow. .

Both coops are locked up. The wind blew snow in every direction into the runs so now the runs are loaded with snow. It's supposed to sleet too...

Front yard looking out my living room window










All backyard looking out from my porch



















Bill is using the tractor to plow the snow



















And moe is loving this snow


----------



## seminole wind

Nice pics, ME. Better you than me. I heard it's not over yet.

Dawg, I didn't catch anything. But it's a beautiful place. In the water, you can see the "shelf" where potential flounder like to hide. I'm bottom fishing, from the end of the pole: sinker, 20 inches, bait. The sinkers I'm waiting for are flat. At some point I'll set up a line for grouper. I would eat that.

Have you been out yet?


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm jealous!!!We got a whole inch but most melted.I gave up on a real snow this year.I'm ready for spring....


----------



## Maryellen

I stood on the back porch, that's my extent of going outside lol. 
It's still snowing, supposed to stop by tonight


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 70 and sunny. We're playing baseball tonight when I'm done working. My daughter needs to practice.


----------



## dawg53

I havnt been fishing yet Karen. They are catching huge Black Drum at the George Crady bridge fishing pier in Nassau county and alot of Sheepshead around the rocks at the jetties at Mayport and Huguenot Park. Typical for this time of the year but it's been windy.
The temperatures are dropping down to near freezing tonight, then mid 20's Thursday night, at freezing Friday night. it's going to be a slow recovery according to the guessers. I dont fish in cold temps, not fun. 
I just got through bringing in my plants and covering the others left outside. I got my garden covered as well.
I'm bringing my solo Black Star in the patio for the next three nights.


----------



## seminole wind

Dawg, I can't believe you're so cold. It was cool here.

ME, I hear you got more snow on the way!!!!! Put the tree back up, we'll sing carols


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Dawg, I can't believe you're so cold. It was cool here.
> 
> ME, I hear you got more snow on the way!!!!! Put the tree back up, we'll sing carols


No snow here hahaha. I checked the temp in the coop this morning, 32* and it's windy making it feel much colder. Brrrrr!


----------



## Maryellen

No way dawg there is more coming????when????. 
We must have 20 inches ,plus 4ft drifts from the wind. The chickens did good cooped up , they are out in their run now, bill shoveled the snow out of the run and dug up the dirt so they are able to be out . The red coop since it's 4 hens in there they are staying in the coop as they don't want to come out,so that's ok. 

It's so pretty and white outside, but I'm so over the snow. I can't wait to retire and move to virginia, 25 more years to go and I'm out of nj.


----------



## chickenqueen

We haven't had a good snow for a couple of years.I feel cheated!!!It's 20 here with wind chills in the single digits.The chickens will be getting out late today.Flowers popped up and some of the trees budded and now the freeze has killed them.Even the daffodils are wilted...


----------



## Maryellen

You can have all this snow... I'm so done with snow.


----------



## Maryellen

19 out, to freaking cold. Red coop is locked up due to the old hens in there, 19 degrees is to much for them with this wind


----------



## seminole wind

ME, Virginia is not far enough south. And beside that they also have "slush" season that's just as bad. Try something more southern. Kentucky is slightly more mild. Tennessee is milder. Florida is no snow but some nights get freezing. My ideal place is Tallassee. Those being less expensive as Virginia which is pricier.


----------



## Maryellen

Bill has family in Virginia and the carolinas,so he wants to go there to be closer to his cousins . I'm fine with slush, it's these brutal winters here I'm done with. He wants to be somewhere in the middle so that it's easier to visit family,so I think he will want more south Virginia, he's been searching small farms and it's crazy how cheap the taxes and properties are. He's looking at West Virginia too, so who knows where we will be but it will be a not snow zone hopefully.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> ME, Virginia is not far enough south. And beside that they also have "slush" season that's just as bad. Try something more southern. Kentucky is slightly more mild. Tennessee is milder. Florida is no snow but some nights get freezing. My ideal place is Tallassee. Those being less expensive as Virginia which is pricier.


Tallahassee? They're in line for hurricanes coming in from the Gulf, no thanks.
We thought about moving to Tennessee, no state tax but they have a high sales tax. I've noticed that property and home prices have skyrocketed also. There's also tornado prone areas too. Not for us.
When I lived in Virginia, I thought state taxes were very high. As a matter of fact, I remember NEVER getting a refund from them, always had to pay grrrr.
We're sticking with NE Florida, all the yankees move down where Karen lives LOL.


----------



## Maryellen

I hate the super hot, so FL is out. I've been to the carolinas and Virginia in july and august and didn't mind the hot. I've got 25 years to find something just right. . I won't miss these temps that's for sure, but I also want to avoid hurricanes, tornados too if possible


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 70 and sunny here in Texas. I'm stuck in doors today with nothing to do. My wife and kids are vising my in laws.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's so windy out it's blowing the chickens side-ways.West Virginia is beautiful country.I've been there a few times spelunking.There are some really neat caves if you like that sort of thing.What I really remember most are the trees,forests of them.Beautiful!!!And the people are real nice,even if you are a Yankee.


----------



## Maryellen

Awesome! Lol I got people here thinking I was born here with how well I fit in . I'm more of a country girl then a city girl


----------



## chickenqueen

Me,too!!!I just didn't know it until I moved out here.Everybody said I'd regret moving so far out.17 years later,the only thing I regret is that I didn't go further and bigger.


----------



## Maryellen

Omg me too!!!I regret not moving further out so I could have more then an acre. My last house I had 3 acres in the woods, no neighbors, it was awesome except the husband was an ass. Now I have 1 acre and a great husband . My next house I want at least 5 acres , but dream of 10 or more. I found a beauty of a house and land in Virginia, but we can't move until I retire I just hope the houses and land are available when we do move.


----------



## Wyandotter

We got like 6 inches of snow and it's about 20 degrees. I hate the weather here. Lol


----------



## dawg53

It's COLD outside this morning... 25, even the dog ran back in the house! At least there's no wind.
I made some rice and warmed some leftover noodles for the chickens, that'll give them something to cluck about lol.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's sunny and 30 so not bad.I didn't have to put a bunch of clothes on to let the flock out.It's slowly warming up and if the ground thaws out this weekend,I'm putting fence around the front porch.I bought it when it was warm but it didn't come until it got cold and froze.I already know the chickens aren't going to be happy about it.


----------



## seminole wind

Austin said:


> It's 70 and sunny here in Texas. I'm stuck in doors today with nothing to do. My wife and kids are vising my in laws.


I must have missed something, I didn't realize that you were in Texas. Duh!


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> Tallahassee? They're in line for hurricanes coming in from the Gulf, no thanks.
> We thought about moving to Tennessee, no state tax but they have a high sales tax. I've noticed that property and home prices have skyrocketed also. There's also tornado prone areas too. Not for us.
> When I lived in Virginia, I thought state taxes were very high. As a matter of fact, I remember NEVER getting a refund from them, always had to pay grrrr.
> We're sticking with NE Florida, all the yankees move down where Karen lives LOL.


My daughter's looking in Tennessee . You're right the prices are unreal. Kentucky is much better, and prettier.

It's nice here with the gulf nearby.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> It's nice here with the gulf nearby.


Until you got your homeowner's insurance policy today!


----------



## chickenqueen

All places have their pros and cons.I guess it boils down to what you are willing to deal with.I like s.w. Ohio.We have 4 seasons and the weather is not too extreme and if it is,it won't last long.We do get tornadoes and damaging straight line winds(that's why I no longer have skylights).


----------



## CFAdmin

How's it going guys? 

It's 76 and overcast here today. No sun in the forecast for a bit.


----------



## Valentine

It's still raining, I've grown webbed feet. I'm over it. I feel it's going to rain all autumn, usually does ugh. Floods everywhere not nice kind of rain very damaging. I'm with you dawg53.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's slowly getting warmer,35 this morning and overcast.


----------



## seminole wind

My heat was on all night. That's great for March and living in Florida.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 75 and overcast. Another drab day.


----------



## chickenqueen

Right now it's 37 and there is a thunderstorm with hail.They didn't say anything about this on the news today.


----------



## Maryellen

More snow tomorrow 1-4 inches plus ice....


----------



## seminole wind

ME, it is time for your snow to stop. Enough for one year!


----------



## Maryellen

It's actually been a mild winter lol


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 50 and damp.The March winds are really blowing today.Hopefully it's bringing spring with it.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oh what a beautiful morning, oh what a beautiful day!! 67 sunny and digging in the garden day!


----------



## dawg53

Same here Patti, DEEP blue skies...love it!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Hey Dawg, have you ever heard of a "cucamelon" It looks like a grape sized watermelon, but tastes like a cucumber...


----------



## Valentine

Alas I don't hear rain yet. I haven't been down to check on chooks for a week, send Lindsay down to collect eggs and clean their water. Don't want to slip yet again and break a leg. Glad you are having fun nannypattyrn


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx Valentine! We desperately need rain here, too. We have not had a typical winter here at all.


----------



## seminole wind

Valentine said:


> Alas I don't hear rain yet. I haven't been down to check on chooks for a week, send Lindsay down to collect eggs and clean their water. Don't want to slip yet again and break a leg. Glad you are having fun nannypattyrn


Are the chooks on your property? I guess Lindsay has been taken care of them? I hope your rain stops. At least the rain here is somewhat tolerable. For the summer it pours just about every day late afternoon. Thunder and lightning too.


----------



## chickenqueen

Continues to be cool and overcast.My yard would be a swamp,but the ground is frozen.This winter it has done nothing but rain,at least the pond is full for the first time in a long time.I have to get rid of cattails this year and hoped the pond would stay low so I'd have better access to them and the musk rat holes.I read somewhere that geese will attack rats,I wonder if it includes musk rats,maybe they will help with that,too.TOMORROW IS THE FIRST DAY OF SPRING!!!!HALLELUJAH!!!!


----------



## seminole wind

I was reading about this lake in Florida called lake Rosseau. It's a manmade lake made by damming up a river. It's open for boating but you can't go fast or wander out of the channel because of all the tree stumps. I wonder if someone should have cleared them out before creating a lake?

My heat was on last night and air on today. Think I'll hit the beach and practice fishing.


----------



## chickenqueen

Thunderstorms this morning.I was sleeping so good and a loud clap of thunder woke me up.Was I mad?NO,IT'S
THE FIRST DAY OF SPRING!!!


----------



## seminole wind

yea, the birds are chirping away. I went and practiced fishing at the beach. It was windy and not warm.


----------



## Maryellen

Gonna be 50 tomorrow then down to 8 in a few days lol


----------



## nannypattyrn

90 here and very windy!


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 84 and sunny. Nice day. We have my daughter's softball game tonight, that should be fun.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's warmer but soaking wet.It stormed off and on all day yesterday and poured down rain all night.My yard is one big puddle.We put fence around the porch over the weekend to keep the chickens off.All the rain washed the front porch of chicken poop.It looks pretty good out there.I'm wondering if they will figure out how to jump it like they do when I put fence around my tomato plants.


----------



## seminole wind

Chickens love to garden!


----------



## Maryellen

Cold. Going to 8 tonight.. brrrrr. This wind and cold stinks


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 83 and partly clouded. The AC has been running most of the day now.


----------



## Wyandotter

Cold and wet here. I feel like I live in Antarctica.


----------



## chickenqueen

Same here,cold and wet...


----------



## Maryellen

16 tonight, warmed up a bit


----------



## dawg53

Yall can send the wet weather here. There's a lot of wildfires popping up, we are bone dry. There's one big wildfire not far from a good chicken friends property up near Bryceville. Fortunately the fire is on the other side of a major highway and going the opposite direction away from her property. I was going to call her and volunteer to take in as many of her chickens as possible if needed.


----------



## chickenqueen

What a good friend you are!!!I'd be a friend and send you some rain if I could.Our ground is saturated and more rain is coming this weekend.At least it's getting warmer....


----------



## seminole wind

I can't believe it's so cold by you, Maryellen. Is this new records?


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> What a good friend you are!!!I'd be a friend and send you some rain if I could.Our ground is saturated and more rain is coming this weekend.At least it's getting warmer....


Deal. I'll send you more warm temps and you send us rain!


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 84 and sunny today. W\e have a game tonight so that works out.


----------



## Maryellen

No this is just normal march weather. The warm spells are new, we never had such warm.weather in march.


----------



## chickenqueen

It was 55 this morning.The only thing I had to put on to let the flock out this morning was a pair of boots.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 76 and it just started raining a little.


----------



## seminole wind

Austin said:


> It's 76 and it just started raining a little.


Texas and rain?


----------



## chickenqueen

It's already 65 and getting warmer until the rain comes this evening.As of yesterday I got both house chickens back with the flock and I got the area ready for the goslings.They both went out without a fight and found their way to the coop.


----------



## seminole wind

More rain?


----------



## Maryellen

Rain again today. Next week is supposed to rain every day and be in the 50's


----------



## chickenqueen

It's pouring down rain and will continue until noon and then the thunderstorms start and rain until tomorrow.The ground is so wet.Dale put my new "Eggs For Sale" sign up yesterday and the holes he dug for the posts filled up with water.All he had to do was dump the quikcrete in the hole,no water needed.As soon as it quits raining,I'll post a pic of the sign.I need to get my asparagus bed going but there is no way we can till the plot as wet as it is.On a happy note-I was able to open my bedroom windows and go to sleep listening to the tree frogs sing.


----------



## seminole wind

Still rain?
How many eggs per day do you get?


----------



## Maryellen

Drizzling today. Rain for all this week coming up. 
Today I got 13 eggs. I rehomed 2 young ameracaunas last night to a friend of mine.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> On a happy note-I was able to open my bedroom windows and go to sleep listening to the tree frogs sing.


I MISS that. 
If I were to open my bedroom window at night, I'd never get NO sleep with the sirens, loud vehicles, music, motorcycles, dogs barking, neighbors on the street behind us yelling at each other, and once in awhile gunshots. BUT...even with the bedroom window closed and locked, sometimes an owl brings me back to the serenity of woods and swamp life. It's then that I can get some decent sleep.


----------



## seminole wind

I get the roosters loud if I do


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> Still rain?
> How many eggs per day do you get?


I've been getting around a dozen and a half a day.I quit giving them away and my fridge is full of eggs and a little portable fridge is also full.It has taken Dale 2 months to get my sign up.I'm waiting for the first customer.When it quits raining I'll post a picture of the sign.


----------



## willys55

drizzle and 39 in hainsville at the moment, suppose to rain overnight


----------



## dawg53

I just watched the weather on TV, record heat this week, near 90 and no rain. Looks like our summer is starting early. If it's going to be this hot so soon, it makes me wonder what June, July, August and September are going to be like?!


----------



## Wyandotter

It's in the 60s here. It still feels like Antartica though. ️


----------



## nannypattyrn

We a little rain last night maybe 1/10. The weather.is slowly changing to a more spring like pattern for SE Okla. Temps are still a bit higher than usual for us in, the mid to upper 70s.


----------



## seminole wind

Patty, are you an Oakie? I watched this 4 hour documentary last night about the dust bowl, and the center was this little town in the panhandle. How sad, and the Depression on top of that.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

It rained alot


----------



## nannypattyrn

Actually, Karen, I'm a born Texan. My hubs is a Chickasaw Indian from Oklahoma. I came to this area with a friend and went to work in a dr office. His mom was a patient and invited me out and things went from there 43 years ago...


----------



## chickenqueen

It's sunny,55 and swampy.We had severe thunderstorms yesterday afternoon with 2 more inches of rain.The thunderstorms roll back in around 2 this afternoon.One good thing about all this rain is I get to see the areas that drain well so I know the best place to make the asparagus bed.Now if I can just find a spot that isn't under water....


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 82 and partly cloudy. Not a bad day at all.


----------



## seminole wind

CQ, How can you possibly get so much rain? I'll bet the farmers are happy.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 55 and still raining.I don't think the farmers around here like it.They couldn't take that heavy equipment out in the fields,the ground is saturated.I have to tread carefully out to the chicken coop.If I make 1 wrong step my boot gets sucked off by the mud.Fortunately,the farmers don't start plowing their fields until late May or early June so maybe it will dry up if it stops raining so much.


----------



## seminole wind

I can just imagine you getting a boot sucked off!


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 84 and it was supposed to rain all day but we haven't seen a drop. Maybe later...


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 81 and sunny. We have a softball game tonight so that's a great thing. Our last practice got rained out so I'm not sure how good the girls will be but it should still be fun.


----------



## seminole wind

I would do softball. None around here. 
Too warm today , 80's


----------



## chickenqueen

Still rainy here.I had the bedroom window open last night and during a quiet spell from the thunderstorms,we smelled a really strong smell.It wasn't sulfur but I don't know what it was.The smell was gone this morning and I didn't see anything unusual when I turned the flock out.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 78 and sunny here. Nice day.


----------



## Maryellen

Rain. Lots of it = mud.. lots of it....


----------



## seminole wind

Huge rain storm on it's way last night. Us? 10 drops!


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Huge rain storm on it's way last night. Us? 10 drops!


 You shouldve shared at least half with us!!! LOL


----------



## Valentine

Talking about rain, many of the towns north have been flooded Lismore especially. We had a cyclone a couple of weeks back and we are all feeing the end result. It's going to be wet all next week, but my chickens are dry underfoot due to D/L glad I persevered.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's in the low 30's this morning.My Brussels sprouts didn't freeze and they go in the ground today or tomorrow,depends if it's sunny today or not.More storms and rain coming tomorrow so I might wait until then when it's overcast,if I can locate a fairly dry spot in my yard....


----------



## seminole wind

90's. Blah!


----------



## nannypattyrn

60s here and so far almost 2 inches of rain with more to come.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's opening day in Cinti and we have thunderstorms on the way.


----------



## dawg53

Robin. Radar showing a possible tornado NW of Dothan. Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## seminole wind

90's again


----------



## nannypattyrn

73 here and we enjoyed 2 inches of desperately needed rain!


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 87 and sunny. The AC is blasting!


----------



## dawg53

Rain all around us, only a few drops here. Maybe tonight we'll get some. Going up to 90 the next couple of days, then dropping into night time lows around 40. From a/c to heater in no time


----------



## dawg53

At 3 in the morning lightning struck real close, rolled me out of bed pronto! I wasnt sleeping well anyway.
Now we're getting some small hail. It looks like this will be an all day thing, it's training on radar.
https://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=jax&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no


----------



## chickenqueen

Overcast and 60.We had storms last night with more on the way for tomorrow.Now weather guessers are saying snow flurries Friday.


----------



## seminole wind

90 again. I guess it could be worse, LOL


----------



## Maryellen

Rain . Flood watch in effect


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 88 and sunny here. Should be hot in the next couple of days. Joy.


----------



## seminole wind

2 Thunder claps. Oh well


----------



## chickenqueen

Today this day finds of be a big a might of super strong on a storm.It raises are rain Thursday,then probe of to could snow on Friday.Then Sunday is in the 70's.


----------



## seminole wind

CQ, Ohio seems like a nasty weather place to live! But I do like lots of rain.


----------



## CFAdmin

IT's 72 and sunny. We have practice tonight. Good weather for having it.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

My mom went to McDonald's and left me here severe hail storm and potential tornadoes


----------



## dawg53

jamesBlackAustralorp said:


> My mom went to McDonald's and left me here severe hail storm and potential tornadoes


Hope you're okay James.
We're expecting severe weather with possible tornadoes early tomorrow morning...3am-7am


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

I Know I seen it on the news


----------



## seminole wind

Are we? Guess I won't be out on the boat...................


----------



## chickenqueen

OMG!!!We had severe thunderstorms and straightline winds last night.While going through here the electric went out.I got to try out my hand-cranked radio last night.It worked like a charm.We had the birds locked up in their cages and were ready to head out if needed.We don't have a basement.I do have a row of pine trees on the NW side of the property.It saved us from a small F-1 tornado a few years back that demolished 1 house and took the roofs and back garage walls of several others.When it hit it went along the pines,across the front yard and down the street.You could see in the grass the route the funnel cloud took.It was really interesting but scary.It's still raining and will continue to rain until the cold front goes through and the rain turns to snow tomorrow.I've got a tiller,Brussels sprouts plants and asparagus roots ready to go out but Mother Nature continues to be rebellious and uncooperative.It's going to warm up over the weekend but will still be swampy.And I just received 7 replacement trees to plant yesterday.Bummer!!!


----------



## CFAdmin

IT's 74 and sunny. Perfect baseball weather.


----------



## Valentine

Take care guys sounds terrible. Our rain has just stopped after cyclone Debbie doing great damage to our towns up north. Glad to see the sunshine and chickens survived the puddles


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, I heard about the severe storms in Georgia and Alabama (?) I guess you were in that too, CQ. How awful! We had a front move thru here about 2-3 am, and had some thunder and lightning. Do you ever measure the rain amount?


----------



## Maryellen

We got those storms today, lightning , thunder, crazy rain


----------



## chickenqueen

It was so windy yesterday it blew the chickens around.Now we have a freeze warning for tomorrow morning then back up in the 70's Sunday.Maybe then I can plant my Brussels sprouts and asparagus roots if I find a dry spot.It has rained so much and the ground is so saturated I wonder why there is no flooding.My pond is now at full capacity.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 71 and sunny. Nice day to be outside which I will be doing later.


----------



## seminole wind

Austin wins- good weather of the year award.
It must be nice this year here because I have my patio door open a lot. Florida is a tough one to be able to have the doors open. We have 3 sliding glass doors that open into a "lanai" which is a screened area 20x30 feet plus a deep over hang . Love it when it comes to bugs. Yesterday and today very windy.


----------



## dawg53

Very windy here too. Beautiful blue skies and plenty of sunshine, low 70's.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and in the upper 20's.We pretty much are looking at a whole dry week.Finally!!!It's going into the 60's later today.


----------



## nannypattyrn

67 and already clear and sunny. Upper 70's today and tomorrow then rain....


----------



## seminole wind

Haven't been outside yet, LOL


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny,windy and warmer.The tiller is going to be put to work today!!!!Got lots of rotted straw to till in.Forgot to stop and get sand for the asparagus bed yesterday so it goes on hold again.I can at least start it and get the straw down and worked in.Time to start the tan...


----------



## Maryellen

62 right now. Yesterday was 54 and sunny, we went to a farm auction and my face is so windburned lol. We got some cool stuff to make up for my windburned face


----------



## seminole wind

Went for a ride on my horse yesterday. Nice. Monday should be good.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's sunny and 65 this morning.Beautiful!!!


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 74 and raining. I'm so cold it's not even funny. I'm totally dressed to and even in a sweater.


----------



## seminole wind

Austin said:


> It's 74 and raining. I'm so cold it's not even funny. I'm totally dressed to and even in a sweater.


Yea but at least you're getting rain!


----------



## seminole wind

Yesterday was beautiful. I spent 2 hours washing my horse's tail. Yes, 2 hours. I don't brush her tail. Instead , after washed I separate a few strands at a time and use my fingers to detangle. She has a very thick tail. 

Today is a bit overcast.


----------



## Feathered

In Michigan: the weather has been a beautiful 70 degrees the past few days. Expecting thunderstorms tonight.


----------



## dawg53

It's been great weather here, still need more rain though. I'm tempted to go fishing but it's a full moon. I'll be taking a ride on the iron horse later.


----------



## chickenqueen

According to the Farmer's Almanac the last few days have been good fishing days.I know a nice long motorcycle ride is a good way to spend the day,too.It's storming here and I can't go outside to play.


----------



## Maryellen

84 here today, guess we are going from winter right into summer


----------



## seminole wind

Nice day. It's supposed to be 80's/60's every day this week. I will be doing a bit of "fishing" today, meaning "practice" like with rubber shrimp, LOL


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 64 and flooding. It finally stopped but the rain is supposed to come back.


----------



## CFAdmin

It stopped flooding. Now it's 78 and sunny. Nice day.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and 50.It's going into the 70's later.


----------



## CFAdmin

81 and partly cloudy. We have baseball tonight so hopefully it won't rain.


----------



## nannypattyrn

80 ish in Branson, MO. It's so pretty here with spring in full bloom...


----------



## seminole wind

It's 80's. I am so dead tired from 2 days on the water!


----------



## chickenqueen

Boating is a strenuous activity?Never would have guessed that but I've never been boating on the ocean.It's sunny and 62.Rain for the weekend.I'm never going to get my asparagus roots planted.


----------



## seminole wind

You better hurry with the asparagus!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 64 and overcast.We're expecting thunderstorms today and tomorrow.We got one row of asparagus in before it got dark last night.Hopefully we can do the other four rows today before the rain comes....


----------



## seminole wind

More rain?


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,more rain.You dig a hole and it fills up with water.It's been raining off and on since 5 a m and thunderstorms this afternoon and evening.I was woke up at 6 by the Canadian geese that nest every year at the pond.They were carrying on so loud,I jumped out of bed and shined my spotlight back there.I immediately saw eyes shining back,then it took off in the woods.It was dark,I was half asleep and didn't have my glasses so I couldn't see exactly what it was but it was either a fox or small coyote.I've got some snares and I might set a couple out on the island where the geese are by the bridge.I walked back there to see the damage but I must've got it in time,there are 7 eggs in the nest and no broken eggs.They haven't had babies for about 5 years,they keep getting eaten by something.I'm the only one brave enough to walk back there.When they see me coming,they hit the water and let me look in the nest.They don't bully me but they tried to kill my dog and chased Dale off when he tried to intervene.I had to go out and save the dog.I want them to have babies this year.I'm getting the goslings soon and I don't want the geese to try to steal my babies.I wonder how the Canadian geese are going to like 10 adult geese out there next year.They have been nesting back there for at least 17 years,they've been back there every year I've been here and I know the people I bought this place from would chase them away.They are here from the end of Feb until the babies hatch and then they move to the corn field in June.I've never seen the babies in the pond.They won't allow other waterfowl to get in the pond and they don't do any damage so I let them be but I'm going to keep an ear open at night.


----------



## chickenqueen

It started storming last night and it hasn't stopped.We got 2" of rain and now a storm is coming that is dumping 2" in half an hour plus high winds and hail.I have about 30 minutes before that one hits here.I'll be letting the chickens out after it passes.


----------



## dawg53

Send it down here CQ. We are at near record high temps in the 90's and no rain for almost a month. We're going to have a high water bill next month.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We were supposed to get several inches of rain but it all went north of us, at least for now. A lot of weather guessing going on evidently...


----------



## Maryellen

80 today, what a gorgeous day. I put the march babies outside in the brooder pen/coop. Got 7 yards of clean topsoil and and tilling both runs and putting dirt down. Then putting together new tsc coop to move 2 hens into, then move other 2 hens to new coop and move the 2 month old bredas and silkie mixes to the red coop


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. I would love a load of topsoil like that. Sounds like you had a bunch of fun. It actually reached 99 here for a bit but mostly 98. Heat wave! I went to visit my mother and we watched Mr. Roberts (for the 2nd time). It's a good movie. Just funny enough.


----------



## dawg53

It's real humid and cloudy here this morning. Ten minutes out in the yard and start sweating from just walking around. I have a feeling it's going to be a very hot summer.
I've already placed fans in the pens and the fans inside the coops are in good working order.


----------



## chickenqueen

Heat wave!It's going in the mid 80's today and Kansas has a blizzard warning.My electric has been off most of the weekend.Just came back on 10:45 am.We're suppose to have more storms this afternoon and evening.It beats a blizzard!!!


----------



## seminole wind

It's heatwave here too. I hear the ac running at night. Crazy and way too early. I've had to water like crazy.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Mid 50s here,extremely, gusty, windy (19 mph). We've had the ac on one day and heater the next.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's still raining.It was suppose to done by now but it's pouring.I haven't planted my crops in the ground yet and it's a good thing.I heard it's going into the 30's one night.I'll have to bring everything back in.


----------



## Maryellen

50's here, rain for all week


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 88 and sunny down here. The AC has been running non stop.


----------



## seminole wind

Heat wave here. 97 and 91 today. Last night I got a spit shine on my truck. As I polished off the wax, there were little sprinkles of rain. Nice shine.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We've had a pretty mild spring so far. Lots a tornado damage around this part of Oklahoma and East Texas.


----------



## chickenqueen

It got cold and the wind is blowing so hard it's breaking trees and downing power lines.We're suppose to get 50mph gusts all day.My plants need to be brought back in .We're going to have highs in the 50's and lows down to the 30's in a couple of days.


----------



## nannypattyrn

CQ, sounds like what we just went through. Jim cleaned up leaves and branches all day yesterday.


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> We've had a pretty mild spring so far. Lots a tornado damage around this part of Oklahoma and East Texas.


You're lucky to have a mild spring. We're off to a hot and humid start. Do you have tornado sirens in your area?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oh yeah, Dawg!! We can hear them. I think there's one just a mile north of our house and maybe one that far south as well. There was a lot of damage in East Texas and some east of us. It went completely around us.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I've been cleaning out flower beds and raking leaves. We got 40 to 50 mph winds here but no major damage that I know of.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oops, disregard the picture. It's not the one I wanted.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Flower beds in my front yard.


----------



## seminole wind

How pretty! I had a green thumb in NY. Down here it's a brown thumb. : (


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx, Karen. Jim built the rock garden and the rock path from big rocks on our place.


----------



## seminole wind

Send him down here. My yard is a nightmare.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

A month ago there was 2 tornadoes touch down a few miles from my house the power was out for over 25 hrs and only two chicks hatch out of 48 eggs


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm sorry for your loss. I guess the temperature got too low or too high.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 89 and sunny down here. I'm taking my daughter outside when she gets home to play catch. Should be a good time.


----------



## Feathered

In lower Michigan its high of 42 today. Hopefully 60 tomorrow.


----------



## seminole wind

Lovely day here!


----------



## chickenqueen

Cold and more rain but the wind is calmer.


----------



## seminole wind

I think summer is getting close here, chance of showers every day- yippy! CQ, your weather is just plain weird.


----------



## dawg53

Big storms heading our way. Should be here in a few hours, we NEED the rain. I already dropped tarps around the pens. I hope they dont fizzle out, ugh.


----------



## CFAdmin

Right now it's 76 and partly clouded. It's a good day to play baseball. Both my kids are playing tonight.


----------



## seminole wind

I hope it rains. It should be on top of us right now! Have fun, Jim


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I hope it rains. It should be on top of us right now! Have fun, Jim


 We got some decent rains, more to come this evening


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yay, Dawg!!! Glad for ya'll!!


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> Yay, Dawg!!! Glad for ya'll!!


Thanks Patti! Unfortunately the evening rains fizzled.
I got my rain barrel filled up from the afternoon rains though


----------



## nannypattyrn

That's great! We've talked about getting a rain barrel, but just haven't done it yet.


----------



## vickiw

great news! We didn't' rain up here for a change and it hasn't snowed since Saturday (except a flake or two). I'm glad our rains have stopped because that means things up here can finally dry out and the flooding to our south will let up. Nothing like what's happening in the southern states, but it's still a mess.
I've been following the news on the fires in Florida. My granddaughter recently accepted a position as a primate keeper in the zoo in Boca Ratan so of course I worry, for all of you.


----------



## dawg53

Vicki. Yesterday was the first time in 30 days we've had rain. It seems we have 3 or 4 years of sparse rains, then several years of flooding rains. I think we're in the dry cycle.
I have a friend that lives in West Bend. They've had alot of rain this year. I dont know how you guys can handle the cold. I'd be walking like a robot with the painful arthritis in my feet!


----------



## chickenqueen

Thunderstorms woke me up this morning.It's going to rain until tomorrow night.Wish I could send a little down to you all in FLA.


----------



## seminole wind

We had some downpours last night, I believe 3. In bands. It was loud. I was up late reading "Andersonville" about a Rebel POW camp from hell during the civil war.


----------



## CFAdmin

IT's 79 and sunny.


----------



## seminole wind

Super windy! Last 2 days the rain filled up my large wheelbarrow. That's just what I expect down here!


----------



## dawg53

Chilly here this morning, 45 in the chicken pen. I'm not complaining.


----------



## nannypattyrn

You're cooler than us! Mid 50s damp. Beautiful day to clean out buildings.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 40 and going to rain this afternoon and evening.It's going down in the 30's tonight and we'll probably have a freeze warning.One more week and we should be done with early morning freezes.I need to get my tomato plants out of my living room and in the ground.


----------



## MikeA_15

Lots of fog here in Northern California. It pours over the mountains from the coast in the evening. Had mid 90's during the day earlier in the week, then down to high 60's the last two days. Windy afternoons bring it down to 54 at night. I'm just glad to see the fields drying up after months of heavy rain.


----------



## seminole wind

Windy and cool. Rode horse but she was frisky and wanted to "hurry up".


----------



## dawg53

A huge cloud of smoke appeared in the Jacksonville sky yesterday afternoon. It was raining tiny bits of ash from the big wildfire on the other side of the Okefenokee Swamp. I watched the afternoon news and they were evacuating the town of St George, Georgia. The winds shifted last night and the smoke is gone this morning. 
They are saying that the wildfire will continue to burn for months to come.
I think the only thing that will put the fire out is a tropical system rolling in out of the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## chickenqueen

Down to 35 this morning but it's going to be sunny after 3 days of rain.More rain is on the way,a front that's suppose to stall over the Ohio river valley.Wish I could send it down south.We've had enough rain...


----------



## Maryellen

Rain again this week has been rain filled


----------



## MikeA_15

dawg53 said:


> A huge cloud of smoke appeared in the Jacksonville sky yesterday afternoon. It was raining tiny bits of ash from the big wildfire on the other side of the Okefenokee Swamp. I watched the afternoon news and they were evacuating the town of St George, Georgia. The winds shifted last night and the smoke is gone this morning.
> They are saying that the wildfire will continue to burn for months to come.
> I think the only thing that will put the fire out is a tropical system rolling in out of the Gulf of Mexico.


Sounds like the forest fires we had in the last few years. I always feel bad to hear of the thousands of acres that burned.


----------



## seminole wind

I've been hearing about some fires in Florida as well. Mike about a month ago we had this tiny little spot on the radar one night. I thought I heard thunder and I looked at the radar and there was nothing except this tiny little spot about 8 miles west of me. Well, that thing threw lightning and started this huge fire in a forest right behind where I keep my boat (which I had just gotten). It really burned a lot of forest. It even smelled way over here for 2 days.


----------



## chickenqueen

We had a good frost this morning.It's been really cool the past few mornings.I had to get my snowsuit back out for the morning "let the chickens out" run.I even turned a heat light on because so many are molting and I was worried they might get chilled.I still have a week or two to wait until I can plant my garden outside and my maters are getting root bound.We got almost 4" of rain over the weekend and more on the way tonight.


----------



## seminole wind

You really have weird weather


----------



## Maryellen

Frost warning for tonight. I love spring in may lol. 37 this morning 54 today. High of 55 tomorrow lol


----------



## chickenqueen

No frost this morning,just rain.It rained all night,too.It's going to rain for days.Wish I could share it with you all down in FLA.We are water-logged here in SW Ohio....


----------



## seminole wind

Are you far from Lexington Ky?


----------



## CFAdmin

It''s 74 and raining down here. I have the windows open. I love listening to the rain.


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> Are you far from Lexington Ky?


 I can be there in less than 2 hours,so I'm kind of close.Some KY counties are part of the Cinti. TV viewing area and have the same weather.Today is dry but at 9 am it's so foggy I can't see the street.More rain coming tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## seminole wind

Nice . I think it's in the 90's today.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 81 and cloudy. It's supposed to be raining but it's not.


----------



## seminole wind

It's raining so hard I can't hear myself think. Gosh it's like our normal monsoons.


----------



## Maryellen

Raining here all day since last night. Supposed to get up to 2 inches of rain


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

This was posted over a year ago wow


----------



## dawg53

We finally got some decent rain last night. I think the grass has grown at least 2 inches already and the weeds have grown at least 4 inches lol.


----------



## Maryellen

Lol dawg same here, the grass is growing like crazy with all this rain. Today is looking to be nice and sunny finally


----------



## dawg53

ME. It's still cloudy here but i'm not complaining. As soon as the sun comes out, temps will soar and it will be very muggy.
I'm going to enjoy the break from the heat as much as I can lol.
You know we'll have to mow our yards sooner rather than later!


----------



## chickenqueen

We have sunny skies and warm weather.It's going to stick around for a few days.Did all the rain help with the fires in FLA.?


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah Dawg the sun is going in and out of the clouds here too. Bill mowed the yard Wednesday and I think it shot up 3 inches since then. I was finally able to let the chickens in the yard, it rained so bad here and the wind was terrible..supposedly it's going to almost 90 this week .which is crazy


----------



## seminole wind

Dummy me. I left a toolbox open in the back and it filled up with rain. Lots of cleaning to do.


----------



## Maryellen

Well the rain is back with a vengeance. We just had 2 really bad storms come thru, the wind was horrible.


----------



## chickenqueen

We had the storms and wind at the end of last week.The wind was so strong it blew the chickens around.Now it's sunny and warm,for now...


----------



## Maryellen

Welcome to fall on may 15 lol


----------



## seminole wind

Hot............


----------



## chickenqueen

Warm and sunny.The yard is finally drying up but more rain in the forecast.


----------



## Maryellen

75 today. Omg it's gorgeous out .


----------



## seminole wind

Hot..............


----------



## dawg53

It was in the mid 60's this morning with deep blue sky. Beautiful. 
I pressure washed our fence and eves all around the house. Started at 8am, finished at 1:30pm...wore out, phew.


----------



## seminole wind

At 7:30 pm it was 91. Of course it was cooler out on the water.


----------



## nannypattyrn

64 here. We had a thunderstorm move through which gave us a half inch of much needed rain.


----------



## chickenqueen

Still sunny and warm but we're about to get water-logged again.I've noticed a lot of farm equipment going up and down the road.I reckon it's almost planting time.


----------



## seminole wind

Supposed to be 95 to today. I guess it's time to put out the frozen water bottles., and make some puddles. You would be amazed at how much chickens cool down standing in water.


----------



## Maryellen

91 today. Hot. Kiddie pools are filled and in each coop so the chickens have plenty of water


----------



## chickenqueen

I've got this years bottles for ice.I need to fill and freeze them.We're getting storms today until sometime next week with a cold front.


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm sitting here and the sky is blue and the sun is shining.Far off in the distance,I hear deep,rumbling thunder.It's getting closer as the minutes tick by.A frog lives in the crawl space.I'm pretty sure it's the same frog because every year it's croaking gets louder and deeper.It croaks before it rains.He's croaking up a storm,literally.


----------



## seminole wind

Still hot. Record heat even for Florida!


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

We are having typical Idaho weather...up in the 80s one day, down into the high 40s the next. At least the chickens are happy...


----------



## chickenqueen

Dale ended up getting rained out yesterday but we didn't get a drop here but it must've poured a couple of miles up the road because it was soaked up the road.Of course,it didn't rain here and I had to water the plants/new trees.Sunny and warm now but more storms on the way for the weekend.


----------



## seminole wind

It's still hot here!!!


----------



## Maryellen

Going to be 75 tomorrow, perfect day for the poultry show


----------



## seminole wind

It did rain and thunder a bit.


----------



## dawg53

It's cloudy and very warm and muggy out this morning. You could cut the air with a knife, it's that thick. Frogs are hollering, a sign of rain to come.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We got around 2 inches of rain in the last week. It evidently is going to be a mild sumner (I hope!) Upper 70's today here.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 62 and overcast with storms on the way.I'm glad I finally got my maters in the ground yesterday,they should be happy....


----------



## seminole wind

Looks like rain but nothing on the radar. I slept til 3pm and I feel like I wasted the day. My hubs promised from now on that he'll get me up at noon. I have insomnia and am usually up til 3am . I wish it would go away.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Have you tried 5-HTP? It's a natural supplement. It's L-lysine which is what makes you sleepy after a big meal esp turkey. I use it and it helps me stay asleep longer. No hangovers unless you take it too late and then it just makes you a little tired feeling. WM carries it over by the vitamins.


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks. I've tried everything under the sun except a real sleeping pill. 
We had some rain thunder and lightning for once!


----------



## chickenqueen

60's and overcast.A really good day to get my pepper plants in the ground.


----------



## Maryellen

Seminolewild try celestial seasonings sleepy time tea. It knocks me right out and I wake up fine


----------



## MikeA_15

It's going to be another day in the low 90's with fog rolling over the hills at night in the high 50's. 10 degree drop expected on Tuesday 5/23.


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> Seminolewild try celestial seasonings sleepy time tea. It knocks me right out and I wake up fine


I'll get some


----------



## Maryellen

Rain today and tomorrow. It's gonna be chilly


----------



## dawg53

We finally got a steady rain yesterday afternoon and expecting more the rest of the week. 
I went outside early this morning and it looks like my tomato plants grew another several inches overnight, the lawn too. I just mowed it Saturday!


----------



## chickenqueen

Cool and sunny.It's going to be cool all week and lows in the upper 40's a couple of nights.Hope it doesn't hurt my maters.Also looks like I can't even take the goslings out for the day,too cool for them.


----------



## nannypattyrn

If you even have a hint of frost, you better cover them!


----------



## seminole wind

Rain and thunder. Lots. I guess Florida summer is here.


----------



## Maryellen

Rain here. My knee is screaming with the humidity


----------



## Wyandotter

It in the 70s here I wish it would get warmer though and stop raining so much!


----------



## chickenqueen

Cool and overcast.Storms on the way from the south and the west that's suppose to stall over the area until at least the weekend.I hope they are wrong.I need to get these geese out and my pepper plants in the ground....


----------



## seminole wind

I think we're amidst rain almost every afternoon. Hmmm. The gulf and inland are supposed to be flat !!! on Friday.


----------



## dawg53

We had 2 hours of hammering rains last night that caused street flooding in the usual areas. Today is a weather alert day, big storms and possible tornadoes like they had in southeast Georgia yesterday. I'll take the rain but dont need the rest of the stuff.


----------



## seminole wind

We have this giant storm headed this way but it keeps breaking up where it hits the shore. So we're getting some heavy downpours. I guess summer is here!


----------



## dawg53

It's been raining nonstop all morning, love it.


----------



## chickenqueen

Still cool and overcast.Storms in Cinti now so we'll get it in an hour or so.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's been raining since yesterday.At least I don't have to water the garden.....


----------



## Maryellen

Ugh raining here all day.


----------



## seminole wind

Yesterday-hot. Today-hot. Tomorrow-hot.


----------



## dawg53

Hot the past several days, mid to upper 90's. It's so muggy outside, walk around the yard for 10 minutes and get all hot and sweaty. Gotta go take a shower. 
The good news is we're expecting afternoon thunderstorms the rest of the week. Hopefully it'll be the typical summertime afternoon pattern we used to see years ago.


----------



## chickenqueen

Warm and sunny here with rain on the way.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 88 and partly cloudy. It was hailing just a couple of days ago.


----------



## dawg53

Thunderstorms going on now, glad I mowed the yard. Better still, I dont have to water the garden.


----------



## seminole wind

Wow, Austin. Hail? My daughter had a boyfriend from South Dakota once that got a car cheap because it had hail damage. The car was covered with golf ball size dents. 

It says chance of rain. I don't know why Florida has "chance of rain" because the entire summer is chance of rain every day.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and cool.We had a downpour this morning with rain chances just about everyday for the next week.The Farmer's Almanac predicts this summer to be cool and dry.I hope they are right.


----------



## seminole wind

I just don't understand how Ohio gets so much rain. Is this normal?


----------



## dawg53

Jax Beach is getting hammered; flooding, hail, a waterspout, and a big gator was caught swimming Jekyll Island beach. Good grief!


----------



## seminole wind

Wow what excitement! 

Dawg, have you tried the new motor out yet?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Wow what excitement!
> 
> Dawg, have you tried the new motor out yet?


It hasnt arrived yet. I'm going to the dealer today to check on the delivery status.


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> I just don't understand how Ohio gets so much rain. Is this normal?


When it comes to weather in Ohio,anything goes.We can get a whole lot of rain or none at all,like last year.There's a saying that if you don't like the weather,wait a day,it will change.This year I left the grass in between my veggie rows so I would have something to walk on if it rains a lot.A few years ago we got so much rain when I went to the garden for some tomatoes I sunk up to my knees in mud.My one boot is still out there somewhere,never could find it.The garden ended up drowning that year and there were still crops out at Christmas because the farmers couldn't take their machines in the fields.Last year was extremely hot and dry and peoples' ponds were "turning over" killing all the fish in them.I got lucky because my pond is spring fed and stays cool at the bottom and there are 2 spots where the spring water comes in.You can find them easily when swimming,it's all of a sudden cold.Great way to cool off in the dog days of summer.BTW,all our rain comes from the south(FLA) or the west.Storms coming for the weekend.Thank you very much....


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

We went from a nice steady 80 degrees to high 90s and now rain...in a 4 day period. Idaho weather is fun...


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> When it comes to weather in Ohio,anything goes.We can get a whole lot of rain or none at all,like last year.There's a saying that if you don't like the weather,wait a day,it will change.This year I left the grass in between my veggie rows so I would have something to walk on if it rains a lot.A few years ago we got so much rain when I went to the garden for some tomatoes I sunk up to my knees in mud.My one boot is still out there somewhere,never could find it.The garden ended up drowning that year and there were still crops out at Christmas because the farmers couldn't take their machines in the fields.Last year was extremely hot and dry and peoples' ponds were "turning over" killing all the fish in them.I got lucky because my pond is spring fed and stays cool at the bottom and there are 2 spots where the spring water comes in.You can find them easily when swimming,it's all of a sudden cold.Great way to cool off in the dog days of summer.BTW,all our rain comes from the south(FLA) or the west.Storms coming for the weekend.Thank you very much....


Boy, luck of luck to have a spring fed pond. I don't remember if you posted pics of your pond so if you have/haven't I'd like to see.
CQ, you sound like you'd be a riot of fun to be around!


----------



## chickenqueen

I'll take a picture of the pond this weekend if Dale finally cuts the grass back there.It's about an acre with a little island that use to be good size until the muskrats moved in.It's big enough for the canoe.As for a riot of fun,I try,as long as you don't mess with my chickens.Still sunny and warm in sw Ohio.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 80 and sunny. Nice day. I have a bunch of errands to run this afternoon but it shouldn't be to bad.


----------



## nannypattyrn

71 here and raining, I'm very glad, we need it!


----------



## dawg53

We got some good soaking rains this afternoon.


----------



## seminole wind

It always looks like there's a giant storm coming...........then it breaks up right before us.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and already 76 at 10 am.Not a good start.It's usually low 80's this time of year.Last year it did this and it stayed hot all summer.The Farmer's Almanac said it should be a cool,dry summer.I'm waiting...


----------



## seminole wind

Rain! Bigger chance of thunder storms! No boating : (


----------



## dawg53

Raining here, nice!


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 80 and over cast.


----------



## chickenqueen

It got chilly here.It's overcast but no rain in the forecast.


----------



## seminole wind

Rain and thunder


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Rain and thunder


Same here Karen. I DID manage to get my boat in the shop during a short break in the rain.


----------



## dawg53

Rough looking weather to the southeast and northwest of us.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and cool.The furnace has been kicking on at night.It isn't stopping the goslings from playing in their pool,even after I just fill it and the water is really cold.They are out in it,loving life.....


----------



## Maryellen

90 and hot. Chickens are not happy lol


----------



## nannypattyrn

86 windy and very dry! Went for a little weekend get away and had everything watered. We got home around 3 ish this afternoon to a very thirsty garden and plants everywhere. We really need a good rain!


----------



## seminole wind

We got those thunder storms today. Rain here and there. Makes things green.


----------



## Wyandotter

85 and sunny here! I wish it would get into the 100s I love when it does!


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and going into the 90's for a day or two(they're calling it a "heat wave",wimpy Yankees!!!).And humid.Thunderstorms possible everyday.Compliments of a jet stream from FLA....


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> Sunny and going into the 90's for a day or two(they're calling it a "heat wave",wimpy Yankees!!!).And humid.Thunderstorms possible everyday.Compliments of a jet stream from FLA....


Hahaha! We're always in a heat wave down here. But we get a break this week due to a stalled front over us, cloudy with rain. Of course the humidity is in the upper 90's with temps in mid to upper 80's.


----------



## dawg53

The guessers were right, steady rain all afternoon.


----------



## seminole wind

More rain thunder and lightning. Another day on the couch, LOL. Everything is so green! The weeds are so happy!


----------



## dawg53

Big storms a comin!


----------



## MikeA_15

Looks ominous, dawg. I took my Dad out for breakfast this morning. I'm glad it was earlier because it fast became 105 today and no breeze. I got beat yesterday and only worked outside in the heat for 6 hours.


----------



## chickenqueen

It stormed all afternoon and evening.It had gotten to 90 but dropped into the upper 70's which was so nice.Spent about 10 hours cutting the grass and my tan is coming along nicely.Going around and around the yard is like being on a rotisserie and it's an even tan


----------



## nannypattyrn

It stormed a lot of the night here, but only got 1/3 inch. We sure need a lot more!


----------



## seminole wind

Mike, 105 degrees in Northern California?

I guess it's still not the worst here because it still cools off before a storm and a bit at night. I'm not ready to whine yet.
But we've had rain and thunderstorms almost every day so I haven't been to see my horse or my boat in weeks.


----------



## dawg53

Wish I could send you some rain Patti. It didnt rain yesterday for the first time in several weeks. I got the chance to mow the yard this morning and I had just mowed it last Wednesday. True to form, it started raining an hour after I finished this morning.


----------



## Maryellen

Pouring here all day


----------



## Hencackle

Rained off and on today. 

I feel terrible for those enduring that horrible heat wave. I'm so sorry.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We actually got a little bit more rain this morning. Total almost a half inch. Maybe more next week and a cool down expected. Yay!


----------



## MikeA_15

seminolewind said:


> Mike, 105 degrees in Northern California?
> 
> I guess it's still not the worst here because it still cools off before a storm and a bit at night. I'm not ready to whine yet.
> But we've had rain and thunderstorms almost every day so I haven't been to see my horse or my boat in weeks.


Yes. It isn't uncommon to have these heat waves throughout Summer. When it is 105+ and there's no breeze it can be tiresome when you work outside. It is supposed to drop back to high 70's Friday-Saturday. I don't know how those Arizonans do it at 120 temperatures.


----------



## chickenqueen

My BF lives in Arizona and keeps trying to convince me to move there.She claims the heat isn't bad because it's a dry heat.I don't believe it,120 is HOT,humid or dry.I'll stick with Ohio weather...


----------



## seminole wind

Dry heat is like sticking your head in the oven. Being I've visited Yuma 2 times, I can say I would never move there. I've been in 113 degree heat there. I feel bad for the animals.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

Well...our amazing Idaho spring weather is gone, now we start our early summer 100 degree days with random late night storms.


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. Idaho has some big swings. At least in Florida if you guess hot, you're right 95% of the time.


----------



## Maryellen

No rain finally. Yesterday was awesome


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and low 80's with no humidity here.Perfect!!!!


----------



## seminole wind

We seem to get something every day. In the afternoon.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 70 and overcast.We're expecting some rain tomorrow and Sat,compliments of TS Cindy.The weather guessers are saying up to 4" of rain through Sat.My yard will be one big puddle.The geese will be in heaven.


----------



## seminole wind

Hahaha. One big goose pond!


----------



## chickenqueen

It rained all night and we're getting heavy downpours all day then a cool down.The weekend is suppose to be super nice....


----------



## seminole wind

We got a great loud storm yesterday afternoon. Unfortunately it wet all my food pots so I have to dump the feed. How sad. I hate waste. First time in 11 years I actually had a real puddle!


----------



## Maryellen

Ugh going to rain today and tomorrow. Why Does It rain on my weekends


----------



## seminole wind

Supposed to be rain free today. But the dark clouds are building. These storms just pop up out of no where. Problem is that my 40 foot long pen was covered with a tarp and ended up making huge puddles that were bulging the wire with weight on top. So I've been ripping down the tarp and I think I'm going to put up some 2 x 4's down the middle to make like a tent over the top. There's one piece of plywood up there that's old, waterlogged, and probably has a puddle and I can't seem to budge it. I would love to remove it. I just don't know how.


----------



## chickenqueen

The weekend is sunny and temps in the 70's.Perfect!!!It poured rain all day yesterday and the 120 y o rain record was broke.We got right under 4".When I went to fetch Dale yesterday,the roads were starting to flood and I had to come home a different way.It's been so wet,a lot of the fields around here haven't been plowed yet and the ones that were plowed are under several inches of water.They grow mostly feed corn and soybeans.I hope it doesn't affect feed prices.When we did the garden this year,we left the grass intact between the rows.I'm glad I did.I can still walk through it without sinking knee deep in mud.I'm keeping my fingers crossed my garden doesn't drown...


----------



## nannypattyrn

Got several inches of thunder and lightning and about a half inch of much needed rain. 78 is our projected high for today.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and 70's.The nights have been cool enough to turn off the fans.I love falling asleep listening to the frogs and crickets.


----------



## seminole wind

Nice, I try to sleep with the windows open all winter. Too hot in the summer. 

More rain today. I'm getting tired of the couch.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and 70's.We going to be below average temps for a week.Fishing weather...


----------



## seminole wind

CQ, where do you fish ?


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 92 and cloudy. Very humid, To humid for my taste but I'm staying indoors except for my smoke breaks. I'm down to about half a pack. The vape is really helping.


----------



## dawg53

Big thunderstorms going on right now!


----------



## seminole wind

Actually nice humid day a friend called me to ride for 5:30. Nice ride . However before I got my horse I had to clean mega mold off my tack and helmet. How gross. The tack room air conditioner stopped working. I got to bring it all home and wash it with vinegar.


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> CQ, where do you fish ?


We usually go to Stonelick State Park or Eastfork State Park.Both are stocked with various fish different times of the year.This year I want to try the Great Miami river and the Little Miami river.I'm close to the Ohio river,too,but it's too polluted for me.It continues to be sunny and 70's,at least until the weekend.


----------



## seminole wind

It's unfortunate that those big lovely rivers are "dirty." Then the law has "allowable" levels. I don't think any level should be allowable. I think things are better here in Florida. I think the Gulf is vulnerable to stuff. But with all our rivers, most are from springs and Florida keeps them clean. 

This is something I saw for the first time. I guess they created a lake north of me called Lake Rosseau (sp). Idiots left the stumps in there. Anyway, it's part of the Withlacoochee river, but the tributaries get narrow towards the gulf. So they built this long canal that makes a straight line to the gulf. It's kind of cool. I drove by it, so I'm not sure it has boating but I can't see why not.


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 89 and humid. I hate the humid. I'm staying in doors today.


----------



## dawg53

Austin said:


> It's 89 and humid. I hate the humid. I'm staying in doors today.


You and me both!


----------



## dawg53

Pouring rain again, glad our yard is sucking it up and not flooding.


----------



## seminole wind

Spent a few hours taking apart my horse's bridle and cleaning it and removing all the mold. Washing with vinegar, drying then oil. I got some bees wax type stuff for the top coat. Still have to do the saddle. The stuff sure molded fast while the barn's ac in the tack room was out. The mold was everywhere, every crevice. Really gross. Now that's humidity


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny,low humidity and low 80's.The weather has been perfect....


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 79 and humid in Georgetown Texas.


----------



## seminole wind

Not bad. I've learned to ignore the humidity. It's there, I'm outside and I can't change anything except dunk in the not-hot tub afterwards. My hubby stays in the house and whines about it.


----------



## chickenqueen

One more perfect weather day then the humidity returns...


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 90 and humid. I'm having to smoke outdoors and it's miserable.


----------



## seminole wind

Austin said:


> It's 90 and humid. I'm having to smoke outdoors and it's miserable.


Yes, but it gets you out of the house.


----------



## dawg53

It's been a steady rain the last two hours, glad I got the yard mowed today.


----------



## seminole wind

Rain and thunder. What else is new??


----------



## chickenqueen

The humidity is slowly creeping in.It's suppose to storm today and I hope it does a little because the garden and new trees need it and I don't want to do it.I just ordered 2 gallons of a cattail killing duo treatment.A quart of each is $110.00 and a gallon of each is $199.99.I took the better deal.We are always battling the cattails because they bring in the muskrats that destroy the banks.It's a never ending battle.The muskrats figured out the traps and avoid them no matter how well we camouflage them.I really actually like the cattails.it's good for the critters living back there like the red eared slider turtles and red winged black birds make basket nests in them.But the muskrats got to go and so do the cattails...


----------



## dawg53

I like cattails too. What kind of trap are you using CQ? I've used these kind of traps for muskrats but should be checked frequently. The will gnaw off their leg to escape.
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...tm_medium=PLA&utm_source=Bing&utm_campaign=CI


----------



## CFAdmin

It's 92 and humid. Not looking forward to getting out into it.


----------



## seminole wind

Hot , humid.


----------



## chickenqueen

Everybody around here got storms yesterday but us so I have to water the garden today.Oh well,I need to fertilize it anyway.The holiday weekend is going to be warm and humid.Perfect weather for all the fireworks!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Got a much needed inch of rain and a 2 feet of thunder and lighting last night. My garden is suffering from the hot humid but no rain days.
I may soon pack it up and put fall tomatoes out later. I haven't seen any yet but squash bugs usually start coming out in the heat.


----------



## Maryellen

2.5 inches of rain last night ugh. Everything is mud now


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> Got a much needed inch of rain and a 2 feet of thunder and lighting last night. My garden is suffering from the hot humid but no rain days.
> I may soon pack it up and put fall tomatoes out later. I haven't seen any yet but squash bugs usually start coming out in the heat.


"a 2 feet of thunder and lightning last night." Hahahaha! That's what I like, short thunder and lightning and alot of rain! LOLOL 
Thanks for the laugh Patti lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn

You're welcome, Dawg!! I love thunder and lightning, I'm not frightened at all. We did have one good clap though that made me jump a little.


----------



## chickenqueen

Hot and humid.Summer is here!!!


----------



## seminole wind

Hot and humid.
The first year we were here my horses were in a stall about 100 feet back from the house. I went to feed them and as I got to the run-in, the thunder and lightning was so bad I jumped into a stall and couldn't leave for 45 minutes. It was just too dangerous. I have also sat in my car once in the driveway for 30 minutes because of the lightning.


----------



## chickenqueen

I've got a few trees that have been struck by lightning.I'm in the middle of a 5 acre field so no place is safe out there and we all come in when we hear thunder.Except the geese....


----------



## seminole wind

CQ, you sound goose obsessed!

Woke up to loud thunder and now for 2 hours. Tomorrow I have the family over for Barbque. I don't do that often, LOL. Burgers, Brats, tuna-mac salad, I may be making potato salad the German way.


----------



## chickenqueen

Hahahaha!!!That's what my family and friends are saying,too.Continues to be hot and humid.Perfect for a swim in the pond.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Hahahaha!!!That's what my family and friends are saying,too.Continues to be hot and humid.Perfect for a swim in the pond.


Nice that your pond water is good. Have any fish?


----------



## chickenqueen

Oh yeah,and frogs,snakes,turtles and occasionally a heron,Canadian geese and wild ducks.Last year a pair of migrating ducks stopped by.They were really neat looking with mohawks.I still haven't been able to identify what they were but they were really neat looking.I hope they stop by again this year.Plus,there are several paths to the pond from the deer,coyotes and whatever drinks back there.It's a really busy place.With it being spring fed there is always fresh water feeding into it and it stays "clean" but it does make my hair smell like algae and I have to wash it after swimming.It was the pond that sold this property and the trees surrounding the whole property.From March until Nov or Dec I can't see the neighbors,a plus in my book.


----------



## seminole wind

We would not want a pond on our property, LOL. 
I asked my hubs to pick up potatoes yesterday and he comes back with potato salad. Oh well!


----------



## chickenqueen

5+acres and a water source such as a running creek,pond or river were the 2 things I was looking for when house hunting.The actual house and location were not a primary concern,just the size of the plot and water source and this was before I started planning for the end of the world. LOL The only con is I'm right between Cinti and Dayton and am probably not far enough away.Oh well,I'm still better off here than in the city.It's raining today which it figures cuz I just watered the garden real good yesterday.The chickens aren't liking it but the geese are.The weekend is suppose to be low 80's with low humidity.I'm going fishing,I haven't been once this year and it's already July.I'm ashamed of myself....


----------



## seminole wind

Another day of thunderstorms. I am pretty used to it down here. Somewhat daily all summer. The guy at the marina says "oh, summer is boating season". I don't know how-these storms just pop up out of no where. And quickly.

I'm trying to keep up with the rained on food. I don't have a tarp up yet so I'm dumping food every other day, sometimes daily.

Dawg, do you get the everyday thunderstorms by you?


----------



## chickenqueen

It's sunny and 70 with low humidity at 10:30 am.It's suppose to be a super nice weekend.Monday our tropical weather starts-hot,humid and storms possible every afternoon.I just received the cattail killer so I'm spraying them today while there is no rain in the forecast until Monday.It stormed all day yesterday so fishing won't be good today but tomorrow should be a different story.


----------



## nannypattyrn

80 here already just after 10. Mid level humidity and beautiful sun out. We're setting in for our hot dry summer pattern...


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Another day of thunderstorms. I am pretty used to it down here. Somewhat daily all summer. The guy at the marina says "oh, summer is boating season". I don't know how-these storms just pop up out of no where. And quickly.
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with the rained on food. I don't have a tarp up yet so I'm dumping food every other day, sometimes daily.
> 
> Dawg, do you get the everyday thunderstorms by you?


We havnt had rain in over a week and it has been searing hot and humid, upper 90's. I've been bringing ice/ice water out to the chickens daily, fans are helping.
It's supposed to rain tomorrow and good chances the first part of next week. I hope so.


----------



## chickenqueen

One more nice day.I got 1/4 of the cattails sprayed.That took 4 gallons and 3 hours.It was worse than I thought back there.It took a while for them all to grow and I imagine it's going to take some time to get rid of them.Fortunately,there are no cattails where the geese go.I just have to get it done before the rain returns this week.


----------



## dawg53

T-storms rolling through right now, dumping alot of needed rain.


----------



## seminole wind

Yup, I got thunderstorms rolling in.

What are cattails? I have these weeds that my dog gets stuck in her hair all over. They are like little balls with stickers. Don't know the name.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Cattails I think are also called bull rushes. Not sure why I think that though. They grow on the banks of lakes and ponds and have big tight plumbs that open and blow in the wind. They are actually good to eat if needed.


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,I've thought of them being edible,too.I like edibles growing on the property that's why I let the cattails go until I found out that draws muskrats and they tear up the pond.So the cattails got to go.Yesterday I spent 6 hours and 8 gallons of spray and that was just for one end.I still have the entire back half but it's not as thick there so I should be able to get it done in a few hours.It stormed last night and I hope it didn't wash the herbicide off.I'd hate to have to do it again.Now they are saying rain and rain chances all week.I should take before and after pics.If I get a dry spell,I'll take pics of them today before they start dying.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I don't blame you at all. However will the herbicide hurt your pond?


----------



## seminole wind

Ditto on the weather.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Yup, I got thunderstorms rolling in.
> 
> What are cattails? I have these weeds that my dog gets stuck in her hair all over. They are like little balls with stickers. Don't know the name.


Could be sand spurs, painful if your dog steps on them or if they get between the toes or in between the footpad. The tips can break off in your finger when you remove them, then you have to dig it out with a needle. Sometimes I have to use scissors to cut them out of my dogs fur. A dog will lick his paw until the broken sticker(s) are removed.
There's another kind without stickers. They can be green or brown in color and they get wrapped in my dogs fur. I call them "hitchhikers." Most of the time they can be pulled out, but sometimes gotta use scissors.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We called them sand burs. They hurt. Growing up, we hardly ever wore shoes. I knew where the "stickers"were and avoided them. 
One of the sticker-less kind here in Okla are called "stick tights" They are smaller than the sand bur and can be pulled or combed out.


----------



## seminole wind

Yup. It's Sands purchase time. I wonder what gets rid of them?


----------



## dawg53

According to this link, page 1 & 2, "Image" will control sandspurs. I've seen it at Lowe's.
https://www.volusia.org/core/fileparse.php/4461/urlt/BG-March-2014.pdf


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> We called them sand burs. They hurt. Growing up, we hardly ever wore shoes. I knew where the "stickers"were and avoided them.
> One of the sticker-less kind here in Okla are called "stick tights" They are smaller than the sand bur and can be pulled or combed out.


Brings back memories going barefooted as a child lol. Back then we only got sandspurs when we went to the beach. There were plenty of other things I stepped on when I went barefooted; honey bees with stinger stuck in my foot. Boy oh boy did it hurt! And my foot would swell up. Then there were the fire ants, UGH.
There was the usual splinters that my mom had to dig out, trips to the doctor to get a tetanus shot after stepping on a nail. Digging out a piece of broken glass was always painful. Then of course, stepping in a pile of dog crap LOL.
Wearing shoes eliminated MOST problems except; stepping on a nail and still having to get a tetanus shot, fire ants, stepping in a pile of dog crap AND a fresh pile of CECAL chicken crap!


----------



## nannypattyrn

There's a chemical called MSMA, (I think that's what it's called or something similar) that will control them. I don't have the burs here, thankfully.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's raining again today but it's cooler.1 gallon of distilled vinegar+1 cup table salt+2 tbs dish detergent=A pet and environmentally safe herbicide.Apply to the plants you want to eliminate when there's no chance of rain for at least a day.It works like a charm even on the stinging nettles we have up here.It kills on contact but won't prevent new growth and you gotta keep up on it.It's the only thing I use where the chickens roam and it's cheap,safe and last I heard,doesn't cause cancer in California


----------



## seminole wind

We had a violent storm , then this, then more storm. If you look If you can see, you can see 2 rainbows, another below the sha Really pretty.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Beautiful!!.......


----------



## dawg53

The thunderstorms were all around us this afternoon but we didnt get any rain. We got a nice cool down from the storms outflow.


----------



## seminole wind

Don't you hate when they evaporate right around you?.. we had some th and li today but no rain.


----------



## seminole wind

another morning to wake up to thunder. more daily rain.


----------



## nannypattyrn

100 degrees here, humid, but feels dry. Got my chickens several watering "holes" filled up. Mama hen is showing the chick how fi d the wet spots..

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn

Hot, hot, hot. Not much chance of rain in site. Water hole filled up. So glad my coop and run are shady and there is a breeze.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind

More rain.


----------



## seminole wind

Really puts a damper on anything that needs to get done. I did manage to re-tarp one of the pens yesterday. Tarps are great but don't last forever. They degrade after a while and leak.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I would gladly take your rain!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn

So very hot, dry but humid, and still. I'm keeping my critters cool with lotsa watering "holes ". There's plenty of shade for everyone.
Thankfully we are supposed to have a cool down into the 80s after tomorrow for a week or so and chances of rain. It made to100 degrees today.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen

This week has been fall weather. .. soo awesome. ...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 59 degrees and my furnace kicked on this morning.We're low 80's,low humidity and sunny with a light breeze today.Got my fishing gear ready and then Dale decides to go to work instead.Grrrrrr....


----------



## nannypattyrn

Wow CQ and ME! It kind of has a fall "feel" here, that is if fall can have 100 degree temps. We did get a tiny rain last night. So much needed. My garden is burnt completely up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen

Fall again here today. I love this weather

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen

It's 70. A cool breeze, sun out, perfect weather.
I go back to work monday been on vacation all week.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

Raining here now. We should be getting that cooler air in here late today or tomorrow. 

All I know is that the birds will welcome that cool off. So will my water bill.


----------



## seminole wind

Hot and humid. Showers today. I really don't mind the rain. I usually wish for anything but sun. My yard looks like a jungle. Hubs mows the weeds and it looks like lawn from a distance. I say anything but sand is better to look at.


----------



## dawg53

The weatherguessers called it right. I might have to drop "guesser" lol.
It started with light rain around midnight, off and on rain around 5am, then the deluge started around 6am and it's still pouring rain. 
The backyard is almost completely flooded. For the first time in a very long time, I had to wear boots to get out to the chicken pens. The only area that ISN'T flooded are the chicken pens. 
I'm glad I hauled in a truckload of sand last weekend.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We went from 80 in the morning to 73 this morning and very pleasant. It's supposed to be dropping into the upper 60s for morning and 80s for afternoon. Completely not typical for this area, but welcome. Hopefully some rain chances I in the mix.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 59 at 8am.Very nice sleeping weather.We have a few more nice days then the heat,humidity and rain return.


----------



## seminole wind

Wow, I wish we had breaks like that. It's still 90's, humid, with showers. Lucky me I struggled to get the new tarp up over my pens. It only took 6 hours in 2 days! 

I still like the rain almost every day. Maybe it just gives me reason to stay home and not do much.


----------



## dawg53

How big was the tarp?


----------



## seminole wind

16x20. It covers 2 pens The last tarp is on a slanted pen . I'll take pics.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> 16x20. It covers 2 pens The last tarp is on a slanted pen . I'll take pics.


16x20 is the size I use on my main pen too. I usually have to replace it once a year, mainly due to the sun.
I have a 12x16 tarp on the smaller pen. 
Both tarps cover half of each pen.


----------



## chickenqueen

I put tarps up for the winter to decrease the drafts and help a little heat stay in.Mine go up in Oct.I use 4 16x20's for the coop.I haven't decided what to do for the geese yet.They are so fat and their feathers so thick,I don't think they will really notice the cold in their house.I have to get heated waters this year,too.I'm thinking about horse buckets for the geese so they can dunk their heads.


----------



## nannypattyrn

72 degrees and light but much needed and welcome rain.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53

I got the yard mowed just in time before the rains started. Phew!
I've noticed that the grass is growing at a slower rate than before, maybe an early winter? I hope so, we didnt have one last year. We could use cooler/colder temps.


----------



## seminole wind

Thunder, lightning, and rain all day and more. We have hub's relatives here. Hubs cried. They came from Jax. Never knew we had relatives in Jax.


----------



## chickenqueen

Mid 60's and nice but it's not going to stay that way.It was suppose to rain for 3 days,everybody got rain but us.I had to water the garden and the radar on tv said it was raining here but it was not.


----------



## seminole wind

CQ, your geese will not need a heater, and will probably still bathe every day if the pond isn't frozen.


----------



## chickenqueen

I didn't think they will need a heater,they are so fat and their feathers are so thick.The pond has only frozen a few times and just twice that we could walk out on it.It's overcast and we're expecting rain.It's suppose to be a nice very weekend-low 70's and low humidity.


----------



## seminole wind

same-rain and whatever. Dawg, did you get slammed with rain yesterday?


----------



## dawg53

Yesterday we had off and on rain all day, north of I-10 got hammered. This morning we had off and on light rain. Partly cloudy and hot this afternoon with rain on the way later.
I managed to do a little gardening this morning.


----------



## nannypattyrn

72 rainy, cloudy degrees in the Sooner State. We got quite the display of lightening and thunder around 4 am. .75 inch rain and hopefully more on the way. Yay!!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen

Raining since last night.We needed it.The chickens aren't happy.


----------



## seminole wind

I do need to go get feed today. I'll have to cover the bed of my truck.


----------



## dawg53

Thunderstorms dumping alot of rain, 2" per hour according to the weatherman. Glad I got the yard mowed earlier today.


----------



## chickenqueen

We've been having beautiful weather.Low 80's and low humidity.Usually we're burning up this time of the year.It's been too cool for swimming with the geese in the pond.But I'm not complaining....


----------



## robin416

We had lower temps yesterday but humidity was so high that it was take your bar of soap out with you kind of day. I didn't bother with the misters, the air was just too wet.


----------



## seminole wind

Thunderstorms likely.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Thunderstorms likely.


Already happening here. Repeat from yesterday, the day before, the day before that, the day before etc etc etc.....lol.


----------



## seminole wind

Yup, thunder and rain all day. So I went back to bed. I feel bad that the chooks get no crack today but I'm not going out in the lightning.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Yup, thunder and rain all day. So I went back to bed. I feel bad that the chooks get no crack today but I'm not going out in the lightning.


Your hens will blackmail/extort you: No crack, no eggs. My BR's are perfected blackmailers/extortionists and they let me know about it.


----------



## dawg53

Karen, with all this wet weather we're having, you might want to worm your birds if you havnt already done so. I finished a 3 day worming period this past Sunday.


----------



## Maryellen

Fall is here. 60 now. 80 today. Tomorrow 59 and 70 daytime

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen

Still cool and dry here.Looks like another nice weekend coming up.I'm going fishing and maybe take the canoe to a state park.


----------



## seminole wind

Cool and dry? I can't remember what that feels like. 

Dawg, You're right. It's about that time anyway.

Here comes the rain again!


----------



## dawg53

Deluge right now. Chicken pens are ok.


----------



## Maryellen

Damp rainy cold damp rainy cold 
. The gardens did horrible, my chickens are getting respiratory issues, this weather sucks. The sun hasn't been out enough to dry everything up

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn

We got a ton of thunder and were lightening with a much needed 1 1/2 inches of rain! I'm so happy that I don't have to water for a few days! Extremely unusual weather in August for our area.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen

We're still cool and dry but it's about to end.It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## seminole wind

Love those rain pics, Dawg.
It will most likely be hot, humid, and rain later.


----------



## robin416

91 degrees, 70% humidity. You folks in the South know what that feels like. But what's different about this year and last? Rain. We had zero rain here until the end of October last year. We've had some amount of rain every day but one in the past weeks.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

You know it! We had more rain this summer then I can remember! 100% humidity makes for a very bad hair day!! Glad I live on a mountain with all the rain we had. Pool time was non-existent this summer too cool, then really hot and pool still too cool..Jeesh


----------



## robin416

I've thought often about returning to the mountains when it's this miserable in the Summer.


----------



## dawg53

It's hot as usual but there's a strong breeze and I think I know why, hurricane Gert out there off the coast somewhere. The breeze feels good.


----------



## robin416

Sometimes we're fortunate enough to get some of those strong winds off the ocean or gulf, not this time. Bugs are bad, temps and humidity remain high.


----------



## seminole wind

It's hot and humid. Rained last night.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's hot and humid with rain possible.I hope so,my plants and trees need some rain.The last 3 storms were all around us but we didn't get a drop of rain.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Hot and humid here. My poor little schnauzer is having skin allergies bad. I have her medicated with steroids and benadryl jus to keep her from making hot spots everwhere!

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

Our poor old Redbone hound was allergic to anything green, including Mesquite. It ended up with me having to give him allergy injections. And like your poor pup the hot weather made him the most miserable. 

We still have days of this continuing heat and humidity combo according to the local weather persons.


----------



## nannypattyrn

This has been a very unusual August for us. We're usually hunkered down in the house under the ac. Any outside activities are done very early or when the sun goes down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

Last year at this time we had the drought so our humidity was really low which made it more tolerable to be outside for longer periods. I've only been out there a half hour and already hiding in the house.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It was 80 degrees when I let the dogs out at 630. My glasses fogged up immediately. 100% humidity, i trimmed my oregano and set out with my coffee about 20 mins then back inside sweating.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> Hot and humid here. My poor little schnauzer is having skin allergies bad. I have her medicated with steroids and benadryl jus to keep her from making hot spots everwhere!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Chicken Forum mobile app


Patti, is she scratching alot? If so, Apoquel 5.4mg from the vet will stop the scratching. Our vet charges $80.50 for 30 day supply.
Benadryl and Temaril-P failed to stop the itching and scratching on our dog. Sulfodene OTC treats hotspots. Desitin cream works well and is persistent. When using Desitin, you dont want your dog up on the couch or laying on carpet, it'll rub off. It's best to keep the dog on an old sheet or blanket when they lay down, take a nap, or go to sleep for the night. I used it on my Bulldogs for itch and irritation on their underside, also moist areas in their facial wrinkles as well as in between toes.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I use desitin when she licks hot spots. I think I caught it early enough though. She's quiet right now. I'll keep the Apoquel in mind though. We've both been desparate before I realized what was going on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn

Did you know that GoodRx.com has a pet discount too?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53

Thanks for the link Patti, I added it to my Favorites. The one that was the cheapest was out of stock, it wouldve been a $20 savings. The second one is close to what I'm paying now for the Apoquel. If the first one gets some in stock, I'll order from them. 
The Apoquel works great. Maybe you can buy one week's worth and try it for your Schnauzer and see how it goes.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx, Dawg! If the regimen I'm using now doesn't work, I'll give it a go! I hate to see her miserable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen

Continues to be hot and humid with rain on the way.The weekend is suppose to be nice again.Time for a good gun cleaning/oiling and target practice.15 days and hunting season starts.....


----------



## dawg53

Squirrel season CQ? I always waited til after the first frost to hunt squirrels...no wolves.
It sprinkled some early this morning and currently the clouds are building, hot hot hot.


----------



## Maryellen

Damp damp .all our doors are sticking.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

Miserable outside.


----------



## dawg53

August  our hottest month  and they're calling for mid to upper 90's. The way it's going, it looks like September will be hot also. 
I'm convinced it's due to global warming and it's going to continue to get worse. Last winter was proof enough for me.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We seem to be headed out of the 90s after this week into tge upper 80s. I'll take it!! Last August into Sept it was over 100 on several days. We still have to see what September 17 will bring...I'm also wondering what kind of winter we're headed into. We haven't had a cold one in the last 2 or 3 years.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen

Already hot and humid.We had extremely hot weather and humidity almost all summer into Sept,too,last year.It was the worst summer I've experienced.The last 2 winters have been warm and wet up here,too.This year I'm wishing for snow.Dawg,we go squirrel hunting early,at state parks and nature preserves,to mainly scope out potential hunting spots for later on.It's easier to go through brush and climb when you have less clothes on.We take the shotguns and get a few squirrels for dumplings and target practice.It's something fun to do even if we come back empty handed.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

humidity is 100% today in the South. Had a mild summer, but heat always comes in August. Got a new 10x10 yesterday for the my ladies to have more room. AND had two eggs yesterday, you could tell its a new hen laying, the egg was big and a little soft. Maybe she is getting in her groove!! hope your day is good!!


----------



## seminole wind

Pouring rain.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Hot, hot, no eclipse in sight at this point.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Beautiful partial eclipse in my neck of the woods. Got a little cloudy, but was able to see a good bit.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We couldn't even see it here. Maybe a little shade but that's all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

We were sitting inside a hospital waiting on hub's scan. I was shocked to find it lightning and thundering and raining when we were finally released. No rain here at the house. It's just plain hot and humid.


----------



## dawg53

Cloudy and rainy today, bye bye eclipse. Now everyone can go back to work.


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> Cloudy and rainy today, bye bye eclipse. Now everyone can go back to work.


Please, go back to work. Stop talking about it on the news. I'm over it now.


----------



## dawg53

I was reading news on my laptop this morning about people tweeting the fact they looked at the eclipse with/without protective glasses and now their eyes are hurting. They mustve gotten fake glasses made in China. As for not wearing glasses, they were warned...dum dums. (Somehow I knew this was going to happen.)


----------



## robin416

Of course you knew, they're humans. 

It's different out there this morning, cooler than past mornings. Does this mean things are beginning to change?


----------



## chickenqueen

Storms today in front of a cool front.Then temps in the 70's with nights in the 50's.The chickens will be happy...


----------



## robin416

chickenqueen said:


> Storms today in front of a cool front.Then temps in the 70's with nights in the 50's.The chickens will be happy...


Chickens? Ha! How about the humans?


----------



## chickenqueen

The heat bothers the chickens more than it bothers me.Besides,I can always hang out in the pond with the geese.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

90 here, humidity is down so that is nice..only feels like 95..


----------



## robin416

Wilbur's Mom said:


> 90 here, humidity is down so that is nice..only feels like 95..


LOL I just came in from herding Guineas, I need to be hosed down after that in the heat and humidity here.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> I was reading news on my laptop this morning about people tweeting the fact they looked at the eclipse with/without protective glasses and now their eyes are hurting. They mustve gotten fake glasses made in China. As for not wearing glasses, they were warned...dum dums. (Somehow I knew this was going to happen.)


So who they gonna sue? God?


----------



## seminole wind

It's 95 and humid.........feels like 95 and humid


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> So who they gonna sue? God?


You got Morgan and Morgan down there? LOL


----------



## seminole wind

It's rained every day for 9 days. Basically all day.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> It's rained every day for 9 days. Basically all day.


I've seen your radar down there and you're right, no beach weather there!
It's been sprinkling or raining off and on here the last 4-5 days and has remained cloudy and very humid, like a sauna.
However there's no rain today, partly cloudy and I managed to get part of an outside special project completed.


----------



## robin416

I need to thank you both, the rain I needed has finally made its way to us. I haven't seen any precipt here in a bit so it was time.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

the rain has made it to us for the next few days thanks to Harvey. Hopefully nothing severe with the warm and cooler air colliding..that is never good in my neck of the woods.


----------



## seminole wind

First sunny day in weeks.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's been cool lately with highs in the 70's and lows in the low 50's.Harvey rears his ugly head here tomorrow from the south and a cold front from the north and may be stuck here for a few days,dumping a few inches of rain.I got an old camper coming this weekend,our new hunting lodge LOL,and the ground needs to be dry to take it all the way back to the woods.It's been really dry for more than a month and it figures when I need it dry it will pour down rain.Maybe this year I can sit out there and out of the wind,rain and snow and the blue jays won't be hollering when we're back there.And no trees to climb....


----------



## seminole wind

The day started out sunny and as of 3pm came thunder and lightning.


----------



## chickenqueen

Harvey has arrived from the southwest and the cold front from the north also came to town.It's raining and we may get a few inches of rain and they already have flash flood watches in effect.It's also windy with 30mph gusts.It got cold.The high today is low 60's/upper 50's late afternoon.My furnace is running right now.It's boot weather but aren't you suppose to wait until after Labor Day before you don boots?


----------



## robin416

Harvey dumped rain here with some not too bad winds. We needed the rain so it was welcome. Now I'm obsessing over where Irma is going to end up.


----------



## robin416

Wilbur's Mom said:


> the rain has made it to us for the next few days thanks to Harvey. Hopefully nothing severe with the warm and cooler air colliding..that is never good in my neck of the woods.


WM, if you're in N. AL or TN you need to let us know all is well.


----------



## seminole wind

Yup, now Irma.
More rain yesterday. Today looks like showers. When it rains down here, it really rains. In 2 days it filled up a bucket, and that happens every 2 days! The weeds are growing like crazy.


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> Yup, now Irma.
> More rain yesterday. Today looks like showers. When it rains down here, it really rains. In 2 days it filled up a bucket, and that happens every 2 days! The weeds are growing like crazy.


You've got your own beach stabilization going on there with all the rain you're getting and roots holding sand in place.


----------



## dawg53

Any guesses where Irma is going?
I watched the local weather on 3 different channels yesterday afternoon, at different times.

1. The guy on one channel forecast the hurricane to be in our area and might hit us. This guy shouldve been fired long ago. He cant forecast yesterday's weather much less tomorrow's weather.
2. The guy on another channel only forecasts 3 days. This makes his forecasting a little more accurate than the others. Forget about forecasting the hurricane track, he wont risk it.
3. The guy on this channel is a real tool. ANY hurricane that develops in the Atlantic WILL hit Jacksonville, period.
HOWEVER, he showed 3 different tracks where the storm will curve back out into the 
Atlantic. This has me concerned...because he's ALWAYS WRONG!


----------



## robin416

The only one that talks about hurricanes here is the Weather Channel. They agree with all three of your forecasters.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> The only one that talks about hurricanes here is the Weather Channel. They agree with all three of your forecasters.


Great, birds of a feather. Good grief.


----------



## chickenqueen

*It's 50ish and drizzle.Tomorrow and Monday are suppose to be better.I may even get 1 more chance to swim with the geese before summer retreats.I hope Irma fizzles out before reaching land.I feel for the victims of Harvey and can't imagine what they are going though.They showed cattle up to their heads in water,horses up to their necks in water and I wonder how many chickens drowned along with other critters,wild and domestic.I can't get that picture out of my mind.....*


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Harvey has arrived from the southwest and the cold front from the north also came to town.It's raining and we may get a few inches of rain and they already have flash flood watches in effect.It's also windy with 30mph gusts.It got cold.The high today is low 60's/upper 50's late afternoon.My furnace is running right now.It's boot weather but aren't you suppose to wait until after Labor Day before you don boots?


I can't believe you're heading out of summer already. We are still low 90's and 70's during the nights, but soon it will at least be cooling off more at night.


----------



## dawg53

I'm sure there's plenty of cottonmouths swimming around also.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> Any guesses where Irma is going?
> I watched the local weather on 3 different channels yesterday afternoon, at different times.
> 
> 1. The guy on one channel forecast the hurricane to be in our area and might hit us. This guy shouldve been fired long ago. He cant forecast yesterday's weather much less tomorrow's weather.
> 2. The guy on another channel only forecasts 3 days. This makes his forecasting a little more accurate than the others. Forget about forecasting the hurricane track, he wont risk it.
> 3. The guy on this channel is a real tool. ANY hurricane that develops in the Atlantic WILL hit Jacksonville, period.
> HOWEVER, he showed 3 different tracks where the storm will curve back out into the
> Atlantic. This has me concerned...because he's ALWAYS WRONG!


We have Dennis in suspenders as a popular weatherman. I trust him because he always explains his predictions and what could change it. I think he's on local ABC.


----------



## seminole wind

We live 7 miles from the coast in a place where it's been over 20 years since a hurricane made a direct hit. They usually wander up to the panhandle or hit the coast below Tampa. But we always prepare for the worst and wish for the best.

And here it is raining again today. Maybe it's a shopping day. I have spent 2 months+ of doing nothing but pittering around. Can't seem to get anything done but watch seasons of The Closer with Kyra Sedgewick. 7 series altogether.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> We have Dennis in suspenders as a popular weatherman. I trust him because he always explains his predictions and what could change it. I think he's on local ABC.


Will you swap Dennis for our 3 knuckleheads?


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> Will you swap Dennis for our 3 knuckleheads?


Heck no!!!!!


----------



## chickenqueen

We have low 80's today and tomorrow then it drops to upper 60's for highs as far as the forecast goes.It's usually hot this time of year.I hope that means we'll have a real winter this year.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Upper 80s maybe 90. Sunny. Cool mornings. I'm hoping for fall tomatoes. My okra has rejuvenated and doing well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind

Looks like rain again!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's suppose to get mid 80's and I hope to go swimming with the geese one last time this year.Fall rears it's beautiful head in a cool front tonight with high temps in the 60's/70's in the foreseeable future.Some leaves have already started to change colors.I guess summer is almost over.


----------



## seminole wind

We still have all our green leaves.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> It's suppose to get mid 80's and I hope to go swimming with the geese one last time this year.Fall rears it's beautiful head in a cool front tonight with high temps in the 60's/70's in the foreseeable future.Some leaves have already started to change colors.I guess summer is almost over.


You can send that cool front down our way CQ. Karen, Robin and I would be grateful!


----------



## nannypattyrn

We get our cold front tomorrow. 90s today then 70s and low 80s . Need rain though.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53

More urgently we need the cold front to divert the hurricane out to sea. 
Our governor has declared a state of emergency for all counties in Florida, including us.


----------



## dawg53

Robin. The latest hurricane forecast has it possibly going towards you.


----------



## robin416

If it hits FL it could be heading towards me. But it will probably get both you and Karen to some degree.


----------



## chickenqueen

If I could send the cool air down your way,I would.They've been talking about Irma up here and it being upgraded with 200mph winds.I can't even imagine that.What are you all doing in FLA.?Dale has an aunt that lives on Marco Island(did I get that right?)and I'm wondering what she is doing.It's times like this that makes me glad I live in the heartland.I'll say a prayer for you all down south and hope Irma changes her mind..


----------



## dawg53

I had to drive to Georgia earlier this morning and the interstates are already crowded with vehicles. My wife went grocery shopping and she said the stores were packed. 
We'll stick around for a cat 2 hurricane, but nothing greater. I've been prepping our property for the storm and will finish up tomorrow, I'm wore out.
If we evacuate, my wife will drive her car and I'll drive mine. She'll take food, water and clothing as well as important paperwork. I'll be taking my guns, ammo, extra gas and a few other things as well as the dog and chickens.
This isnt the first time I've had to do this and probably wont be the last. It's a pain in the neck grrrr.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Just stay safe whatever it takes all you CF peeps in the area! Like CQ , I'll be praying!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

Well, we're going through analysis paralysis right now. Not knowing which way the thing is going means we're in a holding pattern. I know that if it stays to the West side some window boarding will have to happen. From there? Who knows?

Our stores really are not bad right now. I needed a couple of things and had no problems finding them.


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> I had to drive to Georgia earlier this morning and the interstates are already crowded with vehicles. My wife went grocery shopping and she said the stores were packed.
> We'll stick around for a cat 2 hurricane, but nothing greater. I've been prepping our property for the storm and will finish up tomorrow, I'm wore out.
> If we evacuate, my wife will drive her car and I'll drive mine. She'll take food, water and clothing as well as important paperwork. I'll be taking my guns, ammo, extra gas and a few other things as well as the dog and chickens.
> This isnt the first time I've had to do this and probably wont be the last. It's a pain in the neck grrrr.


Are you planning on heading to your Mom's place or is that not far enough away?


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Are you planning on heading to your Mom's place or is that not far enough away?


My mom is in a nursing home 45 minutes from us up in Georgia. That's where I went earlier today. They are probably going to evacuate the residents, my mom included. They evacuated last year to Statesboro, Georgia when hurricane Matthew passed by.


----------



## robin416

I saw the strands going straight north and thought, well that won't work for you. I will never forget how bad it was in the N. Ga. mountains when Opal hit us. I can not imagine how bad it would be at your Mom's. 

Did you sell her house? I know you went up there a few months back to do some work.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> I saw the strands going straight north and thought, well that won't work for you. I will never forget how bad it was in the N. Ga. mountains when Opal hit us. I can not imagine how bad it would be at your Mom's.
> 
> Did you sell her house? I know you went up there a few months back to do some work.


LOL, good memory Robin. Yes, I sold it. I spent alot of time getting it ready to go on the market. I had it painted inside and out, minor repairs here and there, carpet cleaned, and had ceiling fans installed in all the bedrooms. I took care of the yard and did the deep cleaning once all the work was done. 
It went up for sale in the middle of last November and sold it at the end of this past January.
It was a monkey off my back.
My mom was already in the nursing home and eventually found out that I sold it. She was smoking mad. My mom has dementia, trying to explain why I sold it was impossible.
She's gotten over it and likes where she's at now.


----------



## robin416

Even if my own life is in constant turmoil I do pay attention to what others are talking about. 

It's a difficult situation to be in when having to make major decisions for another adult, especially when it's a parent. 

I told my hubs what you all are doing about bugging out. Now he's thinking about the same thing but here's our challenges. Two 12 year old 100# dogs, two old cats, the chickens and the Guineas.


----------



## seminole wind

Looks like they think it will go up the Fl . west coast. The supermarket are already out of water. What's wrong with storing my own tap water?
I'll have to prevent a lot of stuff from flying around, and may have to kiss my screen lanai good bye. Hopefully that won't happen.


----------



## dawg53

I'm sure local shelters will be set up. Some shelters allow pets. A vet can prescribe Trazodone for anxiety and Acepromazine, a sedative for dogs.
Local news always says to bring insurance paperwork with you. What they dont tell you is to bring ALL important paperwork ie: Vehicle titles and insurance policies, social security cards, important tax paperwork, guns and ammo and other necessities...like plenty of toilet paper. Shelters run out of toilet paper quickly. Liquid soap is a good thing too.
Tap water can get contaminated whether it's city water or well water. Sewage plants fail and raw sewage is spilled onto the ground and seeps down into the aquifer or water source like a river or stream. Authorities usually advise whether to boil water or not, or dont drink it at all. This is why it's necessary to buy water and/or fill all available pots, pans, jugs, plastic bottles, bathtub full of water while you have the chance, even the washing machine...then unplug it to stop it from completing the wash cycle. Washing machine and bathtub water can be used for personal hygiene instead of bathing in contaminated water...taking a "Marine shower" LOL.


----------



## Maryellen

Please everyone get out and be safe with the impending storm.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

Getting out for us just might not be a concern if the track holds. We'll get rain and maybe some wind but it just might be OK for us. 

We just don't have the room to haul everything out of here. No cars of SUVs, a good pickup and a hunting pickup. We'd have to rent something bigger to fit it all. We might resort to it if it looks like it is coming this way.

Karen, someone on one of the forums said she stuffed her freezer with containers of water, moved those from the freezer to the fridge then froze more to store in the freezer. She said it took days after a hurricane for them to begin thawing. 

OK, so Opal hit us in the mountains. What I didn't know until last night is that Opal landed on the doorstep of where we're living now. Lots of power outages, downed trees, damaged roofs but no one died.


----------



## seminole wind

I feel bad for hubby (not). I cannot understand why 2 people need to load up 2 refridgerators . I keep telling him to stop, but it never does any good. The supermarket is one mile up the road. One time he had over 15 boxes of pasta in the cupboard until I told him he needs to store them in a new place because they take up too much room. At least they weren't in the fridge. Now all we need is charcoal to boil water, LOL. Maybe the chickens will luck out with all the frozen stuff we'll need to unload.


----------



## dawg53

Robin, I think you're out of the woods. Irma's track has creeped to the east and I hope it creeps further east out to sea. I fill empty 1 gallon plastic containers with water and put them in the freezer, saves money from buying ice when I go fishing.
We got all our running around done, we're ready to leave if necessary.


----------



## robin416

I think that's why people really dislike dealing with the uncertainties of hurricanes. They do all this work to prepare, load up to run and then? Not enough to worry about. But staying is close to insanity with the size of this one, what can you do to save anything? Not a darned thing.

I could do that dawg, except my upright freezer is stuffed to the gills. The fridge freezer just has odds and ends so I could use that to freeze if it became necessary.


----------



## seminole wind

It does look like Irma is not coming towards my coast but now heading towards Dawg's coast. But it's also big enough to give us some wind here.


----------



## robin416

That's my thinking about us too. We had wind from Harvey days before it got all that far up the TX coast. 

I keep thinking if that thing hugs the coast we might all have to go down there and help dawg get his house back together.


----------



## dawg53

Thanks Robin, but that's ok. That's what insurance is for lol. If Irma's track holds true in the forecast, the eye wall will be at least 100 miles off the coast of Jacksonville. The inward curvature of land between Georgia and Florida has saved our butts quite a few times over the years: Matthew, Floyd, Frances and Jeanne come to mind. The storm will wobble some upon approach (eastward I hope.) 
We live about 30 air miles west of Jax beach. One weatherguesser says 65mph winds 
The second weatherguesser says 125mph winds 
The third weatherguesser doesnt know which way the winds will blow much less the speed?!
These are winds at the beach, not where we live. I'm confident we'll be ok, but it will be close.
I expect the tarps on the coops to be torn up or blown away, I have new ones ready to go.
I'm certain my coops can withstand winds greater than 65mph as they did with Matthew last year. Not sure if the small coop can withstand 125mph though. I'm 90% sure the big coop could handle 125mph winds.
We dont have any trees in our yard. However our next door neighbor has a few Oak tree limbs that can take out part of our privacy fence on one side of the yard.
The neighbor across the street has tall pine trees that might end up in our front yard or driveway. My chain saw is ready to go. We have plenty of gas stored and the generator is ready.
We still have the option to leave. It's a waiting game now.
Thank you everyone for your prayers, kindness, and concern.


----------



## robin416

Even though none of us has ever met we still worry about those that we've come to know through the forum. Even if the storm stays far enough off shore you're still going to have a long day or days ahead of you both.


----------



## dawg53

Well, it's starting. A nice 10mph breeze out of the NNE, a harbinger of things to come.
Here's good news: It looks like we'll get sustained winds of 75mph initially and 65mph winds on the back side. But the beaches are looking at 100 mph winds  
So, we'll be hunkering down Sunday through Tuesday. 
All the gas stations are out of gas. Glad I jumped on the bandwagon early!
I spent the morning mowing the yard and hurricane proofing the back yard. 
Tomorrow the dog gets a bath and I'll be topping off feeders and cleaning waterers, dropping tarps around the pens like I did for Matthew. 
Saturday I'll be going to church, then watching the Dawgs play Notre Dame and scoffing down hot wings.
After Irma, we'll be getting ready for hurricane Jose.


----------



## seminole wind

It looks like Irma has moved a bit more towards coming up the center of Florida. So, hopefully it will burn out a bit before it gets level with Tampa. Good thing is the north to south center of Florida up to Ocala is basically state forest and farm lands and a lot less population than the coast.

So I wonder if the chickens are better off in pens or the coop? I will have to spray paint a spot on my horse. The barn over there is built like a tank. And if the Marina is not responsible for the boat I'll have to pick it up. Too late for insurance.


----------



## seminole wind

Got a question. My parents live 7 miles from here. Yesterday mom calls and tells me that the neighbors rented a camper and they are going with them to drive somewhere safe., and how hard it is to pack. Not even a question about what we are doing. I thought about it and compared how I feel that my daughter and her family would be the first thing on my mind. I texted my sister who lives 12 miles away and ask her if the parents were ditching us and running for safety.
So what's the question? Does this sound normal? or dysfunctional?


----------



## robin416

I'm not touching that question, Karen. I think I would ignore whatever they're doing or not doing and do what you need to do to stay safe.

I left my horse with the option to be out if he wanted to be. Which from how soaked he was he chose to stay out.

I would put the birds up. If they get caught in a sudden down pour the Silkies will just stand there.


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> Well, it's starting. A nice 10mph breeze out of the NNE, a harbinger of things to come.
> Here's good news: It looks like we'll get sustained winds of 75mph initially and 65mph winds on the back side. But the beaches are looking at 100 mph winds
> So, we'll be hunkering down Sunday through Tuesday.
> All the gas stations are out of gas. Glad I jumped on the bandwagon early!
> I spent the morning mowing the yard and hurricane proofing the back yard.
> Tomorrow the dog gets a bath and I'll be topping off feeders and cleaning waterers, dropping tarps around the pens like I did for Matthew.
> Saturday I'll be going to church, then watching the Dawgs play Notre Dame and scoffing down hot wings.
> After Irma, we'll be getting ready for hurricane Jose.


We've got breezes here too. We're normally still at this time of day.

Does securing all the grommets on the tarps help at all to keep them from coming apart. Or maybe I should say, sooner than you'd like.


----------



## robin416

Well, crap. Appears that they are shifting it to the West. Before we were on the outskirts of the storm, going to get winds but really no threat except for limbs falling out of these danged oaks.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I guess that means its headed more in your direction?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

nannypattyrn said:


> I guess that means its headed more in your direction?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


Unfortunately. We'll have to do more than I had planned on to make sure to mitigate the damage. Both trucks have to go out to the road because of the trees around the house.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yikes! Pls be safe! I know that's first on your mind though!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Well, crap. Appears that they are shifting it to the West. Before we were on the outskirts of the storm, going to get winds but really no threat except for limbs falling out of these danged oaks.


Ditto. I just saw that on the news. I'm not sure if we jumped out of the frying pan into the fire. Irma is going straight over us as a top end Cat 1 hurricane. That means 75mph to 90mph winds and more chance of tornadoes. Crap.


----------



## robin416

At least we're less prone to the issues of tornadoes. That was the one thing I felt confident in. 

I don't quite know what to think, our local guy says the shift means nothing for us but the weather channel is showing us on the inside of the outer cone. 

And they're doing fuel rationing here. Deliveries were already a problem with Harvey and now with all the FL evacuees stations are running out.


----------



## robin416

BTW, dawg, what do you think you're going to do if it tracks so close to home?


----------



## dawg53

We're staying put. Once it crosses over land and works its way up to us, It'll only be a strong cat 1 hurricane. If it were a cat 3 or greater, we'd be outta here.
I went through Hugo in Charleston, it was a cat 4. Never again.


----------



## seminole wind

It does look like it will be close. Dawg is right. If it comes up the middle of Florida,, hopefully it will whither away. I think the horse is safer where she is. I may have to cram the chickens into a shed or two. I would think the tarps won't last. We have some potential trees, but they don't look too threatening. Amazon's 2 day prime delivery is at this time "get it on Wednesday", LOL.


----------



## dawg53

It looks like Irma's track has moved west somewhat. That means less storm surge but more tornadoes. Not much warning when it comes to tornadoes dropping out of hurricanes.


----------



## robin416

dawg, that happened when we lived in TN. We got the rain side of Katrina and the tornado side of Rita. I'd rather have the rain. I already didn't like where we lived because of tornadoes and Rita didn't help.


----------



## chickenqueen

While watching national news while they were discussing Miss Irma,the weather lady said it was going to hit Ohio and Indiana early next week.We are no where near a coast but Miss Irma is gonna get us,too.We could use the rain but I haven't heard any thing about winds.After Harvey's devastation and flooding,I can't believe you guys in FLA are staying home.I can understand it but....You can always build another house but you can't get another life.There's still time to run to the hills.


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> It does look like it will be close. Dawg is right. If it comes up the middle of Florida,, hopefully it will whither away. I think the horse is safer where she is. I may have to cram the chickens into a shed or two. I would think the tarps won't last. We have some potential trees, but they don't look too threatening. Amazon's 2 day prime delivery is at this time "get it on Wednesday", LOL.


They are still talking storm surge, Karen.

I started to say I don't know why Silkies just hunker down in the rain but then I remembered why, it's because they can't see when the poof gets wet and covers their eyes. I had to rescue mine a couple of time with sudden downpours.


----------



## dawg53

CQ, topography has alot to do with it. We dont live in a flood zone, nor low lying area. If we lived near the river or tributary, or near the beaches, we'd be gone. We would also have flood insurance.
The hurricane category also plays a role no matter where we live. Irma will be weakened alot by the time it reaches us.
Human lives are more important than animals and material things.
That said, my birds and dog wouldve been evacuated with us. 

When I lived in Georgia and had about 25 birds, I had plans to take them with us as well.
I had plenty of cages and crates. I put it into practice when we had severe hard freezes for several nights and I caged the birds in the garage. 
I'm glad I caged them and learned that you cant just put birds in cages...you have to match them up to ones that get along with each other. Otherwise they'll fight with each other.
I found that it was easier to match birds via the pecking order when caging them; they didnt fight each other.


----------



## Nm156

CQ, unless you've lived in the areas it's hard to understand.As a former resident of Houston 91-06. It would be impossible to evacuate 5 mil. people.Where do you go? In 2005 Hurricane Rita ,it took my sister 36 hrs to get to Dallas a 4 hr. drive normally.
Most of Houston that got nailed always floods.When you live in the bayou city you don't buy a house on the bayou.You will flood,and it doesn't take a hurricane to flood.


----------



## robin416

And that mess with Rita is exactly why Houston didn't tell them to evacuate. They had deaths on the highways with people trying to run from Rita. 

More thought needs to be given on how and where to build. Right now too many areas just look at the immediate bottom line.


----------



## dawg53

Didnt the same thing happen with Harvey? Houston mayor didnt order evacuation in enough time. Then didnt he come out and say that it was too late to evacuate?


----------



## robin416

No, from what I saw after what happened in Rita they decided to tell people not in flood zones to shelter in place. I don't think they ever expected the flooding to be so wide ranging.


----------



## seminole wind

It looks like we're getting the eye. North of Tampa there. Like under where on the picture it says "1". So I guess we'll do the basics, and may have to do more. So at some point between sunday morning and Monday morning, I hope it drops quickly from a cat4 to a cat1. 
Should I pick up my boat? It's on the 3rd floor of high storage. I have not insured it.


----------



## robin416

My guess is that they are so covered up with others trying to get their boats out of the water or moving boats that they could never get it out in time. And if you can get it home, then what? Do you have a way to tie the whole thing down to keep the wind from flipping it?

I have a special request for you and dawg, let us know that you're OK once it passes. You've got my phone number if your internet is out. dawg can have mine if he wants it.


----------



## dawg53

I just saw the 5pm latest track and it's further west from us, which is a good thing. However this is a big hurricane, definitely not out of the woods. 
Karen is in the spotlight. Robin, it's gonna be knocking on your door if it keeps moving west.


----------



## robin416

Other than talking about the evacuees from FL they still are not saying anything here about the impact. I guess they're holding off until it gets closer.

I've done what I can for now. I won't drop the tarps until Sunday. I'm going to add extra security to hold them in place so it will take time and the storm is supposed to be here Monday in the AM. 

I'm concerned about what side of the storm you're on dawg. I hate tornadoes with a passion. I'm so sensitive to the possibility of them that I can feel it when the conditions are right without ever hearing a weather report.


----------



## dawg53

Hah, I've already dropped tarps...ALL of them, and secured each grommet with bungee cords and clothesline to fencing and chicken wire.
Yeah, we're on the worst side of the storm. We get waterspouts too. We dont want to be in the suck zone LOL.


----------



## robin416

LOL, I went rooting through the garage for my long bungee cords. Turns out I've used most of them on the pen. Guess it's going to be necessary to repurpose them for a while. The Guineas are going to come unglued when I start on their tarps. Whoopee!!!

They said we could experience strong winds. OK, what's their definition of a strong wind? Are we talking the 65 mph type that we got in the mountains? Or what I was seeing earlier that said 30 mph?

The unknowing that you all and your critters are OK is the hardest part about the wait.


----------



## seminole wind

Well they say that the eye may pass 10 miles east of us but the hurricane has a 70 mile reach. And it seems the spaghetti models converge over my way. 
I will have to get prepared for losing electric. I think I'll cram one freezer. Of course hubs has both full. I have candles and flash lights and a clip on for an led reading light.
I have a stereo that takes 9 D batteries. Hubs went looking for batteries or a smaller radio with batteries and non to be found. 
"Dennis" will be waiting for a turn east near Tampa, but it's a wait and see.


----------



## robin416

Does your new vehicle have a 110 outlet? That would be an option for charging things, like the laptop, that need 110.

I've lived in the country for so long now I have all of that stuff on hand. Even five gallon containers for water with one usually filled. I even have an old hand crank coffee grinder so I can grind my coffee beans in the morning.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yum, I love fresh ground coffee beans and brewed in my French press! Opps sorry, rabbit trail there!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

nannypattyrn said:


> Yum, I love fresh ground coffee beans and brewed in my French press! Opps sorry, rabbit trail there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


LOL Hubs calls me a coffee snob. French press, moka pot, bunn drip, burr grinder. He might be right. And the hunt for the right beans.


----------



## seminole wind

Hey, I certainly don't mind being a coffee snob! I do have 2 French presses and an insulated coffee pot to put it in. And if it comes down to it, we can burn branches to make coffee. Yes I can charge stuff on my truck and it has wifi.


----------



## seminole wind

Dennis seems to be tracking the storm more to the west.


----------



## chickenqueen

I hope you all down south stay safe.I'll be praying...


----------



## Nm156




----------



## robin416

Nm156 said:


> View attachment 28348


Come on down, I know three people who could let you visit where it's not long underwear weather.


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> Hey, I certainly don't mind being a coffee snob! I do have 2 French presses and an insulated coffee pot to put it in. And if it comes down to it, we can burn branches to make coffee. Yes I can charge stuff on my truck and it has wifi.


Not only do I like a gas stove for cooking, it comes in handy when the power goes out. Especially for making coffee.


----------



## dawg53

I'll take the 63 and 68, but near the freezing temps? PFFFT!


----------



## nannypattyrn

I've only had a gas cookstove one time and it was very old. It scared me every time I lit it. We have propane out here and use it to heat the house. I wouldn't mind trying it again if we had natural gas. Propane is expensive, but electric is too, I guess.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

Like everything else, they've evolved. Only thing I don't like is that it's really hard finding one without electronics. I think Roper is the only company that still has them.


----------



## robin416

OK, dawg wins. I gave in and started hanging the tarps for the Guinea pen today. The wind out of the East is pretty steady but the gusts are making it hard to control those big tarps. I imagine tomorrow won't be any easier. I'll drop the ones on the East side of the Silkie pen today to cut the wind cutting through.


----------



## seminole wind

Right now the track goes literally over our house. I think (IMO) that it will be further west as it goes. My parents had to evacuate because they're in a flood zone. My boat is locked up at the marina and they are closed until Wednesday. That answers that.
Hubs found charcoal , has a propane grill with no propane, but he has a big container in the garage and says he can't connect it to the grill.

He is really crabbing at me for cramming the freezer full. It's not about the wind. It's about having a full freezer to keep everything frozen because I KNOW we will lose power for sure. I have to clean up loose stuff in the yard. I could probably put some bigger loose stuff in a pen where it can't turn into a missal. I have to set up wire pens in the coop. Yes they will be crammed. Oh well. 

My parents declined leaving the state with the neighbors in a camper. So that woman took her dogs and left without her husband. She has done a lot of work for Fema so she's (an expert). She's been calling my parents hourly and ranting how they will die and be put in body bags, etc. since 615 am! They don't pick up on her calls anymore. She's lost her mind.

I hope during this I can at least text either thru my wifi or the car's wifi. I have a charge center set up to charge everythingl.


----------



## robin416

I was on a rant about the SIL down in Naples last night. They live on a canal, have a boat, they were staying so they could save the boat!!! Stupid, stupid, stupid. I went through hurricane Charlie when I lived on a boat, it was bad but Charlie was no where the size and strength of Irma. And I was in a better position to remain with it. Turns out they ran last night for an inland place in Tampa.


----------



## dawg53

I had a good friend that went through Charlie in Port Charlotte. He had huge screen enclosure over his inground pool, had a bar on his lanai. We both had gone through Hugo in Charleston.
He called me on his cell phone while in the eye of Charlie and said it was worse than Hugo and he wished he had evacuated. He told me that the screen enclosure had completely disappeared along with his bar and a tree limb wiped out his truck in the driveway.
After the storm, he found his bar next door in an empty lot, he never found the screened pool enclosure.


----------



## robin416

I don't even think the winds hit 100 with Charlie, I know they weren't that high up in N. VA. where I was on the boat. We got a storm surge up the river of over six feet. The docks came off the pilings but the way other boat owners had tied them off kept them from being pushed upriver.


----------



## robin416

We were just upgraded to a tropical storm warning. I have no clue just what that means since no one is sure what direction this thing is going to settle on.


----------



## dawg53

Tropical storm warnings means to expect sustained winds 39mph-73mph within 36 hours.
Here's a glossary of terms:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboutgloss.shtml


----------



## robin416

Thanks dawg. I'm tired of this now. Can we just get on with our lives.

Heard today that traffic down in the city where our docs are is bad because of the FL evacuees and tennis tournament. Goody, I have to deal with bad traffic just trying to keep appointments.


----------



## dawg53

"I'm tired of this."
I can relate. I used to thrive on stress and ate it up when I was working. Now that I'm retired? (Haha) I suppose getting wound up every now and then is good to get the blood flowing lol.


----------



## seminole wind

I . Still watching. It's still going to cross over us, but hopefully the eye will continue to move west. OMG! I think they've evacuated 1/2 of Florida! We are about 6 miles outside the evacuation zone. There are thousands at shelters. It's got to the point where they are not turning pets away even without tags. They actually evacuated a hospital in Tampa. The last hurricane of this size that we've had in our area is 1921.

The Marina locked up. So I can't get the boat. All the chicken stuff is put in a pen. Filled up a tub. Got stuff together to make sections. I have small buckets for water. 

I starting yelling at hubs because he was verbally irritated by me stuffing the freezer with food and ice. I don't think he realizes that we may not have electric for days. 

I've also packed important files, meds, animal meds and people stuff like bandages.


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> "I'm tired of this."
> I can relate. I used to thrive on stress and ate it up when I was working. Now that I'm retired? (Haha) I suppose getting wound up every now and then is good to get the blood flowing lol.


I think that time I spent on the boat during the hurricane was the last time I thrived on that kind of stress. I'll take job stress any day. Although seems to me I remember I was up in Annapolis a month or so later and we got hit again. Annapolis was flooded. When I got back to the boat I found everything soaked. sigh


----------



## robin416

It's hard to imagine millions either left the state or are in evacuation centers, Karen.

I've got some more tweaking, it will be finished tomorrow. Or what would normally be finished if the wind doesn't have other ideas.


----------



## seminole wind

It looks like it will pass my area off the coast-it's been moving w-nw. I still think we'll lose the electric at some point. Hopefully it keeps drifting away!


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> It looks like it will pass my area off the coast-it's been moving w-nw. I still think we'll lose the electric at some point. Hopefully it keeps drifting away!


It doesnt matter Karen. The right side of the hurricane is the worst part of the storm. Prepare like it's a direct hit. 
If you have some tarps, even el cheapos, tie them up on the sides of your pens to stop sideways wind driven rains. Initially the wind driven rains will hit you from the northeast then swinging around coming off the gulf. So, tarp those sides. Your storm surge should come in on the backside of the storm, whereas ours is just the opposite.
This storm is so big; we're still forecast cat 1 & 2 hurricane winds.
We're currently getting rain bands with 35-40mph winds.
We're expecting to lose power. I have the generator ready to go.


----------



## dawg53

Emergency toilet with striking paper ready to go, plunger for the big ones!


----------



## dawg53

Here's where hurricane Jose is going, thankfully.


----------



## robin416

dawg, are you sewer or septic? Do you really expect your sewage to fail?

I was out this morning putting stuff in the garage and tying more of the tarps down. I'm going to wait to do the final tie down later today.

OK, dawg, question. I'm turning my dog pen into a giant sail, if we get the bigger winds should I be anchoring it to the 4X4 posts that form the roof?


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> Here's where hurricane Jose is going, thankfully.
> View attachment 28354


I read about that last night. They decided everyone needed to know the islands weren't going to get hit back to back. sigh of relief here for us and them.


----------



## dawg53

We're on city sewer. However Jax Beach and a few other communities/towns have shut down their sewer plants since evacuation has already been previously ordered. The city of Jacksonville has done it before also, but not yet.

Robin, I'd have to see a pic of your dog pen.


----------



## seminole wind

Things looked better last night. It's a big storm. 
All these websights for weather like local stations have their sites so crammed with so much crap that it's difficult to find up to date information or maps. 

Dawg I love your crapper pic and info. Very funny. 
They said mandatory evacuation west of Little Road , which means the line comes up less than 6 miles to our west. That's scary.


----------



## robin416

Too late, it's raining out there. I had to hustle to drop the last of the tarps before it got worse.

The dog pen is 10X10, just barely fit between the existing 4X4 posts that I know are concreted in. Even if the dog pen lifts the posts would stop it until they snapped.


----------



## seminole wind

Won't the tarps get shredded? I'm glad I bought extra. 
I'm contemplating cooking up some bags of veggies for the chickens. I think it's worth more than them thawing out.

I figure I'll go out at 3pm and put things together. I have my drill charged up.


----------



## robin416

Probably on the tarps. That's why I'm contemplating running in to town to pick up some more bungee cords to keep them from billowing in the wind. With my old setup I had wood posts that I could put wood battens over the plastic or tarps to keep them in place.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Too late, it's raining out there. I had to hustle to drop the last of the tarps before it got worse.
> 
> The dog pen is 10X10, just barely fit between the existing 4X4 posts that I know are concreted in. Even if the dog pen lifts the posts would stop it until they snapped.


Like your chicken pens, the idea is to prevent sideways rain from flooding pens. I'd do the same with dog pens. The 4x4 posts arnt going anywhere so it might be best to rig bungee cords onto the posts and tarp eyelets as best as you can. There's only so much you can do.
As far as tarps getting shredded; the tarps I dropped down on the sides of the pens didnt shred during Matthew. The tarp on top of the main pen got ripped up, also the one on top of the smaller pen. 
We're getting the highest winds tonight (they always come at night.) I'll be up on graveyard shift to keep an eye on everything.


----------



## robin416

That hit at night is the truly awful. Things are pitch black and you can hear all this stuff crashing but you can't see it. 

I won't have to worry about the roof tarp coming off as long as the metal roof holds. That is the one question in all of this, will it?

I've got my tarps secured with both bungees and rope. Rope in the areas where I don't need access and bungees so I can get in easier. I did run to town, no bungees to be had, so I got cheap clothesline. I mean cheap, stretching junk that is probably going to work better than the bungees I was going to use since it doesn't give when the tarp tries to billow.


----------



## dawg53

Roof tarp coming off:
It depends on the wind speed and the condition of the tarp.
We had 60-65mph wind gusts with Matthew last year. Additionally the large tarp over the main coop was weathered ie; weakened by the summer heat and UV from the summer sun, thunderstorms.
The tarp over the smaller coop/pen was in somewhat newer condition. I think the rips started near the corners where the strongest winds occured.
Clothesline is cheap and will stretch to a certain point, but wont break.


----------



## robin416

The tarp over the Silkie pen is protected from sun by the metal roof. So, unless we get extreme winds I don't think it'll go anywhere. It's the metal roof I'm not so confident in.

I wanted to rebuild that shed any way so this might be the time to do it.


----------



## dawg53

Here's a weather radar site for everyone. It'll show different types of warnings etc...really cool site: Click the dot closest to where you live to see your local weather radar.
https://radar.weather.gov/
At the top left, click "Standard Version." Then click inside the radar circle. This will set in motion the weather pattern.

Then go back to the top left and click "Enhanced Version."
Then go down to bottom right and click "AutoUpdate to ON."
You can click refresh button at any time.

It'll even show tornado watch boxes and well as localized tornado warnings.


----------



## robin416

That is neat. I've got a NOAA app on my phone. Did I tell you we're already getting bands of rain from Irma?


----------



## dawg53

I saw them on the Tallahassee radar just awhile ago. The central east coast and east side of Orlando area are having alot of tornado warnings. Ugh.


----------



## robin416

I hate the fact you all are on that side of the storm. My fear of tornadoes is something you can touch, I hate them so much. That's why you've got to let us know you did OK after it passes through.


----------



## dawg53

Our backyard is 70% flooded, alot of rain and it continues. The wind comes and goes. I picked up a few small tree branches that fell in our yard from the neighbors trees, nothing major.
I'm sooo glad I refreshed sand in the pens earlier last month. No flooding in the pens.
I'll keep in touch as long as we dont lose power.
Karen is much closer to the storm. I'm more concerned for her safety.


----------



## robin416

Tornadoes!!! 

We're going to dodge a bullet on this one. Irma pulled a bunch of cold air down from the North, 60's, which is going to hurt the strength of the storm.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I've lived through tornadoes and seen the damage and loss of life they cause. Never seen or been close to a hurricane though. Both are destructive.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen

Please be safe everyone. Friends of mine in Clearwater took videos from the night and the wind ans rain were horrible

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

We're fine here, power blinking off and on, limbs down. Glad we parked our trucks out near the road away from these danged Oaks. Birds are way unhappy but dry.


----------



## seminole wind

It's weakening. We are getting bands of rain and wind.
The lights are flickering.


----------



## seminole wind

We lost cable for 2 minutes, and lights flickered. We got so lucky. Chickens were real unhappy but dry. The neighbor's oak tree came down but only mashed his fence. Glad it's over.


----------



## robin416

The birds knew something was coming. I noticed a behavior difference in both the chickens and Guineas yesterday. The chickens were quieter, stayed hunkered (which worried me for a while). 

And the Guineas? Well, they're Guineas. They were very agitated all day. They weren't happy being up but their agitation was ramped way up.

Getting big gusts now. Power will probably go out with that. I put my houseplants in the breezeway. The poinsettia was blown out of its plant stand even though it was up close to the house and in the middle of the breezeway. It landed right side up. Surprisingly the top heavy orchids sitting right next to the outside of the breezeway stayed upright.


----------



## dawg53

We're alive.
Power went out at 2am. It had been raining in sheets all yesterday afternoon, all last night and into this morning. The wind howled all night and this morning. We had 75-85mph gusts, steady 55-65mph winds all night and this morning. The winds lessened around 10am but still had bursts of strong winds until about 1pm. There are alot of branches down in our back yard from the neighbors oak tree. A sheet of 4x8 plywood blew over into our front yard from the other neighbors back yard off their chicken pen.

There wasnt any damage to our chicken pens/coops, nor our house nor vehicles, nor property. Nor did we lose any of our outdoor plants. AND I didnt lose any tarps!

I started the generator at 8am until power came back on at 2pm. I've started cleanup in the backyard and I figure it'll take a couple more days. I'm going to use the lawn sweeper tomorrow to cut back on my work load. The front yard isnt in too bad of shape, not much work needed there.
I also have to siphon the rest of the gas out of the generator and run it dry, ready for another time.

Here are some pics of our back yard, and the neighborhood. One house had an oak tree fall at the front of their driveway, next to their gate. The tree uprooted, crushed the chain link fence and landed in the driveway and out into the street. The next house down had an oak tree fall into the street as well.


----------



## dawg53

More pics:


----------



## dawg53

Final pics:


----------



## nannypattyrn

Wow!! I'm so glad y'all are ok & it's over!! Let the clean up begin!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

Been thinking of you off and on all day. Glad to see that you and yours are doing OK.

Your yard and drive look like mine, a carpet of leaves. A few smaller branches here and there. 

But you forgot to mention how the birds are.


----------



## dawg53

My chickens are fine. Even with all the rain, they were high and dry even thought the yard was flooded. The dropped tarps did their job.
My generator is loud and I had it inside the shed next to the main coop. About noon time I noticed that the chickens had gone inside the their house. I guess they got tired of listening to the noisy generator. They came back out in the pen when I shut it off 2 hours later. 
I gave them some crack and they were back to normal... squawking for more crack lol.


----------



## dawg53

I slept good last night. 
My dog is still zonked out and I'm getting ready to hold reveille on the chickens. 
I'll be nice and let the wife sleep in hahaha.
Got alot of cleanup to do today.


----------



## robin416

All of mine are calmer this morning than they've been the past two days. I still didn't sleep worth a flip though.

How warm is it down by you dawg? Temps were stuck in the low 60's all day here.


----------



## chickenqueen

I was glad to see everybody survived Irma.She made it here and it's raining but no wind.It's fall weather,high temps in the low 70's and lows in the low 50's.It's usually still hot this time of the year.


----------



## seminole wind

Yesterday was so humid but 70's. 
I never knew tarps have a limited life. But I bought several extra .


----------



## robin416

Yeah, if you get the Walmart brand their life is even shorter. The tarps I'm using on the Silkie pen are four years old and other than not being pure white are still in excellent condition.


----------



## dawg53

Currently 85 with a nice breeze. You can hear the sound of chainsaws around the neighborhood.
My wife and I took a short drive and we were surprised at all the damage. Trees on roofs and power lines, fallen large and small tree branches everywhere, uprooted trees...terrible. There were also yards that had already been cleaned up and debris put at the road.
Two blocks from our house there isnt any power, you can hear generators running.
I'm almost finished with the yard work, I'll finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 62 and Irma has brought day 2 of rain.We're on the back edge so light to moderate rain.Yesterday afternoon was windy but it's still today.


----------



## dawg53

Beautiful day, temps in the mid 60's this morning and going for a high in the upper 80's. I'm finally done with the yard. Tomorrow I'll be cleaning out the gutters and have to check the tarp on top of the coop.
One of my hens appears to be in full blown molt, feathers everywhere ugh.


----------



## seminole wind

Not much damage here. Yard is full of leaves. But the lines at gas stations are unreal!


----------



## dawg53

It went up to the low 90's yesterday afternoon, so much for the upper 80's. The power went out at about 4:30pm. We were worried that the power wasnt going to come back on. Fifteen minutes later it came back on. Phew!
My brother in California called and said they had it all over in the news over there that the city of Jacksonville was flooded. Talk about media sensationalism, sheesh.
He knew better since he's visited here before.
It's the usual areas that flood during storms. If officials tell folks to evacuate, there's a reason behind it and they should evacuate. Some people dont listen and dont get it that their lives are in danger.


----------



## nannypattyrn

dawg53 said:


> It went up to the low 90's yesterday afternoon, so much for the upper 80's. The power went out at about 4:30pm. We were worried that the power wasnt going to come back on. Fifteen minutes later it came back on. Phew!
> My brother in California called and said they had it all over in the news over there that the city of Jacksonville was flooded. Talk about media sensationalism, sheesh.
> He knew better since he's visited here before.
> It's the usual areas that flood during storms. If officials tell folks to evacuate, there's a reason behind it and they should evacuate. Some people dont listen and dont get it that their lives are in danger.


It was all over our news here, too, Dawg. Even had pictures of flooded areas which they basically indicated that the whole area was affected. I've only been through there once or twice so I wouldn't have known. I guess it makes for a better "story".

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

Then toss in the fact you can drive forever and still be in Jacksonville . . .


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Then toss in the fact you can drive forever and still be in Jacksonville . . .


Land area wise, you are right. Duval county IS Jacksonville. If it wernt for Nassau county north of us, Jacksonville would be on the Georgia border lol. 
It's a 45 minute drive to Georgia, 45 minute drive to Fernandina Beach, 45 minute drive to Jax Beach and 45 minute drive to St Augustine, 45 minute drive to Lake City. That's with normal traffic any day of the week.


----------



## dawg53

I had to fix a tarp over the main coop and it was supposed to be a 30 minute job, well it turned out to be a 2 hour job. 
I cleaned the gutters around the house after the tarp fiasco, that was supposed only take 1 hour. It took 3 hours to do the gutters (sigh.)


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> I had to fix a tarp over the main coop and it was supposed to be a 30 minute job, well it turned out to be a 2 hour job.
> I cleaned the gutters around the house after the tarp fiasco, that was supposed only take 1 hour. It took 3 hours to do the gutters (sigh.)


I am NOT going to say anything since I'm in the same boat.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's been cool,overcast and rainy but today the sun is out and we're suppose to see low 80's for the weekend.I'll be worming and cutting grass all weekend.I got a little more time to work on my farmer's tan....


----------



## seminole wind

Jim, one hour jobs always end up taking 3-4 hours!


----------



## dawg53

Thanks for the reminder CQ. I need to worm my birds. I'll start Monday.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Very fallish feeling in the Sooner State. Beautiful 73 degrees, breezy, and just perfect for sitting on the deck with a cup of coffee and my furry 4-footed critters. Getting okra from the garden and noticed little fall tomatoes coming on. We have around 6 more weeks before our first nighttime frost, but a couple of months before daytime freezes and the garden is put completely to bed.
Going to go "torment" my feathered bunch by cleaning and de-miting their coop, nests, a feathered bodies.


----------



## robin416

Very nice here this morning too. Won't last because we're heading in to the 90's again. I need to go put my fan back up for the birds. I took it down because of Irma.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We'll reach the 90s today, also, but breezy which with the shade tree over the coop helps keep everyone comfortable. I think after this week, the daytime and evening temps gradually start the downward trend.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

We are now back to sunny days with highs in the low 90's. Time to drain the pool. Too cold to swim. Tuesday its was 54 with rain all day and it was brrr! Lots of outside work to do and might put up fall decorations this weekend . This is my first fall/winter with the girls. Do I need to worm them??


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Very cool!


----------



## robin416

I don't go anywhere near it. I don't even cross the state line if I can help it.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

We are homebodies too!


----------



## seminole wind

I agree, we all homebodies.


----------



## chickenqueen

Me,too!!!I only leave when I need something.It's still hot here.I even have to turn the heat lamp off because the chicks get too hot in the afternoon and they just hatched.I got a little more time to swim with the geese but our days are numbered.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Finally getting a little rain. 63 degrees is our temp right now with a high of 74 expected.


----------



## robin416

No break for us here yet. Supposedly this weekend will bring cooler temps and some rain. I'll wait to see if they got that right.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 52 at 8:30 and going into the mid 60's.It was chilly when I let the poultry loose.No rain and we need it.My pond is over 2' low and it's spring fed.


----------



## robin416

77 at 8:45 with 85% humidity.


----------



## dawg53

Maybe record high temps today, mid 90's. It already feels like it. We're expecting a northeaster this weekend and into Monday with dropping temps. Fingers crossed.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> Maybe record high temps today, mid 90's. It already feels like it. We're expecting a northeaster this weekend and into Monday with dropping temps. Fingers crossed.


Are you kidding? Thank god I did all that cleaning yesterday. I haven't been outside yet.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Are you kidding? Thank god I did all that cleaning yesterday. I haven't been outside yet.


Yeah  I just watched the weather on TV, currently 96.
I set out ice water for the chickens around noon time.


----------



## seminole wind

The humidity was unreal. Felt like above the temp.

CQ, how far north do you live?


----------



## Maryellen

47 degrees out. Going to be 67 today. Yesterday was 70. A nice break from the sweltering 90 degree weather a few days earlier


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> CQ, how far north do you live?


I'm in the southwest corner of Ohio,north of Cincinnati and south of Dayton.We get all four seasons of weather with occasional extremes but it's usually short lived.It was in the upper 40's when I got out of bed this morning.I was going to get my boots out and shine them up until I heard it's going back into the 80's next week.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> I'm in the southwest corner of Ohio,north of Cincinnati and south of Dayton.We get all four seasons of weather with occasional extremes but it's usually short lived.It was in the upper 40's when I got out of bed this morning.I was going to get my boots out and shine them up until I heard it's going back into the 80's next week.


I'm still contemplating moving vs being a snow bird.


----------



## robin416

North GA mountains. It doesn't get so hot and humid and Winters are relatively mild. And the folks are great to get to know.


----------



## dawg53

Taxes are a killer in Georgia. Georgia taxes everything but 'spit.'


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I'm still contemplating moving vs being a snow bird.


You arnt going anywhere Karen, who are you kidding? LOL


----------



## robin416

dawg, one of the reasons we didn't land in FL when we moved was the high property taxes. Property taxes in FL put GA's to shame.


----------



## dawg53

I lived in Camden county Georgia for 33 years before moving to Jax in 2012. The only thing that was cheaper in Georgia was gas. Property taxes in Camden county are practically the same amount of property taxes we pay here in Jacksonville and there are less government services in Camden county. Also, there are a heckuva alot more property tax exemptions here in Jax. Homeowners insurance is the same amount. Homes are a little cheaper in Georgia, depending where you live. 
When I changed state residency to Florida, I got an automatic $75 a month pay raise lol, (no state taxes.)
Where they get you here in Florida is when you initially register an out of state vehicle(s) or when buying a new or used vehicle in Florida and you didnt have a previous registered vehicle in Florida. 
Also some places in Florida have impact fees when purchasing property. Gas prices are higher too. All the Florida attractions bring in revenue as well.
The 3 cities in Camden county Georgia are raising taxes this year. On top of that, the county is raising taxes as well. If you live in one of the cities, you also have to pay county taxes. 
I lived in the county and didnt have to pay Kingsland city taxes.
Grant it, no way we could afford living in cities and towns in central and south Florida. I dont know much about the Florida panhandle, Robin. You know that area better than me and I'd guess taxes would be high there due to it's closeness to the Gulf and rebuilding from previous hurricanes.
Prices are going up everywhere. We looked online at property in Tennessee, NC and SC, just too expensive.


----------



## robin416

Of course this goes back to the early 2000's but my property tax was 350 a year. When I was looking at property in FL many times the property tax each month was more than the mortgage payment. And insuring that property. Ha!!! Even further off the coast here we pay a higher insurance than if we were further inland.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's great here.Property taxes and insurance are reasonable and the weather is usually good.I pay a few pennies under $700 for mortgage,taxes and insurance which is cheaper than an apartment.Cincinnati is close and they have everything there-theaters,festivals,Music Hall,Kings Island,state parks,just about anything you like to do.The only thing we don't have is an ocean near by but there are plenty of lakes and rivers.I think Ohio is a really good place to live but I have never lived anywhere else so I can't really compare it to living in another state.


----------



## robin416

dawg, I missed that you mentioned the panhandle. That's where we were looking for property. Found some pretty nice places there with land and decent houses but digging deeper found out that the property taxes and insurance were extremely high.


----------



## seminole wind

We built a new house here and the taxes were $3600 a year but every year they went down and now they are $1300 a year. Nice for us. I don't think the property or homes are expensive here. You can always look areas up on Realtor.com. Look up Shady Hills, Ocala, Brooksville, Inverness and areas around Inverness .


----------



## seminole wind

I don't know what you consider expensive or not. We came from NY where our 50 year old house on 2 acres out in the country were $7k in 2004.


----------



## robin416

That's about on par with what my mother paid in MI. Property taxes were several thousand a year in the panhandle. Don't ask me how much because we're talking several years ago. We were going to ignore that until exploring the insurance, dang, it was more than the property taxes!


----------



## seminole wind

I hope my daughter understands that as she looks for a house in Indiana (with good schools).


----------



## dawg53

The northeaster is here...cooler temps, on and off heavy rain, wind...YES!


----------



## robin416

No rain, breezy and in the 60's this morning. 

dawg, send some of that precipt up here please. We need it.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> No rain, breezy and in the 60's this morning.
> 
> dawg, send some of that precipt up here please. We need it.


I'll swap ya the rain for the 60's! Hahaha.


----------



## robin416

I'll swap you, absolutely. When things go crunch it's too dry. And I'm tired of having to spray the orchids everyday.


----------



## Nm156

33 this A.M.


----------



## robin416

Nm156 said:


> 33 this A.M.


Ouch!


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> I hope my daughter understands that as she looks for a house in Indiana (with good schools).


Does your daughter know taxes are high in Indiana?The weather here finally became fall-like but everything is so dry and going from green to brown overnight.


----------



## seminole wind

The taxes will be about 3500/yr approximately. They made an offer and I think the owners took it.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

It’s 62 @ 8am here in N AL. Supposed to be cooler this week! Love the cooler weather!! Girls and piggy seem more playful too. Here is pic from sunset last night


----------



## dawg53

We'd ALL love some cooler weather like you're having WM.


----------



## seminole wind

83 today. Nice and cool!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Played dominos outside on the deck with the hubs. Late 70s and breezy. Very nice!


----------



## dawg53

Warm, breezy and cloudy out this morning. It looks like we're in for another northeaster this week into the weekend again, according to the guessers.
I've never played dominos Patti. But I love playing hearts, my favorite card game!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Wow haven’t play dominos in forever. We are a connect four family. My oldest is sneaky and likes to trap u.


----------



## nannypattyrn

My Jim is a game player! Esp, checkers. He loves to trap his opponents. I don't even play checkers with him, because I just waste my time! He has an uncanny and quick ability to see ahead or can scan the numbers in dominos. He beat me 2 games and I'm usually pretty good. 
We like Phase 2 and Uno cards, but mostly Dominos. 
We're supposed to get some rain today. We really need it! 70s/80s today before the cold front.


----------



## chickenqueen

I never played Dominos,either.We play Yahtzee or poker,I have the perfect poker face.We need rain,too.It's suppose to rain sometime this week.I actually had to haul water out to the paw-paw trees we just planted this year.The chickens are liking the weather,though.


----------



## seminole wind

I love connect 4. And a card game called Mille Bourne. Grandson likes chess.


----------



## dawg53

Robin. I've watched two weatherguessers forecast possible hurricane Nate this weekend hitting the Florida peninsula. I know it's a long way off, but you might want to check it out.


----------



## seminole wind

Hurricane? 
Today we had some sprinkles but that was it. I worked on my garden of 2 roses.


----------



## robin416

I'm keeping an eye on it, dawg. I might be repeating all the stuff I did way too recently. Maybe I need to move back to the mountains.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> I'm keeping an eye on it, dawg. I might be repeating all the stuff I did way too recently. Maybe I need to move back to the mountains.


I hear you. I've already dumped 12 gallons of gas into our vehicles that I had stored for Irma. I dont feel like doing this again.
The guessers are saying it'll be a cat 1 hurricane. Pffft. One guesser pointed out that it'll be going over Gulf waters that wernt upwelled by Harvey or Irma. There's the possibility it could become a bit stronger. He's right. We'll be keeping an eye on it as well.


----------



## robin416

My issues are not with the rain or the wind, it's the giant Oak trees encircling the house and chickens. 99% of our property is wooded. Of course the area that doesn't affect the house are an oh well if a tree falls. Or a massive limb. I have limbs falling that are so big they need to be drug out with a vehicle without a hurricane helping them.


----------



## dawg53

We had alot of that here. Big oak trees uprooted too. Jax is still cleaning up and will be for a long time to come.


----------



## robin416

I think today was the 22? 25? year anniversary of Opal hitting this area. Everyone that died was because of falling trees. The fun part is finding enough open area to park the trucks in. You look up and do a line of site guesstimate and just know if it comes down the truck is done for.


----------



## dawg53

If I'm not mistaken, wasnt Opal a cat 1 and forecast to hit the Florida Panhandle, and then it blew up overnight as a cat 4 and went ashore?


----------



## robin416

I honestly don't know. I was living in the N GA mountains, didn't even know anything was coming our way. I didn't pay attention to weather not affecting us and with work and the property to take care of just didn't notice until it hit us that night. 

That was a scramble. Put the horse in the barn? Or leave him out? Leave the door open, let him decide. Will the hay stay dry? What about my newly planted fruit trees? Got to get the stuff off the porch! Where's the cats and dogs? And I was supposed to leave the next day for MI because my Mother had been diagnosed again with cancer.


----------



## seminole wind

So many decisions. From the flock being in the coop, it may be safe enough to limit and protect a small space in a pen.


----------



## dawg53

After "Nate" does it thing, we're expecting record high temps after the storm goes away. Yeah, mid 90's next week.
Nm156, CQ, Maryellen...yall need to send us some cold air!!!


----------



## robin416

I just want to be on the West side of the eye. Lower tornado threat but more important right now, rain! We need some rain pretty bad.

Up until the past few days we've been ten degrees above normal and they did say we'd go back up again.


----------



## Nm156

dawg53 said:


> After "Nate" does it thing, we're expecting record high temps after the storm goes away. Yeah, mid 90's next week.
> Nm156, CQ, Maryellen...yall need to send us some cold air!!!


 Whoomp there it is.


----------



## robin416

I feel more refreshed already.


----------



## dawg53

That'll work Nm!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's in the 70's here and we got a little rain but not enough.If I could send cooler weather,I would but a warm front is stuck from the south and keeping most of the rain north of us and temp's are upper 70's or lower 80's.Then there is the possibility of a tropical storm or hurricane this weekend and it's suppose to hit here,too,according to some models.We need some rain all over and down south needs cooler temps so maybe we will all get what we need in the next few days.


----------



## robin416

Right now it looks like the eye will be West of us which means little, if any, rain and a higher chance of tornadoes.

It's nice out there so I've been in and out doing maintenance stuff.


----------



## seminole wind

Me too Robin. I've been trying to catch up with things that have been on my list for years, LOL. But it's going to rain all day from what it looks like.

With all the rain, the ants have been trying to find paths into the house.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, well the maintenance just morphed. We had a higher than expected water bill, I decided to walk where I thought the incoming pipe was. I found it. Right at the base of an oak tree. What were they thinking to put it there?


----------



## seminole wind

I don't know. I guess someone has some explaining to do!


----------



## chickenqueen

That's not good,Robin.Plumbing ain't cheap and if they have to dig...We need rain here.It poured like mad just across the close county line,all we got were a few sprinkles.I'm not going to complain about it until I drive block to the back.Then I'll complain but humidity is 100% so I probably don't have long.


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> Me too Robin. I've been trying to catch up with things that have been on my list for years, LOL. But it's going to rain all day from what it looks like.
> 
> With all the rain, the ants have been trying to find paths into the house.


It's spiders here that look to come in. It's either looking for water to drink or then we get gully washer and they come in to keep from drowning.


----------



## robin416

chickenqueen said:


> That's not good,Robin.Plumbing ain't cheap and if they have to dig...We need rain here.It poured like mad just across the close county line,all we got were a few sprinkles.I'm not going to complain about it until I drive block to the back.Then I'll complain but humidity is 100% so I probably don't have long.


It cost a hundred. Ran the pipe over ground to bury later. That way it bypasses the roots. We also found out they used the thin wall PVC instead of schedule 40 which means we're probably going to deal with this again.


----------



## nannypattyrn

You got off cheap! Our fix was closer to $1000


----------



## robin416

nannypattyrn said:


> You got off cheap! Our fix was closer to $1000


It's all about knowing the right people. When I realized we had some massive roots to deal with I told him to call a friend of his. If anyone was going to know who to get it would be him. And he came through once again.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

that can be a nightmare!! glad you found someone that could do for that cheap! Our weather today is nice, low 80s. tonight is the car show at Ocktober Fest. Be a nice night out! and good german beer!


----------



## robin416

Well, there's a switch up from yesterdays early AM. Yesterday I needed a flannel shirt, this morning it's way warmer out there. Short sleeves to start the day for sure.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm in short sleeves. It's supposed to b e 82 today and low in the 60s. This week will bring our first 70s day and 40s night.


----------



## robin416

I wish. From what I've seen we're going to stay above normal for at least the foreseeable future. It's 78 out there at 7:30 with 99% humidity.


----------



## chickenqueen

Finally some good news,Robin.I was afraid you had a big mess,have to turn water off,etc.Been there,done that.My water bill has been high since acquiring geese.I thought once they went to the pond and didn't need their pool,it would go back down.The only problem is I forget to turn the hose off after feeding/watering them at night and it runs all night.I finally had to set an alarm on my phone to remind me.I'm getting feeble minded .Our temps are 70ish this morning,got the windows open.We're expecting storms tonight and I hope we finally get a little rain.It's going up to the mid 80's.I'm hoping to be able to go swimming with the geese this weekend,it's been in the 60's at night so the water shouldn't be too cold.


----------



## robin416

I'm pretty good about remembering to turn off the water. When we had a well, maybe not as much. I hit the shower before dark thirty last night, it felt so good.

I'm not so sure we're going to see any precipt from that storm. And with the water issue this week I can't afford to water all the plants that need a drink so bad.


----------



## seminole wind

I'm not. I top off the hot tub all the time and forget. Usually hubby asks me "is it full enough?" Meaning it's overflowing the entire patio. 

When I lived in NY, they brought the public water down the street and we all had to pay for the pipe from the road to the house. Our house was set 200 feet back!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Robin, our A.C. is not plumbed into our drainage system. We take the hose off the outlet and catch water for our plants. It really helps!


----------



## dawg53

I got a 55 gallon plastic rain barrel that collects rainwater from the gutter for watering plants. 
Patty, do you still use the huge 300 gallon water container? Almost looked like a water tower in the pics you posted before lol.


----------



## robin416

You reminded me that's another thing I need to deal with. The PVC has sun rotted and now I need to put an new end on it. This time it won't get glued on so it can be replaced easily. 

Where my condensate leaves the house is too far away from anything I have that needs watering and I'm sure not going to tote around buckets of it.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We still have the 330 water container. The spigot is almost beyond repair though. When it goes we're going to buy a smaller one 250. We found a place that sells them for $50 & they've only had veg. oil in them. Should be an easy clean.


----------



## dawg53

Robin, did you get any rain/wind from the hurricane?


----------



## robin416

We're getting some rain now. Finally. I was about to give up on the idea of rain. We haven't had any since Irma. They say winds up to 30 mph gusts, so far that isn't happening.


----------



## chickenqueen

nannypattyrn said:


> We still have the 330 water container. The spigot is almost beyond repair though. When it goes we're going to buy a smaller one 250. We found a place that sells them for $50 & they've only had veg. oil in them. Should be an easy clean.


I need a big water container for reasons unknown to me.Where do you get 250 gal containers for $50?That's the deal for me.Dawn dish soap will probably clean it the best,I love that stuff.Removes grease from anything and kills bugs on your animals or plants.And still cleans your dishes....


----------



## nannypattyrn

We see them in places that sell surplus, wooden palettes, and stuff like that. Just make sure you know what was in them. The one I have now had car wash soap. I took awhile to get it cleaned out. I would make sure it hadn't contained pesticide or something like that in it. And, check the spigot to make sure it's sound. You'll have to keep that from freezing, too.


----------



## chickenqueen

Dale dragged some containers home for water storage but he didn't know what they held and I refused to use them.We have city water but...and I always have the spring fed pond as a water source.


----------



## robin416

The rain is mostly out of here for now, got the chickens taken care of during the lull. I opened up the Guinea pen but they opted to stay under cover during the rain. Now the wind is starting to kick up. 

I want more rain though so I won't crab about it today.


----------



## dawg53

We got rain yesterday. Looks like low 90's this week.


----------



## nannypattyrn

90 today, 66 tomorrow! These are highs!!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's been raining since Saturday night.It was so dry the ground is barely wet.It's drying up today then Nate arrives Tuesday night.Good,we need more rain.I'm nursing my melons right now.I just want one watermelon,one cantaloupe and one bidwell casba cantaloupe,which I had never heard of but they are suppose to taste like orange sherbert and they are doing the best of the three.Hopefully,with the cooler,wetter weather they'll ripen now.I get one of each and the chickens will get the rest,if any.


----------



## seminole wind

95 yesterday! Chickens got cold water.


----------



## robin416

I think the rain is gone now. I am not going to whine about it either, we needed it bad, Irma was the last we saw. But like most everybody else our temps are in the 90's and the humidity, well just take a bar of soap when you go out.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 65 and sunny but Nate comes to the Ohio valley tonight.Fall like weather is suppose to arrive soon and I hope it does.I got my combat boots(don't laugh)out and shined them up but it went back to the 90's and I couldn't wear them.I saw women out there wearing shorts and boots,tho,but that's not my style and it's too hot for shoes much less boots.I need to get the snake boots out,too,snakes get a little aggressive this time of year.Summer just doesn't want to leave this year.


----------



## Maryellen

80 today. Tomorrow supposed to be 70. This weather is crazy


----------



## nannypattyrn

50 degrees at 930 not supposed to get out of the 60s. Dry and sunny.


----------



## robin416

Send some of that this way, Patty. I didn't look at the temps yet but the humidity is so high it's hard to breath. I know we were in the 70's first thing this morning.


----------



## seminole wind

Still waiting for 80's..........


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Nate brought us some rain, but nothing severe thank goodness. the humidity is 100% here for the last couple of days. Makes for bad hair day!!! No matter what kind of product I use....They don't make any that can withstand AL humidity  today its raining off and on with thunderstorms..but you wait, it'll be hot and muggy Thursday because we have another game that night.


----------



## chickenqueen

Same here,rained all night and the humidity is ridiculous.We're way above normal.It should be cool and crisp but it's hot and humid.


----------



## robin416

All I can is, it's awful out there.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Just made it to 72 very pleasant degrees here today. I cam home after work laid out on my deck swing. So nice! Just need some rain now!


----------



## seminole wind

Sounds delightful! I spent the hot day inside doing paperwork. Bah Humbug!


----------



## chickenqueen

Yesterday morning was hot and humid.By late afternoon it was cold,I had to put more clothes on.It felt like fall.Upper 60's today but 80's again this weekend.


----------



## dawg53

Maybe some heat relief coming for us next week according to the guessers. We'll see.


----------



## seminole wind

It's about that time, Dawg. October I remember being okay. It's kinda hot this year.


----------



## robin416

Feels like 96 actual temp 91. They are saying cooler weather by Tuesday. Like dawg I'll believe when I see it.


----------



## chickenqueen

It got cool here for a minute.Highs yesterday were in the 60's.I'm ready for combat boots and army jackets and walks in the woods with a shotgun,looking for dinner.Last year we didn't have a winter and now no fall.At least the electric bill is still low,no furnace running.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Couple of 90's then back down into the 70's for the rest of the season. I really need to clean flower beds and get some fall plants out. 
Not sure if that's gonna happen though..


----------



## seminole wind

Looks like rain. Fine by me.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and going to 80 then down to the 60's and 70's after tomorrow night's cold front.


----------



## nannypattyrn

CQ, we're the same only 90 today before the cold front. Desparately need rain!


----------



## robin416

We're OK at the moment. I figure give it an hour and it will be miserable out there again. Three days. That's when they say we're supposed to see that front come through here. Not going to be soon enough for me.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Fingers crossed, rain may be coming with the cold front tonight!!


----------



## dawg53

We had off and on rain yesterday afternoon and evening. It's partly cloudy outside this morning and very muggy as usual. Where is that darn cold front?


----------



## robin416

Tuesday for me, dawg. Maybe.


----------



## nannypattyrn

55 degrees. Got almost a half inch and need every drop and more. 69 for high today and 44 for the low.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 70 at 8 am and by 5 it's suppose to be low 60's/upper 50's.They were saying rain then no rain but it's overcast and windy and looks like rain.A couple of days ago they said no frost this month,now scattered frost Tues.I still have melons ripening though the geese have now ate holes in ALL the cantaloupe.They officially destroyed the garden this year but lessons learned.


----------



## seminole wind

Even cheap fencing would be good.


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,fence is on the to-do list.I finally got the chickens to quit pecking holes in my tomatoes and now the geese.It's a darn good thing I don't depend on my garden to feed us.We'd starve to death this year....It's 52 right now,high of 60.Maybe light frost tomorrow morning.It was chilly when I turned everybody loose.


----------



## seminole wind

Living in Florida for 13 years now, it's really difficult to remember what frost is ..........
Hopefully when I visit in Indiana there will be some frost or snow. And of course I had gotten rid of all my coats over the years.


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> Living in Florida for 13 years now, it's really difficult to remember what frost is ..........
> Hopefully when I visit in Indiana there will be some frost or snow. And of course I had gotten rid of all my coats over the years.


Good excuse to go shopping.

I did a Winter up in MI a few years ago when my mother was sick. All it did was remind me why I moved south.

I think the cold front is here a day early. We're only 70 degrees although the humidity is hanging in.


----------



## dawg53

Miserable outside this morning, but noticeably cooler!


----------



## nannypattyrn

41 degrees here. Our first frost is usually around halloween. Believe it or not but I still have tomatoes and okra! We're getting ready to pull everything up and put the garden to sleep for winter.


----------



## chickenqueen

We got frost this morning.It's 37 at 7 am.Going up to low 60's and sunny.Finally,fall has arrived!!!...


----------



## robin416

55 I put a pair of sweats on under my robe to go let the Guineas out. Surprisingly both of the house cats are out in the breezeway when it's not 900 degrees.


----------



## chickenqueen

I haven't let mine out yet but when I do,it's snowsuit time.I washed it yesterday and it's ready to go.I wonder what the geese will think,they've never seen me in anything but shorts.


----------



## robin416

Oh oh, be prepared if they're anything like Guineas. If I wore my rain gear to go take care of the Guineas they came unglued. I'd have to take off the hat, brimmed outback and outback coat or they were slamming into walls. Take them off and hang them up in the coop and it was instant silence.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> 55 I put a pair of sweats on under my robe to go let the Guineas out. Surprisingly both of the house cats are out in the breezeway when it's not 900 degrees.


LOL. It has cooled down nicely, cloudy, no rain. We've shut off the a/c and opened the windows and doors. We have screen doors, nice!


----------



## robin416

Yeah, it makes this a good day right from the start.


----------



## seminole wind

Pouring rain last night at 2am. It's in the 80's and humid. 80's is good!


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Pouring rain last night at 2am. It's in the 80's and humid. 80's is good!


I hope you get some of our cool temps, currently 72!


----------



## robin416

45 this AM and I got tied up with other stuff and forgot to do anything with my orchids. Dang it!


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and cool,high mid 60's.I can deal with this.


----------



## seminole wind

75 this morning. Open window weather!


----------



## chickenqueen

Low 40's this morning but no frost.It's sunny and going to 70.Perfect for sitting out with the critters....


----------



## robin416

Warmer this AM, 49. We're traveling back in to the 80's I think today.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Pretty much the same for us as Robin...


----------



## Maryellen

70 today. Beautiful out.


----------



## robin416

Looks like we might have the answer what to expect this Winter.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...service-calls-for-third-straight-mild-winter/


----------



## dawg53

Like last winter for us, like a long spring time then into the blast furnace. Grrrr.


----------



## nannypattyrn

The almanac has missed it again then. I wonder if I can put a winter garden then?


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> Like last winter for us, like a long spring time then into the blast furnace. Grrrr.


My thinking too.


----------



## robin416

nannypattyrn said:


> The almanac has missed it again then. I wonder if I can put a winter garden then?


I'm really beginning to think that planting late in the Summer is the only way to keep plants from being cooked. If we do stay warm we could have some amazing production as late as November.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I still have okra and tomatoes, even a few peppers left. They'll be gone soon if we don't get rain, because I'm not watering...


----------



## chickenqueen

I read a weather service has predicted we would have above average snow fall.I hope they are right.It's so beautiful.And it's easier to track the rabbits.It's going to be sunny and 70's this weekend.I hope we get the goose house done and the geese moved.Then winter preps,it's going to get cold next week.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> I read a weather service has predicted we would have above average snow fall.I hope they are right.It's so beautiful.And it's easier to track the rabbits.It's going to be sunny and 70's this weekend.I hope we get the goose house done and the geese moved.Then winter preps,it's going to get cold next week.


If it does snow, dont forget to post snow pics so's us southeners can be envious lol. We're expecting much cooler temps next week also.


----------



## chickenqueen

Oh,I will.The pines are magnificent with snow on them.Some of my chickens haven't seen snow and it's always fun to watch when I turn them out and the world is white.They eat the snow.I'm looking forward to the gaggle's reaction,too.I was disappointed with their first rain,they acted like they didn't notice.I bet they notice snow.


----------



## seminole wind

nannypattyrn said:


> I still have okra and tomatoes, even a few peppers left. They'll be gone soon if we don't get rain, because I'm not watering...


Well- water them!


----------



## seminole wind

It appears down here that we have 2 growing seasons, sometimes 3. I plan on dismantling this one small A-frame coop and getting a load of horse manure and attempting to have a garden next year. 

On the backroad to the barn, there is 1 person that has perinneals (sp) along their front fence. So different and so much more beautiful in my eyes that those colorful Florida plants. Kind of a more spindly look with "Northern" colors. I had daylilies coming out of my ears. Not here and Florida is where they grow masses of them for the US. I'd love lavender but it doesn't like humidity. I should give it a go anyway. My flower garden in NY was set up so that there was always something blooming since perrenials have their season. And the nice thing is they multiply.


----------



## chickenqueen

I've got over a hundred bulbs in my fridge waiting to go in a flower bed but I can't keep the chickens from dirt bathing there.I'm not planting for them to dig them up again.I did put in the catmint which took off despite the dry weather.It stays full of butterflies and bees.I plan on getting more for the entire front border.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Well, storms came through last night and now we have a cold spell coming. High is 69 today, 52 tomorrow with lows in the 30's. Brr...guess no motorcycle riding this weekend


----------



## chickenqueen

Storms coming through now and temps are expected to drop 25 degrees or better by Wed.Thanks for sending it our way,WM.......


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Hey, anytime!


----------



## seminole wind

Waiting for a thunderstorm..........


----------



## dawg53

Storms are rolling through right now. Cant way for the cooler temps, a/c has been running most of the day.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Well it’s 47 now while I walk on the treadmill. Low is 38!!!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's pouring rain and 46.Usually the sun if shining in on me but now I can't even tell where it is it's so cloudy and dark.The chickens are not happy,it rained most of the day yesterday,too.I'm thinking I'm gonna mow grass for the last time this year over the weekend.It's that time of the year.


----------



## dawg53

It was a beautiful morning, sunshine and low 60's. Thanks to the cooler temps, I bought a gardenia bush and a bunch of pansies and planted them.


----------



## chickenqueen

I love gardenias,they smell so good.I remember my mother would yell at us for touching the flowers and causing them to turn brown.It was 40 when I turned everybody loose this morning and I only threw on an insulated flannel shirt which I regretted almost instantly.Tomorrow we are under a freeze warning,they're calling for temps in low 30's for Cincy(they get their temps from the Cincy international airport way down in KY)but our temps are usually lower since I live way north of there,we'll probably be mid-upper 20's.Hopefully the bugs will be done for the year and time for some serious outdoor fun.


----------



## seminole wind

I had my first cool day yesterday. High was 70. Nice and dry


----------



## dawg53

Upper 40's this morning. I'm loving it! Yesterday was the first day in a very long time we didnt have the a/c running.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

We had the heat on yesterday. It’s 37 right now and dark as can be. B-ball games start today. 1st game is an hr away. Be late night for oldest.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 28 and frosty out.There was a fog over the pond,I guess where warm meets cold.It looked really cool and I took a pic but you couldn't tell.Dale worried about the geese getting cold.I don't think they even noticed and went straight back to the pond this morning when I turned them loose.He never worries about my chickens.....


----------



## nannypattyrn

We were able to have a short get away to Branson, Mo. It's a beautiful clear 51 degrees here. But tomorrow will be a different ,much cooler day.


----------



## seminole wind

your geese will not get cold-even in cold water. Imagine a down coat so thick your fingers can't feel down to skin


----------



## dawg53

Yesterday it stayed cool all day long. I got our yard mowed, weedeated etc...and didnt break a bead of sweat. Hopefully that'll be the last time I'll have to do yard work until spring.
Upper 40's again this morning. Our dog is loving the cooler temps as well.


----------



## Maryellen

30 now. I am not a cold fan, but I'm more so not a 5pm dark fan. I'll take cold over it being dark at 5pm


----------



## chickenqueen

ME,I agree 100%.The cold I can dress for but I just can't see at night,I'm getting old and time changes next week....


----------



## chickenqueen

Oh,I forgot to add the weather guessers are calling for snow flurries tomorrow morning.I hope they're right.It'll probably melt on contact but it will still be nice to see.


----------



## seminole wind

Looks like the northern Midwest is getting it's first blizzard. 
My heat actually came on last night! what a change.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Looks like the northern Midwest is getting it's first blizzard.
> My heat actually came on last night! what a change.


Your heat came on and you're much further south than us?! We shut our doors and windows just before sunset. Our central heat and air is off and the house was comfy.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

It got up to 69 yesterday,its 40 and feels like 36!! High is 49....I'll take the cold better then it getting dark at 5...depressing and I'll miss watching the animals in the back yard wandering around. Hubby doesn't like any of it. His joints hurt worse in the cold. but I get to wear my cute boots


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 33 and there were snow flurries mixed in with the rain.It didn't stick but a little on the grass for a minute.WM,I totally agree about the boots,I just have to decide on 2 kinds of winter boot,combat or snake boots.Depends on the day's planned activities.Then there are the coats-do I wear my ankle length winter coat or my army coat with extra liner and which hat.Decisions,decisions,decisions.....


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> Your heat came on and you're much further south than us?! We shut our doors and windows just before sunset. Our central heat and air is off and the house was comfy.


We inadvertently had our heat set at 71. I personally could do without it. I love the windows open.

Well this is the time of year that I'm done with my 160 days of whining about the heat and humidity. Where you all are cold, we are having perfect weather. It's like having 8 months of spring/fall weather.

I actually broke down last night and bought a clump of those "roadside" daylilies, 5 Pardon Me daylilies, 1 Lavender. I can plant them now for next season.

Does anyone grow Lythrum?


----------



## seminole wind

Can't wait to get my 24 daylily (bulbs, roots?) I hope I'll be full next year. Great time for planting now.
I got 120 pounds of peat/cow manure on amazon for $30.00! And had that prime money to pay for it. So it was 0 balance. I figure I'll start with a perennial "nursery" and hope I get some divisions over the winter.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

I am not a flower person, I have like 30 inside household plants, those I do great...outside flowers I kill just by looking at them...so pretty though! My MIL is a big flower person and her yard is always so pretty and colorful. Weather wise, dang it all, it was 30 degrees when I got moving this morning...good and cold for trick or treatin' tomorrow night!


----------



## seminole wind

WB, I have the opposite . I can't grow an inside plant. Except for those Japanese thangs that you put in water and pebbles.

I used to grow veggies. What I'd like to work on now is having a pile of lovely planting material mixed and ready to go. FYI for anyone. Anyone with horses would be happy to have some manure gone. If you scrape the surface of their pile, there is some nice stuff in there called "black gold" which has a nice deep soil smell. It's great for adding organic material, keeps the ground "loose" for rooting, and has a nitrogen of 5 which is not high but fine for veggies. Add lime if needed. We also had a leave machine. It would suck up tree leaves and shred them up and I had all the mulch I could ever want and pile it high. And it was free. I used oak but any fallen leaves work. You can also buy a mini shredder cheap and feed the leaves in. 

It will be nice to have everything I need here prior to starting.


----------



## dawg53

I use my chickens as leaf shredders. I dump several wheelbarrowfuls of leaves in the pen, toss a couple handfuls of crack on the piles and they go to work lol.


----------



## Maryellen

We had quite the storm yesterday and last night. Tons of rain and bad wind.


----------



## seminole wind

It's just cold here.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 30 degrees and it's frozen.Even the back deck was slippery.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Not too bad this morning, in the low 40's. Perfect for trick or treating tonight! But rain for the next 5 days....yuck.....We roasted marsh mellows and made smores over the weekend, lots of fun! Haven't done that in years!! I think I'll wear one of our Harry Potter capes tonight


----------



## seminole wind

The smores sound really nice.


----------



## Steinwand

It's 52 tonight but last night it got down in the 30s sooo cold for where I live for this time of year and everyone is saying it's going to be a super cold winter ugh


----------



## chickenqueen

It's mid 30's and raining.Too bad it's not snowing since it's cold out.My chickens look miserable while the geese play in the pond.


----------



## nannypattyrn

50s here. Doesn't look like a cold winter here. We haven't had a cold wet winter in several years.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

weather was perfect for Halloween last night! I now have tons of candy that will more than likely get tossed by Thanksgiving .


----------



## seminole wind

Steinwand said:


> It's 52 tonight but last night it got down in the 30s sooo cold for where I live for this time of year and everyone is saying it's going to be a super cold winter ugh


I usually go by how thick my horse grows her coat. I think animals have a 6th sense about that.


----------



## dawg53

Right Karen. It seems my dogs fur grows quicker and thicker.


----------



## seminole wind

Dogs too?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Dogs too?


Yup, winter coat.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Any warm blooded animal will have extra fur if there is a colder winter coming.


----------



## chickenqueen

We're having a short warm spell but wet.High of 65 today.


----------



## Maryellen

68 now. Crazy weather... we have an over abundance of pine cones from our 12 pine trees, I've never had this many before, the yard is filled . Someone said this means we will have a really bad snowy winter. I wonder if it's true? Does anyone know?


----------



## nannypattyrn

78 here and may see 90 by day's end. November??!!


----------



## seminole wind

I don't know about the pinecones, but have your squirrels been extra busy?

I got some plants in the mail yesterday and popped them in the ground.


----------



## Maryellen

I don't have many squirrels, between the neighbors cats and the hawks I rarely see squirrels


----------



## dawg53

I've seen some squirrels gathering pine cones and acorns recently just before the cold snap. We're having temps in the low to mid 80's. Gosh, I hope our fall/winter isnt over with already???


----------



## chickenqueen

ME,don't really know about the pine cones but my pine trees have dropped an unusual amount of needles this year.I just noticed it yesterday and even mentioned it to Dale,they were so thick on the ground.The wooly worms have black heads/butts but are mostly brown.If they predict this year's weather,I'm going for winter weather in the beginning and the end with it being mild in between.(first time I've ever written my wooly worm predictions).The few hickory nuts I managed to scrounge up a couple of weeks ago,were mostly empty inside and I'm not sure what that means,except I threw them out.Right now it's 64 and wet with more rain on the way.Perfect goose weather!!!


----------



## Maryellen

CQ the wooly caterpillars here are the same as yours , we too got a ton of pine needles on the ground with the cones. I'm hoping for warm winter


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Have no clue about the pine cones but my piggy has packed on weight and has grown hair that is very thick. If that is any indication, than colder winter is on the way. Last year was very mild so we are due. Took this last night, and today High is 79....it’s no wonder no one can breathe around here


----------



## nannypattyrn

Beautiful, WM!!


----------



## seminole wind

Very nice!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Very beautiful 86 degrees in SE Oklahoma. We got out and put up a larger temporary yard/run for our chickens. Not that they don't have a big enough one already, but it has leaves to scratch around in.


----------



## chickenqueen

Rained hard all night but it's 64 at 6:30 am.Not bad out at all.We're expecting more rain and storms tonight.Chickens won't be happy but the geese will be.


----------



## boskelli1571

Well - if we get any more rain the rabbits will have to man the lifeboats.... Cool and wet here in WNY. I am tired of rain....I need some fine weather to finish up my outside chores


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

supposed to be 77 here today. should be nice, the animals will enjoy it! This is flip flop weather, so I guess I'll have to paint my toenails..dang it! No it will be dark when I get home.. Yuck!


----------



## nannypattyrn

87 here and 67 tomorrow!


----------



## seminole wind

Warm and beautiful. Finally got to ride my horse yesterday.


----------



## boskelli1571

nannypattyrn said:


> 87 here and 67 tomorrow!


A bit too warm for me - I'm from England so anything above 60 is pushing it!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oh my! I bet it's beautiful there, though! Our Oklahoma temps can get to 105 and occasionally above and in the single digits in the winter! But we've had very mild winters the last few years.


----------



## Maryellen

Damp here , rain supposed to be most of the week


----------



## chickenqueen

OMG,it stormed so hard last night.There was constant thunder and lightning and poured down rain all night.My bathroom ceiling started leaking(over the toilet of course!!!),the phone kept going off every 10 minutes for flood warnings and there was a tornado warning in my area but the phone didn't tell us that.I expected the electric to go out but we got lucky,it's out in all sorts of places.Schools are closed.But all that rain cleaned the chicken poop off the porch,so one good thing came from it and the cold(we dropped 25 degrees since 10 last night)came after so it wasn't snow.We got almost 4" of rain here over night.The geese swam back to the pond this morning.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> OMG,it stormed so hard last night.There was constant thunder and lightning and poured down rain all night.My bathroom ceiling started leaking(over the toilet of course!!!),the phone kept going off every 10 minutes for flood warnings and there was a tornado warning in my area but the phone didn't tell us that.I expected the electric to go out but we got lucky,it's out in all sorts of places.Schools are closed.But all that rain cleaned the chicken poop off the porch,so one good thing came from it and the cold(we dropped 25 degrees since 10 last night)came after so it wasn't snow.We got almost 4" of rain here over night.The geese swam back to the pond this morning.


Glad you didn't get the tornado...


----------



## seminole wind

So all he11 broke loose, but the chicken poop washed away, LOL


----------



## Maryellen

43 and cold here. It's supposed to rain so the sun isn't out


----------



## seminole wind

CQ, do you always get all that rain all year and nasty bursts where you live?


----------



## chickenqueen

Yes,we do.You southerners or westerners always send your storms here.Then we send them to the east coast(you're welcome,ME!!!).We get our warm air from the south and cold air out of Canada.It depends which way the wind is blowing.Now we're expecting temps in the 20's later this week after another storm.We also get snow,which can be a little or a lot and it makes the cold worth it.I'm dreaming of a White Christmas..........


----------



## chickenqueen

We're getting a hard frost tomorrow and Sat mornings.High tomorrow low 30's.Rabbit season starts soon and hopefully their bugs are gone.I got 2 squirrels a couple of weeks ago but both were full of worms.It was really bad this year for worms,warm wet spring and dry summer.I'm hoping for snow,it's easier to track the bunnies.....


----------



## Maryellen

Tonight to be in the teens thanks to CQ sending me all this cold weather. ....


----------



## boskelli1571

Maryellen said:


> Tonight to be in the teens thanks to CQ sending me all this cold weather. ....


Same here in sunny WNY! Saturday is going to be a b****, 30 during the day, low teens at night. We live in a valley so we may even get single digits. I have already been cracking the ice on the water pots....


----------



## Nm156

16 degrees


----------



## dawg53

Nm156 said:


> 16 degrees


BRRRRRR! And you got several more months of that and/or colder? I couldnt handle that Nm.
56 and cloudy here.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm glad I live in the warmer south! It's only 36 here!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's low 20's this morning with highs in the low 30's.I finally put the geese in their permanent house yesterday but they don't seem to notice the cold.There is grass in the pen,I wonder how long it will last.


----------



## seminole wind

66 degrees this morning. Now 72 degrees. Perfect!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 21 this morning,wind chill in the single digits.All the water outside froze.I've got a heated bucket and waterer coming but the extreme chill came early.It's suppose to get warmer,probably about the time the heated ones come.Time to get out the ankle length winter coat and winter boots.


----------



## Maryellen

21 now. Freaking cold as the wind is making it worse.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Balmy 53 degrees here.


----------



## boskelli1571

18F + wind chill here - everyone's water frozen except the 2 heated drinkers. Tramping back and forth made me quite warm tho'


----------



## seminole wind

You people in the north-remember to tie a guide rope from the house to the coop in case you need to get to the chickens in a blizzard. Or GPS tracking


----------



## chickenqueen

Hahahaha!!!If it's bad enough I have to stomp down paths.In 2014 we got 18' of snow,1/2" of ice,then 18" more snow then the temps dropped to -0 and beyond with -31 windchill.The snow was above the chickens head.I couldn't let them out for almost 3 wks and then we had to clean an area for them to be able to get out a little.It was a trying time but we survived.We haven't had any real snow since then.Hopefully we'll have some this year.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

it was beautiful yesterday, like 61. 50's today with rain coming. piggy is quite playful right now, girls are happy following the pig while they play in the yard. Its now dark when I get home, so I don't see them until the weekend. I go out and say hello though!


----------



## seminole wind

I remember the horses getting hoof pack balls that melted in their run in stalls and saturate the shavings. Talk about rip-your-hair-out frustrating.

I am so so glad I have none of this down here.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Upper 60s here with light drizzle. We desperately need rain. A lot of folks here are still going around with shorts and tees on! The kids and younger adults will be out playing football or basketball on T-giving day!


----------



## seminole wind

Too warm today.


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> Too warm today.


Yeah -us too, near 40F!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

We're sitting at 75-77 a week before Thanksgiving !! I've seen it at 17 degrees in the past at this same time! Go figure!


----------



## dawg53

It's a crisp, cool 38 in the chicken pen this morning. My southern hens are huddled together inside the coop since they are more used to the heat and humidity. I dont blame them.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Still 63F here. Cold front coming through in the next couple of days though.


----------



## chickenqueen

Cool and dreary in s w Ohio.Rain coming this afternoon.Now they're talking about a white Thanksgiving and I have my fingers crossed.I've already decided to skip the family thing this year(I was called a Deplorable last year)and we're smoking Rock Cornish Hens(I don't like turkey)instead.So,let it snow,let it snow,let it snow......


----------



## seminole wind

100% beautiful! Windows open!.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> Cool and dreary in s w Ohio.Rain coming this afternoon.Now they're talking about a white Thanksgiving and I have my fingers crossed.I've already decided to skip the family thing this year(I was called a Deplorable last year)and we're smoking Rock Cornish Hens(I don't like turkey)instead.So,let it snow,let it snow,let it snow......


I think it's such a shame when politics/religion etc. can cause a family to become estranged...life is too short.
Smoked Rock Hens sounds delish...send me some??


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Cool and dreary in s w Ohio.Rain coming this afternoon.Now they're talking about a white Thanksgiving and I have my fingers crossed.I've already decided to skip the family thing this year(I was called a Deplorable last year)and we're smoking Rock Cornish Hens(I don't like turkey)instead.So,let it snow,let it snow,let it snow......


CQ, I feel the same way but about other things.


----------



## chickenqueen

Everybody is invited for Thanksgiving.Not sure how many RCH will fit in the smoker but we can make it work.It's still cold and dreary and a cold front is coming.As long as it brings snow.....


----------



## seminole wind

Another day of perfect 60's/70's weather.


----------



## chickenqueen

Still cold and dreary in s w Ohio.We're expecting storms and 50 mph winds tomorrow.Winds can be a monster here.One year there were these straight line winds.It took off 2 of our skylights,took the back wall down in a neighbor's garage and totally destroyed a trailer down the road,not to mention all the trees that were downed and the rain pouring in.It was a mess and I no longer have sky lights.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yikes ,CQ!! I'm sitting on my deck with my morning coffee! Unheard of for us at this time of the year! We are going to have to water our fruit trees!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Finished breakfast and sitting in my chair contemplating what all needs doing today, maybe I'll just procrastinate another day! It's a glorious 70 degrees, my plants desperately need watering. The screen is open and somewhere somehow something is blooming or someone is cooking sometching that smells amazing. Are you sure this is November??!!


----------



## Maryellen

Snow flurries this morning when I got up to get ready for work ugh


----------



## seminole wind

Another perfect day!


----------



## Steinwand

Sunset is to early! Ugh I'm debating getting pullers this fall but I'm wondering if it's to late for that?


----------



## Steinwand

*pullets


----------



## nannypattyrn

Steinwand, it will depend on your set up. If you have plenty of heat and light for chicks you can raise them anytime.


----------



## Steinwand

Well I'm getting (maybe) pullets and it's getting cold and my hens are molting do you think it will be to much stress this time of year?


----------



## dawg53

Birds in molt are already stressed, adding pullets with your other birds is another stressor.


----------



## dawg53

CQ. We have two skylights and we dont like them at all. Whenever it rains, the sound of the rain beating on them is magnified. You cant see the stars at night through them neither.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Our wind is about to blow the roof off! 71 degrees and 1st day of hunting season. I don't imagine there'll be much shooting going on today.


----------



## dawg53

Yeah, deer lay low when it's windy. Chickens dont like it neither.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's a little windy with temps in the upper 50's.I didn't even put on a jacket to turn the chickens loose.A wind watch starts at noon until tomorrow morning sometime,with 50mph gusts.Plus,thunderstorms this afternoon and evening.It's going to be a fun day.Too bad it isn't snow.


----------



## Steinwand

Temp tonight will be 29 so I need to drain all my water pipes


----------



## Maryellen

Cold raw damp. Raining....maybe 33 out


----------



## seminole wind

Steinwand, if you get chicks, I keep mine in the house till 4 weeks, then out they go to a hutch that gets a heat lamp. If they huddle under the lamp, increase the intensity. If they sleep almost spread out under it, it's good. Of course I live in Florida and my nights are about 50. I could leave them lower with the right heat lamp.


----------



## chickenqueen

I still have my Sept Surprises in the living room.They're seven and eight weeks old.The geese refused to go in their new house so I'm thinking of putting them in there,it's complete with a pen and empty.Problem is,I'm not ready to let my babies go yet.


----------



## Maryellen

Cold cold cold. Wind is horrible today


----------



## seminole wind

Rain and Temps near 75. Doors and windows open.


----------



## nannypattyrn

31 to 57 beautiful sunny degrees! A painting project is in order for this afternoon.


----------



## dawg53

A cold front brought rain early this morning, then blew on out of here. Clear and cool now. I bought a new generator the other day and spent part of the morning adding a wheel kit and a few other things. I still have to add oil and change out the cheap spark plug as well as rig up the battery. Cant wait to get it started and test it out.
It's also time to worm my chickens. I'll give them a good dose of valbazen Tuesday, then again the following week.


----------



## Maryellen

26 tonight. Brrrr.


----------



## Maryellen

It's snowing ... snowing...... noooooooo


----------



## dawg53

Maryellen said:


> It's snowing ... snowing...... noooooooo


Better you than me! Hahahaha! 36 in the pen this morning with plenty of stars in the cold clear sky.


----------



## boskelli1571

We have a dusting of snow - weatherman says high 40-50 today, go figure!
I still have a couple of outside projects to get done so fingers crossed for another couple of weeks of ok weather.
I'm convinced we are not going to get a lot of snow now we have a snow thrower....


----------



## chickenqueen

Low 20's this morning.Typical Nov. weather.


----------



## seminole wind

40 last night, 70+ today-another perfect day!


----------



## seminole wind

60's last night. 75 now. Rain possibly moving in.


----------



## boskelli1571

Upstate NY - 57 today!! tomorrow - 30s' predicted.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Crisp 34 degrees this fine morning. Clear and beautiful out. Beautiful clear warm (go figure) Thanksgiving anticipated!


----------



## chickenqueen

Upper 20's here and a little overcast,high upper 30's.I had to put the heated waterer out for the chickens,their water was frozen in the coop.I'm using a black rubber bucket for the geese,they are said to take longer to freeze and I have a heated bucket for them when it stays 30 degrees or less during the daytime.Now all I need is some snow.......


----------



## seminole wind

Another perfect day. How do I get my day lilies to be dormant?


----------



## Steinwand

Our day lilies go dormant in the end of December Then come back up in late march


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 21 outside.It's suppose to get warmer(a little) and I plan on sticking my 4 juveniles out tomorrow.I've never had chicks this late in the year and now I know why my cut-off time is June.


----------



## Maryellen

35 here, supposed to go to 45


----------



## chickenqueen

It's in the 30's and going up to 50 or so.I'm putting the chicks out in the goose house and pen that the geese refuse to go in until I can put them in the coop with the adults.I have a falcon that hunts the sparrows in the bush close to the front door.It doesn't bother the chickens but I bet it would get an eight week old chick.I can see part of the bush from my window and the falcon will get on the ground and walk around the bush before flying into the bush then fly out to the pine tree,with or without a bird.It's fun to watch and the less sparrows,starlings,etc.,the better for the poultry.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Supposed to be mid 50’s today. Roll Tide!! Great day for the Iron Bowl.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's sunny and about 50.Good day to do outside stuff.


----------



## seminole wind

Perfect day. Cq-21 degrees? Ouch!


----------



## chickenqueen

Low 20's this morning.The goose water was frozen(time to get the heated bucket out) so I went out and broke the ice and poured warm water in their bucket.I didn't put a coat on,it was nippy and the geese hissed at me.Ingrates!!!


----------



## seminole wind

Another perfect day. 75 day, 60 at night.


----------



## dawg53

It's 40 in the coops this morning with clear starry skies. It's going to be like this all week with sunshine and highs in the low 70's. Cant beat that and it makes up for all the rain we had this past summer...not to mention a hurricane.


----------



## boskelli1571

Not sure what to make of this warm weather in upstate NY..appreciate it but....waiting for the shoe to drop


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and temps going to upper 50's.Can't complain about that.


----------



## dawg53

boskelli1571 said:


> Not sure what to make of this warm weather in upstate NY..appreciate it but....waiting for the shoe to drop


Do yall get alot of lake effect snow where you're at?


----------



## seminole wind

another perfect day. 75.


----------



## boskelli1571

dawg53 said:


> Do yall get alot of lake effect snow where you're at?


Not usually. Buffalo and Rochester do tho' we are about an 45 minutes from Roc and over an hour from Buffalo. We are quite protected in our little valley here and of course, now I don't have to shovel my way out to work since I'm retired!


----------



## Maryellen

50 tomorrow here


----------



## nannypattyrn

70s here. We're all still running around in summer clothes and shorts.


----------



## boskelli1571

24F this morning - frozen water - BAH!


----------



## chickenqueen

Chilly this morning but going up to about 60 with plenty of sun.We're going to be 15 degrees warmer than average.Again,can't complain about that.


----------



## chickenqueen

Still really nice,I'm going to clean the coop then go get enough straw for a couple of cleanings.After I unload it,I'm going to sweep the van out and see how long I can keep it straw free for the holidays.


----------



## seminole wind

Another perfect day. 70's.


----------



## chickenqueen

Rainy this a m.Temps still mild.The chickens hate it but the geese love it.I put my juvies out last week and this is their first rain,so I gotta keep my eye on them and make sure they don't stand in it and get soaked.Got the coop clean but didn't get the straw.There's always tomorrow.........


----------



## seminole wind

Another perfect day- 70's.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Dec 1st 43 degrees outside! We are in severe drought with no foreseen relief in the next month. What's up with that?!


----------



## chickenqueen

Low 30's and frosty and foggy.Last night the fog was so bad I couldn't see more than 10' in front of me.I kept losing the road and had to drive really slow.The weather guessers are predicting temps in upper 50's/low 60's then temps plunge and we may get a little snow.Got my fingers crossed........


----------



## Nm156

28


----------



## dawg53

Our weatherguessers got it right. It's simply been beautiful weather for over a week and more to come. Even one of my Barred Rocks has started laying eggs again! I've thought about going fishing out in the boat, but there's a full moon right now, my luck. 
Anyways, I've got special projects to do.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We have about 3 more days of milder temps before the next cold front barrels in for more wintery temps. 53 this morning.


----------



## chickenqueen

Nanny,same here.Upper 50's/low 60's until the bottom drops out Tues.,then Arctic air from Canada and several chances for a little snow.My fingers are crossed.Let it snow,let it snow,let it snow!!!!


----------



## dawg53

I've been hearing something about a dry cold front coming our way. Temps should modify by the time it gets to us.


----------



## seminole wind

Another perfect day- 70's.


----------



## dawg53

A great night for Georgia Bulldog football. SEC CHAMPS! GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## boskelli1571

Gonna be a cool 40s' day - good day for raking out the barn etc. Hope the sun appears then the girls will take a tour of the yard checking for tasty morsels....


----------



## chickenqueen

It's frosty now but warming up to the upper 50's/low 60's.Dale's got the smoker going and about to put on an eleven pound pork shoulder I brined yesterday.He's a couple hours late putting it on so we won't be eating until midnight(exaggeration).Did you all see the Super Moon last night?It will be visible again tonight.About 5 pm last night it was huge but when we came out of the store an hour later,it was higher and normal size.I had everybody looking at it in the parking lot.People hadn't noticed until I hollered at Dale.It was neat watching everybody and the moon as it loomed so large.Until I noticed my first nighttime chemtrails being left in front of the moon.Is it just s w Ohio getting sprayed or do any of you people see them in your states?It is multiple planes at once EVERY day.It's so bad,they have given special names to the clouds they produce.Now I hear next month and Feb,the US government is playing"chemical attack"and I hear they are actually going to spray "harmless" chemicals(that cause cancer) to see how much protection your house provides you in case of a chemical attack(CIA).It's happening in Kansas and Oklahoma.Heads up,Nanny.God only knows what they actually plan on spraying.I'd go on but I'd end up being reprimanded so I'm stopping here.It's just a heads up....


----------



## nannypattyrn

84 degrees on Dec 4 th ! What's up with tgat??!!


----------



## Maryellen

28 this morning. The frost was so bad . 
Today warmed up to 45 lol


----------



## dawg53

Here you go CQ. Now you can see "LIVE" how many flights are passing over your property!
https://flightaware.com/live/
We're going down to freezing temps this weekend. I have alot of plants to cover up grrrr.


----------



## boskelli1571

Quite the windstorm this morning. Woke up to stuff all over the place, couple of large trees down in the wetland area - and we live in the valley, can't imagine how bad it must be on the hill. On the bright side 47F


----------



## Maryellen

55 today. This roller coaster weather is a pain


----------



## chickenqueen

Thanks,Dawg!!!I've looked at many but I hadn't seen that one.It's hard to find real,true data on the chemtrails and the planes that leave them.Almost 60 and raining.Temps plunge all day,end up in the 30's this evening.The geese are loving it,the chickens not so much.We might get snow Saturday,fingers crossed.I always love it when I open the coop and the chickens see snow.Some jump right in,others are cautious.I was looking forward to the geese seeing their first snow but they'll be in it,so I won't see their initial reaction.


----------



## seminole wind

Another perfect day, maybe a bit warm.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> Thanks,Dawg!!!I've looked at many but I hadn't seen that one.It's hard to find real,true data on the chemtrails and the planes that leave them.Almost 60 and raining.Temps plunge all day,end up in the 30's this evening.The geese are loving it,the chickens not so much.We might get snow Saturday,fingers crossed.I always love it when I open the coop and the chickens see snow.Some jump right in,others are cautious.I was looking forward to the geese seeing their first snow but they'll be in it,so I won't see their initial reaction.


Hah! I usually get the 'stink eye' - like 'what did you do? That stuff is cold and wet...'


----------



## chickenqueen

Mid 20's but sunny.Temps in the teens tomorrow morning.Winter came back with a vengeance.They are still saying accumulating snow Sat....


----------



## dawg53

It's 64 right now and going for a high around 78. Then deteriorating weather with dropping temps, cold rains for the next several days and freezing temps this weekend into next week.
I've already dropped tarps, cleaned and filled feeders and waterers for the long haul.
I broke out old blankets, sheets, and towels to cover our plants after the rains.
I dismantled our raised garden bed yesterday. I found a small snake in the rotten wood, it went bye bye.


----------



## seminole wind

You dismantle raised beds?
Another perfect warm day here. I guess we'll see what the weekend brings.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> You dismantle raised beds?
> Another perfect warm day here. I guess we'll see what the weekend brings.


It got to be too much work. It's cheaper to buy veggies at the grocery store or flea market. Besides, with all the rain we had this past summer, most of the wood rotted. I used pressure treated wood for the most part.
Rusty misses his garden lol.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

High in the 40's today. Weather alert for a winter weather advisory for south of us. Last time, Bham got blasted with snow. Now, will the snow move North...hmm kiddos would love that! girls are happy as clams with new hay and piggy is all warm and toasty in her pig gloo.

Way to go dawg!! 


dawg53 said:


> A great night for Georgia Bulldog football. SEC CHAMPS! GO DAWGS!!!!
> View attachment 28863
> View attachment 28862
> View attachment 28863


----------



## chickenqueen

It's low 20's with snow flurries.An appetizer for the inch we're suppose to get Sat.....


----------



## seminole wind

Poor Rusty! I will try to grow a few veggies in the spring, but just for fun, not an annual thing.

How do I stop my day lilies from growing? It's the wrong time of year.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Its snowing here in South AL! What pretty pics we are seeing, but radar shows us covered in snow, but nothing is hitting the ground. Roads are getting slick, these hilly roads really become a problem when it snows.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's low 20's with wind chills in the low teens.High in low 30's.Winter has arrived.Fingers crossed for a little snow tomorrow and a little bunny hunting.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

And now here comes the snow. schools are closing as we speak.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> It's low 20's with wind chills in the low teens.High in low 30's.Winter has arrived.Fingers crossed for a little snow tomorrow and a little bunny hunting.


No snow here yet - but cold. Will be culling some rabbits today and tomorrow, much easier than hunting them


----------



## seminole wind

My daughter in San Antonio got snow! Yes real snow. Probably no accumulation to speak of. She's moving to Indiana in January. Darn! I got rid of all my coats!


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> My daughter in San Antonio got snow! Yes real snow. Probably no accumulation to speak of. She's moving to Indiana in January. Darn! I got rid of all my coats!


Looks like we'll be wearing our coats this weekend and next week. (Gasp!)


----------



## dawg53

Lightning, thunder and hard rain right now, cold too! Chickens will be huddling up tonight.


----------



## seminole wind

thunderstorms here!


----------



## Nm156

First snow,1/2 inch or so.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

South of us Bham got several inches and some are still without power. we got about 1/2 inch and melted away by the end of the day! Cold again today high is 46 today.


----------



## Maryellen

36 here. Supposed to get an inch or two of snow


----------



## chickenqueen

Low 20's,don't know the wind chill but they keep saying snow today.I'm waiting.....


----------



## chickenqueen

I was missing a goose so I went in search of.I found it in the pond,which is frozen.Surprise,surprise!!!I hollered at it,it hollered back and attempted to come but it was sitting on the ice and had trouble slipping and sliding.It was funny until I realized we might have to rescue it.Fortunately,it flew out of the pond.The pond hasn't froze for 3 yrs,I wasn't expecting it to be frozen now,4 days ago it was in the 60's in the morning.


----------



## seminole wind

wow. good thing his legs weren't frozen in to it!


----------



## Nm156




----------



## dawg53

27 out in the coop this morning, chickens cuddling up and one soft shell egg in the litter. Brrr.


----------



## boskelli1571

27F here also - 1" snow...not enough to fire up the snow blower yet


----------



## Nm156

13


----------



## nannypattyrn

32 looking at 71 for today. Ok
Weather is completely awry!


----------



## chickenqueen

Mid 20's going to low 40's.Getting a little more snow tonight.I don't think the geese are liking this weather and have been refusing to go in their shelter at night.There is a 6" layer of new straw in there and they go in and out during the day but insist on sleeping at the pond at night,causing me unnecessary stress and worry.Bad geese!!!! The adult chickens barely came out of the coop yesterday but the juveniles are loving it.I think I have wimpy poultry.....


----------



## seminole wind

There is no way you'll have cold geese with that goose down.

32 last night, 50s today in sunny Florida,

Nice pics, NM


----------



## chickenqueen

Upper 20's and temp drops all day.We're going to be close to single digit temps tonight.I managed to herd the geese in last night.They hate being penned but the pond is frozen and they are on the pond instead of in it.Yesterday I tried to take a pic of them and a heron walking/slipping on the ice.I was too far away for my little flip phone but it was a sight to see.The heron has it's own all you can eat buffet out there.


----------



## seminole wind

It's about 60 here. No frozen water.


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> It's about 60 here. No frozen water.


 nothing like changing our drinkers when it's blowing and snowing....character building!


----------



## Steinwand

27 tonight the snow is almost all gone the little bantams hated it and would fly from the coop to the porch lol so they wouldn't get there feet wet


----------



## chickenqueen

Low 20's and not getting much warmer.Dale goes out about 4 or 5 a m to get the geese water.In 16 yrs,he's NEVER done that for the chickens(but I get them a heated waterer so....).I have a heated bucket for the geese but it's in the coop because I had to put the heated waterer in with the juvies.It's always something.


----------



## seminole wind

Warming outside.

I remember carrying buckets of hot water outside for the horses twice a day over the snow and ice. Not fun. I kept an ax by the horse's water to break the ice with.


----------



## dawg53

60 in the coop this morning, going up to low 80's the rest of the week and Christmas. Where has winter gone? We were enjoying the cooler temps.


----------



## chickenqueen

Mid 40's and damp/dreary and going to the mid 50's.Looking out,I see a clean front porch which took over 2 hours to hose off chicken/goose poop yesterday.The weather guessers are still saying possible snow Christmas Eve/Day.I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## seminole wind

80. A bit warm but somehow it sounds better than ice and snow and frozen water.
I remember having to get up at 5am to deliver papers and the roads were not plowed. Really put a damper on my timeliness.


----------



## boskelli1571

Made it to 50 today, sunshine etc.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sitting here watching the geese try to get to the front porch.The pond has thawed but they're hanging out in the front yard.We're still mild and the weekend brings the cold air back.They are still saying a possible snow for Christmas but it's not looking good.We haven't had a decent snow since the beginning of 2014.


----------



## seminole wind

80. Still near perfect. Got my 4 foot Xmas tree in the mail


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

60’s and rain here. Supposed to be super cold Christmas but no snow


----------



## boskelli1571

About 2" snow, 26F. Supposed to rain later - what a mess that will be...


----------



## chickenqueen

53 now and rain.Spring like weather until the bottom drops Sunday.


----------



## seminole wind

Warm humid


----------



## dawg53

58 and super foggy this morning. I havnt seen dense fog in a long time.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

same here cq, storms most of the day, then low in the 20's for Christmas morning.


----------



## chickenqueen

I was wrong yesterday,the bottom drops out all day today.In the upper 30's and falling but they are still saying we're getting a little snow.It's been raining since yesterday and my yard is a bog.Imagine if all that rain was snow!!!Tomorrow my yard will be an ice skating rink.I wonder what the geese will do.It's going to get really cold but we're prepared and ready.My snowsuit is clean and hanging by the backdoor and I traded out my snake boots(no more threats until late next spring) for my thinsulate rubber boots.Not only will I not leave a scent but I will stay dry and cozy while tending the chickens and herding geese in their shelter.I had to put the hoses up so I'm back to hauling water,one con of winter but it's good exercise and weight lifting for my arms/hands.


----------



## seminole wind

You sure get a lot of rain! I used to use my hoses, then empty the water out of them so they could not be frozen the next time.


----------



## boskelli1571

We had rain this morning, temp has dropped now we have about 2 inches of snow on ice... last thing this old lady needs is a broken hip.


----------



## dawg53

57 degrees and look what my dog tackled 15 minutes ago. It's now a dead garden snake.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Ew!! Supposed to be too cold for snakes! Its 30 here, with low being 24...Brrrr


----------



## seminole wind

Wow, good find!


----------



## Steinwand

My dogs bring home squirrels and chipmunks ugh


----------



## dawg53

Steinwand said:


> My dogs bring home squirrels and chipmunks ugh


Meat on the table mmmmm!


----------



## Steinwand

My brother (moron) killed six squirrels and didn't even attempt to cook and eat them!


----------



## dawg53

Steinwand said:


> My brother (moron) killed six squirrels and didn't even attempt to cook and eat them!


He couldve given them to someone who would eat them, senseless.


----------



## Steinwand

me and my sis just found out that we are both intjs and we like three ice cubes in our tea lol


----------



## dawg53

The weatherguessers got the temps wrong. It's 34 in the coop this morning and yesterday afternoon they forecast low temps in the low 40's. I didnt cover any plants due to their inaccurate negligent forecast. I hope I didnt lose any plants.


----------



## boskelli1571

11F here wind chill -5F - ok, I'm done with winter now - can we have Spring please?


----------



## chickenqueen

!5 with a 10 degree wind chill.It's going to get colder over the next couple of days.Just found 2 LB that were out all night.I'm not sure why and Dale locked them up last night.After I turned the geese loose,the 2 went in the pen for food and I think they're in the shelter now.Bet they go in early tonight.Last night the geese actually wanted to be locked up,a first.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

That is cold!! Forecaster are calling for ice here on Thursday..never a good thing for our area. Too many rural county roads and hills. We WILL lose power. Better get the generator up and moving. Gonna do the buttermilk & rice treat dawg was talking about the other day. Will give to piggy too.


----------



## seminole wind

Cooler days around 60-70's. Heat on at night. Wonderful!


----------



## Nm156

7 -9 wind chill


----------



## dawg53

I got an email this morning from a friend in West Bend, Wisconsin...minus 5 with a minus 14 wind chill.
I cant even begin to imagine what it would feel like. Brrrrrr.


----------



## seminole wind

NM and Dawg, I cant imagine that cold either. It's like we're in an isolated area down here where it's reasonably warm and the cold is like a long lost memory. I remember years ago on LI NY, it was below zero and there was silence except for the crackling of the trees in the breeze.


----------



## chickenqueen

Well,it's 1 with a -10 windchill.It keeps getting colder through New Year.The Sun is shining but it isn't doing any good.High of 19 today.


----------



## seminole wind

70's today, 60's tonight.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

We had sleet this morning, hit the windows and woke me up...its only 33 here right now and bitter cold. We have teens and single digits coming in a few days.


----------



## Steinwand

40s today 50s tomorrow snow supposedly this weekend


----------



## chickenqueen

3 with -5 windchill.High of maybe 20 but getting even colder over the weekend.Yesterday my 4 juveniles were shivering and the water in the heated waterer was icing up(it's brand new)but it only works to 0 degrees.I was going to bring them in a couple of hours later but they were no longer cold and the water was completely thawed.I lowered their heat lights and their bright heat light I _had on a timer for daytime open coop and kept it on all night,too.I also made a shelter in the coop with a cardboard box with straw covering the top and sides and the two heat lights directed into it.If they are cold again today,I'll have house guests for at least the next week._


----------



## Valentine

Valentine here did u all miss me. Got caught up with things and had free time from device. Holidays make relaxed. Hope you are all well and had a great Xmas.


----------



## dawg53

34 in the coop this morning, cold and damp with light wind making it feel colder. 
We didnt have a winter last year, we're making up for it this year. Looks like colder temps on the way too.


----------



## chickenqueen

17 with 8 degree windchill.We're expecting snow for the evening,maybe a whole 2-3".The pond has iced over again and if the temps continue to fall and stay there,we'll have an ice skating rink back there or ice fishing.The geese are not happy but the chickens don't seem to mind it and have been laying up a storm since I put a heat light out there.


----------



## seminole wind

50's last night, 60's today.


----------



## Steinwand

53 now 34 tonight and 18 Monday night


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

high is mid 40's, with low in the 20's, we get down in the teens this weekend and don't get above freezing for the next 7 days....come on spring...


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Oops, 9 is the low.


----------



## chickenqueen

15 and windchill is 3.I think that's the high,15.We got a couple of inches of fluffy snow,still not enough to cover the grass.It's getting even colder.Last year it was cold like this but then Jan came and temps went to the 60's and pretty much stayed there.Dale keeps talking about getting out on the ice on the pond.I told him I'll stay on land with a rope to pull him out,laughing the whole time.Like I always tell him,I'm not as dumb as I look....


----------



## willys55

colder than the bottom of a penguins foot today


----------



## seminole wind

Hey Willy, what's up! 
It seems like the real cold weather is starting early.


----------



## Maryellen

Beyond cold. Everyone is staying inside ,the wind is making it worse. Brrrr


----------



## willys55

seminolewind said:


> Hey Willy, what's up!
> It seems like the real cold weather is starting early.


Hanging in there, just really cold.....next 5 days will be close too zero over night


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Willy, where are you at? Im in N AL and the cold weather is coming in today here. Low is supposed to be 15, but will go lower next few days. This is too cold for us!!!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 5 degrees,haven't heard the windchill but a high of 13 today.It's going below 0 for the next few days.I gotta break down and buy a heated dog bowl today for the chickens so the geese can have their heated bucket.The heated bucket hasn't tried to ice up but the $40 heated waterer,brand new this year, has been icing up in the trough.It's my second one,the only one I could find and I don't like it because it's hard to fill from the bottom and when you turn it upright,a lot of the water spills out.If you don't carry it just right it will come apart and spill all over your legs.So I'm getting the chickens a 6 qt heated dog bowl.Easy to fill and clean.


----------



## willys55

Wilbur's Mom said:


> Willy, where are you at? Im in N AL and the cold weather is coming in today here. Low is supposed to be 15, but will go lower next few days. This is too cold for us!!!


Hainesville NJ


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

willys55 said:


> Hainesville NJ


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, I track the weather on LI NY and Louisville Ky. Lows of 2 and -2 tonight or tomorrow night. That's pretty cold for someone who is thinking of moving to Indiana border of KY. It's amazing the grass stays green there.


----------



## Maryellen

Welcome willy. Im up across from you in wantage .
Its been so cold here the water bowls are freezing even with the heaters. We wrapped one thst is in the run. I had to bring one hen in she has poop frozen on her foot . As soon as it thaws and falls off she will go back out


----------



## willys55

we are having problems keeping the ice from packing up in the horses feet......but the water heaters are doing their job, for now at least...we will see on Thursday when it hits -5°


----------



## Maryellen

We get this wicked wind from the fields behind us all winter, makes it really bad


----------



## seminole wind

willys55 said:


> we are having problems keeping the ice from packing up in the horses feet......but the water heaters are doing their job, for now at least...we will see on Thursday when it hits -5°


Did you try Pam spray or something like that? Mine have always been barefoot, so it wasn't a problem.


----------



## willys55

same here, yes we tried the pam spray...just a real hard cold spell


----------



## chickenqueen

It's -3 with a -20 windchill.I put 2 heat lamps out for the geese,they're feet are getting cold.Usually I've turned them loose by this time(9:30 a m)but they are actually in the shelter so I'll let them be.I'm curious if the heated bucket and heated dog bowl kept the water thawed in this extreme cold.Tomorrow it's going to be colder,they're talking of breaking records.The chickens have refused to leave the coop for 2 days.I'm not even going to open it until later and check on them.They sound happy over the monitor.I'm going to have to dig out my facemask,my face was really cold after ten minutes but I'll probably scare the animals wearing it.Too bad.


----------



## seminole wind

Unbelievable! This sounds unusual. Or maybe I just don't remember. This does not make moving to Indiana look really good. It's 53 here.


----------



## willys55

this is our next few days


----------



## willys55

the lows are a killer


----------



## Maryellen

Ugh. Youre higher up then me willy, so its going to be colder by you


----------



## willys55

so cold outside for the horses, that in Hanks' Stall, we have Mount Pissmore.......can't wait till it goes above freezing so we can clean that up


----------



## Steinwand

It has been colder than freezing all day and tonight 16 I hate the cold I'm moving to Brazil lol


----------



## seminole wind

I'm in Florida but it's going to be low 40's tonight and I hung a heat lamp over my 10 week old chicks. I don't think I could sleep if I didn't.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Ha! Hubby was looking a houses online in FL, then I reminded him that my parents live in FL and then he started looking CA


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Us now! Wild!!


----------



## chickenqueen

We broke a record.Right now in Wilmington, which is right up the road, it's -7 with a -20 windchill.I was going to go out to turn the geese loose but at 11:40 they are in the shelter with the heat lamps so I'll let them be.I've noticed them walking a couple of steps then lay down and tuck there feet under.I'm worried their feet are freezing and I'm also really worried about frostbite.The chickens are smart and have been staying in the coop.As cold as it is,I'm not opening their door either until I take water and food out and then close it back up right away.It's really cold out there.This was yesterday......


----------



## seminole wind

CQ, at -7, I would provide them with very little outdoor time and a lot of coop ventilation . I think at -7, my concerns would outweigh theirs.

We had 37 last night which is cold. The chicks had a heat lamp above their outdoor perch (pen, no coop) to take the edge off.

My you look interesting!


----------



## dawg53

We're looking forward to low to mid 20's for lows the next few days with the possibility of sleet or snow tomorrow night, highs in the low 40's. There's a low pressure system coming up the coast, typical northeaster. It's going to be miserable cold brrrr.


----------



## seminole wind

wow!


----------



## Maryellen

More snow on the way


----------



## dawg53

The stupid weatherguessers got it wrong again, totally wrong this time.
Instead of sleet or snow and below freezing temps they predicted, guess what? It's warmer and raining! 
I covered all my plants with old sheets and blankets yesterday evening, now they are soaking wet. 
I bet it freezes tonight. I'm done with it. I'm leaving the wet sheets and blankets on the plants, tired of pulling them on and off due their incompetence, blockheads.


----------



## chickenqueen

We don't have that problem,everything is frozen.Right now it's 1 with -10 windchill,warmer than yesterday.I haven't been letting the chickens out,when I go back to feed/water/give treats they don't go further than the "porch" of the coop when I open it up.I do what I gotta do and close it back up.I noticed eggshells so I guess they're eating the eggs and I'll let them,extra calories for this arctic freeze and something to do.My chickens are all cold hardy but there's a limit to what they can tolerate.I guess that's why they stay in.I'm worried about the geese,though.It looks like their feet are cold and bothering them.I can't find out if their feet can get frostbite or what to do,if anything.


----------



## dawg53

CQ. I dont know much about geese or ducks, but you've brought up a good point regarding their feet, if they can get frostbite. I'll do some digging around and see what I can find.


----------



## seminole wind

If anyone has endurance, if you dig out your pen or coop into the ground about 2 feet, it will be a lot warmer. I remember some people I knew dug underground "caves" for his dogs. It never got lower than 50 degrees.


----------



## dawg53

CQ: How about countercurrent heat exchange? I'd protect them from wind though. Here's a link:
http://colgatephys111.blogspot.com/2012/11/why-are-geese-still-here.html


----------



## seminole wind

I think chickens save their feet by fluffing up over them. I wonder if geese do the same.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> We don't have that problem,everything is frozen.Right now it's 1 with -10 windchill,warmer than yesterday.I haven't been letting the chickens out,when I go back to feed/water/give treats they don't go further than the "porch" of the coop when I open it up.I do what I gotta do and close it back up.I noticed eggshells so I guess they're eating the eggs and I'll let them,extra calories for this arctic freeze and something to do.My chickens are all cold hardy but there's a limit to what they can tolerate.I guess that's why they stay in.I'm worried about the geese,though.It looks like their feet are cold and bothering them.I can't find out if their feet can get frostbite or what to do,if anything.


Didn't find anything specific, but most blogs/sites firmly state that ducks cannot get frostbite. So I would imagine it must be unusual for geese to get frostbitten too. Canada geese sit on the ice/snow all the time...


----------



## Steinwand

31 and my chicks are somewhere floating around in the USPS they shipped at nine thirty last night and are supposed to get here tomorrow at 3pm


----------



## seminole wind

I hope they don't freeze


----------



## seminole wind

It's 37 out there tonight!!!


----------



## dawg53

It's very cold here. Heater ran all night and still running. I took the dog for his usual 5:30am walk in the neighborhood and he cut it short and was pulling me with his leash to get back in the house lol.
Global warming? Hahahaha.
Here's a pic of Teddy zonked out on the couch after his quick walk this morning. He's a southern dog for sure lol.


----------



## boskelli1571

Steinwand said:


> 31 and my chicks are somewhere floating around in the USPS they shipped at nine thirty last night and are supposed to get here tomorrow at 3pm


fingers crossed for you and them...I am not a big fan of USPS


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Steinwand said:


> 31 and my chicks are somewhere floating around in the USPS they shipped at nine thirty last night and are supposed to get here tomorrow at 3pm


Oh no! I hope they make it safe! 
My girls are doing pretty well. Not liking been cooped up, we are not letting them out to wander right now. 1st day back and they delayed schools 2 hrs due to the cold.


----------



## dawg53

Steinwand said:


> 31 and my chicks are somewhere floating around in the USPS they shipped at nine thirty last night and are supposed to get here tomorrow at 3pm


Let us know if you got them and if they are ok. I've had shipments with a little as 3 chicks arrive safely. Meyer hatchery put a small heating pad in the bottom of the box. Chicks can survive for 3 days off their yolk sac. 
I ordered 12 chicks from Ideal hatchery and they sent me about 20 Leghorn cockeral chicks in addition to the 12 pullet chicks I had ordered, same box too. The Leghorns were for "warmth purposes."


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 3 with a -10 windchill.Yesterday was the warmest day for a minute at low 20's.Took advantage and cleaned the coop.It wasn't real dirty yet but they've been staying in so it was a matter of a day or two more and it would be kinda stinky and really,really cold.The chickens even went out to the front yard,the first time they've been out for a week.The geese have about a foot of straw in their shelter and 2 heat lamps.They love the light and seem to party/fight all night,I haven't figured it out which yet.I watch them in the yard and they take a couple of steps,then lay down and tuck their feet under them.Maybe it's because they're young,it's their first winter and next year they will handle it better.In the colder morning hours they stay in with the heat.We'll be in the teens until Sunday,then we go up to low 30's and maybe upper 30's Mon.Heat wave!!!


----------



## willys55




----------



## Maryellen

Brutal here. Wind is horrible. All birds are in the coops. I coukdnt make it to work so im working from home. Whiteouts,wind, snow


----------



## seminole wind

WOW, Maryellen you really got slammed. I'll bet Willy didn't do much better. It was a low of 33 here. It should warm up a bit in a few days-sh*t, I don't even know what day it is.


----------



## Maryellen

Willy is probably in the same boat as me


----------



## Steinwand

They arrived his morning!! I went to pick them up with my sis the post office lady said people were asking if they could take them home lol I got them from green fire farms and I ordered 4 CLF and 1 CLM and 2 isbars they shipped 4 isbars I think 3 CLM and I believe to be 8 CLF I'm so happy they arrived safe and for the extras!!!


----------



## Steinwand

Btw I will post pics!! I need help on the gender and breed


----------



## boskelli1571

Steinwand said:


> Btw I will post pics!! I need help on the gender and breed


Glad they arrived safely


----------



## Steinwand

Thankyou!


----------



## Maryellen

7 degrees. -20 wind chill.
Both coops locked up due to the high winds,bitter cold and snow in both runs.


----------



## boskelli1571

0 - wind chill -25......now officially f***ing cold!


----------



## dawg53

22 this morning. The Elephant Ears are done for but will come back with a vengeance. 
The wind blew the sheet off one of the Spider plants last night and you can see the results. I should be able to save the babies hanging on the back side of the plant, they look good.


----------



## chickenqueen

Wow!!!The weather is brutal.I slipped on ice the geese made splashing their water and ended up on my butt yesterday.One minute I'm walking towards the geese,arguing with them and not paying attention and the next thing I know,I'm on my butt.I didn't break but I busted my elbow pretty good but it's better than a hip(I got cushion there).I keep hearing about frozen iguanas dropping from trees in FLA.It's up to 3 with a -7 windchill.The chickens are staying in.Right now I'm listening to them sing the egg song over the monitor,even Vern is getting into it.I'll have to let the geese out later.They HATE being penned and start to have hissies if I'm late but it's going to be later when the wind chill is above 0. ME,it looks like you got it good.I love the name of the storm-bomb cyclone.I wonder who came up with that.How much more snow did you get?I'm jealous,it's just really cold here.I'd like to look out at snow,it makes the cold beautiful(and easier to track rabbits!!!).


----------



## dawg53

Glad you're ok from the fall CQ.


----------



## chickenqueen

Thanks,I'm a tough old bird.I let the geese out less than an hour ago and their fresh water in the rubber bucket is already freezing.I've been impressed with their heated bucket,it keeps the water thawed even though it's sitting out in their pen and temps dropped down to -20.


----------



## Maryellen

Omg are you sure your ok from the fall? We got 5 inches but the wind is brutual. Cant do anything. . Its supposed to get worse tonight and tomorrow with the wind. Then more snow monday to tuesday


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, I guess it got close to 30 the last 2 nights. Like Dawg, my Cordylines got wilted like those elephant ears. They say I just need to cut them down and they'll regrow.

If I lived another 20 miles north I wouldn't have to look at ugly palm trees anymore. We are at that latitude where they live, but cold damage makes them real ugly.

However, this cold weather is great for the best oranges. Go figure.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 4,no windchill today.We're going to about 15.Tomorrow we might make it to freezing,then Mon 40? with rain,sleet and snow and I have a dentist appt.The actual driving isn't bad if you use common sense but most other people don't have common sense when it comes to driving in those conditions.


----------



## Steinwand

40 back to wearing shorts and tshirts yay!


----------



## seminole wind

Last night 20's? It should start to warm up to normal starting Sunday.


----------



## boskelli1571

It's kinda sad when you look forward to 20F as being 'warm...


----------



## boskelli1571

this morning -5F - at least the wind has stopped blowing...should be 20s' today - fingers crossed


----------



## dawg53

boskelli1571 said:


> this morning -5F - at least the wind has stopped blowing...should be 20s' today - fingers crossed


BRRRRRR! 
It's still cold here, 28 out in the pen this morning with heavy frost. The chickens are still huddled up together inside the coop. I'm going outside shortly and hold reveille on them!


----------



## dawg53

Steinwand said:


> 40 back to wearing shorts and tshirts yay!


THAT reminds me of these darn yankees around here!
Anything below 65 is freezing to us true southeners!


----------



## chickenqueen

13 now but we're suppose to go up to 30.I walked back to the frozen pond because I saw tracks yesterday.I saw cat paw prints,a paw print the size of my palm-a big dog maybe but too big for coyote/fox(or maybe it's the giant cat I dreamed about?) and deer tracks which surprised me.I followed the big paw prints to the edge of my property and lost them.Now I'm curious and I'm on the lookout.


----------



## Maryellen

Sounds like bobcat or mountain lion tracks CQ


----------



## Maryellen

3 here. Chickens wont go in their run which is fine. I clean the coop every day to keep the poop out. An extra bag of shavings is in to


----------



## chickenqueen

Maryellen said:


> Sounds like bobcat or mountain lion tracks CQ


Yeah,I know.I was looking up in the trees while following the tracks.One summer night,years ago,we heard what sounded like a mountain lion.Whatever it was,it roared, but I've never heard it again.I had to hide my guns(story coming) but I got the spotlight out and kept looking back there last night.Saw nothing,of course.


----------



## Steinwand

One time my grandparents flew in we picked them up and when we got home we just got out of the car and we heard this horrible screech/ scream/ death cry thing it was horrible omg it was piercing and to this day I do not go on that hill at night. And my grandmother said it sounded just like a puma she lived in Mississippi and she would hear them when she was picking beans in the field so creepy


----------



## seminole wind

So are you all known to have big cats roaming around?


----------



## seminole wind

60's today. Yea!


----------



## Steinwand

Well we have a guy who said he got a pic of it on his trail camera, and my sis who was the equine manager at the time said she heard something like a women screaming


----------



## Steinwand

*was a equine manager


----------



## Maryellen

We have mountain lions around here. There have been sightings all over our county since before i moved here 20 years ago. One of my coworkers saw one on her way to work years ago.


----------



## boskelli1571

Maryellen said:


> We have mountain lions around here. There have been sightings all over our county since before i moved here 20 years ago. One of my coworkers saw one on her way to work years ago.


Yes - we have one in our area - we have seen the tracks but never the beast. We are actually more cautious of the bears. The bear population is increasing each year and last year our neighbor was having trouble with them invading her deck and ripping out the bird feeders...


----------



## Maryellen

We have alot of bears too. They are not so bad . Just opportunity hunters


----------



## Maryellen

I dont have bird feeders up.this way its not tempting. Even though my yard is fenced


----------



## boskelli1571

Maryellen said:


> I dont have bird feeders up.this way its not tempting. Even though my yard is fenced


Nor do we have feeders. Our neighbor was walking on her creekside trail and had the bear follow her a good way - we think she had a cub with her so that was a bit hairy.
They have left us alone so far, but I do have beehives....


----------



## Maryellen

Oh yeah the beehives will attract them. Everyone out here with beehives use electric fencing to keep the bears away from the hives. It works great and the hives are left alone


----------



## Steinwand

I heard from a lady who lives in Alaska that if you taze a bear it won't mess with you any more. Although I prefer the more conventional method


----------



## dawg53

Nice break from the cold temps this morning, 40 out in the coop. We're expecting rain and temps climbing mid to upper 60's, then low 70's the rest of the week. Perfect.
I got my work cut out for me this morning in the yard...removing all the old blankets and sheets off the plants and cleaning out waterer and feeder for the chickens. 
Then tomorrow I'm going to start up all the motors I have around here.


----------



## Maryellen

28 today with sleet anf snow this afternoon


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

dawg53 said:


> 22 this morning. The Elephant Ears are done for but will come back with a vengeance.
> The wind blew the sheet off one of the Spider plants last night and you can see the results. I should be able to save the babies hanging on the back side of the plant, they look good.
> View attachment 28983
> View attachment 28984
> View attachment 28985


Love the spider plant! Those are my favorite! I have about 20 inside plants, hubby told me no more...



Maryellen said:


> We have mountain lions around here. There have been sightings all over our county since before i moved here 20 years ago. One of my coworkers saw one on her way to work years ago.


We have had sightings here too. Their cry absolutely freaks me out. I know there as a huge black one last year. Never did hear if anyone caught/killed it.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Raining mix with sleet this morning, highs are in the 40's. Party!! But, spring like later in the week, then dip into the 30's. So I am sure storms are a coming...eggs yesterday weren't frozen for the 1st time in a week.!!


----------



## chickenqueen

Wet snow falling,low 30's.I've done a little research,we have bobcats but no bigger cats.We do have black bear though I've only seen one around here once and the print don't match.It's a round cat-like print with no claws showing,like retractable cat claws.I've ruled out a big canine because no claws are showing.I'll keep watching and carry a big gun when venturing out to the back 40(yards that is LOL).


----------



## seminole wind

Warmer. A bit warmer than Dawg.


----------



## Steinwand

Rain 42 degrees and sleet tomorrow


----------



## seminole wind

I did some nice planting today. Of course I had some Speckled Sussex help. I finally had to spray the hose on them to get them away.


----------



## chickenqueen

Above freezing today.This morning a deer is watching me,she's laying down behind the pond.I figured when I went to turn the chickens out she'd run off but didn't.Too bad gun season is over.....


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> Above freezing today.This morning a deer is watching me,she's laying down behind the pond.I figured when I went to turn the chickens out she'd run off but didn't.Too bad gun season is over.....


I have one that comes right up to the rabbit compound, waits till I dish out their feed, then leans over the fence and helps herself! She is getting quite bold...


----------



## dawg53

LOL. Deer ALWAYS show up after hunting season!


----------



## dawg53

A toasty 66 right now, but overcast with sprinkles. No complaints here.


----------



## seminole wind

72. Too warm.


----------



## Steinwand

It is sooo warm!! 61!! I feel like going to the beach!


----------



## chickenqueen

A little damp but 40.We're going to mid 50's,maybe 60 tomorrow and then the bottom drops out."Impact storm" arrives Fri,they're talking but not saying anything.Expect 15+ hours of snow but we don't know for sure,yadda,yadda,yadda..........


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

seminolewind said:


> 72. Too warm.


If that was us, I'd be getting my storm shelter ready. That's never good in our parts. 62 today and tomorrow. then frozen mix. Jeesh...Oh the weather outside is frightful......


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, it's confusing. Looks like rain here.


----------



## Maryellen

23 here. Friday we are supposed to get 2 inches of rain


----------



## dawg53

Warm and foggy/light drizzle. That's the storyline this week. Back into the freezer this weekend.


----------



## chickenqueen

51 and damp,going up in the low 60's.Suppose to rain today/tomorrow with temps dropping and rain turns into ice then snow.They keep changing the snow amounts.I'm believing they don't know what's really coming but they issued a winter storm watch until Sat morning anyway.Each time the weather comes on(every 5 min)they've changed the story.I use to think at least the traffic reports were real but I talked to my FIL,he was on 75,where they said a bad wreck was and traffic backed up.I asked how bad it was.He said he was doing 65 and no back ups.Then,on the tv,they showed a back up that FIL said wasn't there.Go figure....


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

68 today with freezing rain tomorrow. My sis in KS got iced last night


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> 51 and damp,going up in the low 60's.Suppose to rain today/tomorrow with temps dropping and rain turns into ice then snow.They keep changing the snow amounts.I'm believing they don't know what's really coming but they issued a winter storm watch until Sat morning anyway.Each time the weather comes on(every 5 min)they've changed the story.I use to think at least the traffic reports were real but I talked to my FIL,he was on 75,where they said a bad wreck was and traffic backed up.I asked how bad it was.He said he was doing 65 and no back ups.Then,on the tv,they showed a back up that FIL said wasn't there.Go figure....


And I thought our weatherguessers were lousy. They mustve went to the same school as ours.
As far as traffic reports and accidents; here they show the traffic jams live on camera. Yeah, their real LONG traffic jams too, miles long.


----------



## Steinwand

Very damp and foggy almost like my memory


----------



## dawg53

Steinwand said:


> Very damp and foggy almost like my memory


LOL.


----------



## boskelli1571

We are supposed to get lots of rain, followed by ice & snow. So far we have torrential rain, local flood warnings are up...


----------



## Maryellen

Raining here, supposed to get 2 inches of rain, then tomorrow ice


----------



## chickenqueen

33 and raining,turning to ice anytime now then snow this evening until tomorrow.I'm ready to bunker down for a few days......


----------



## seminole wind

Raining.


----------



## dawg53

Everyone mostly getting rain. I got some work done on my boat this morning BEFORE the rains lol.
Weatherguessers are calling for freezing temps this weekend and all next week. I guess we're making up for the past few winters of spring like weather.


----------



## Steinwand

Drizzling and very windy all the sudden


----------



## Maryellen

Sunny and super windy here. Beyond cold


----------



## chickenqueen

Our winter storm moved on,on it's way to visit ME.We got just a little bit of freezing rain,2-3" of snow and it's 12 with a -3 windchill.The chickens probably won't leave the coops and the geese were let out only to lay in the snow.I don't think they like the snow(wimpy geese).I bought them from McMurray but I believe they actually came from Mexifornia where there are no cold winters.When I put them up last night,a couple were giving me grief so they got the dreaded"lovins" and I noticed ice balls on the tips of their feathers but it was warm and toasty way down in the feathers.I'm kinda worried about their feet.I wonder if they make goose boots......


----------



## boskelli1571

11 inches of snow and still coming...14F. 2 hours of shoveling to get everyone fed and watered. Another couple of hours and I will be shoveling again..


----------



## Maryellen

Thanks for the storm CQ lol. 
Be careful with frostbite on their feet, ive been hearing people losing geese and chickens to bad frostbite on their legs and feet


----------



## Maryellen

This the worst weather for new birds to go thru, its to cold, worse then previous years.


----------



## Maryellen

My original birds ive had for 4 years are even having a tougher time this winter


----------



## chickenqueen

My chickens won't be out but thanks for the heads up about the geese.That's the first I've heard about their feet even though I've tried researching that.Goose info is hard to find unless it's Canadian geese.I couldn't even find out if domestic geese could fly.I found out they can when they all flew to me from the pond.I guess we'll try to put them up this afternoon.It's not snowy in their pen and the temps aren't going up any time soon.BTW-enjoy the snow.11+ inches?I'm jealous.......


----------



## Maryellen

No snow here. Just bad wind


----------



## seminole wind

boskelli1571 said:


> 11 inches of snow and still coming...14F. 2 hours of shoveling to get everyone fed and watered. Another couple of hours and I will be shoveling again..


I traded that in for Florida weather. 

CQ, goosedown is extremely insulating. They sit on their feet and legs at night to sleep, and during the day they move around. Mine continued to bathe no matter how cold it was.

ME, so go out in the middle of the night and see if they're shivering. If not, they should be okay. What is their roost made of? In cold weather I guess I would like something like the wide side of a 2x4 so that they cover all their toes with feathers.


----------



## Maryellen

Karen my birds are fine. Maybe you mean CQ to check on her birds?


----------



## Maryellen

My friend had the birds with frostbite. Mine all have flat roosts to keep their feet covered


----------



## seminole wind

Okay.


----------



## Maryellen

Oh now i understand karen. They are staying in the coop more, duh stupid me. You were responding to my post about mine having a hard time lol. . They dont all huddle together, the 3 in my red coop have a radiant heater in the coop , so they are ok. Its the other coop that doesnt have a heater in it. That group spend all day in the coop and only go out to eat and drink. I put up a feeder in the coop so they only have to go out for water. Im leery of putting water in the coop adding more moisture


----------



## Steinwand

Freezing quite literally and very windy and I've got juvenile chickens in my house waiting to fly all over


----------



## seminole wind

Tonight is 37. That's cold.


----------



## Maryellen

10 here now


----------



## boskelli1571

-1, sunny and clear. Hope some of the snow melts..


----------



## chickenqueen

9 and sunny.The geese got herded back into their pen yesterday,they were actually shivering laying in the snow and have a hard time walking in it.I just threw my bird's used food out to the Cardinals and song sparrows who are having a hard time finding food.Normally they go into the goose pen and eat the corn the geese spit out but the geese are in it.Useless tidbit of info-a wild bird has to eat 20x it's body weight everyday in cold weather to stay warm.I would have to eat 3,400 lbs of food everyday in comparison.


----------



## seminole wind

Sounds like a lot of calories.


----------



## Maryellen

Wild birds eat sooo many calories. Even my indoor parakeets and cockatiels eat alot.


----------



## chickenqueen

17 and cloudy.We got another inch of snow and more coming this afternoon.ME,do you give your birds people food?Whatever we eat,we HAVE TO SHARE with the birds.They get excited and holler/screech until they get some.Or George will just eat off my plate.They all have favorites.Quaker is a meat eater,the African Gray loves coffee and never met a potato she didn't like,the female conure follows me to the dining room and is partial to pasta and the male conure will tell me it's "Real Good" if he likes it alot.Even parakeets/cockatiels love people food,mine all died over the yrs but they ate it,too.It was a parakeet and his bf cockatiel that taught me that in the 80's.


----------



## Maryellen

11 here. CQ i only give them treats sparingly. But they do get scratch in a seperate feeder in the winter.


----------



## Maryellen

My cockatiels and parakeets however get all veggie scraps before i season them plus scrambled eggs and plain pasta


----------



## chickenqueen

Don't give them raw potatoes.They contain cyanide but cooked is ok.


----------



## seminole wind

Should be almost 70. Hubs got a guy here that's clearing this area on the property so the dog can have more room. Nice to know a good handyman.


----------



## dawg53

Into the freezer again this Thursday and Friday mornings, low 20's ugh.


----------



## Steinwand

Snow tonight!!


----------



## Maryellen

Ugh supposed to get 7 inches of snow tonight. Been snowing all day


----------



## Steinwand

Everyone is getting off school and work and I haven't even seen one snow flake like everyone down south is so scared of snow


----------



## seminole wind

In some place in Russia, it was -87 F and there's people with frozen eyelashes. People die pretty quick.

That's when the chickens and the horse move in with me!


----------



## dawg53

I saw that pic online. I cant even begin to imagine.....


----------



## Maryellen

-87?????


----------



## Steinwand

The chickens aren't even up yet!


----------



## chickenqueen

Second day of single digits.It's too cold to let anybody out.The geese are really mad but it's for their own good.Suppose to warm up and 50's this weekend.The schools in my county remain closed since Fri,the streets are still bad.I went out yesterday,the first time since Thurs. and saw a truck in a ditch,watched another car slide into the ditch.I started to stop to offer assistance and we started to slide toward the opposite ditch so I went on.I feel bad about it but it would be hours or days before AAA came to haul us out.And it was way too cold to have to walk home.A 15 min trip took 45 min but we got to point A and back,slow and steady.The snowy scenery was beautiful.Right now I'm chasing starlings away from where I threw some food out for the little wild birds.There's a small pile of feathers and blood on my porch.Something(I'm going to look for tracks later in the snow)ate one of the little birds....


----------



## seminole wind

The temp is supposed to fall all day down to 32 tonight. It's windy out. 
CQ, I'll be sampling that "wonderful" cold weather in Indiana the end of the month. I bought a coat. I also bought a pair of ankle high UGGS. I got them $30.00 cheaper because I bought purple ones. I figure I wear them with jeans and who cares what color they are. They are lined with real shearling . My feet will be warm. I still have to buy socks. I have NO longsleeve shirts, but 5 microfiber type sweaters.


----------



## Steinwand

I've been sledding all day on he driveway I forgot how much fun it is!


----------



## Steinwand

I even got my dog to sled with me


----------



## Gary McGill

My chickens saw snow for the first time this morning. I was watching from my computer on the coop cam when the door opened. They were lined up, as usual, to get out of the coop and eat breakfast. As soon as the door opened they all stopped in their tracks and refused to go out. I took a broom down and swept off the snow from the steps but it still took them about 30 minutes to work up the nerve to step out of the coop. 

We will all be happy to see warmer weather. It is 12º outside right now and is predicted to be a low of 7º tonight! The girls are sleeping cozy in their coop.


----------



## dawg53

Welcome to the forum Gary McGill. I dont know what my chickens would do if it snowed lol.


----------



## boskelli1571

Gary McGill said:


> My chickens saw snow for the first time this morning. I was watching from my computer on the coop cam when the door opened. They were lined up, as usual, to get out of the coop and eat breakfast. As soon as the door opened they all stopped in their tracks and refused to go out. I took a broom down and swept off the snow from the steps but it still took them about 30 minutes to work up the nerve to step out of the coop.
> 
> We will all be happy to see warmer weather. It is 12º outside right now and is predicted to be a low of 7º tonight! The girls are sleeping cozy in their coop.


Welcome! Mine refuse to come out of the barn when it snows....


----------



## Gary McGill

Thanks for the welcome. You've got a lot more chickens than me. We keep them for the eggs and as pets. i do have you beat on the beagle category. We currently have 3. LOL.


----------



## Gary McGill

My chickens are spoiled rotten. Actually everything on our farm is spoiled rotten (except me LOL). You can see evidence of this in my avatar. It shows Prissy on my wife's lap. Linda was drinking champagne with strawberries (sounds like she is spoiled a bit too). I think Prissy wanted a strawberry.


----------



## boskelli1571

Gary McGill said:


> My chickens are spoiled rotten. Actually everything on our farm is spoiled rotten (except me LOL). You can see evidence of this in my avatar. It shows Prissy on my wife's lap. Linda was drinking champagne with strawberries (sounds like she is spoiled a bit too). I think Prissy wanted a strawberry.


Karen has a chicken that drinks wine...perhaps champagne would do??


----------



## chickenqueen

Welcome to the forum,Gary!!!Sounds like you'll fit in here really good.Right now it's 15 but sunny.Karen,layering is the secret to staying warm and wear a hat because you lose the most heat from your head.At the end of the month you might get lucky and it could be sixty,you never know.....


----------



## seminole wind

Steinwand said:


> The chickens aren't even up yet!
> View attachment 28999


Looks like Fort Knox!


----------



## seminole wind

Welcome Gary! Many of us have egg laying pets. I love sitting outside with coffee or wine or Guiness (not frequently).

CQ, for the first time in years , yesterday I wore my hoodie. I never wear a hat, but the cold and wind really got me. It was 29 last night. I don't understand you not letting your geese out. Believe me, they are the warmest animals out there. Do they have a place to wash their eyes and nostrils out?

Steinwand, I remember those days! 

I plan on doing some gardening today. Not much but some.


----------



## dawg53

Karen, I've been wearing both my hoodie and heavy coat w/ hoodie at the same time, with gloves. It got down to 25 early this morning but what makes it worse is the wind chill brrrr!

Gary; is Prissy a White Leghorn? I've owned White Leghorns, very skittish birds.


----------



## boskelli1571

The sun was shining so the temp rocketed up to 22! Still cold with the wind blowing, allegedly will be above freezing tomorrow....taking bets


----------



## dawg53

boskelli1571 said:


> The sun was shining so the temp rocketed up to 22! Still cold with the wind blowing, allegedly will be above freezing tomorrow....taking bets


If your weatherguessers are as bad as ours...easy money Sue!


----------



## chickenqueen

30 and sunny.I let the geese out.I've been worried about their feet getting frostbite.When it's really cold,they just lay and shiver so they aren't adapted yet,it's their first winter and I believe they came from Cal.Hopefully next year they'll handle it better.I have buckets for their water and head dipping.I read they get sticky eye if they can't dunk their heads.I'm not sure what it really is and I don't want to find out.We might see 50+ degrees tomorrow.


----------



## seminole wind

Nice day, 60. Did some mega gardening.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's above freezing and sunny.Everybody got to get out today,well,except for the juveniles,they won't go near the snow but their door is open.


----------



## seminole wind

60's now and 70's for the next week. great!


----------



## Steinwand

57!! And upper 50s for the next week!


----------



## chickenqueen

45 and overcast,we're expecting rain.I got up this morning and most of the snow melted.My yard is back to dead and ugly looking but the geese have lots of big puddles out there to play in,so they're happy.


----------



## Steinwand

It got down to 36 last night and I put the chicks out yesterday and they did fine!!


----------



## seminole wind

70!!! Day to go riding!


----------



## chickenqueen

It's in the 50's and overcast.I saw the geese back at the pond,first time in 2 weeks or more.All of the snow is gone and I'm wondering if the pond is starting to thaw.I'll have to walk back there and see later on.


----------



## seminole wind

77 yesterday. Rode horse and didn'the get dumped. Today 79.


----------



## dawg53

I wouldnt want to get dumped neither Karen....off my iron horse lol!
67 in the pen this morning and raining, should clear up in a few hours.


----------



## chickenqueen

OMG!!!Last night it was in the 50's and we had one helluva thunderstorm with howling winds.We don't have thunderstorms in Jan.I thought the windows were going to break on the south side.I get up this morning and it's snowing.


----------



## dawg53

Brrr frosty full moon morning, 30 in the chicken pen this morning. I'm ready for spring!


----------



## boskelli1571

A chilly 7F this morning - make up your mind weather god!


----------



## seminole wind

I'm at the airport half asleep. I know it will be cold tonight and snow expected tomorrow. I'm bringing my camera!


----------



## Maryellen

30 here. At least the sun is out


----------



## Steinwand

warm and toasty in the upper 50s


----------



## seminole wind

not too bad right now in Louisville. A lady on the plane gave me lessons on how to say Louisville. Like Loo-vull , something like that.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> not too bad right now in Louisville. A lady on the plane gave me lessons on how to say Louisville. Like Loo-vull , something like that.


Hahahaha! Getting and 'english' lesson Karen?


----------



## dawg53

Cloudy and 53 in the coop. The BR's got a rude awakening this morning with a dose of valbazen. Heheheh.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 13 with 0 windchill and sunny.The groundhog saw his shadow so 6 more weeks of winter.


----------



## Steinwand

Noooo 6 more weeks! Well with our weather that's not to bad


----------



## seminole wind

SNOW,!!!


----------



## seminole wind

Lost my Sim card. Taking pics with tablet.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> It's 13 with 0 windchill and sunny.The groundhog saw his shadow so 6 more weeks of winter.


Nooooooooo!


----------



## seminole wind

It's 24 degrees. Haven't felt that in 14 years. DD'S house


----------



## chickenqueen

Did you go out and make snow angels with the grandkids?Or have a snowball fight?


----------



## Steinwand

Spring is nearing!!!


----------



## seminole wind

No snow balls. Someone made a poor rendition of a snowman.. We went to Bass store and looked at all the really nice boats. I loved a little Tahoe and some real nice fishing boats with some nice motors. The nice thing about Bass boat sales is that they have some really good boats with none of all the costly frills. Just a good boat for fishing, LOL. The store was huge and had about 10 pontoon boats on display and a about 20 others, half about 16-21 foot. Mercury motors.


----------



## dawg53

Funny you mentioned boats and motors. I ran my boat motor yesterday, fired right up. I had it running in a trash can filled with water. I run everything with a motor once a month.
The push mower is always toughest to start. No problems with the boat motor and generator. I still have to run the harley around the block yet.

I think I'm getting a cold, coughing and sinus draining down in my throat. I'm making a Walmart run this morning to load up on meds.
I cant remember the last time I had a cold, I rarely get sick. But when I do...just shoot me and put me out of my misery! UGH.

55 in the coop this morning, expecting rain. Finishing dosing the hens with valbazen this morning. Two hens have been squatting for me, you know what that means!


----------



## chickenqueen

Stock up on Vit C&D and hope you have a cold and not the deadly flu.it's hitting people over 50 really hard and the kids.We've been isolating ourselves the last month because of it.People are getting sick and it's lasting a long time.The days are getting longer,still a little light at 6:30 pm.I have a heat lamp in my coop and they have been laying small eggs..It's 32 right now but a cold front is on the way.The pond is frozen again and the geese are not happy.


----------



## seminole wind

Sorry about your cold, dawg. It's amazing that it's the most common misery, yet there's no prevention for it. I work on hand gel in my car, and not touching any part of my face, and not taking deep breaths when in close contact with people. Since I knew I was flying I got a flu shot. I haven't had the flu since 1992 with a vaccine every year. I have also avoided alot of colds because I go to the supermarket about twice a month for scripts and a few things.

DD had to scrape the driveway this morning. It's quite a steep path.


----------



## Steinwand

Your lucky I had the flu last year, twice this year and common colds in between I have the weakest immune system in the family


----------



## boskelli1571

So far, no flu/colds etc. Went to the Docs with a friend the other day and wore a mask. Everyone asked if I was sick - I said no and I want to stay that way


----------



## Maryellen

Rain . Going to turn to ice overnight


----------



## Steinwand

39 and drizzling


----------



## dawg53

Yeah I got a cold alright. I went to Walmart and loaded up on over the counter meds. I have a bad cough, cant seem to shake it. I went to bed early yesterday evening and didnt get up til 7:30 this morning. Normally I'm up at 5am. 
I'm still coughing and now have a nagging headache. At least I'm not snotting and sneezing.


----------



## chickenqueen

I hope you feel better soon.Stay hydrated,drink juice,especially OJ or something high in Vit C.I had a week long headache and chill a couple of weeks ago,so I feel for you.It's 15 right now.I'm listening to the chickens whine to get out but they have to stay in until it gets to at least 20,I don't want frostbite on their combs and wattles.It's time to get vegetable seeds and think about spring.My daffodils leaves have started to pop up.I love it when they bloom in the snow.Now I have to make sure the geese don't eat them.


----------



## seminole wind

18 Frigging degrees out! 

Dawg, can't you just connect the hose to the boat motor and run it?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> 18 Frigging degrees out!
> 
> Dawg, can't you just connect the hose to the boat motor and run it?


There is a hose connection to the motor but you dont run the motor. You disconnect the hose and just flush with garden hose. It's some new fangled thing with the new motor. 
I like doing it the old fashioned way.
I bet you'll be glad to get back down here where it's warmer. Beautiful day today.

Thanks CQ, I'm hanging in there. My headache is gone, still coughing, no mucus or phlegm. No lungers to hock lol. BTW: One thing I learned a long time ago....NEVER hock a lunger in the chicken pen! 
I've been drinking alot of water and just had some chicken noodle soup. Taking cough medicine. I've also been taking those orange vitamin C zinc tablets that dissolve on the tongue. They are supposed to shorten the sickness period of time. We'll see.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 25 right now.We're expecting ice and snow tonight/tomorrow.I reckon I need to go to the store and pick up a few things.


----------



## Maryellen

5-8 inches expected tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## dawg53

Pneumonia weather this morning; cool, damp and foggy.
Speaking of pneumonia, I decided to go to the doctor yesterday. The constant coughing was badly hurting my chest, back and throat. Not to mention the lack of sleep the past 3 days and nights due to the coughing no matter what position I was in.
I got a chest x-ray and it was clear. Doc prescribed cough medicine with codiene in it, tamiflu and a couple other meds, I forgot the names.
The cough medicine worked, only coughed a couple of times last night. It was nice to finally get some sleep.
I've never had a long lasting cough like this in my life. I never smoked neither.


----------



## boskelli1571

dawg53 said:


> Pneumonia weather this morning; cool, damp and foggy.
> Speaking of pneumonia, I decided to go to the doctor yesterday. The constant coughing was badly hurting my chest, back and throat. Not to mention the lack of sleep the past 3 days and nights due to the coughing no matter what position I was in.
> I got a chest x-ray and it was clear. Doc prescribed cough medicine with codiene in it, tamiflu and a couple other meds, I forgot the names.
> The cough medicine worked, only coughed a couple of times last night. It was nice to finally get some sleep.
> I've never had a long lasting cough like this in my life. I never smoked neither.


Why Tamiflu? It's only effective if prescribed at the beginning of the cold/flu?? I sometimes wonder about docs... hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## dawg53

boskelli1571 said:


> Why Tamiflu? It's only effective if prescribed at the beginning of the cold/flu?? I sometimes wonder about docs... hope you're feeling better soon


I dont know much about tamiflu, never had it before. All I know is that the cough medicine w/ codeine in it worked. Honestly, that's all I cared about.
The other 2 meds are mucinex and chlorpheniramine. I have no clue what that last one does lol.
My wife is coughing too. I offered her some of the cough medicine but she is allergic to codeine. UGH, I forgot about that.
I gotta feeling this is going to be a long drawn out recovery.
Thanks Sue. It sucks being sick. Uh oh, my gut is rolling...gotta go!


----------



## chickenqueen

Hope you get better soon.If you haven't got the flu shot,don't.It will do more harm than good and doesn't work on the flu they are spreading around in the air.We were suppose to get 2-4" of snow.I woke up to pee about 3 am and it was pouring down rain,so much for the snow.I woke up to everything covered in 1/4" of ice.The power lines are hanging really low and my pine tree is touching the ground,I keep the waterer and feeder under that tree in the warmer months and I can get under there bending a little bit.


----------



## seminole wind

Well, there's not really any snow or ice to speak of. Then there's a 5 hour flight that stops over in Chicago but I'd be afraid of getting cancelled while in chicago.
Then, with the several other flights I switched, they have credited me with $547 in flights that should have been used up. So I'm out that money. That sucks. They have all these quirky rules that are bs. 

HUBS tried to overnight my pills and USPS said the best they could do was (wed. Morning sent) and get them there FRIDAY at 3pm! 

I'll guess I'll be biting the bullet til saturday. Wtf.


----------



## dawg53

That looks bad CQ


----------



## dawg53

Always something Karen.


----------



## Steinwand

Tamiflu is not effective if not taken within 24 hours of first symptoms, mucinex thickens the mucus if not taken with enough water and can actually cause pneumonia  but I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dawg53

Thanks, been drinking lots of water.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 19 and sunny.Everything is still covered in ice but walking and crunching the ice covered grass,I could hear the ice crackling in the trees.It was pretty neat but the geese aren't happy about it.They were bathing in a puddle in the driveway,not sure why that wasn't frozen.It rained so much before the temps plummeted, it's sheets of ice in the low spots.I need ice cleats and so do the animals.


----------



## seminole wind

19 here. Still wanting to go home!


----------



## Steinwand

Who's taking care of your animals?seminolewind


----------



## chickenqueen

About 30, going up to upper 40's and overcast.Some ice melted in the sun but the pines are still covered and it's an ice skating rink at the chicks coop.I placed it where the sun don't shine for the geese,who refused to move in.Yesterday it was 2" or more of ice.It will be one of the last places to melt.As long as I stay upright......


----------



## seminole wind

I don't know about this cold weather......I feel like I'm housebound because it's so cold out. Maybe part of that is it's not my home. One more night! 10 days away from home is too much-unless I'm in Europe, LOL.


----------



## Maryellen

Snowing here. Tomorrow and sunday rain .


----------



## chickenqueen

Sem,you gotta dress for the cold.Layers,hat,gloves and warm boots.I agree with you about being away from home.There's no place like home.It's in the 40's,overcast with rain on the way.Most of the ice has melted and it tore a big branch from a pine tree.My juveniles came out yesterday,first time in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, I took my layers with me. A sweater and carrying a coat, or wearing a coat carrying a sweater. I thought I might want to try liking the louisville kn. Area, but 20 degrees for days is not really doing it for me. Let's see how the summer goes.
80 here. Not usual. Too warm.


----------



## Maryellen

20 right now. Going to 35 hopefully.
Im so done already with winter


----------



## chickenqueen

I saw a flock of robins,a sign of spring.Also my dahlias leaves are popping up.I'll have flowers in a month,unless the geese find them and eat them.It's low 20's but sunny.Temps go up,almost 60 Thur and rain.I hope it cleans the goose poop off the front porch or the hose thaws out so I can clean it......


----------



## Steinwand

60s our flowers are poping up! the daylily and Spanish blue bells, and flags are coming back up yay and I have what I call butter cups but idk the official name but they are all blooming!!


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm jealous!!!I have to wait a few weeks.


----------



## Maryellen

I wish it was 60s here. That would be awesome. Here we dont get to 60 till may lol


----------



## seminole wind

I'm sitting here listening to the Cardinals singing their mating songs! Haven't heard any Mockingbirds yet.


----------



## chickenqueen

40 and overcast.It's suppose to start raining and rain for days but it's going to 55 today and 60 tomorrow with thunderstorms.Then the rain turns to snow Fri.


----------



## dawg53

Currently a beautiful 70 degrees after a foggy start this morning. I got started early with spring cleaning...the back yard. It was mostly weedeating and it ate up alot of time. I got done with mowing and just finished with the blower. 
Tomorrow morning it's mow the front yard and using the blower, and that's all.

I got my brooder cleaned and ready for some new chicks. It's going to be another few weeks before they arrive. This will give me time to clean the chicks feeder and waterer as well as testing out the heat lamp. I'll take some pics once I get it all set up.


----------



## Steinwand

Nice I transplanted 29 bulbs yesterday that where in front of the house but the dogs ran all over them and kept killing the leaves so now there in an old spot where the chickens used to be, it was almost hot today lol 60s


----------



## seminole wind

Dawg, looks like your "nesting"!

Steinwand, it's always something crushing or eating bulbs and flowers.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Dawg, looks like your "nesting"!
> 
> Steinwand, it's always something crushing or eating bulbs and flowers.


Nesting? Bock bock, lol. I love spring, goodbye winter.
I decided to finish the yard yesterday afternoon so I can go riding on the Harley today. I havnt been riding in quite awhile.
I even managed to take our dog to the groomer yesterday. Now he has a Navy regulation haircut, just like me.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's close to 60 but it is being reported that we drop to the upper 30's by 1 p m.It's the third day of rain,my yard is a swamp and the pond is over-flowing.It almost cleaned the porch off,though.I turned off all of the heat lamps but I guess I have to turn them on in the juvenile coop today because it's going down to the low 20's.We got a small taste of spring,I saw a robin in the driveway and I heard a tree frog yesterday.Both good signs.


----------



## seminole wind

I am just amazed at all the rain you get. Is that normal?


----------



## Maryellen

Rain again. My yard, runs are freaking mud pits. Now we are to get more snow saturday into sunday.. ugh.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> It's close to 60 but it is being reported that we drop to the upper 30's by 1 p m.It's the third day of rain,my yard is a swamp and the pond is over-flowing.It almost cleaned the porch off,though.I turned off all of the heat lamps but I guess I have to turn them on in the juvenile coop today because it's going down to the low 20's.We got a small taste of spring,I saw a robin in the driveway and I heard a tree frog yesterday.Both good signs.


Some of our 'back 40' is wetlands so every year we get waterlogged. We have a standing joke that in summer we have a pond but in winter we have lakeside property


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> I am just amazed at all the rain you get. Is that normal?


Yeah,especially in spring.One year it rained all summer.I couldn't get in the garden,it was so wet I sunk to my knees and lost a boot in the mud,it's still out there somewhere.I almost didn't get out.LOL There were still crops out at Christmas and the farmers all took a loss that year.It stopped raining but it's suppose to snow today and then the temps go to 60 and I saw 70,too, but I don't believe it.And it's going to rain for the next week,at least.I'm thinking about trying out a rice paddy in the wettest spot,just to put it to good use and to see if I could do it.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> One year it rained all summer.I couldn't get in the garden,it was so wet I sunk to my knees and lost a boot in the mud,it's still out there somewhere.I almost didn't get out.LOL


Got caught in the 'suck' zone CQ, hahaha. I've had that happen to me while hog hunting with hog dogs in the Georgia marshes. It stinks bad too! Phew! Dang near needed a 4 wheel drive with a long rope to pull my fat butt outta there!

A nice 65 this morning and cloudy. No rain on the radar, that's good.


----------



## boskelli1571

1" snow this morning - it will be in the 40s later - so more mud....


----------



## Maryellen

4 inches of snow. Supposed to be 40 here


----------



## chickenqueen

One inch of snow yesterday,already melted for the most part.Going to 50's today and upper 70's tomorrow with rain.It's a bog here,the geese are swimming in the yard.The Ohio river reaches flood stage in a day or two.More rain for the next week.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> One inch of snow yesterday,already melted for the most part.Going to 50's today and upper 70's tomorrow with rain.It's a bog here,the geese are swimming in the yard.The Ohio river reaches flood stage in a day or two.More rain for the next week.


Are you far enough from the river for safety?? When I see pics of flooded houses, farms etc. my heart breaks for those folks...


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 55 and going to 70 plus a thunderstorm.I'm very wet and they say we're having 
3-5" of rain.I hope they are wrong.


----------



## seminole wind

Your neck of the woods sounds more like the tropics!


----------



## Maryellen

65 for Wed, 70 for thurs. Then winter storm saturday into sunday grrrr


----------



## Steinwand

76!! Today lol so nice it felt amazing! Doing chicken stuff without freezing!!


----------



## dawg53

A nice 64 in the coop this morning. I saw the planet Jupiter almost directly straight up in the dark sky with the planet Mars a good distance southeast of Jupiter, real cool.


----------



## chickenqueen

63 at 9 a m and sunny.I think a high low temp broke a record and we're suppose to reach mid 70's and break the high temp,too.


----------



## chickenqueen

It has rained for weeks.We got 3" just last night and a tornado right down the road.My yard is a swamp.Here's a pic of one "puddle".It is the middle,it's about 100' long and 50' or more wide.The geese are swimming in it.I'm thinking of planting rice there for the geese to eat.I'll put the puddle to good use.That is not the only puddle,just the biggest.It's done raining for a couple of days,the chickens will be happy.There's not too much worse than soggy,stinky chickens.


----------



## seminole wind

Is that puddle going to stay that long to plant rice?


----------



## dawg53

With all the rain we had last summer, that looked like our yard. BUT, our sandy soil sucked it down in no time.


----------



## chickenqueen

That spot stays wet,but the actual wet spot is much smaller.It dries out when it's really hot and no rain,usually July and Aug.I figure I can dump the geese buckets in that area and I have enough hose to reach it if I have to.We can have a cold,wet summer or a hot,dry summer or somewhere in between.I read I can sow rice seed right into water,no tilling.I mainly want to see if I can do it and plant something good for the geese to eat.For years I've been trying to come up with something to plant there instead of mosquito larvae and weeds.I think rice might be the answer.


----------



## seminole wind

You could throw fish in there that eat mosquito larvae. Or keep the moving in some way.

CQ, since you swim in your pond, are you aware of the internal parasites you could get?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> You could throw fish in there that eat mosquito larvae. Or keep the moving in some way.
> 
> CQ, since you swim in your pond, are you aware of the internal parasites you could get?


I dont know about up north, but down here in the south there are amoeba's that can enter through the nose. Then the amoeba works it's way to the brain. Scary. We dont swim in freshwater lakes or ponds. 
https://www.webmd.com/brain/brain-eating-amoeba#1


----------



## seminole wind

I was wondering about CQ and swimming in her pond. Is it safe?


----------



## chickenqueen

Well,here in Ohio all we have is freshwater- lakes,ponds,rivers,creeks and gravel pits.I've been swimming in it all my life. Freshwater is as safe as anything else.I've got a better chance of getting lyme disease or some other vector born disease.I'm looking forward to June and swimming with the geese again.


----------



## seminole wind

I'm glad your water is okay. There must be a thousand lakes in Florida, but I don't live near any of them.


----------



## dawg53

It's supposed to be warm today, then cold temps over the weekend. No problem.
I have full a schedule today and Friday. A few things to do here in Jax, then driving up to Georgia to take care of a few things at the nursing home with a few other pit stops while I'm up there. Then back to Jax.
Retirement sucks. I had more time off when I was working.


----------



## Maryellen

Rain today. Snow tomorrow. Rain saturday. Nooooooooo


----------



## chickenqueen

Rained all night again and still raining,just when the puddles were starting to dry up.On the bright side,it's 54 out there.


----------



## Steinwand

Illl swim in lakes and creeks but not a pond lol it was in the 80s last week now its going to get down in the 30s next week


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm lucky,my pond is spring fed so there's always fresh water pouring in.It's really cold in 2 spots,even in July.It's sunny but a little cool.At least the rain stopped for a few days.


----------



## chickenqueen

My pond is spring fed so clean cold water is always pouring in.It's really cold in the two spots where the water comes in,even in July/Aug when it's hot.Right now it's sunny but cool.No rain for a few days.


----------



## boskelli1571

Soooo - 13 inches of heavy, wet snow.  Although it's melting already it has done a lot of damage to the Eastern Pines - boughs broken etc. Typical highway maintenance - 1/2" snow and they come by twice, 12" and they don't come for 1/2 day!


----------



## Maryellen

No power here since noon. Trees down everywhere. I went out every hour to check on both coops. Locked both up at 430. . Sitting in the dark with a few candles going . Im paranoid about the birds in the house. Wood stove is only source of heat right now. Part of town has electric, but our side doesnt. 

Ice and snow are still falling and the wind is gale force


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. Sounds like a Noreaster. Hope you survive and get your heat back on.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Wow. Sounds like a Noreaster. Hope you survive and get your heat back on.


It is a big northeaster they're having up there. There's a giant storm out over the Atlantic ocean causing it.
We're getting strong northeast winds from it too, otherwise great weather. It was 48 in the chicken pen this morning with a bright full moon illuminating everything. There's a light breeze blowing also.


----------



## dawg53

Maryellen said:


> No power here since noon. Trees down everywhere. I went out every hour to check on both coops. Locked both up at 430. . Sitting in the dark with a few candles going . Im paranoid about the birds in the house. Wood stove is only source of heat right now. Part of town has electric, but our side doesnt.
> 
> Ice and snow are still falling and the wind is gale force


ME. This is what you need from Harbor Freight. I got one exactly like it after hurricane Irma and it was on sale too. I love the electric start, it's more quiet and powerful than the previous generator I owned. You get more bang for your buck with this generator.
I hope you get your power on soon.


----------



## chickenqueen

ME,I hope you get the electric on soon.I know the grief of Mother Nature tearing up my pines.Keep the birds at 70(if you can) and cover their cages on three sides.I'd be worrying about the birds,too.


----------



## Maryellen

We just got power back now at 211pm.
We got a small generator for $250 but bill had it in the harley trailer as he needs a part to hook it up. He rigged it up a few hours ago to handle the fridge and a few lights . He ordered the part last night so once it arrives he can set it up properly.

I bought 2 cases of water for the inside animals and we melted snow for the coops and goats. 
The birds came downstairs to the wood stove as the 1st floor dropped to 60 degrees with the cold and wind

Here Dawg we have this one


----------



## Maryellen

Its pretty bad in alot of areas, some folks wont get power till maybe tuesday. 

The wind was gale force and froze everything and knocked over soo many trees. 
People in boston and up that way got it worse. 
Im 3 hours from the ocean and i cant imagine what the shore got.
Alot of places more north got snow up to 2 feet. Depending on where you were depended on how bad you got hit. The town next to ours looks like a war zone


----------



## Maryellen

CQ i had the birds covered good, they all are fine


----------



## Maryellen

Sue are you ok ? I see you got more snow then us


----------



## Maryellen

I just let the chickens out in the yard ,some snow melted so they got to walk around


----------



## dawg53

A beautiful cool morning, 42 in the pen this morning. I got the hens up early and day 1 worming is complete, 2 days to go.

I hope yall up north are getting things back to normal with no casualties.


----------



## Maryellen

So far so good. Supposed to be 47 here . We only got a few inches of snow. Now 3-8 inches is for wednesday again


----------



## Rooster boy

My birds are LOVING the weather here! Heck yeah!


----------



## seminole wind

Yesterday we were looking at Port Jefferson NY (near where we lived) and the streets were super flooded. Never seen anything like that.


----------



## dawg53

Welcome to the forum Rooster boy.


----------



## dawg53

42 in the pen again this morning, but it feels much colder than yesterday morning. Day 2 worming is done, one more day.
I hear my hen crowing. She wants crack and I already gave them some. Maybe later.


----------



## chickenqueen

31 and sunny.My yard is still wet and muddy.More rain tonight,I guess that's why I woke up with a headache. I'm sick of rain but I'll take some snow.


----------



## seminole wind

It's actually been high 30's at night, nice open door weather. So sleeping has been great- windows open, fan on, several blankets, and leg hanging out.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> It's actually been high 30's at night, nice open door weather. So sleeping has been great- windows open, fan on, several blankets, and leg hanging out.


Not us! We have the heater on!!


----------



## seminole wind

Oh yea, and heater on.


----------



## Maryellen




----------



## dawg53

It's not as cold outside this morning as it was yesterday morning. Rain in the forecast this evening. Of course I've been doing some outside painting...my luck.
Final day worming the girls.


----------



## dawg53

ME, looks like your going to get hammered again.


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm glad I'm not on the east coast,my prayers are with you,ME.We're going up to mid 50's today with possible snow tonight.The weather is as crazy as I am.....


----------



## seminole wind

We are having those perfect days here. 70's during the day and 50's at night.


----------



## dawg53

Hard rains kept me up most of the night. Cant complain, we needed the rain. I'll take an extended nooner today zzzzzz.


----------



## chickenqueen

Cool and snowing.The juveniles refused to come out.


----------



## Maryellen

Yep.... 19 inch snow range on radar here.....


----------



## Maryellen




----------



## seminole wind

Cool map! It rained last. Nice suprise.


----------



## Steinwand

Why did it get warm and then gets cold why did the weather temp me to go do spring things ugh it's gonna be 30s tonight and then in 60s during the day I can't wait for spring to actually get here!


----------



## Maryellen

Snowing good now. Wet and heavy which is really bad.

Part of the yard


----------



## Maryellen

Storm #3 to hit sunday into monday and to be worse

http://www.weatherboy.com/tracking-noreaster-3-3/


----------



## dawg53

It's going down to the mid 30's tonight and the next couple of nights. Clear and a little breezy in the morning. Nothing like what you're having ME and CQ. Brrrr.
Hunker down.


----------



## seminole wind

Boy ME, that picture is worth a thousand words! It was cool out today. Very nice..


----------



## chickenqueen

ME,do you have electric?Nice snow,I'm jealous.We got a dusting yesterday and again this morning.Watching local news and all they can talk about is bad driving conditions because of the snow this morning.It's low 20's here and may not get above freezing.


----------



## Maryellen

We have almost 24 inches and luckily have electric


----------



## seminole wind

I am following this one! It's a biggy!


----------



## dawg53

I cant believe it, we're going to have a freeze tonight! I gotta get the plants covered, now!


I got the plants covered yesterday evening, but there wasnt a freeze this morning.
Goofball weatherguessers got it wrong again.


----------



## chickenqueen

Cool and sunny.Can't complain.


----------



## seminole wind

Same here.


----------



## chickenqueen

For those of you in daylight savings time,time goes forward 1 hour tonight.Yaaaaah,it will be light later.I'm jealous Fla is dropping this nonsense.


----------



## Maryellen

Fla is dropping it?? I wish nj would to. Its so stupid. Doesnt matter really as the sun comes up and goes down and light always is more in spring lol. I never understood why the clocks had to change. Now arizona and florida will be the only ones who dont change


----------



## seminole wind

There are a few states I thought. Never heard about florida, but I don't watch news, LOL. I'll have to look.


----------



## Maryellen

I only knew of arizona. There are other states too?


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm pretty sure FLA just voted on it.My BF lives in AR and I can never remember if we're in the 2 hour or 3 hour difference.I wish Ohio would drop it,too.You all know Ben Franklin started it all as a joke.It was suppose to be for the farmers.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, this was the last change for Fla. Great! One less thing to worry about, LOL.
Warm today. 
I had one great rose bush. I ordered and received 5 more. 2 left to plant


----------



## chickenqueen

We're cold but sunny.It supposedly snowed last night but I didn't see any when I let the chickens out.


----------



## seminole wind

Overcast and rainy today.


----------



## Maryellen

Storm #3 for tonight into tomorrow.. gotta love it


----------



## dawg53

Real windy and temps dropping like a rock, maybe freezing temps the next several mornings grrrr.


----------



## chickenqueen

ME,you're getting it good,over and over.I feel for you.I've been sitting here watching two robins eating frozen worms,don't know where they are getting them,the ground is frozen solid and the worms ain't moving.We're cloudy,expecting flurries and mid 20's.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> Real windy and temps dropping like a rock, maybe freezing temps the next several mornings grrrr.


Yea. It was super windy yesterday, and cold last night love 32.


----------



## chickenqueen

I hate to hear it's cold in FLA,my brother is drunk and homeless in Clearwater.I hope he doesn't get sick again.It's cold and snow flurries are falling in sw Ohio.The chickens are out in it and their backs are turning white.


----------



## Maryellen

#4 coming tuesday lol.... gotta love snow


----------



## seminole wind

more snow?


----------



## Maryellen

Yep... tuesday supposedly another snowstorm .. i hope not


----------



## dawg53

30 out in the coop this morning, chickens huddled. We're expecting a warm up in a couple of days.


----------



## chickenqueen

We're sunny and temp about 32.


----------



## Maryellen

#4......

https://www.nbcnewyork.com/weather/...-476848033.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_NYBrand


----------



## dawg53

67 and thunderstorms going on right now. We need the rain.


----------



## chickenqueen

Cool and sunny.Saw a lot of chemtrails when I turned the chickens loose this morning,more than usual.They were creative this morning,making t's and x's and other shapes.I can't help but wonder what we are being poisoned with.It's always done from the east to the west,blocking out the sun.When I came back in the house,the weather was on saying clouds moving in(man made) and snow next 2 days.I think it's an excuse for the chemtrails,sheeple think they're natural and safe,not man made and poison.I'm always watching(you should,too) for red skies, a sign of lithium spraying,which is a toxic metal and behavior modifying drug,to dope/kill the masses.I wonder if it's so heavy today because sh*t is getting ready to go down and this is one last desperate attempt to take over the world by the cabal.Hold on,we might be in for one wild ride.Gas masks,anyone?


----------



## Steinwand

Haha this spring at a ww2 festival I can procure a gas mask!


----------



## Steinwand

Also winter is taking one final blow at us in the 30s this week


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Cool and sunny.Saw a lot of chemtrails when I turned the chickens loose this morning,more than usual.They were creative this morning,making t's and x's and other shapes.I can't help but wonder what we are being poisoned with.It's always done from the east to the west,blocking out the sun.When I came back in the house,the weather was on saying clouds moving in(man made) and snow next 2 days.I think it's an excuse for the chemtrails,sheeple think they're natural and safe,not man made and poison.I'm always watching(you should,too) for red skies, a sign of lithium spraying,which is a toxic metal and behavior modifying drug,to dope/kill the masses.I wonder if it's so heavy today because sh*t is getting ready to go down and this is one last desperate attempt to take over the world by the cabal.Hold on,we might be in for one wild ride.Gas masks,anyone?


What are Chem trails? Why are they doing them?


----------



## dawg53

CQ: I wouldnt worry too much about chemicals nor biologicals in the atmosphere. They are more effective in low altitude smaller areas such as a city, rather than a widespread area. Even then, their effectiveness would be limited. There are many factors involved; wind dispersal, sunlight, high or low humidity etc...can cause chemical and biological properties to be altered or become inert/ineffective.

What you need to be concerned about would be nuclear ground burst which would cause more long lasting radioactive fallout contamination which can also be carried by the wind.
Air bursts will get you too; blinding light, fire and heat, shock wave...all the different types of radiations penetrating your cells etc...like getting cooked inside a microwave oven but worse.
The closer to the nuclear blast, the better. We'd be vaporized in a second.
Who would want to live in a post nuclear attack environment?


----------



## Steinwand

My sister and brotherinlaw live in Seattle so they'll be vaporized if North Korea sends a bomb over.... I guess we'll have to be the first


----------



## Maryellen




----------



## dawg53

ME, #5? What the latest yall ever gotten snow?


----------



## seminole wind

ME, again?


----------



## dawg53

We had hard rains last night. I didnt get much sleep at all. You know who slept right through it as always.


----------



## chickenqueen

30 and freezing rain which will turn to rain and then to snow tonight.We're expecting 1-5",they can't settle on an amount and are going crazy about a couple of inches.Kinda sad.


seminolewind said:


> What are Chem trails? Why are they doing them?


Chemtrails are chemicals that planes spray on the world.Chemtrails are thin lines that eventually spread to cover the sky.It is not a contrail which is short and quickly dissipates.It's done on an almost daily basis here.They spray our air for a number of reasons,to block the sky,to reflect the sun away from us,spray poisons like lithium to dope the masses(if the sky is red,especially at sunset,they've been spraying lithium)and probably a lot more than I can find.They usually do lines and make a checker board with them.Now they are laughing at us as they poison us and are making letters and shapes.Yesterday when I went to clean the coop there was a big cross in the sky.I tried to take a picture but it was next to the sun and I couldn't get a good pic.Start looking up and you'll probably see them,they do it all over the world.I think they are behind a lot of bird and fish die-offs,the droughts out west(they can control the weather)so they could burn the Americans out of Mexifornia,a lot of people cannot rebuild due to "state" regulations.One of Pres Trump's campaign promises was to outlaw them.I hope and pray he hasn't forgotten it(I know he's been busy).Watch the skies and you'll probably see them and research them,you'll be sickened and appalled to know what they are poisoning us with.It's definitely not something msm reports on.I wonder if they make gas masks for dogs,chickens and geese.......


----------



## Maryellen

Yep 8-14 inches of snow between tonight and thurs morning... lovely


----------



## Maryellen

Chemtrails?? This is real??? Omg nooo way


----------



## seminole wind

8"-14"? Wow. Have fun, LOL.


----------



## seminole wind

Thunderstorms all day. And severe warnings. Not much to do.


----------



## Maryellen

Snow for sunday too wtf
...


----------



## chickenqueen

Well,we got snow and it's still snowing.We got a whole 4".I was gonna take a couple of pics but decided on just one.ME would post pics of her 10' and shame me LOL But seriously,here's the tree I have the feeder and waterer under.Usually I can stand under there but not today.Plus,the chickens haven't ventured out so I'll have to take their feeder back to the coop.I had just got it out of there because Dale saw a rat in there last week.I really needed this snow last month,it's perfect bunny hunting weather,snowy and not too cold,







but hunting season is over........


----------



## Maryellen

Lol CQ. Im hoping no snow. Hopefully your snow beats mine.
I love that pic its sooo pretty


----------



## seminole wind

ME, is that a 'Noreaster or a 'Foreaster?


----------



## Maryellen

Lol!! I think a combo of both lol. So far just flurries now. The storm shifted a bit south


----------



## dawg53

Currently 65 with deep blue skies, VERY WINDY!


----------



## Maryellen

3 inches of snow. Whew.. the storm.shifted luckily.


----------



## boskelli1571

Maryellen said:


> Sue are you ok ? I see you got more snow then us


For some reason I didn't get a notification. Yes we did ok. The snow is just annoying now, it's at that semi frozen slick s*** stage. Us old ladies have to walk carefully


----------



## seminole wind

My daughter got 5 inches.


----------



## chickenqueen

They're harping about snow Sat-Sun.Another 5" or so.Right now it's sunny and in the mid 20's.Hunting season is over,so I'm ready for spring.I started my Brussels Sprouts Sunday.Garden 2018 has begun.Come on,Spring!!!


----------



## Maryellen

No snow for sunday it went out to sea supposedly


----------



## seminole wind

yeah for you! Remember, spring is in like a lion, out like a lamb. End of May or so, the nights don't cool off anymore. That is what I don't like. 

I should buy a tiny house with room for a horse and chickens in Indiana, and a horse trailer, and take everyone with me for the summers, LOL

Yesterday I planted seeds in these things that come in a package with seed cups, leakfree bottoms and clear plastic covers, little markers, and a tool. Not bad and reusable. 10 in a package. So it's my first endeavor into seed sprouting. I have a few hundred lettuce seeds if anyone needs some. I can mail them in an envelope. I will also plant them for chickens


----------



## chickenqueen

Still harping about snow tomorrow,no talking about how sunny it is now.The snow we got the other day has all melted.It was pretty while it lasted and no broken pine branches.This year the whole month of March was a lion.He must've ate the lamb...


----------



## seminole wind

30's last night. Hope it warms up


----------



## dawg53

I was going to ride the Harley today but it's just too cold for my tired old bones. Tomorrow is the day for a ride!


----------



## chickenqueen

Still talking about snow,now the weather people are driving around looking for it.They're saying it's gonna be south of us and no snow here.What a tease!!!I feel cheated.......


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> I was going to ride the Harley today but it's just too cold for my tired old bones. Tomorrow is the day for a ride!


Chicken!

72 here today and went to a horse show.


----------



## Maryellen

45 today. Took my neighbor to 2 bakeries she never heard of... boy was she happy


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Chicken!
> 
> 72 here today and went to a horse show.


I rode the Harley up to Georgia today. On the way up I raced some young dude on a Can Am 3 wheeler. He surprised me and took that thing up to 105mph, but I passed him doing 115mph sitting straight up lol.
I didnt think 3 wheelers could go that fast.


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> 45 today. Took my neighbor to 2 bakeries she never heard of... boy was she happy
> 
> View attachment 29334
> 
> View attachment 29335
> 
> View attachment 29336


You brat! Like I need to see that. Yumm!


----------



## chickenqueen

ME,those goodies look absolutely scrumptious!!!I want some!!!


----------



## seminole wind

Oh man. Worth cheating on my diet for!


----------



## Steinwand

I only eat dessert when it's Absolutely To Die For!! And that looks scrumptious


----------



## Maryellen

They are beyond delicious lol


----------



## dawg53

Maryellen said:


> 45 today. Took my neighbor to 2 bakeries she never heard of... boy was she happy
> 
> View attachment 29334
> 
> View attachment 29335
> 
> View attachment 29336


I could tear that up mmmmmmmm! But my blood sugar is spiking way up to 600 just looking at it!


----------



## Maryellen

It was sooo good Dawg. I didnt eat much, let the husband and his son have most of it, i packed up the big box with most of it plus 3 cannolis


----------



## seminole wind

Cannoli's are tempting as well as that other stuff. One thing I can't pass up is Tiramisu. Every fork must be 100 calories, LOL


----------



## Maryellen

I got 2 tiramasus lol they were amazing


----------



## chickenqueen

The weather is better today and I just put half of a beef brisket I corned this past week on the smoker.Rain moves in tonight and sticks around until at least Thurs.My yard hasn't dried up from the last batch.I started some Brussels Sprouts and they popped up sooner than expected.They're tall and lanky but I planted them in cups and put 'em under the plant light.They're trying to reach for the light this morning.I hope they start to grow right or I gotta start over.


----------



## Maryellen

How did you plant brussell sprouts in this weather?


----------



## seminole wind

Yea? 
I think BS may be a cooler weather plant. 

My seeds are sprouting in covered pots. When do I take the cover off?


----------



## seminole wind

My bean seeds are already sprouting and one is 5 inches tall already!


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> When do I take the cover off?


You raise the lid when you get your first sprouts, remember to keep them moist and remove it when all have sprouted.I started the sprouts in my bedroom closet and now they're in my front window under a plant light.They'll be going out in a month.It's warm and raining,day 3 of rain,and it's gonna stick around for a few more days.On the bright side,the trees are starting to get leaves and the daffodils are blooming.Sure signs spring is here.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> You raise the lid when you get your first sprouts, remember to keep them moist and remove it when all have sprouted.I started the sprouts in my bedroom closet and now they're in my front window under a plant light.They'll be going out in a month.It's warm and raining,day 3 of rain,and it's gonna stick around for a few more days.On the bright side,the trees are starting to get leaves and the daffodils are blooming.Sure signs spring is here.


Well now - you have me thinking I need to start planting soon. I'm waiting a little longer this year b/c I really haven't noticed a difference in growth rate/production by starting earlier. In fact, we usually get a frost/snow that kills everything and I have to start again


----------



## chickenqueen

Brussels Sprouts are a cool weather plant,a little frost is good for them.Here in about 3 wks I start the maters,peppers and egg plant for June planting.It's still raining.I had to put the feeder back in the coop and haven't seen much of the chickens.Not sure when the rain is suppose to stop but my yard is back to a bog-like state,good for the geese but the chickens not so much.Springtime in Ohio!!!


----------



## seminole wind

Too warm!


----------



## Maryellen

55 today


----------



## chickenqueen

Still raining.Yesterday was suppose to be opening day for the Cincinnati Reds.It was postponed until today and it's not looking good.


----------



## seminole wind

Chance of rain today. Hope so. 
Sorry about your rain on the ball game. Down here we have an indoor baseball field with air conditioning. It seems odd to watch baseball inside. But in the summer it rains late afternoon or so every day. They now want to tear it down and put an outdoor ball field in. I wonder who has these ideas? Sounds stupid to me.


----------



## chickenqueen

Cinti is stupid.I got out in 1990.They don't have their priorities straight.They have high taxes to pay for the streetcar,2 sports center for million dollar losers and now want the taxpayers to pay for a soccer complex.Meanwhile,the streets are a mess with potholes,schools are falling apart and less social services.It's not safe to walk the streets and thieves with guns are everywhere.I stay away from the whole county.


----------



## seminole wind

warm and humid, 70's.
I planted some veggies yesterday.


----------



## Maryellen

60 today. Sun is out, great weather


----------



## boskelli1571

Maryellen said:


> 60 today. Sun is out, great weather


Yah - it was gorgeous out! I got a ton of work done, now the wind has arrived. I thought I was hearing a truck come down the road but no - it's the wind. Well, at least I haven't finished cleaning up the yard....


----------



## Steinwand

For some reason I don't get "Weather" (thread) alerts anymore?


----------



## boskelli1571

Steinwand said:


> For some reason I don't get "Weather" (thread) alerts anymore?


I think it's hit n' miss. I got one alert for the weather this morning and found 3 alerts waiting for me here...technology, gotta love it


----------



## chickenqueen

It's 35 and boggy.It rained all night.Suppose to be dry until tonight,then rain moves in that turns to snow.I've been wanting to watch the sky for flaming space junk,courtesy of China,but the clouds are thick.It passes over us about 9:30 this morning.It's losing altitude fast.I hope it keeps on going.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> It's 35 and boggy.It rained all night.Suppose to be dry until tonight,then rain moves in that turns to snow.I've been wanting to watch the sky for flaming space junk,courtesy of China,but the clouds are thick.It passes over us about 9:30 this morning.It's losing altitude fast.I hope it keeps on going.


Hopefully it will land back in China..or Washington DC


----------



## seminole wind

Are we really supposed to see that stuff?
Warm here.


----------



## chickenqueen

We got 2" of wet snow.It's still dark or I'd take a picture.It's 33 so it will probably melt quickly.I have to clean the main coop so I can put 3 juveniles in there tonight.The fourth one hatched 2 Easter chicks yesterday.One is gray like momma and I didn't look at the second one to hatch,yet.It was cold and they just hatched and I didn't want to bother them.I'll look today after I go buy food for them and set them up.Momma is going to raise them in the coop I'm trying to close.I'm afraid I'm stuck with 2 coops for a little while longer.And 2 more chickens I didn't need,either.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> We got 2" of wet snow.It's still dark or I'd take a picture.It's 33 so it will probably melt quickly.I have to clean the main coop so I can put 3 juveniles in there tonight.The fourth one hatched 2 Easter chicks yesterday.One is gray like momma and I didn't look at the second one to hatch,yet.It was cold and they just hatched and I didn't want to bother them.I'll look today after I go buy food for them and set them up.Momma is going to raise them in the coop I'm trying to close.I'm afraid I'm stuck with 2 coops for a little while longer.And 2 more chickens I didn't need,either.


You always need chickens.....


----------



## seminole wind

I'm out of crack but have to visit Mom today and it's in the opposite direction.
80's today.


----------



## chickenqueen

When I went out yesterday morning I discovered 3" of wet snow.I had to get flock raiser for the new babies and went before I turned everybody loose.The trees were covered in snow and the sun was trying to rise in an overcast sky.It was beautiful but strange feeling.I took a chick feeder out and momma immediately went to it and started feeding them.It was so cute and it's something I've never seen because I always snatched the babies.I'm not in a chick mood this year.It stormed and poured rain all night.Of course it stopped as soon as I went out in it to turn everybody loose and got the rain gear off.It's 50 and going to 70 with severe storms tonight including high winds,hail and possible tornadoes and then snow when a cold front passes through.Ahhhh,Spring in Ohio.


----------



## Maryellen

Rain... every day for the next 10 days.....


----------



## chickenqueen

It was 70 with severe thunderstorms yesterday,the worst missed us but we got a whole lot more rain we didn't need.Right now it's 24 and I'm watching for snow.We're below normal temp wise and it doesn't get better for at least a week.We had a brief,sunny break between systems so I cleaned a coop.No coat and I had to keep removing layers down to a tank top.It was nice while it lasted and I'm ready for more.


----------



## seminole wind

Great to leave the chicks. Mom saves you a lot of time and energy. What hen?


----------



## chickenqueen

Momma is a 6 mos old Cochin/EE mix.Another one is setting now.The hens are on the small size and one chick is extra small(by my standards).We got sunshine this morning but it's cool,low 30's.We barely got above freezing yesterday.I put my Brussels Sprouts in the window to get them accustomed to the cold and they seem a little perkier this morning but I also fertilized them which may have helped,too.


----------



## seminole wind

I love Brussel sprouts but they have to be cooked really soft. Maybe next year.


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> I love Brussel sprouts but they have to be cooked really soft. Maybe next year.


I like them raw! they taste wonderful - of course, next day the results aren't so wonderful....


----------



## chickenqueen

I love them boiled,roasted and au gratin(which is really fattening but so delicious).I plan on planting corn even though I can't eat corn now.I have 6 teeth left and they get pulled today.I'm hoping to have teeth by the time the corn is ready but if not,the chickens will get it which means happy chickens,right?We're suppose to get more rain which turns to snow tonight.I love the snow but it's April and I'm ready for warm weather,I'm really itching to go fishing.


----------



## seminole wind

Just cut it off the cob.


----------



## chickenqueen

I can't chew it anymore(until I get new teeth).Dale likes corn with mashed potatoes and I've tried to eat it but can't,except cream corn.We were suppose to get rain that turned into snow overnight.I let the dog out about 10:30 pm and it was snowing,no rain.We got over 2" but it's melting quickly.We continue to be below normal temps,wind chill 23 right now and expecting more snow tomorrow night.


----------



## seminole wind

I hope you are getting your teeth fixed soon. I've gone thru that BS for the last 2 years and ended up with 4 screws (implants) holding a bottom denture. I've had months of waiting in between for the healing and new ones. The temp they gave me never fit and slid around a pinched me all the time. It was hell for 4 months. I never realized how important chewing was!


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,I'm learning that.I go next Fri to get the last 6 out.She just checked my mouth the other day and said I had bone spurs.From what I understand they will push out and then I can pull the piece of bone out.Wonderful!Now I'm sorry I didn't let them knock me out and take 'em all at once.Eating isn't a big problem but talking is and I can't whistle to the birds anymore but I can eat ice cream again so there is a silver lining.I was thinking about a temp top denture but I figure it won't help me eat and talk and I figured it would cause me grief.Sem,you just confirmed it.I'm gonna ask the dentist when I can get the falsies next week and ask about an implant on the bottom like yours.30 years of living on Mt Dew and cigarettes ruined my teeth(are you young people hearing this!!!).


----------



## chickenqueen

It's in the 20's,going to mid 40's.We're gonna get the fence up at the border today.Tonight it's suppose to rain and then turn to snow.We're usually in the 60's this time of year.For 2 days now there have been no chemtrails then I heard last night Pres Trump decommissioned them.It was one of his campaign promises and I'm hoping it's true.I like seeing the sky not the chemical clouds "they" made.I even saw 3 military helicopters heading south yesterday.MAGA!!!


----------



## chickenqueen

No rain but we got about a half inch of snow.Where is Spring?


----------



## seminole wind

CQ you have some challenging weather! Is this usual for you with all the wet stuff?
We had a true storm last night with lightning and big thunder. Laying in bed it was nice.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> No rain but we got about a half inch of snow.Where is Spring?


We had light snow showers all day, temp in the low 30s'. I think Spring took the year off....


----------



## chickenqueen

We get it all here.Hot,cold,wet or dry.It's sunny and going to 60.Finally,spring like weather.My yard is a swamp and my pond is over-flowing.Probably won't dry up until July.


----------



## seminole wind

Rained and thunderstorms all day yesterday. Today cooler. 
I have wasted the first part of today. Don't know how to use the rest.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and upper 50's at 10 a m.Looks like it's gonna be a nice day!!!


----------



## seminole wind

I have to visit my mother today. But it's nice and sunny.


----------



## chickenqueen

Even better day today!!!The wind is bad and I keep wondering if it's actually the solar winds from an opening in the sun.


----------



## seminole wind

too warm today.


----------



## boskelli1571

OMG! There was a UFO sighting here today - it was yellow and round, any ideas???


----------



## chickenqueen

A UFO?They're coming.....I saw a UFO back in the early 80's.It was round and blue and moving fast in the sky.We were on our way to the bar so I was sober when I saw it.It lasted for about a minute.Nothing was said on the local news.This morning it's warm and overcast.We're expecting thunderstorms,rain, then cold and snow.Ahhhh,spring time in Ohio.............


----------



## seminole wind

I don't believe I've ever saw a UFO. 
Our neighbor invited us over for a barbque today. You'd love him. He's a cop and every now and then his buddies park on our street and catch speeders-one after another. The problem with our road is that people use it to avoid a bad intersection. So the traffic gets oddly busy on an average neighborhood road. But a lot of speeders. We love watching them get pulled over!


----------



## dawg53

We're expecting big thunderstorms later today. I checked the radar and it's on its way UGH. 

UFO: When I was in the Navy aboard my first ship, a salvage ship; we were in the middle of the Bermuda Triangle heading back to home port. We were hundreds and hundreds of miles from land, nothing on the SPS 10 radar for 20 miles...no ships, no planes, no land... nada, zilch.
The sea was dead calm and it was a starry night. Our bridge watch team had the midshift and I was at the helm steering the ship.
The rest of the crew were asleep except for the midshift engineer team down in the engineering plant.

To me, it was just another dull and boring watch. 
Keep in mind that at night aboard a US Navy ship, there are no lights on at night internally except dull red lights, it's called "darken ship." External lights are port and starboard running lights, masthead light and stern light.

While I was steering the ship straight ahead, I noticed that everyone was out on the starboard bridge wing looking up in the sky on the horizon. 
I hollered out to the others out on the bridge wing and asked what was going on?
The quartermaster said there was something on the horizon flying around crazy.
He relieved me off the helm so I could go out and see what was happening.

On the horizon I saw a very bright white round object, abit smaller than a dime.
It wasnt moving like a plane or helo, or any other man made object for sure.
One second the object would be in one place, then the next second it would be in the opposite part of the horizon. It was like it was popping up in one place in one second, and popping up somewhere else in another second. This went on for about 10 minutes and then it stopped.

Our bridge watch team never mentioned anything about it. Back in the early 70's, if this were reported to higher ups in the Navy, chances are heads would roll and careers lost.
Whether it was a UFO or not, I dont know, it was unexplainable. 
I've always said that until a UFO lands in my front yard and then opens up and I see green men, that's when I'll believe in UFO's.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's raining,rained all night.No thunderstorms,though.Temps are suppose to drop and the rain turns to snow with a cold front on it's way.It looks like we'll be in the mid 30's tomorrow as a high.


----------



## Steinwand

Thunder storms!!! Love thunderstorms! Anyhoo I've crossed the United States twice and have never ever seen a UFO lol


----------



## seminole wind

yea Dawg that storm is right at us. Looks like a big one!


----------



## dawg53

BIG storms here in about 15 minutes. BR's gonna be hunkering down!


----------



## dawg53

We had sheets of rain in the storms yesterday afternoon, reminded me of Irma. Our next door neighbor usually has 3 vehicles in their driveway and all of them were gone when a big branch dropped out of the dead rotten tree down onto the driveway. No doubt the branch wouldve crushed or damaged all 3 vehicles.
The whole tree might come down in the next storm and its lean is toward their house. They need to get the tree taken down.
These are the same people that I called animal control and zoning about their dead chickens.

It's cold and windy out this morning. I was going to replace the tarp over the main coop today but I'll wait til it warms up and the wind calms. I dont feel like wrestling tarp today.
I'll give the dog a bath instead.


----------



## chickenqueen

We're back to cold and a light snow after raining all day yesterday.My daffodils finally opened,everyone else's bloomed a month ago.


----------



## seminole wind

I actually got one daylily flower on my "Pardon Me". I wonder if they always grow early in Florida.


----------



## DuckRunner

11c
Harzevil, Iran
Tuesday 12:00 PM
Sunny


----------



## chickenqueen

DuckRunner said:


> Tuesday 12:00 PM


According to the time table it was noon there(Where are you these days?)and it was 2:45 am here.I always like to see the different time zones and we always greet a new day last.


----------



## seminole wind

Hey Duck, what kind of food do you cook?


----------



## chickenqueen

It's frosty this morning but the temp is suppose to go to 70 later.I've been sitting here watching the wild birds collect feathers in the front yard.They seem to prefer the goose feathers.The ground is frozen but the robins are out there feasting on worms,I don't know how they do it.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's in the mid 30's and gonna stay that way.I saw a few snowflakes earlier but it turned into a light sprinkle.I love the snow but there's a time and place and now is not the time nor the place.I'm ready for warm and sunny places.


----------



## Maryellen

Ugh cold and rainy here today


----------



## seminole wind

too warm and sunny here.


----------



## dawg53

It looks like we're going to be in for some cool temps and lousy weather through the weekend and into next week. Well, at least I wont have to water the plants or mow the yard.


----------



## boskelli1571

We actually had sunshine yesterday (!) and the weekend looks good so far. Perhaps I can get some planting done..


----------



## chickenqueen

We're still below average temps but the sun is shinning.


----------



## seminole wind

Same as Dawg. But I do hope it rains. We got cement laid to widen the driveway and they had to cap some sprinklers and we want to wait 7 days before we call someone so they don't drive on the cement.


----------



## boskelli1571

Brilliant day! Got my spuds in the ground and about half my onion plants before my back started screaming.
It's going to be sunny tomorrow too so hopefully peas, beets and spinach...


----------



## chickenqueen

It's cloudy,couldn't even see the meteor shower last night.I have to harden the Brussels Sprouts,we finally have 60 degree weather and nights above freezing but the yard is still a swamp and the garden area is under 2" of water.More rain tomorrow.


----------



## seminole wind

Supposed to rain. Last night just thunder so I went out and wormed the birds at 930 pm.


----------



## chickenqueen

I read that it's best to worm first thing in the morning,when their stomachs are empty.We're overcast and rain is coming up from KY.Just what we don't need and it's suppose to last through Wed.


----------



## seminole wind

It was 90 here yesterday. But after talking to my daughter I don't feel so bad. She's near Louisville ky, and in shorts and found out yesterday that her AC doesn't work. She also finds a leaky water faucet outside and they discover it's been doctored up with paper as a washer! Since they have 2 40 gallon water heaters in the basement I told her she might as well get them replaced now too since one of them needs the red reset button pushed on occasion. She'd be better off with just one water heater.


----------



## dawg53

It's been in the mid 80's during the day and mid to upper 50's at night, low humidity and really nice.


----------



## seminole wind

Jim, in the summer do you get an ocean breeze


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Jim, in the summer do you get an ocean breeze


For the most part, yes. We get the sea breeze from the Atlantic and it drops our temps down. However when it meets up with the Gulf sea breeze it usually means big thunderstorms. It happens often. When we dont get a sea breeze, the air is stagnant. Just plain hot and humid.
Do you get the Gulf breeze and storms also?


----------



## chickenqueen

We're sunny and in the low 70's.We're expecting thunderstorms and I'm ready for one.


----------



## seminole wind

All summer we get thunderstorms nearly every day late afternoon. The breeze helps, but not where I live. I know that when it's hot and humid, being on a boat in the Gulf is no better.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's overcast but warm enough I didn't need a jacket when I turned the chickens out.We only got 3 min of a downpour yesterday,just enough to get the chickens all wet as they ran for cover.


----------



## seminole wind

do you ever not have rain?


----------



## Maryellen

It went from 30 to 90 in 24 hours


----------



## chickenqueen

It rained all day yesterday.Spring is usually wet around here but it has rained so much this year.We have it all-flooding,drought or the perfect amount.The back is still too wet to till.


----------



## seminole wind

I swear, CQ, it sounds like you get more rain than we do in Fl.


----------



## chickenqueen

It wasn't a down pour,just a steady rain.Just enough to ruin the day for everybody except the geese.Back in 2013,it rained so much I couldn't get in the garden,I sunk to my knees and lost a boot(it's still buried out there somewhere).On top of that,the farmers couldn't harvest their crops.A year or two later we had a drought and everything in the fields died.


----------



## dawg53

It's hot today and we have the a/c running. I pressure washed the backside of our privacy fence early this morning and it took most of the morning to do it. It was filthy with alot of fungus mungus crud. Looks new now lol. Still have to do the sides which wont take long, that's for another day.


----------



## chickenqueen

The a/c is running?It's not even warm enough here to open the windows and the furnace runs all night.I think it's about to change to spring soon.I got this years fishing license and I'm ready to go fishing.I've been looking at my new fishing pole all winter and been dreaming about monster catfish.....


----------



## seminole wind

I have to make a feed run.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and warm enough I didn't need a jacket when I let the chickens out but my shoes and pj bottoms got wet from the dew.


----------



## seminole wind

This will be day 2 of rain and getting nothing done. Oh well.


----------



## dawg53

Raining intermittently yesterday and today. I got both sides of the privacy fenced pressure washed. All that is left is the inside. I'll do it during the hot summer.
Expecting rain every day through Saturday, okay by me.


----------



## Sylie

We are having intermittent thunderstorms, mostly at night but the temp today was high 70's and partly sunny, too wet for gardening so I just sat out and watched the ducks play in their pool while the chickens looked on jealously. They bully the ducks so they are not allowed to free range at the same time. The chickens will have their turn tomorrow if the weather holds like it is supposed to.


----------



## Maryellen

Rain. Yesterday we had hail, wind, and pouring rain. Some folks have no power


----------



## Sylie

Well, the forecast for today is 81 and sunny. I hope it happens, maybe I can get into the garden today, the weeds have decided I'm not coming back and have taken over!


----------



## chickenqueen

They have been saying storms but they haven't materialized since Friday but it was wet out so it must've at least rained a little.It's cooler today.I just had most of my hair cut off yesterday because it was hot and I was tired of the ponytail and hair in my face.I noticed the difference this morning.I have a lot of hair and I bet I lost a pound or two sitting in that chair.She really wanted to do a pixie. I wasn't ready for that but I don't have any ponytail left.It hasn't been this short since I was 7.I more or less have had the same feathered style since the late 70's and she reminded me it was 2018 now.LOL It feels really good but I'm gonna have to retrain the curls and waves and get use to the shortness.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> They have been saying storms but they haven't materialized since Friday but it was wet out so it must've at least rained a little.It's cooler today.I just had most of my hair cut off yesterday because it was hot and I was tired of the ponytail and hair in my face.I noticed the difference this morning.I have a lot of hair and I bet I lost a pound or two sitting in that chair.She really wanted to do a pixie. I wasn't ready for that but I don't have any ponytail left.It hasn't been this short since I was 7.I more or less have had the same feathered style since the late 70's and she reminded me it was 2018 now.LOL It feels really good but I'm gonna have to retrain the curls and waves and get use to the shortness.


I've been considering cutting off my ponytail too. It's down to the bottom of my shoulder blades while in a ponytail so most days I do that double up pony tail thing, where you don't completely pull the hair through on the last wind of the band. I'm just not sure I have the guts to cut it though.


----------



## seminole wind

I used to use a claw so it wouldn't break my hair off. I would take my hair like I was going to use a band, but twist the hair and keep twisting until it folds over itself and makes an O shape and use the claw horizontally on the top part of the O.

Whether you cut your hair or not, it will grow. I do have to say that long hair put up is the easiest way to do your hair. The shorter you go, the more work it requires (mostly)


----------



## Maryellen

We had a tornado hit a few towns away at home depot yesterday


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> I used to use a claw so it wouldn't break my hair off. I would take my hair like I was going to use a band, but twist the hair and keep twisting until it folds over itself and makes an O shape and use the claw horizontally on the top part of the O.
> 
> Whether you cut your hair or not, it will grow. I do have to say that long hair put up is the easiest way to do your hair. The shorter you go, the more work it requires (mostly)


I do that sometimes with the claw thing too but my hair is so thick and heavy that I haven't found a claw strong enough, or they snap at the springy joint thinger or the teeth break off. Sometimes I just twist until it curls around itself into a bun then I put a bun cover on it, I make them in every color so I always have one that goes with whatever I'm wearing hahaha.

I completely agree with the shorter it is the more work it is, that's why I'm probably just going to go with bottom of my neck when it's down, that will make it a short ponytail. Much cooler and not as much work as going short short.


----------



## Maryellen

A tornado near hope nj from.the storm the other night


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> A tornado near hope nj from.the storm the other night
> 
> View attachment 29741


Wow, that's an incredible picture, kind of beautiful if it weren't so scary


----------



## chickenqueen

Warm and humid.They keep saying thunderstorms and I'm still waiting.I like being able to go let the chickens out and not have to put on coats,boots and a hat.I can go out as I am.


----------



## seminole wind

ME, that's quite a picture! Beautiful! Scary!


----------



## Maryellen

Nature can be beautiful and scary at the same time


----------



## dawg53

Maryellen said:


> A tornado near hope nj from.the storm the other night
> 
> View attachment 29741


Right out of the movie "Twister." YIKES!


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> Right out of the movie "Twister." YIKES!


That movie has been on yesterday and the day before on cable!

Took the dog to the vet for annuals yesterday. Well, it was pouring so bad when I left that one of the vet assistants walked us out with an umbrella. Then twice on the way home my visibility was almost 0.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> That movie has been on yesterday and the day before on cable!
> 
> Took the dog to the vet for annuals yesterday. Well, it was pouring so bad when I left that one of the vet assistants walked us out with an umbrella. Then twice on the way home my visibility was almost 0.


Yikes! I'm glad that you made it home safely. I assume the dog got a clean bill of health?


----------



## Sylie

It's overcast and humid here today, upper 70's right now. I was out in the garden trying to transplant a rhubarb plant that I dug up the other night, it didn't go well...I now have 7 rhubarb plants


----------



## chickenqueen

Damp and overcast with storms coming this afternoon.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Damp and overcast with storms coming this afternoon.


Sounds similar to us, it was foggy this morning then the sun came out off and on, it's partly cloudy right now but they are saying T storms this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## seminole wind

Sylie said:


> Yikes! I'm glad that you made it home safely. I assume the dog got a clean bill of health?


Yea, she's good. That night she didn't feel good , just laid on the floor all night. I guess it was the vaccine, 7 in 1. 
The vet caught a flea on her. I don't think it was hers. She never had any fleas. She's been on that monthly stuff for 2 years. My guess is that it jumped on her in the waiting room. 
This was the first trip I've taken with her where she didn't get sick. Maybe she's grown out of that.


----------



## Maryellen

Rain. All day... mud everywhere


----------



## Maryellen

Karen space out the vaccines, do one vaccine every 4 weeks this way she wont get sick


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Yea, she's good. That night she didn't feel good , just laid on the floor all night. I guess it was the vaccine, 7 in 1.
> The vet caught a flea on her. I don't think it was hers. She never had any fleas. She's been on that monthly stuff for 2 years. My guess is that it jumped on her in the waiting room.
> This was the first trip I've taken with her where she didn't get sick. Maybe she's grown out of that.


yeah those vaccines can really do a number on them, my dog is allergic to just about everything, his face swells, he gets lethargic, pukes etc. It's not fun.

The flea jumping on her in the waiting room is very likely. You never know what another animal has going on.


----------



## chickenqueen

70's and overcast with storms expected.I'm suppose to go to a birthday party today at the local state park.A friend turns 60 tomorrow and I plan on giving him a hard time about it(even though I'm not too far behind ).


----------



## seminole wind

Rain all week. Weeds are growing like crazy.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, next year I'm going to question the 7 in 1. I doubt she needs 7 immunizations not even including rabies. And plus one oral.


----------



## Maryellen

I only do rabies as there is rabies in nj
I stop all other vaccines once the puppy shots are done i stop


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> I only do rabies as there is rabies in nj
> I stop all other vaccines once the puppy shots are done i stop


We do the same, rabies and stop all others after puppy shots


----------



## Sylie

We have some very dark sky's going on right now, looks like it's going to pour anytime. Forecast says not until this evening but I don't know about that. It's very humid.


----------



## Maryellen

While loading 200 lbs of goat and chicken food into my suv it started pouring.... lovely


----------



## Artemis_MA

Gotta note... my chicks saved me.

I moved to MA from CT this winter, but I am still sorting through my CT house in plans for putting it on the market, probably mid June. Until I got chicks, I'd go there for two or three days mid-week, because it was the most convenient time. When I got the chicks, since I've never raised chicken before, I called a halt on that. (It is two hours away.) I really wanted to see them at least two times a day, and do whatever was needed. So.. last Tuesday, instead of being down in CT, I was up here in MA... and missed that "macroburst" that slammed into my town. Had I been at "home" there, I'd have been stuck in the house, as a tree came down over my driveway and would have trapped me there for a few days. Yes, we also lost power. At any rate, no one on my road had a tree impact their house proper... thankfully! But there were a lot of trees down all over. 

Went down Friday to salvage what I could from the freezers (the kitchen one, nada. The garage upright, yes, mostly.) 

I thanked my chicks... At least I have been mobile. I do hope people in CT can recover as speedily as possible from that storm.


----------



## dawg53

Artemis_MA said:


> Gotta note... my chicks saved me.
> 
> I moved to MA from CT this winter, but I am still sorting through my CT house in plans for putting it on the market, probably mid June. Until I got chicks, I'd go there for two or three days mid-week, because it was the most convenient time. When I got the chicks, since I've never raised chicken before, I called a halt on that. (It is two hours away.) I really wanted to see them at least two times a day, and do whatever was needed. So.. last Tuesday, instead of being down in CT, I was up here in MA... and missed that "macroburst" that slammed into my town. Had I been at "home" there, I'd have been stuck in the house, as a tree came down over my driveway and would have trapped me there for a few days. Yes, we also lost power. At any rate, no one on my road had a tree impact their house proper... thankfully! But there were a lot of trees down all over.
> 
> Went down Friday to salvage what I could from the freezers (the kitchen one, nada. The garage upright, yes, mostly.)
> 
> I thanked my chicks... At least I have been mobile. I do hope people in CT can recover as speedily as possible from that storm.


I'm glad no one was injured or killed in those storms.


----------



## DuckRunner

*27°*








*Wind: 3 m/s (S)
Humidity: 14%
In Iran *


----------



## DuckRunner

Artemis_MA said:


> Gotta note... my chicks saved me.
> 
> I moved to MA from CT this winter, but I am still sorting through my CT house in plans for putting it on the market, probably mid June. Until I got chicks, I'd go there for two or three days mid-week, because it was the most convenient time. When I got the chicks, since I've never raised chicken before, I called a halt on that. (It is two hours away.) I really wanted to see them at least two times a day, and do whatever was needed. So.. last Tuesday, instead of being down in CT, I was up here in MA... and missed that "macroburst" that slammed into my town. Had I been at "home" there, I'd have been stuck in the house, as a tree came down over my driveway and would have trapped me there for a few days. Yes, we also lost power. At any rate, no one on my road had a tree impact their house proper... thankfully! But there were a lot of trees down all over.
> 
> Went down Friday to salvage what I could from the freezers (the kitchen one, nada. The garage upright, yes, mostly.)
> 
> I thanked my chicks... At least I have been mobile. I do hope people in CT can recover as speedily as possible from that storm.


Whoa, I hope everyone's okay!


----------



## dawg53

More rain all this week and into this coming weekend. Swampy, I must be back in SE Georgia lol. Better worm your birds with all this rain Karen.


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> While loading 200 lbs of goat and chicken food into my suv it started pouring.... lovely


Oh, that's just great, don't you love that?!


----------



## Sylie

73 and only 20% chance of rain yay!! I can get into the garden today!


----------



## chickenqueen

Chilly this morning after yesterdays storm but sunny.More storms today.I need to drain the water from my sprouts that I need to plant,some leaves are turning yellow from all the rain.


----------



## DuckRunner

Had a bit of thunder in the afternoon with some rain..


----------



## chickenqueen

DR,do you get rain often?It snowed in the Sahara Desert this year.How cold do your winters get?


----------



## DuckRunner

chickenqueen said:


> DR,do you get rain often?It snowed in the Sahara Desert this year.How cold do your winters get?


You may think Iran is really hot, which it is, but the winters are HORRIFIC. Snow comes up to my waist-chest, it's *reaaaaaaaaallly *cold!


----------



## chickenqueen

Wow!!!I never imagined it would snow that much in Iran but never really thought about it.Iran is worse than Ohio,where I live.Learned 2 things today.....


----------



## DuckRunner

chickenqueen said:


> Wow!!!I never imagined it would snow that much in Iran but never really thought about it.Iran is worse than Ohio,where I live.Learned 2 things today.....


 I remember when once it was _*F-F-Frosty *_in Iran and I was desperately clutching a blanket lol


----------



## chickenqueen

So,what season are you in now?We're late spring but I know Australia is opposite and in late fall,Europe is about the same as us and that's all I know.


----------



## DuckRunner

chickenqueen said:


> So,what season are you in now?We're late spring but I know Australia is opposite and in late fall,Europe is about the same as us and that's all I know.


We're in late spring as well. But VERY hot! I was literally dying on the floor this morning

This is what I felt like doing


----------



## chickenqueen

Cool,same weather.We haven't gotten hot yet but I've got the ice bottles in the freezer for when it does and the poultry gets ice water.


----------



## DuckRunner

chickenqueen said:


> Cool,same weather.We haven't gotten hot yet but I've got the ice bottles in the freezer for when it does and the poultry gets ice water.


----------



## Artemis_MA

dawg53 said:


> I'm glad no one was injured or killed in those storms.


 Actually, two people in CT were killed when trees fell on their cars. Very sad.


----------



## chickenqueen

Overcast,cool and very humid.Storms today.Last night we had a tornado warnings come over our phones so we raced around getting the bird cages covered and away from the windows.Then I turned on the local station and found out it was south of us,thankfully.So we uncovered the birds and put the cages back.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Overcast,cool and very humid.Storms today.Last night we had a tornado warnings come over our phones so we raced around getting the bird cages covered and away from the windows.Then I turned on the local station and found out it was south of us,thankfully.So we uncovered the birds and put the cages back.


Better safe than sorry.

Today is supposed to be 80 and sunny, the rest of the next 10 days will be 89 and 90.


----------



## seminole wind

More rain. I'm even looking for a short break in the rain to run out and "plant" my eggplant seeds. And flower seeds.


----------



## DuckRunner

Artemis_MA said:


> Actually, two people in CT were killed when trees fell on their cars. Very sad.


Oh, how tragic! I feel sorry for their families


----------



## seminole wind

Well with all the lightning in Fla, there's times when you don't want to use an umbrella. So I got a nice used rain coat, LL Bean, for $15.00. Great bargain!


----------



## DuckRunner

seminolewind said:


> Well with all the lightning in Fla, there's times when you don't want to use an umbrella. So I got a nice used rain coat, LL Bean, for $15.00. Great bargain!


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Well with all the lightning in Fla, there's times when you don't want to use an umbrella. So I got a nice used rain coat, LL Bean, for $15.00. Great bargain!


I have a really nice pair of muck boots that I love dearly but they developed a slice in the side up about quarter inch from the top of the sole. I bought some of that Flex Seal liquid gunk and painted it on them, it cracked in the same spot as the slice (don't buy flex seal, it's junk) then I tried the Flex tape, it came right off as soon as the boots got wet (don't buy Flex Tape, it's junk) So I put a piece of duct tape over it, that lasted a few days then it came off too. I don't want to get rid of my lovely boots so now I just wear a wal mart bag over my foot when I'm wearing them hahaha.


----------



## chickenqueen

Last night Dale was in bed asleep when a bolt of lightening struck close and the accompanying thunder clap was here,now.Scared Dale,he thought it hit the house,the birds went flying all over the house and the geese jumped 5' in the air.Ahhh,springtime in Ohio.Today it's sunny and cool and the storms are done for a day or two.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Last night Dale was in bed asleep when a bolt of lightening struck close and the accompanying thunder clap was here,now.Scared Dale,he thought it hit the house,the birds went flying all over the house and the geese jumped 5' in the air.Ahhh,springtime in Ohio.Today it's sunny and cool and the storms are done for a day or two.


I'm sorry that everyone got startled, that stinks. I'm glad it didn't hit your house though! Sounds like nice garden weather  I'm heading out to the garden right now, it's sunny and 78 right now, on it's way up to 87 so I probably won't be out there very long.


----------



## Maryellen

DR iran gets snow? Thats so odd lol. I always thought it was too hot there for snow. 
Do you like living there? 
What do they do when there is that much snow? Like here schools shut down, businesses close with that much snow


----------



## dawg53

I mowed the yard again today. I just mowed it last Friday, with all the rain we're having, it's growing real fast. We've got big rains coming this weekend and next week, maybe a tropical depression or tropical storm coming in out of the Gulf.


----------



## seminole wind

If you like drastic changes in weather and almost daily thunderstorms, Florida is the place. Always interesting weather. My house hasn't been hit but we lost a large tree about 200 ft back in the yard , and recently lighting hit and split a large oak 100 feet from the front of our house. Then there's an area that goes from Jacksonville to Tampa (?) they call Lightning alley.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> If you like drastic changes in weather and almost daily thunderstorms, Florida is the place. Always interesting weather. My house hasn't been hit but we lost a large tree about 200 ft back in the yard , and recently lighting hit and split a large oak 100 feet from the front of our house. Then there's an area that goes from Jacksonville to Tampa (?) they call Lightning alley.


I love lightning, it's beautiful. I don't like when it hits stuff like trees and houses but to watch it in the sky....


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> I mowed the yard again today. I just mowed it last Friday, with all the rain we're having, it's growing real fast. We've got big rains coming this weekend and next week, maybe a tropical depression or tropical storm coming in out of the Gulf.


It's okay by me- my sprinkler system needs repair. Now the hot tub motor is shorting out (?).


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny and cool but the sun is brutal.Holes have opened up on the Sun and we have decreased atmosphere and solar rays are getting through.Make sure you wear sunscreen,especially the youngsters.


----------



## seminole wind

I've worn sunblock and a hat since 1980- when my ex bought a boat.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I've worn sunblock and a hat since 1980- when my ex bought a boat.


Speaking of boat, I took mine out the week before and tested the hydrofoil. It work great, kept the bow down at all speeds with no loss of power at top speed. Love it.


----------



## Maryellen

Sunny and 80 here.


----------



## seminole wind

Dawg, I don't want to here what fun you're having ! LOLOLOL!
It's really unfortunate that I have no family that will go out on a boat. I am dying to have one but weighing that against always being alone- takes a long hard think. Especially now when the snowflakes, I mean snowbirds are leaving and selling. A 19 foot center console is a steal to buy right now! 

I think you did the right thing when you bought a new motor. At least you never have to question it's history.


----------



## chickenqueen

More storms this weekend but it's keeping the temps down.


----------



## dawg53

It has rained here every day since I took the boat out, except yesterday and I had to mow the yard. I'm jinxed.


----------



## chickenqueen

Bummer!!!Is the tropical storm headed your way?It's warm and humid today but overcast.We could get rain/storms and maybe not.That's the best the weather guessers could give us.


----------



## Maryellen

88 at 11:47 am.. tstorms today. I really hate hot humid weather


----------



## Sylie

Today is already 84 on it's way to 95. We had a storm last night that took out a bunch of my corn and laid all my beets over.


----------



## seminole wind

Oh no, how awful! Are beets worth growing? How do you eat them?
It's been raining so much that I have more weeds than plants. My daughter called and wants to know what she can plant for a line of privacy, zone 7-8, evergreen. I mentioned privet/Lagustrum, and arborvitaes. Privet grows fast and could be evergreen where she is. I'm glad she's getting into gardening.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Oh no, how awful! Are beets worth growing? How do you eat them?
> It's been raining so much that I have more weeds than plants. My daughter called and wants to know what she can plant for a line of privacy, zone 7-8, evergreen. I mentioned privet/Lagustrum, and arborvitaes. Privet grows fast and could be evergreen where she is. I'm glad she's getting into gardening.


Beets are awesome, they are high in vitamins, calcium, magnesium. I like them raw or pickled. If you pickle them the juice can be used in the spring to dye Easter eggs. The juice can also be used to dye cloth, natural yarn, wool (anything not synthetic it doesn't like to stick to the synthetic yarn for very long, a wash or two and it fades and eventually comes out altogether). You can boil them and add butter and whatever other seasonings you like. Beet greens can be used like lettuce or boiled and eaten like spinach. They grow fast and are pretty hardy, they are laid over right now but they'll pop back up and no damage done to the beet itself because it's underground.


----------



## seminole wind

Nice. 
Today I made Hummus and then Martha Stewart Tahini cookies. It was all good but I feel I put too much tahini in the hummus. (Tahini is ground sesame seeds with a bit of olive oil.) But it came out good. The cookies were beautiful and I burnt a few. But still good. I hate when things don't come out like I want.

Yesterday was the worst. I made Leberkase, which is like a meat loaf that's similar to the look of bologna. It's made of pork and beef ground then pureed with spices . It's difficult to make because it needs a lot of ice put in while making it. I thought I pureed it enough, and I have to say I did. BUT I think it was overcooked because it came out really dry. All the juices cooked out of it. It did taste good. But the texture to me is not appetizing. And the dryness sucked.


----------



## chickenqueen

I hate when you put a lot of effort into making something and something goes wrong.Like,my cheesecakes ALWAYS crack.We had some good storms yesterday while I was out.I raced it home and got my windows closed literally 2 min before the downpour.I needed to go to the store but waited the storm out.On the way to the store,I found a young box turtle in the middle of the road,still alive and in one piece.I stopped traffic and got it before it got run over,people hate when I do that,as if that 2 seconds I cost them ruined their lives.Now,if I'd gone with Plan A,I wouldn't have been able to save the turtle so a win-win situation and I didn't even get wet.I turned it loose in the yard and hope it makes it to the back woods before the yard dries and we cut grass.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> I hate when you put a lot of effort into making something and something goes wrong.Like,my cheesecakes ALWAYS crack.We had some good storms yesterday while I was out.I raced it home and got my windows closed literally 2 min before the downpour.I needed to go to the store but waited the storm out.On the way to the store,I found a young box turtle in the middle of the road,still alive and in one piece.I stopped traffic and got it before it got run over,people hate when I do that,as if that 2 seconds I cost them ruined their lives.Now,if I'd gone with Plan A,I wouldn't have been able to save the turtle so a win-win situation and I didn't even get wet.I turned it loose in the yard and hope it makes it to the back woods before the yard dries and we cut grass.


Good for you saving that turtle! I would have done the same thing, forget the haters!


----------



## seminole wind

CQ, didn't you know that the best cheesecakes are the cracked ones?

Still raining here. But Dawg is getting the brunt of it. I think it's all to do with that tropical storm that came north.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> CQ, didn't you know that the best cheesecakes are the cracked ones?
> 
> Still raining here. But Dawg is getting the brunt of it. I think it's all to do with that tropical storm that came north.


I totally agree, I'll take a cracked cheesecake any day, all day.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> CQ, didn't you know that the best cheesecakes are the cracked ones?
> 
> Still raining here. But Dawg is getting the brunt of it. I think it's all to do with that tropical storm that came north.


It's not bad here, off and on rain and a little wind. No deluges like the guessers were predicting.


----------



## seminole wind

It's rained about 2 inches in the past few days. I try to do some outside stuff between raindrops!


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> It's rained about 2 inches in the past few days. I try to do some outside stuff between raindrops!


We haven't gotten any significant rain in almost a week, the last time it rained was about 4 days ago and we got 2 tenths of an inch. I had to water the garden tonight.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sunny,warm and humid.It may storm,it may not storm.There was less water standing on the ground today and I hope to get in the tomatoes and peppers and weed,if it's not too wet.


----------



## seminole wind

There's a severe band off the coast here. I wonder if something will come of it. Gotta visit my horse either way.


----------



## Sylie

sunny and hot here, last I checked it was 100 but that was about an hour ago.


----------



## Nm156

96,,, probably will have some fried chicken later on.


----------



## dawg53

Nm156 said:


> 96,,, probably will have some fried chicken later on.


LOL


----------



## dawg53

Wow! We're getting hard wind driven rains from Alberto, trees are blowing back and forth ugh.
I just checked the radar, it's a rain band...no wonder.


----------



## seminole wind

I got a ride in this morning. This evening major downpours- Loud!


----------



## chickenqueen

TS Alberto makes it here Wed or Thurs.You all down south don't need to share with us yankees,we get enough rain......


----------



## seminole wind

CQ, it always sounds like you get more rain.


----------



## Sylie

it's 91 right now and sunny but they are saying t storms tonight and tomorrow. We can definitely use rain.


----------



## chickenqueen

We're expecting on and off storms through Fri but the weekend is suppose to be nice.I need to get the rest of the back mowed before it gets here.I cut 1/2 yesterday and the yard is still wet out there,frogs were jumping everywhere from the puddles in the yard.


----------



## seminole wind

Major downpours again. I got to fix the areas I blocked off the stream of water and make it river thru the middle of the garden. This "river" comes out of a rain gutter and travels 40 feet!


----------



## Sylie

We had t storms last night, a lot of thunder and lightning. Our dog is terrified of loud noises (4th of July is a NIGHTMARE) so it was a rough night for everyone in our house with the dog barking and howling every time thunder cracked. Today is a little breezy and a little cooler thankfully but the sun is out and is supposed to get to 88 which is MUCH cooler than the 100+ that we have been having the past 4 days. My garden is a mud pit!


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Major downpours again. I got to fix the areas I blocked off the stream of water and make it river thru the middle of the garden. This "river" comes out of a rain gutter and travels 40 feet!


Wow! I thought my garden was bad with standing water but it's nothing compared to that!


----------



## seminole wind

a river runs thru it. It comes from the rain gutter off 2 roofs, and because of the lay of the land for 20 feet it flows right thru the garden depositing sand everywhere including into my plant beds . So I tried to block off all drainage from going into the garden. A lot of work. So I'll redo it just making the "river" deeper so it doesn't affect the plants, just runs down the middle. Kinda me going with the flow. Much easier. I'll have enough beans tomorrow for a meal!

You all have turned me into you all with your planting veggies and cooking, and now a smoker. Gosh thanks a bunch for leading me back to my "roots".


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> a river runs thru it. It comes from the rain gutter off 2 roofs, and because of the lay of the land for 20 feet it flows right thru the garden depositing sand everywhere including into my plant beds . So I tried to block off all drainage from going into the garden. A lot of work. So I'll redo it just making the "river" deeper so it doesn't affect the plants, just runs down the middle. Kinda me going with the flow. Much easier. I'll have enough beans tomorrow for a meal!
> 
> You all have turned me into you all with your planting veggies and cooking, and now a smoker. Gosh thanks a bunch for leading me back to my "roots".


MWAHAHAHA we sucked you into the dark side! (it's okay, we have cookies here!)


----------



## chickenqueen

It could be worse.At least your new found roots will feed you fresh,tasty food.As long as you didn't get GMO/hybrid veggies,you're getting back to the veggies our ancestors grew,the real stuff and not the fake food grown somewhere in a laboratory that isn't good for you.


----------



## seminole wind

Mostly heirloom seeds. I could have been more organized than I was. I didn't use my space well.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Mostly heirloom seeds. I could have been more organized than I was. I didn't use my space well.


I did that too this year, I just wasn't thinking or something and did it so upsidebackwards that I'm surprised I got as much in as I did.


----------



## Nm156

There is no GMO vegtables. If you're buying seeds from a "packet" they are not GMO. All GMO seeds will require a contract that you can't collect seeds .


----------



## dawg53

I thought we were going to have our first rain free day today in a long time...wrong answer.
Thunderstorm going on right now.


----------



## Sylie

dawg53 said:


> I thought we were going to have our first rain free day today in a long time...wrong answer.
> Thunderstorm going on right now.


I'm sorry  We could actually use a little rain here, wanna send me a small bit of yours? Don't over do it but a little would be nice


----------



## dawg53

Sylie said:


> I'm sorry  We could actually use a little rain here, wanna send me a small bit of yours? Don't over do it but a little would be nice


Sure, I'll send you some rain. Where do you live?


----------



## chickenqueen

It's raining here,too.We're dealing with remnants of Alberto.It was really windy yesterday and I thought for sure it was going to knock a tree down or two.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> It's raining here,too.We're dealing with remnants of Alberto.It was really windy yesterday and I thought for sure it was going to knock a tree down or two.


yeeks! I hope today is a little less windy, it can be scary watching big things get blown around.


----------



## Sylie

dawg53 said:


> Sure, I'll send you some rain. Where do you live?


Iowa


----------



## seminole wind

Iowa? Corn country?


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Iowa? Corn country?


corn and soybeans, yes


----------



## dawg53

It poured rain again yesterday afternoon and the yard flooded again. The rains also came with marble size hail but it didnt last long and no damage. Ponte Vedra Beach got hammered with golf ball size hail. I bet there are alot of hail damaged cars and trucks over there. 
Move to Florida Sylie, the state motto is the "Sunshine State." Hahahahaha!


----------



## Sylie

dawg53 said:


> It poured rain again yesterday afternoon and the yard flooded again. The rains also came with marble size hail but it didnt last long and no damage. Ponte Vedra Beach got hammered with golf ball size hail. I bet there are alot of hail damaged cars and trucks over there.
> Move to Florida Sylie, the state motto is the "Sunshine State." Hahahahaha!


I'm sorry about your hail and am glad there was no damage for you but don't take this wrong... NO WAY IN HEDOUBLEHOCKEYSTICKS would I move to Florida hahaha  I don't do hot and humid. It's been terrible up here this week with the heat and humidity and no end in sight, I really don't think moving into a state where this is the norm would be a good choice for me


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm with you,Sylie!!!I'm happy in corn/soybean country,tone thing I've noticed is the intensity of the Sun.It's brutal!!!Increased solar coronas,holes and weakened atmosphere have been very noticeable.Any one else notice it this year?


----------



## seminole wind

I see it as having 4 months of heat and humidity , then perfect weather for 8 months. Approximately.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> I'm with you,Sylie!!!I'm happy in corn/soybean country,tone thing I've noticed is the intensity of the Sun.It's brutal!!!Increased solar coronas,holes and weakened atmosphere have been very noticeable.Any one else notice it this year?


Absolutely! it definitely can be brutal here. Most people don't think that being in the center of the country could be bad but they don't understand it is the center of the country lol


----------



## Sylie

_We had a t storm this morning, the rain was coming down like....rain. Not torrential like you would expect for all of the lightning and thunder we had. I expected to see rivers running everywhere and drenched duck/chicken runs but it really was just rain. You know what I mean?_


----------



## Steinwand

The weather is super duper annoying ugh!!! Rain rain rain and little more torrential downpour, perfect weather for ducks but... I don't have ducks... the poor chickens look terrible I put that red lake dirt stuff in there nesting boxes and it keeps the eggs clean! Anyway my Sebright hen Is so funny she escapes every day too free range but she lays her eggs wherever sooo... I made her a little nesting box and put it under the porch on top of our hay bin, she loves it!!


----------



## dawg53

Sylie said:


> I'm sorry about your hail and am glad there was no damage for you but don't take this wrong... NO WAY IN HEDOUBLEHOCKEYSTICKS would I move to Florida hahaha  I don't do hot and humid. It's been terrible up here this week with the heat and humidity and no end in sight, I really don't think moving into a state where this is the norm would be a good choice for me


Aw c'mon now. We have no cold winter to speak of, maybe 3 or 4 early morning temps of upper 20's to low 30's in the winter, very rarely get snow and very low chances for tornadoes in northeast Florida. Great fishing too, salt or fresh water. AND most importantly...NO state taxes! LOL.
Heck, you guys got the heat right now lol! Come on down!


----------



## Sylie

dawg53 said:


> Aw c'mon now. We have no cold winter to speak of, maybe 3 or 4 early morning temps of upper 20's to low 30's in the winter, very rarely get snow and very low chances for tornadoes in northeast Florida. Great fishing too, salt or fresh water. AND most importantly...NO state taxes! LOL.
> Heck, you guys got the heat right now lol! Come on down!


lol you make it sound so tempting but I'll take my tornadoes over a hurricane any day. I lived in Massachusetts long enough to know that I do not like the coast. Sorry but not even the temptation of no state taxes could get me to move down there.


----------



## dawg53

With hurricanes you have plenty of time to prepare and stay, or leave. Not so with tornadoes. I dont blame you for leaving Taxachusetts lol. That's why all them New Englander's move down here.
It's tough to find a true Floridian down here. I'm not one neither. I'm a Georgia Bulldawg


----------



## Steinwand

Actually yes I would take hurricane over tornado


----------



## Steinwand

Hurricanes you can plan for Tornados are ifi


----------



## seminole wind

Tornados are so friggin dangerous. I haven't been in a real bad hurricane.

Today was officially a real hot and humid day. More humid than hot.


----------



## dawg53

We got heavy rain again yesterday afternoon. The weatherguessers keep saying there will be less chances of rain each day or no rain in the forecast. They are soooo wrong grrrr.
They have all this so called marvelous whizo technology to forecast the weather, yet they blow it.
To me it's very simple. When I'm outside at night or early morning and see rings around the moon, it means it's going to rain. OR, if I hear frogs croaking, a sure sign it's going to rain soon. 
How simple is that? High winds coming out of the southwest, a cold front is coming...thunderstorms coming during warm weather, maybe not in cooler weather, but colder temps coming. Easy peasy.
They need to quit relying on their inaccurate computers and go outside to see and listen to the obvious.
My rant is over. I'm done for the day lol.


----------



## chickenqueen

I agree 100%.I was watching the weather and according to their radar,it was storming here.Looking out the window,it was sunny and dry.The weather is now fake news,too.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> I agree 100%.I was watching the weather and according to their radar,it was storming here.Looking out the window,it was sunny and dry.The weather is now fake news,too.


Yesterday is a perfect example of what you said...the radar showed a rain shower in the afternoon but it was sunny and just a few puffy little clouds floating around  
I agree with @dawg53 , with all of their fancy technology you would think they could get it right.


----------



## dawg53

Karen once said that she had a great weatherman where she lived. I offered to trade our goofballs for her weatherman. She flat out refused and said "no way."

You are right CQ; fake news/fake weather


----------



## seminole wind

Yea we have Dennis , ABC news, Tampa. The reason we like him is because he explains everything and will say if there's a maybe. He's also very good at forecasting direction of hurricanes and if it's hard to tell he says so and explains why. So people really like him. 5 oclock news.


----------



## seminole wind

Today chance of thunderstorms. I have a date to ride tonight at 5. It's beautiful riding late.


----------



## Steinwand

Today chance of swelling!!!! I got stung by a wasp in the eye lmfao


----------



## Sylie

Steinwand said:


> Today chance of swelling!!!! I got stung by a wasp in the eye lmfao


Oh no  I hope you're okay


----------



## Steinwand

Lol yes I'm fine it just hurts soooooooooooooooo bad


----------



## Sylie

Steinwand said:


> Lol yes I'm fine it just hurts soooooooooooooooo bad


I bet it does


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Today chance of thunderstorms. I have a date to ride tonight at 5. It's beautiful riding late.


A date riding your horse lol.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Today chance of thunderstorms. I have a date to ride tonight at 5. It's beautiful riding late.


Did you get your ride in last night?


----------



## chickenqueen

Weather has been great all weekend.Today upper 70's and sunny.Yard dried up quick once I got the grass cut,I got the asparagus bed weeded and tilled a couple of rows.Got to take advantage of it and get the garden done this week.I don't feel too bad,the farmers don't have all of their fields planted,either.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Weather has been great all weekend.Today upper 70's and sunny.Yard dried up quick once I got the grass cut,I got the asparagus bed weeded and tilled a couple of rows.Got to take advantage of it and get the garden done this week.I don't feel too bad,the farmers don't have all of their fields planted,either.


Awesome! yesterday was sunny and 79 but had a really nice cool breeze so I got to go out into the garden a bit too.
Today is supposed to be 80 but there is less breeze, speaking of....I should be out there weeding while it's still cool (vs. being here on the computer lol!)


----------



## chickenqueen

Me,too!!!


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Me,too!!!


here is it, 2 hours later and I still haven't gotten out there, I ended up having to run a couple errands for my parents (they live with us due to health reasons) and now I'm here, on the computer again! *smh* lol


----------



## seminole wind

ME I hope your eye feels better.

Sylie, I was going to leave the house at 430 and there was a major downpour here , then at the barn 6 miles east. So it was cancelled. Today I wait for the hot tub guy, tomorrow the sprinkler guy, still have to call the housepaint guy and an electrician to put up new ceiling fans outside.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> ME I hope your eye feels better.
> 
> Sylie, I was going to leave the house at 430 and there was a major downpour here , then at the barn 6 miles east. So it was cancelled. Today I wait for the hot tub guy, tomorrow the sprinkler guy, still have to call the housepaint guy and an electrician to put up new ceiling fans outside.


geeze, are you foreseeing a chance to get that ride anytime this summer??!! lol 
Maybe you'll have a chance next week.


----------



## seminole wind

I think I'm waiting for 2 appts tomorrow. But wed or Thursday might be good.

Today was kinda nice . We had a nice cooler breeze in the afternoon aside from hot and humid.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> I think I'm waiting for 2 appts tomorrow. But wed or Thursday might be good.
> 
> Today was kinda nice . We had a nice cooler breeze in the afternoon aside from hot and humid.


OH I hope you get to!


----------



## dawg53

Very nice outside this morning. The cold front went through last night, the same one yall were talking about. I'm sure it'll still be hot, but lower humidity which will be worth it.
No rain yesterday yayyy!


----------



## chickenqueen

Really cool this am.The furnace kicked on and I'm sitting here in a sweatshirt and pj bottoms.We may get rain this evening but then sunny and warming back up.


----------



## Sylie

dawg53 said:


> Very nice outside this morning. The cold front went through last night, the same one yall were talking about. I'm sure it'll still be hot, but lower humidity which will be worth it.
> No rain yesterday yayyy!


It's really nice outside right now for us too. Nice breeze, sunny but still a bit cool. I just came in from weeding the garden and I wasn't sure I wanted to lol!


----------



## Steinwand

NO RAIN for 2 whole days Hallelujah!! the chickens have been moved and the pullets are laying!! life is good...


----------



## seminole wind

Yesterday evening was weird. Really humid but this dry cool breeze kicked in. I spent a few hours weeding and planting 2 plants. My daylilies are doing really well.  One of my new rose bushes had about 7 buds getting ready to bloom and Poof! Someone ate them. Boy am I mad.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Yesterday evening was weird. Really humid but this dry cool breeze kicked in. I spent a few hours weeding and planting 2 plants. My daylilies are doing really well.  One of my new rose bushes had about 7 buds getting ready to bloom and Poof! Someone ate them. Boy am I mad.


Do you have any suspects? I'd be mad too!


----------



## Steinwand

Our dogs are the prime suspects when it comes too missing flowers


----------



## seminole wind

I would have to say chickens. I have no deer. The bushes are small yet so they can reach the buds. I guess they're not going to leave any of my plants alone.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> I would have to say chickens. I have no deer. The bushes are small yet so they can reach the buds. I guess they're not going to leave any of my plants alone.


I'm sorry  Can you put a chicken wire fence around them? from a distance you can hardly see the wire and it will keep them from picking at it.


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,my dog ran through the asparagus bed,breaking a lot of them.The more I yelled at him,the more he did it.I'm really mad and now I have to fence it in,too.Sunny,dry,warm.Good day to put the fence up.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Yeah,my dog ran through the asparagus bed,breaking a lot of them.The more I yelled at him,the more he did it.I'm really mad and now I have to fence it in,too.Sunny,dry,warm.Good day to put the fence up.


Oh geeze, I'm sorry about that too 

Sunny, warm and breezy here right now, it's supposed to get to 90 later but hopefully the breeze will help.


----------



## nannypattyrn

This has been the strangest winter. It’s like a a spring day here in SE Oklahoma. We’ve usually had at least one really freezing spells or even a good snow. It’s sunny, clear, and windy. Typical Oklahoma spring weather.


----------



## robin416

Chili, wet, dreary. Good thing I'm not in a bad mood or this weather would be like I ordered it up.


----------



## dawg53

I had two bowls of chili yesterday afternoon hahaha! It's clearing from all the rain we had yesterday and temps will drop this afternoon. Supposed to be in the 30's Saturday morning.


----------



## Maryellen

Rain. again...


----------



## robin416

LOL, dawg, I had Chili on the mind because that's what I fixed for dinner last night.

Pretty much a repeat of yesterday. And my Guinea pen has a big leak that I'm going to have to fix.


----------



## robin416

Dangit!!! It's flippin cold out there right now. But they say we'll be back up in the 60's almost immediately. Cold plus wet is nasty.


----------



## lover of birds

It has been getting colder here today. It was nice this past week with the mild temperatures to get some things done outside, that didn't get done in November because it was too cold, and snowed.


----------



## lover of birds

First day of winter! I'll be counting up on minuets of daylight now instead of subtracting, starting tomorrow.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We got up to 62 sunny days for the day of winter on Okla. I really ready for some cooler winter weather! Robin it sounds more like you’re in here in Okla Andre are more south!


----------



## robin416

We started at 45 and we ended at 45. If it wasn't so wet it wouldn't be so miserable out there. At least the wind stopped.


----------



## robin416

This is so not normal for here at this time of year, right now it's 68 out there. And from the long range it should stay in the 60's during the day. 

Who wants to take bets we get slammed in the future?


----------



## nannypattyrn

I’m still waiting for winter! It’s either going to completely bypass us or we’re still going to be digging out in March! Lol, I’m taking a break and have a window open!


----------



## dawg53

70's here but storms on the way, typical. No doubt January and February will be cold months ahead.


----------



## robin416

Well, the rain that Patsy sent my way gave us a tornado warning. It's a bit cooler out there now but not by much. 

This is scary for what it might mean for the Summer.


----------



## nannypattyrn

For sure Robin! Oklahoma may be in for a rocky ride. Thankfully, I do have a “ fraidy hole”!


----------



## robin416

Well, I don't have a bolt hole. Might be something I should give some serious thought to if this keeps up.


----------



## dawg53

It was actually 80 today! I thought it felt warmer than low 70's...humidity too and now it's raining.


----------



## robin416

Patsy sent that to you dawg. Or maybe it was me passing on to you what came from her. 

They were making noises about flooding going on somewhere in SE AL. I was busy and didn't pay attention to where.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I don’t think we’re going to have winter this year. It’s been wet though. A few degrees cooler a few days ago and we would have had a mess with ice and snow.


----------



## robin416

That kind of sort of happened in the N. GA mountains in 93. No winter to speak of then in March there was a blizzard that shut the south down. The Florida panhandle even got snow. 

I'll bet dawg remembers that one well.


----------



## Maryellen

Rain here. Mud season in january . My run is mud, i had to add more sand to it


----------



## robin416

I fixed my mud issues in N. Ga, in my paddock with a load of crusher run. Not the best fix for a chicken run though.


----------



## lover of birds

I started on a spring project yesterday. I might as well get a head start on it while the weather is like spring. It's going to be a very large flower bed, and am removing the sod.


----------



## robin416

Better you than me. I'm all for the planting part, the prep? I hate it. 

Instead of getting up to it being in the 60's, it's finally more normal now in the high 30's.


----------



## dawg53

Mid 40's at night, mid 60's and deep blue skies during the day, love it!


----------



## robin416

Yeah, finally. It's still super wet out there from all the days of rain.

I forgot to tell you about the tornadoes from the other night. At 4 AM my weather alert went off (that was the first time), I had absolutely no interest in getting out of bed to listen to what it had to say. Turns out the next day there was a story about the tornado that took out a semi and did damage to some houses around the corner from me. Oops.


----------



## nannypattyrn

What a beautiful spring day in January


----------



## nannypattyrn

Robin, this may be the best way for me to send you pictures!


----------



## robin416

Days like today are here for us to enjoy.


----------



## robin416

I was wondering what you used. You could always use hub's phone since I know how his works.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I used my tablet! Go figure! I guess since it's  it worked ok. I don't know why it doesn't to your iPhone.


----------



## robin416

The pics aren't going to my Iphone, it's on my computer. I think the difference is this forum automatically appropriately sizes pics where email doesn't.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Ok, that makes sense. You will probably get several replies when when ever the server gets things fixed on this end.


----------



## robin416

Looks like the 70 degree days are over, for now. It's way humid out there so not being hot makes it less oppressive.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yep, for us, too. It’s 60 and hazy outside. Tonight is supposed to be 35 with rain moving in for the weekend.


----------



## robin416

Like I figured, I got your wind here today. Temps are bad but the wind makes it a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We are getting ready to lose our spring in January temps. We did get the flower beds cleaned out.
















This is the biggest of them. We are surrounded with oak trees. Hubs got a lot of leaves and acorns burned today.


----------



## robin416

It's huge. When you said you were cleaning out your flower beds I had no idea it was a half acre.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It is very big! Jim moved the rocks in several years ago with his little tractor. The big oak trees give such good shade that I can grow hostas and creeping Jenny. Somehow I even have a garlic come up. Coral Bells do well. There’s a few other things that are dormant right now. The other flower beds aren’t anywhere close as big as that one.


----------



## robin416

How in the heck did he do that? Our tractor was bigger than yours and it would have struggled with those size rocks. 

OK, when Spring brings everything back to life a pic would be nice since I don't have anything like that in my flower beds.


----------



## nannypattyrn

He drug or pushed them most of the way. They were all on the property just in different areas. I helped some. I needed something to hold the soil in because that area slopes towards the driveway and road. I couldn’t keep any good soil contained. I’ll get pictures when everything wakes up.


----------



## robin416

I won't mention the sandy soil I have here and the lack of large rocks or much rocks of any kind. But that sandy soil means I have to water more frequently if I want flowers to live.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We have heavy clay soil that has to be amended to just be light enough to plant anything in. We’ve put peanut hulls, sand, leaves and anything else that we thought would help. We used to compost and do as much organic as possible. Jim used the amended soil from the garden to amend the flower beds. It was constant. Then we finally discovered raised beds and the lasagna type raised beds which have been much better and less work.


----------



## robin416

We had soil that was awful in TN. Not so much clay as this stuff that looked like over worked dirt. I noticed it when I looked at the property before buying it. I even asked the agent what was wrong with it. I tried to plant something in front of the house and couldn't get past the first inch of dirt.


----------



## dawg53

I dumped a big wheelbarrow full of oak leaves in each chicken pen day before yesterday. Now the leaves are scattered everywhere in the pens lol. 
No more gardens or flower beds for me... tired of the weather extremes wiping out everything, including my wallet lol.


----------



## robin416

So true, that's why I'm letting Monkey Grass take over my flower beds. I'm tired of the weeding and seeing the sun destroy the plants. 

The birds really love those leaves. Mine have so much fun scratching through them when I blow them towards their hang out area.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We used to put leaves in our chicken runs. They love bed it and scratched them all around. We would rake them out of the coop and then used them for fertilized compost in the raised beds.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Looks like about all the winter we're going to get.








Front porch








Back porch


----------



## robin416

In my book, that's plenty.

They said me might see a few flurries here once it gets here. That will shut everything down for sure.


----------



## robin416

Here it comes, the weather alert has gone off three times in the last half hour. They just included my county in the tornado watch until 9 tonight. This time I'll pay attention since there was the one a couple of weeks ago that was around the corner from me.


----------



## JediPat

I got back from Chicago last weekend, it was humid and hot there, I come home to dry Idaho heat for 3 days and now a cold front comes in. Mother Nature...you're crazy.


----------



## robin416

I can guarantee you'd suffer down this way. I've lived in the South for 30 years now and I'm suffering. It's beyond nasty out there. 

If you have any influence please send that cool front this way. Please, please, please.


----------



## JediPat

This is why I am navigating further west, 1 more state over and we will be PNW coastal territory. Almost time for us to move, about 2 to 3 more years then I can have all the cool and wet weather I want.


----------



## robin416

I lived for too short of a time in WA State. They were actually concerned about the lack of rain.


----------



## patsimanning

This sure doesn’t feel like August in Oklahoma! We just got 2 inches of rain and we only have another day or two of the upper 90s left. We have a cold front coming through tomorrow that is supposed to keep our temps in the 80s for the rest of August and into September.


----------



## Maryellen

75 here in nj where i am. Beautiful cool crisp. my favorite weather


----------



## robin416

Yeah, yeah, yeah. You two keep bragging about how "nice" it is in your neck of the woods. The humidity here is through the roof, we're more than a foot down on rain, it's hot. So, nothing to brag about here in the weather department.


----------



## patsimanning

Lol!! We had our share of that last year and several years before that. I thought we were in for it again until 2 days ago and the skies fell down!


----------



## robin416

Remember what I said about the rain fairy tale the weather guessers told us? Well, I looked and they've dropped all the rain chances to less than 50% and it's become isolated instead of area wide.


----------



## patsimanning

That just stinks!! We’re supposed to have a high of 97 tomorrow and 79 with 80% chance of rain Tuesday! Maybe the high over you and the South will move out soon!


----------



## robin416

I just looked at the radar, there is some stuff down in the panhandle of FL moving this way. The negative is the time of day. Generally rain dies off as the day gets later.


----------



## lover of birds

Cooler here north. Nice that the humidity has dropped. 50-60s at night, and 70s to low 80s during the day this week.


----------



## robin416

That rain I was watching coming from the South, I don't know what happened to it but the bit of rain I got last night came from the North. 

Thank you, LOB, for sending that bit of rain my way. I really needed it.


----------



## patsimanning

98 today 78 tomorrow and rain predicted for the south east part of Oklahoma.


----------



## robin416

I imagine we're going to be hot and steamy tomorrow. We got rain several times today but when it moved out the air got thick. 

Another month and I should see some relief. Maybe.


----------



## patsimanning

That sounds like a recipe for a sauna! I guess you could just get out back and take a steam bath!


----------



## robin416

Pretty much. We needed the rain, badly. I just realized we don't usually see rain in August. That's the dry month.

I need to see what they think that storm is doing down near the islands.


----------



## patsimanning

August is usually our hot dry month, too. This is very unusual for us.


----------



## robin416

So, we're in the same weather pattern. The difference is I'll be seeing low 90's yours is up there in the stratosphere. 

Oh before I forget, it's happy dance time. They decided that tomorrow has a high probability for more rain.


----------



## patsimanning

That’s awesome! I hope that y’all do get the much needed inches!! I’m just looking forward to it being cooler and more rain.


----------



## robin416

I think we're sharing in the benefits of much needed rain. I know you got more than I have so far this year but still with the heat the good effects don't last long.


----------



## patsimanning

That good soaking in kind of rain is so good. At the moment, I have a lap full of little white dog wanting to be petted on. She doesn't want outside. I guess she's afraid she might melt.​


----------



## robin416

I need to see if we quit raining since I haven't done anything with the birds yet. I'm afraid I'm going to melt if I get wet.


----------



## patsimanning

You made me LOL! Should I send a boat for you?


----------



## robin416

We'd all be in trouble if a boat was needed where I live. 

I waited too long, it was showering when I went out.


----------



## robin416

Dorian. I know of at least one other here that is going to feeling some part of the effects of this new hurricane. It's still up in the air how much we'll feel them. It's going to depend on how long it sits on FL and then what it does if it makes it into the Gulf.


----------



## patsimanning

I hope you and Dawg and any others in your area stay safe! I know that’s the plan for sure. When will you start making hurricane prep with the birds and house?


----------



## robin416

Not until Saturday or Sunday. I'll wait for what our guy here says he thinks it's going to do. He called it right when he said Michael was going to be a 5 when it hit last year so he's probably going to call it right this time. At least I hope so.


----------



## patsimanning

How’s everyone in the Deep South doing as Dorian is churning things up? I hope everyone is safe!


----------



## robin416

It's looking less and less like it's too much of a threat for FL. Flooding is expected from storm surge. The question is what happens with GA and SC?


----------



## dawg53

Dorian has been sitting over the Bahama's all this time. There might not be any Bahama's to speak of if it doesnt start moving north.
Jacksonville Beach is expecting wind gusts up to hurricane strength, 74mph, otherwise tropical storm winds. Storm surge is the big thing, it will be high tide when it arrives, guaranteed flooding.
Here where we're at, 45mph gusts at most. Heck, we get that in regular summer afternoon thunderstorms. But we're grateful that it's not worse.


----------



## robin416

One of the reasons I had second thoughts on moving to SE VA was the issues with hurricanes. I'm glad I'm not doing it now. Although I'm still susceptible where I'm at flooding isn't an issue.


----------



## patsimanning

And, of course Oklahoma isn’t anywheres close. We’ve had some very beneficial rains lately, but with August heat in the upper 90s we’ve been a virtual steam bath outside.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> One of the reasons I had second thoughts on moving to SE VA was the issues with hurricanes. I'm glad I'm not doing it now. Although I'm still susceptible where I'm at flooding isn't an issue.


You were going to move to SE Va? Whereabouts in SE Va? I'm familiar with that area.

Dorian has lost quite abit strength overnight. Our expected winds have dropped significantly, same for the beaches but there's still concern for flooding and beach erosion. Beach erosion is a big thing all up and down the east coast. I have no clue why people would want to live on the beach when they know this will happen in their lifetimes...many times over and over and this includes northeasters.
No common sense. Then taxes are raised to renourish the beaches only to have it washed away in the next storm. I doesnt make sense. It's all about the money.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, down near Williamsburg. But I'm not doing that now. I'm well positioned here for anything I need or want. I'm not surprised you're familiar with that area. Hampton Roads was probably an old stomping ground of yours.

Hey, Patsy, welcome to South Alabama. That's about what it feels like here. Except it's September now and there doesn't seem to be any letup.


----------



## patsimanning

We have another week of this heat wave before it starts cooling off a bit. This August has been crazy humid along with the heat. I have to start the garden stuff very early or after the sun starts setting to water without turning into a puddle myself.


----------



## robin416

Cross your fingers that's true. They kept telling us that things were going to start being more comfortable then last week they said, "oops, it's going to be in the upper 90's by the weekend." So much for a cool off.


----------



## dawg53

Yep, Hampton Roads was my stomping ground for a long time before moving to Georgia in 79.
After Dorian passes, we're expecting very hot temps in the upper 90's. It always happens after a hurricane or tropical storm passes us. Cooler temps cant come soon enough!


----------



## robin416

It's been a while since I was in Hampton Roads. I knew it was a military town because my brother was in the AF and stationed there. Actually I was there about 8 years after you moved to GA.


----------



## Maryellen

Stay safe everyone from dorian.

Nights here are cool and crisp in the 50-60s


----------



## robin416

I hate you, ME. I'd kill for temps like those right about now. Our night time temps are probably close to your daytime temps. 

Although when Winter hits here, it's going to be your turn.


----------



## patsimanning

Maryellen said:


> Stay safe everyone from dorian.
> 
> Nights here are cool and crisp in the 50-60s


Hey Maryellen! How are you doing?


----------



## dawg53

ME, send those temps down here!

I sure hope our country goes all out helping the poor folks in the Bahama's recover.


----------



## dawg53

Robin, I dont miss the Hampton Roads area at all. I was up there in 1991 when our ship was in the yards in Norfolk. Crime there is much worse than when I lived there, and the traffic...UGH, much worse than Jacksonville.
However if no one has driven in a tunnel under a river or ocean, Hampton Roads is the place to do it, especially the Chesapeake Bay Bridge tunnel. It's 17 miles of bridge and two long tunnels. I road my motorcycle across it once, fun!

Your brother mustve been at Langley AFB? 
I was on a salvage ship at Little Creek Amphib base, also on tugboats at Naval Station Norfolk and on the Ike at Newport News when it was being built, then after it was commissioned at Naval Station Norfolk.


----------



## robin416

dawg, it was in transition to what you saw in 91. My brother had a nice place off base. Traffic was bad but not as bad as N. VA where I lived. 

The only tunnels I ever drove where the one between Detroit and Windsor and the one in Mobile. It used to crack me up that there were folks that wouldn't go near them.


----------



## Maryellen

dawg53 said:


> ME, send those temps down here!
> 
> I sure hope our country goes all out helping the poor folks in the Bahama's recover.


----------



## Maryellen

Dawg i wish i could! Its 63 here but going to 80 this afternoon. jersey weather at its finest lol!! Luckily up here im 10 degrees cooler then the rest of nj lol

Hey Pat im good how are you?


----------



## Hencackle

Hot and dry here. 90, feels like 92 right now. I sure don’t want flooding for anybody, but it would be nice to have a nice, gentle soaking kind of rain at night so our crew won’t miss hours.


----------



## robin416

That is so not right, HC. That far north and you're seeing temps like that. I can't imagine how hot it is down where I used to live.


----------



## Hencackle

Here, it's not uncommon to have temps in lower 90s in July. I was hoping for milder temps, in the lower 80s. I feel bad for those in Alaska when they had hotter weather than they were expecting. Was it last month?


----------



## robin416

Except it's September not July. We're going to be close to 100 for the next week. Even hotter than August. 

Their whole summer has been abnormal but then what am I talking about? So has everyone else's.


----------



## Hencackle

I haven't seen the long-range predictions for winter in the southeast. Anybody seen anything?


----------



## robin416

They might have given up at making any predictions since they've been so wrong the past several years. I'd have to look but we only had a couple of nights just below freezing. The farmers were getting concerned because some crops need several nights of freezing temps.


----------



## Hencackle

Well, they don't always do so well with their daily forecasts either. So many times, dh has called off roofing work due to 100% chance of rain. And it doesn't rain a drop!!! That's lost money. Of course, the crew has been caught in a surprise storm on a day had 10% chance of precipitation.


----------



## Hencackle

Dh and family is supposed to have a (surf) fishing trip at Emerald Isle, NC in a few weeks. I know they will be waiting to hear if the rental place is ok.


----------



## robin416

There have been times that just looking at the radar on my phone I can call NOT on the prediction or rain or no rain. I know how hard it is with the job your DH has. 

Well, so far SC has dodged a bullet. Now it's NC's turn. It appears to be closer to NC's shores than SC's.


----------



## dawg53

Hencackle said:


> Well, they don't always do so well with their daily forecasts either. So many times, dh has called off roofing work due to 100% chance of rain. And it doesn't rain a drop!!! That's lost money. Of course, the crew has been caught in a surprise storm on a day had 10% chance of precipitation.


Sounds like our weatherguessers.


----------



## dawg53

Charleston is having a rough time of it, bad flooding and alot of folks without power.


----------



## Hencackle

Dorian spawned a tornado which touched down in Emerald Isle this morning. Cape Hatteras will be directly in the path as Dorian moves up the coast. I'd hate to own a place in the OBX. The insurance must be outrageous.


----------



## robin416

There seem to be a lot of tornadoes with this storm. I don't think I've ever heard about them talking non stop about another one and another one and another one. 

According to Charleston flooding is what they do. Kind of like Jacksonville.


----------



## dawg53

It was a miracle that Jax didnt have any flooding this time. St Augustine had some flooding in one neighborhood. Northeast Florida got spared as well as extreme southeast Georgia.
When I was stationed in Charleston, it seemed the Battery area and parts of downtown always flooded, a bad combination of a storm brewing off the coast or severe thunderstorms dumping tons of rain together with high tide caused it.


----------



## robin416

I wasn't paying close enough attention to it but I think I caught someone from Charleston saying something about it being low and easily flooded. They said it's gotten really bad in recent years with the sea levels going up.


----------



## Hencackle

If I remember correctly, "Mt. Charleston" is only 12 ft above sea level. Sure, the Battery and nearby areas will be flooded. I love visiting Charleston...in the Spring.


----------



## robin416

From the sounds of it, they're like Jacksonville, FL, have their act together when it comes to reopening the city quickly. I wonder how they do that with the commercial areas.


----------



## patsimanning

I'd like to have a little of their rain!! We're bone dry in Ok. I have to get the water hose out tomorrow. ( Robin, I'm at the desk top and just reset everything again. We'll see how it works)


----------



## robin416

Do you see who you're logged in as? 

When does OK get rain in the Fall? Will it stay dry for an extended period at this point. I have no clue when we should see if since we haven't seen nearly enough this year.


----------



## patsimanning

Yes, dang it! Oh well.


----------



## patsimanning

I don’t know what else to do..


----------



## robin416

It's you. I can either send you a temp password for the one you want or you can try resetting it. See if you can use the same one that you're using for this one. Or get hubs to do it for you. (sorry, couldn't help myself there )


----------



## patsimanning

Ha, I doubt that he can do it! I’ll mess with it later. At this point, it is what it is. I don’t have a clue why or how it changed.


----------



## Hencackle

Right now it's sunny and 93, feels like 96. Will have to wait a bit to hook up the solar charger to the electronet fence for the lady goats.


----------



## robin416

I don't want to look. I'm not even sure it's September it's so nasty out there. I've gone all year without having to setup the misters but night before last I knew it was going to have to be done the birds were so miserable. Even the Guineas.


----------



## Hencackle

If it's already sticky humid, are those misters still able to cool the area? I'd be afraid it would make the humidity worse. 
I'm changing water frequently during the day. Female turkeys like to wash their feet in the rubber bowls. And most of the time, they poop in the water. Fussing at them hasn't helped.  I watered the ground around the waterers, so maybe the toms/jakes can cool off their feet.


----------



## Hencackle

Forgot to add: All my birds seem to prefer to drink from buckets of water. Turkey beaks don't quite fit into the wells of the waterers sold at the local feed stores. Also, buckets are actually easier to clean in the summertime than the traditional poultry waterer. It takes a lot more time scrubbing the threaded areas where the 2 pieces fit together. I'm just using the small colorful buckets found in the horse section of the feed store.


----------



## robin416

With the surrounding air cooler from the misters the humidity isn't even noticeable. 

You could try one of those cement mixing pans for the turkeys to stand around in. I've got one, I had it full of sand for the birds to dust bathe in.


----------



## robin416

Son of a gun, this weather has got to make up its mind. I was waking up to 50 degrees a week ago, this morning it's in the 20's. It's been like this all Winter just not the 20's. 

Then there's the rain. We needed rain so bad starting in August but got nothing until October. Someone found the on button because we've had a ton of it. We need to figure out how to spread it out more evenly.


----------



## Sylie

Wouldn't that be great if they could do that? a nice even temp all year long with regular rain when we need it??


----------



## robin416

Yeah. I don't like seeing things dying for the heat and lack of rain. I guess I could move to WA. State, everything is green there.


----------



## Maryellen

52 here in northern nj. Its gorgeous out


----------



## robin416

We started out at 32 this morning, warmer than yesterday. But like Maryellen it has turned out to be a nice day. Albeit I'm seeing 62 as the temp.


----------



## Sylie

It was 64 and sunny here today  tomorrow though, back into the low 40's and rain changing to snow overnight. 1-3 inches Monday night, 1-3 inches Tuesday day and another inch Tuesday night. I swear I'm going on a ground hog hunt! Starting here in Iowa and shooting every single one I see from here to the East Coast!


----------



## robin416

Woman when you get cranked up, it's pretty funny. Bet all the groundhogs are shaking in their burrows about now.


----------



## Sylie

Hehe! Yeah, I hope they are! They better dig those burrows a whole lot deeper than I can shoot


----------



## robin416

Crazy crazy weather. Got up to it being 60 this morning. A few days ago I got up to the 20's. By the end of the week it's going to drop again.


----------



## robin416

For the first time all winter I dropped the tarp on the open side of my chicken pen. The cold front coming in now has brought a ton of wind with it.


----------



## Maryellen

43 today. This winter has been super mild.


----------



## robin416

We've been all over the map weather wise. It swings around and gets cold and then a few days later it's back in the 70's. The peach crop is going to suffer because of it.


----------



## robin416

I'm here to tell you we got pounded last night. Tornado warning which this time I didn't need a warning about, I could feel it. The power has been out since midnight, I'm going to drag my generator out here in a bit. After I drink my coffee. 

From what I read there is a lot of damage just East of me with one death. I haven't delved too much further into it yet. I needed to see what all was happening here. It's an addiction. You know?


----------



## nissy2

today is sunny.


----------



## robin416

Would someone please send me some cold weather. I mean cold, like a couple of days of freezing weather. The kind where I need to break ice in the waterers. 

No, I haven't lost my mind. Not yet anyway. What I need is for cold weather to knock these danged mosquitoes down. Tonight I got mobbed by them when I went to put the birds to bed. I had the fan going so they couldn't navigate that well but darn it, they are bad out there.


----------



## Poultry Judge

That's the problem, it takes a few good cold days to knock the current generation down.


----------



## robin416

I've lived here over seven years now, I've never seen them as bad as they've been this year.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I think a lot of people agree with you.


----------



## robin416

This evening things might get interesting here for me. Cold front coming. It's going to hit warm air and shake things up a bit.

We've had wet falling all day today, even the Guineas were over it and went up early.


----------



## Closed Flock

My birds are wanting more feed. They make more noise and and move around a lot more than typical when a front cold front comes through in winter. If snow deep then they will go off feed for a couple days before flying around a lot more than usual to avoid deep snow.


----------



## robin416

They go off feed with snow? Think it's the change? 

I haven't lived anywhere that we have a lot of snow so I never really had to worry about it. Except with the Guineas. A light dusting and they take to the trees.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Mine are pretty good with the snow, some breeds just don't like it though.


----------



## Biring

Here it’s wet, very wet. Rainy season is almost done but we still have a few weeks yet. Today I realised why our back field always floods. 150m of road all drains into our one field! I cut a couple of small channels and problem solved!


----------



## robin416

Sometimes it takes seeing it when it's raining to realize why it's happening. I've been wet a few times watching to see why flooding in some areas was happening.

Whatever came through here last night was a whimper. I don't know about other areas of the state. Some of what was out there was nasty looking.


----------



## robin416

I can declare the mosquitoes are no more for this year. It's 30 degrees out there this morning. We'll be seeing colder temps for at least the next week.


----------



## Overmountain1

Ditto! Skeeters gone! (Read: happy dance time!) 
Snow is really messing w all mine! They are not pleased with this development! Ha! After an hour only one hen had braved the ramp to go get food!  
The other coop? Same thing. One little white girl down on the snow.... eating the snow.


----------



## robin416

Snow is scary!!! No touchee. Oh wait, let's taste it.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I can declare the mosquitoes are no more for this year. It's 30 degrees out there this morning. We'll be seeing colder temps for at least the next week.


Yay!


----------



## Overmountain1

I finally moved the food up to just inside the door. The idiots need to eat.... it’s freezing temps all day and super cold tonight. To the point I’m a bit concerned... but not fully. Want to put some goop on the combs today if I can... it’s honestly my really big fella’s comb and waddles I worry for in 20 degree weather. They’re ginormous, and there’s no way he will let me treat them without a big fight and fuss. At least he’s staying indoors today... I laughed at him poking his head out this morning to crow, literally, and then back inside. Seriously not a fan of snow here! (There’s maybe an inch all told and mostly just a dusting in half the run or so....)


----------



## robin416

LOL I can see him doing that. What a hoot. That's why everyone needs at least one rooster in their flock if they can have one.


----------



## Poultry Judge

They are funny. Mine spent all day milling around the coop, except for the ducks of course. As of dusk, we have about eight inches of snow. We are supposed to have 2-3 days coming up with temps in the high 30s and low 40s, so I want it to all melt, except that it's already so wet.


----------



## Overmountain1

Yeah, we only got an inch or two, all told, and I expect it to be gone within another day or so. 
By afternoon today, I still had not seen a single chicken come out of the big coop, —and I’m talking I’d been watching closely all day to a degree, but mostly since around 11, and this was 2! We finally had to bribe them down the top part of the ramp, so they would jump over the second (scary snowflake coated) half and on to the dry spots. I think that was their SINGLE visit outside today, no lie. I’m glad they finally ate and drank something at least, but I feel like they didn’t get near enough for this cold! Crazy things! But I also figure they aren’t likely to let themselves starve either. They’re fine I’m sure....


----------



## robin416

There are people who shovel pathways for their birds.

It's 26 here this morning. Ouch. A tad below normal.


----------



## Poultry Judge

We got eight inches of snow here, my son got fourteen inches by Lake Erie. It's 30 right now, I hope it warms up and melts!


----------



## robin416

LOL Eight inches here would shut the state down until Spring. At least you all live where they know how to deal with it.


----------



## danathome

19 this morning and now 32. The sun is shining bright. No snow here; a few flakes that melted before hitting the ground. Everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> 19 this morning and now 32. The sun is shining bright. No snow here; a few flakes that melted before hitting the ground. Everyone have a wonderful day.


Thanks Dan, you also!


----------



## robin416

Now I remember another reason for leaving TN, 19 degree mornings. Thanks for the reminder, Dan.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I'm not ready for it.


----------



## robin416

We never are. I need the temps to be just a tad higher so I can work outside and not have my hands freeze. Just a teeny bit. But we know how that works.


----------



## Maryellen

Flurries here most of the day. Colder out too .I'm so not ready for winter


----------



## robin416

Maryellen said:


> Flurries here most of the day. Colder out too .I'm so not ready for winter


Snuck up on you, did it? 

Don't hate me but we needed this cold. There has been an explosion of undesirable creatures here in the past several years with no winter. Farmers have also suffered.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Snuck up on you, did it?
> 
> Don't hate me but we needed this cold. There has been an explosion of undesirable creatures here in the past several years with no winter. Farmers have also suffered.


The farmers have suffered, many types of insects not seen as being problematic in years, are not freezing out well enough, and destroying more crops.


----------



## robin416

And there are crops that need a period of cold. We haven't had that in quite a while. I think we were in the 60's or 70's this time the past several years. No actual freezing nights at all.


----------



## Poultry Judge

We have had freezing in recent years, just not enough of it consecutively to kill some of the insects and larva.


----------



## robin416

It did get noticeable how many more critters were around the past several years. The rabbit population exploded. Squirrels? Dang, they're everywhere. Then there's the bugs. They've really been awful.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Yes, I think weather plays a big part.


----------



## robin416

27 here the past two mornings. Yesterday I didn't think about a hat or my warm gloves to do bird stuff. I'm here to tell you I didn't forget them this morning.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> 27 here the past two mornings. Yesterday I didn't think about a hat or my warm gloves to do bird stuff. I'm here to tell you I didn't forget them this morning.


That's chilly! it's been right around thirty the past two mornings here.


----------



## robin416

For down here at this time of year, it is. But I'm not going to complain about it. This may help with the bug problem. And it's safe to be working in the woods again.


----------



## robin416

48 this morning. Huge difference from the past two days. But it's raining so I probably won't be playing outside today.


----------



## Poultry Judge

It's 34 and slushy out at the moment. Yesterday, I finally had to plug in the heated water base for the five gallon chicken waterer. My big pond is frozen over but the little duck pond is not.


----------



## robin416

How odd, the big pond is frozen but not the smaller one? Is it because the smaller one is in a more protected area?


----------



## Poultry Judge

The smaller one has ducks churning it up 24/7.


----------



## robin416

I forget that they take to the water even when we humans are freezing.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Right now at around 4:30 p.m. it's starting to get dark as we near the Solstice. All the chickens perch in the coop, the Peafowl and Turkeys perch outside the coop in the shelter of a big Maple and the metal lean to. The ducks pretty much stay out by the pond. If it gets significantly down below freezing they will head into the coop.


----------



## robin416

I was thinking about the solstice yesterday. Realizing that lock down will be a little later each day until it gets to where it interferes with timing for feeding the cats and cooking my dinner. 

And now I have to go out and yell at the birds to get out of the road.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I was thinking about the solstice yesterday. Realizing that lock down will be a little later each day until it gets to where it interferes with timing for feeding the cats and cooking my dinner.
> 
> And now I have to go out and yell at the birds to get out of the road.


I only had turkeys on the roof today, this Spring I will have turkeys in the road.


----------



## robin416

Is it really going to be that long before they go to test out the road surface?

I know the houses within hearing distance can hear me yell at the birds to get out of the road and them screaming at me for making them.

One time yesterday I yelled at them to get out of the road. They screamed and ran to the other neighbor's. The one that likes having them around. Problem was, she had family over and the birds started screaming at them. And once again I'm hollering for the birds to come home.


----------



## robin416

It just dawned on me, it's December 20th, is it unusual not to have to plug in the heated waterer before this?


----------



## Poultry Judge

In recent years past here in Ohio, we generally make it pretty far into December before the waterer starts to freeze, and my waterer is out of the weather.


----------



## Maryellen

I honestly can say I dont miss taking care of my birds in the frigid cold. they have been gone for almost a month now,a friend of mine too all of them since we are going to be moving in a few months. 
I do however miss the eggs and how friendly they all 
werre


----------



## robin416

Oh, Maryellen, I know that hurts. When I sold my flock it was rough even though I knew it was the right thing to do. So, you wouldn't be able to convince me it doesn't bother you.

What about the goats? And where are you moving to?


----------



## Maryellen

The goats are coming with us. I plan on getting new chickens once we are settled in,we are moving To VA in the blue ridge mountains. Once settled I'll get more chickens as I miss them


----------



## robin416

I can tell you the country is beautiful. I lived in the Blue Ridge mtns in N. GA.

Family?


----------



## Maryellen

Husbands cousins and aunt and uncle live there we will be 40 
mmiminutes outside roanoke


----------



## robin416

Keep me posted if you will. Even though you've been covered up lately there's still five years of sharing back and forth on the forum.


----------



## Slacker

This is our coop and runs this afternoon in SE TN. Photos taken with my "old man" flip phone.


----------



## robin416

Your old man flip phone did an amazing job. 

How are you and the family? I've been wondering where you had gotten to.

And if you aren't going to be around, I hope you and yours have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Slacker

robin416 said:


> Your old man flip phone did an amazing job.
> 
> How are you and the family? I've been wondering where you had gotten to.
> 
> And if you aren't going to be around, I hope you and yours have a wonderful holiday.


Family is fine! Fourteen ladies and one dude, (I named him "Lucky", Ha Ha) are doing great. Hope all is well with You and yours! We don't participate in the "holiday ". Life is Good!


----------



## robin416

I don't either but it's that time of year. 

Life being good is what matters.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## Overmountain1

Slacker said:


> This is our coop and runs this afternoon in SE TN. Photos taken with my "old man" flip phone.
> 
> View attachment 37230
> View attachment 37232


Slacker, I've been with you these past days in the Arctic freezing cold! Yikes!! Beautiful holiday pics out of it tho.


----------



## robin416

I don't understand this. This morning it's ten degrees warmer than yesterday morning yet it feels colder than yesterday morning. I have to stuff to do out there but I'm not willing to freeze while trying to do it.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I don't understand this. This morning it's ten degrees warmer than yesterday morning yet it feels colder than yesterday morning. I have to stuff to do out there but I'm not willing to freeze while trying to do it.


I know, I say the same thing here, because of the moisture.


----------



## robin416

I wondered if that was what was going on. I failed to pay attention to the humidity yesterday morning. It was 89% when I thought to check this morning.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I wondered if that was what was going on. I failed to pay attention to the humidity yesterday morning. It was 89% when I thought to check this morning.


It just feels a lot colder when it's wet.


----------



## Overmountain1

It does- and it has been an exceptionally wet winter this year so far! Crazy!


----------



## robin416

We've got some more rain and cooler temps heading this way. It's been one heck of a see saw so far this Winter. 

What's it been like in your neck of the woods, OM?


----------



## Maryellen

37 and drizzling here in northern nj


----------



## robin416

Dang, woman. It was 32 here this morning in the deep south. No drizzle but lots of wind.


----------



## Maryellen

41 today but chilly.


----------



## robin416

Why are you warmer than me? I mean for cryin' out loud you're way up there.


----------



## Maryellen

Lol I have no idea. We are supposed to start getting bitter temps starting this week and possible snow storms in end of jan and in feb from the polar vortex but who knows.
Its going to be 38 today and no snow so I'll take it lol


----------



## robin416

Well, this time I get to say nanna boo boo. It's 61 here today. Of course that won't last. If you're getting the polar vortex I'll be in for a shot of it too.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Well, this time I get to say nanna boo boo. It's 61 here today. Of course that won't last. If you're getting the polar vortex I'll be in for a shot of it too.


Wow, 61 is pretty nice!


----------



## robin416

It is, isn't it? And I spent all day down in the city when I could have been home doing outside stuff.


----------



## Poultry Judge

if it was that warm here, I could get a lot of stuff done outside, right now it's 32.


----------



## robin416

Ouch. Today is a repeat of yesterday but guess where I spent most of the day. I'm tired and didn't think getting on the tractor was a wise choice. Tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Ouch. Today is a repeat of yesterday but guess where I spent most of the day. I'm tired and didn't think getting on the tractor was a wise choice. Tomorrow for sure.


Please be careful and take care of your health!


----------



## robin416

I'm listening to my body. You know I can't put any dents in my pretty little tractor so it was safe for today.

But don't worry, come July/August I'll be wishing I had your temps. I'd even be OK with 32 if it meant escaping the heat and humidity of Summer down here.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I'm listening to my body. You know I can't put any dents in my pretty little tractor so it was safe for today.
> 
> But don't worry, come July/August I'll be wishing I had your temps. I'd even be OK with 32 if it meant escaping the heat and humidity of Summer down here.


Yes, today it's 25.


----------



## robin416

Daytime temps? Or falling out of bed temps? If that's your high for the day that is beyond awful. I've been gone from up North for so long I've forgotten how often our daytime temps can be that low.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

I'm happy it's been above freezing here, but we've had snow last two days--just enough to make mud. I have to walk the dog every day or she gets a little insane, so days in the high 30's or low 40's are good for here in January. Just wear the muck boots 'cause it's slick and muddy where the forest is bare of pine needles.


----------



## robin416

Next on your construction list? A fence. Then you can just let the dog out and keep your feet dry and clean. After the coop, I mean.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Next on your construction list? A fence. Then you can just let the dog out and keep your feet dry and clean. After the coop, I mean.


Wouldn't that be cool? The yard is DEFINITELY on the list, but--she needs a walk because she's got too much energy and needs to work it off. If she'd only figure out fetch...  But it's good for me to get out and rattle my bones around as well, I guess. I often don't want to go, but I'm usually glad I went, muddy or not.

I don't know if it's paranoia about biosecurity, or just because they were fun, but I got some boots just for the chicken coop and run. With the obligatory chickens and flowers on them, of course.


----------



## robin416

Where's the pic? Got to see those cute chicken boots.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Hermit's Garden said:


> I'm happy it's been above freezing here, but we've had snow last two days--just enough to make mud. I have to walk the dog every day or she gets a little insane, so days in the high 30's or low 40's are good for here in January. Just wear the muck boots 'cause it's slick and muddy where the forest is bare of pine needles.


Mud, yup, I've heard tell of it... on my mud farm, in sunny Northeast Ohio. It's my number one crop.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Poultry Judge said:


> Mud, yup, I've heard tell of it... on my mud farm, in sunny Northeast Ohio. It's my number one crop.



PJ, one of our boys & family lives just outside of Dayton. It's gorgeous there!!! But yeah, I bet y'all can grow some gooooood mud. Gotta say, though, the week I spent there was my Best Hair Week in a decade or more.


----------



## robin416

Now I'm beginning to feel left out, I don't have mud.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Now I'm beginning to feel left out, I don't have mud.


Mud's a little heavy to send in the mail, but I'll send you some water sprinklers--you can make a veritable sea of mud in your yard!


----------



## Poultry Judge

Pasture mud, coop mud, free range mud, organic mud, genetically engineered mud, low till mud, a veritable mud selection...


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> Mud's a little heavy to send in the mail, but I'll send you some water sprinklers--you can make a veritable sea of mud in your yard!


I have sandy soil, mud just isn't part of that equation. It's kind of nice to know I'll never get stuck in my driveway.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> Pasture mud, coop mud, free range mud, organic mud, genetically engineered mud, low till mud, a veritable mud selection...


That's beginning to sound like we've woken one of your nightmares. Like maybe the manure spreader issue?


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> That's beginning to sound like we've woken one of your nightmares. Like maybe the manure spreader issue?


Mud is a more consistent purgatory.


----------



## Poultry Judge

It's 12 here this morning, too cold!


----------



## robin416

Eyes opened wide!!! I could not, absolutely could not tolerate that kind of cold anymore. Even with all of the right gear on. 

I feel for you in that misery.


----------



## robin416

I have a question, are the heated waterers able to keep up with that kind of cold?


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I have a question, are the heated waterers able to keep up with that kind of cold?


Yes, mine do fine.


----------



## robin416

Well, that's one thing you don't have to worry about. Even if it's a piddly thing. Waterers are still wet and cold.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Thawing out a hose and cleaning the waterers is a cold and wet job.


----------



## robin416

Been there, done that. Don't have to do it anymore. 

Trick I used was to run the hose up over something and drain it so there was no water left to freeze in it.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Been there, done that. Don't have to do it anymore.
> 
> Trick I used was to run the hose up over something and drain it so there was no water left to freeze in it.


I drain the hose but I have 50 feet.


----------



## robin416

It is a royal pain in the behind to do. Mine was probably 50 if not more. Been a while since I had to do that trick. I actually had a ladder sitting out in the backyard one winter just for that purpose.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Been there, done that. Don't have to do it anymore.
> 
> Trick I used was to run the hose up over something and drain it so there was no water left to freeze in it.


I drain the hose but I have 50 feet.


robin416 said:


> It is a royal pain in the behind to do. Mine was probably 50 if not more. Been a while since I had to do that trick. I actually had a ladder sitting out in the backyard one winter just for that purpose.


----------



## Poultry Judge

It's 27 degrees today.


----------



## robin416

I'm not going to tell you the temps here.

Are you supposed to get any of the nastiness they've been talking about?


----------



## danathome

69 degrees F. The birds are singing like it's spring! The winter has been so mild, so far, that my rose bush by the house still has green leaves on it. All the turkey hens are allowing the toms to mate. I would not be surprised if I find eggs soon.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

We have well over a foot of snow between yesterday and today. 29 degrees, so not as bitter as it could be. The snow wouldn't be bad, but the 25 mph winds make it a little less pleasant. Dog may get a short walk today.


----------



## danathome

Posts like these make me glad I'm not in WI anymore.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Dan, we did three years in Montana (stationed at Malmstrom AFB in Great Falls) and _that _was cold. They handled the snow well, so we got around fine for the most part. It was the three month gardening season I couldn't take!

I love winter, but I'm pretty fussy about it--I like my year evenly divided among the seasons.


----------



## robin416

I saw something the other day that reminds me that no matter where we live we're liable to face challenges where the earth is concerned. Fires in the west, tornadoes mid country, hurricanes my neck of the woods. And these days earthquakes popping up in odd places.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> I saw something the other day that reminds me that no matter where we live we're liable to face challenges where the earth is concerned. Fires in the west, tornadoes mid country, hurricanes my neck of the woods. And these days earthquakes popping up in odd places.


Cool--we've had all three! My family took tornadoes for granted where we were--then we got Terrible Tuesday, 1979, in Wichita Falls TX--our house was hit with us in it.

Since I left Texas with the hubby, we lived in Missouri, Montana, back to Texas, then Florida, then New Mexico, back to Texas, and then Arizona in two different spots. Haven't met an earthquake yet, though. 

We _are_ liable to face challenges where the earth is concerned, no matter where we are. Weather, bugs, critters--as a gardener, I think I'd rather face the weather than the bugs and dirt-varmints. Fire ants and gophers and moles--oh my!


----------



## danathome

Hermit's Garden said:


> Dan, we did three years in Montana (stationed at Malmstrom AFB in Great Falls) and _that _was cold. They handled the snow well, so we got around fine for the most part. It was the three month gardening season I couldn't take!
> 
> I love winter, but I'm pretty fussy about it--I like my year evenly divided among the seasons.


I hate winter; even here. We both regret not moving further south.


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> Cool--we've had all three! My family took tornadoes for granted where we were--then we got Terrible Tuesday, 1979, in Wichita Falls TX--our house was hit with us in it.
> 
> Since I left Texas with the hubby, we lived in Missouri, Montana, back to Texas, then Florida, then New Mexico, back to Texas, and then Arizona in two different spots. Haven't met an earthquake yet, though.
> 
> We _are_ liable to face challenges where the earth is concerned, no matter where we are. Weather, bugs, critters--as a gardener, I think I'd rather face the weather than the bugs and dirt-varmints. Fire ants and gophers and moles--oh my!


I had an earthquake in the N. GA mountains. I was in the house. It shuddered like a dog shaky water off. The epicenter was in TN about 100 miles away.

I guess I've gone through all that the earth and Mother Nature has in her bag of tricks. Partly, because like you HG, I've lived all over the country.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> I hate winter; even here. We both regret not moving further south.


Dan, keep in mind, your Summers are nowhere near as bad as they are here. You have a longer work outside period than if you were further south.

Trust me, as you get older you tolerate the heat less than when you were young and dumb.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> I had an earthquake in the N. GA mountains. I was in the house. It shuddered like a dog shaky water off. The epicenter was in TN about 100 miles away.
> 
> I guess I've gone through all that the earth and Mother Nature has in her bag of tricks. Partly, because like you HG, I've lived all over the country.


Dang--I bet that was scary. I've tried to imagine it--just no safe place to go!

I discovered something funny about hurricanes and fires. I got too worried about Stuff. With tornadoes, you're lucky if you have a half hour to get to cover. When it's over, you're happy to be alive, and you get a little re-enlistment in the Gratitude Corps.

But with the hurricanes and fires, you have a week of news coverage telling you how big it is, how far, etc., and you evacuate. I got too wrapped up in "what to take". I know, the basics. But what about the pictures of family? The car's already full of the essentials--but can I take the little clay harbor seal my son made me when he was eight? Christmas ornaments the kids made through the years?

Sentimental stuff, but still just stuff. Give me a tornado over a hurricane any day.


----------



## robin416

Actually the earthquake just upset my dogs and cats. I wondered what the heck happened. It was only later that I learned it was an earthquake.

I've had too many close calls with tornadoes to choose them over hurricanes. A tornado hitting directly is deal done. A hurricane, not necessarily. Roof destruction, windows blown out but generally the house is still standing and most contents intact. That isn't true of a tornado. 

The fires I experienced in GA and TN there was no notice. GA there was a fire bug that kept setting the forest on fire on the ridge above my house. He got caught, finally. The fires in TN, one was kids playing with matches in dry grass and another was a controlled burn that got out of hand from a half mile away. 

With a hurricane you have the option to load everything up and go. A tornado, not at all. My animals, my jewelry box, my guns and a change of clothes and I'm gone for a really bad hurricane. I stayed put for Michael.


----------



## robin416

It's all HG's fault. They called for maybe light rain, we got heavy and north of me got a tornado. Later today they're saying it could get a bit interesting weatherwise. A possible repeat of what happened Birmingham but down this way.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Mea culpa!


----------



## robin416

Why do I feel like you don't really mean that? Hmmm? 

Have you walked the pup in the mud or the really deep snow a few times? Paybacks happen you know.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

My gator tears gave it away, huh?

Walked her through snow--we've gotten almost two feet in three days. With a low of 3 for tonight. I do kinda need it to stop snowing, though--we've cancelled four appointments so far, and we have stuff to do! Here's proof that I can shovel snow (or pose with a shovel), and evidence that the sun WILL shine again. Poor Gypsy was up to her chin a few times and wasn't sure she was still having fun.


----------



## robin416

Snowblower time!

I do not miss that kind of snow one bit. 

I can see her not being certain at points. We lived in a motorhome in MA with our two big dogs. Of course they had to be walked on leashes. When the snow was knee deep to me it was a struggle for them. In other words, it stopped being fun. 

What did I say about paybacks. Three degrees should tell you something. 

BTW, did you include a wood stove in the new house? Might want to think seriously about it if you didn't.


----------



## robin416

BTW, why are you cancelling appointments? Are road conditions there so bad it's necessary?


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Yes on the wood stove. And it's a wood stove, not a pellet, so if the power goes out we're still okay. 

For the most part, I think the spousal unit was being cautious. I'd rather have gone and taken my chances...but in our pairing, he's the tortoise and I'm the hare. We know who finished ahead in that story, right?  

The skies are clear now and the moon is shining. Supposed to be up to 37 today and 47 tomorrow. Heard a rumor another storm is due through here Friday, so I guess I'd best get my errands done today and tomorrow.


----------



## robin416

You'll be glad he won that argument. We were the opposite in our house, I wanted the stove the hubs didn't. Turned out he really liked it once he got to experience the heat from it. 

Ouch, clear skies says it's going to be quite frosty when you go to walk the girl this morning. What are you going to do when she stops in her tracks and says, "nope, not going out there anymore."

Your analogy doesn't work for our pairing. I was the hare in mine but I won on the stove.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> You'll be glad he won that argument. We were the opposite in our house, I wanted the stove the hubs didn't. Turned out he really liked it once he got to experience the heat from it.
> 
> Ouch, clear skies says it's going to be quite frosty when you go to walk the girl this morning. What are you going to do when she stops in her tracks and says, "nope, not going out there anymore."
> 
> Your analogy doesn't work for our pairing. I was the hare in mine but I won on the stove.


No, I meant I'm the hare when it comes to going to town w/ ice on the roads. Maybe his years in AF snow removal showed him too many goofballs in wrecks, so he asked me not to drive. We both wanted a stove! Have yet to fire it up --need a log-grate small enough to fit in there--apparently it takes the USPS well over a month to decide to "validate" an address for new construction. We can't get anything shipped here! It's been crazy, and I'm about to go Postal. Hmph.

Once we do get ready to fire it up, we'll have to disconnect/remove all the smoke detectors--our new gas range sets it off maybe four times a week, and we've been cooking on it a month already! Touchy wee things they are.

No worries about Gypsy. We cleared enough that we can walk w/out her having to "swim" in it. As for the cold, she adores it. Last winter when we had snow down in Prescott Valley, she lay in the shade in the snow. That's a Great Pyrenees for you, even if she is only half.


----------



## robin416

Ahh, I get it now. Truthfully, I've done the same thing. But I grew up with roads that spent a lot of the winter like that. I'd see people passing me and I'd wonder where I'd spot them off the road further up. Usually within a mile they'd be no longer passing anyone. 

Huh, I didn't use a grate in my stove. Was I supposed to? LOL A little late to be asking that now, I don't live there anymore. 

I just read today people in new subdivisions are not getting mail. The reasons? The USPS has decided that no more delivering to new homes at the curb, it has to be those bulk mailboxes located somewhere in the subdivision. Problem is, they kept that information to themselves and it only surfaced when people couldn't get mail to their houses. That doesn't affect you but kind of gives you an idea how disjointed USPS can be.

Such good humans. Clearing a path so the four legged family member doesn't have to struggle in the deep snow. They are so much like us in so many ways. You could tell mine when they entered their "adult" phase. No more going crazy in the deep snow. They'd go the route that wasn't the deepest.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Such good humans. Clearing a path so the four legged family member doesn't have to struggle in the deep snow. They are so much like us in so many ways. You could tell mine when they entered their "adult" phase. No more going crazy in the deep snow. They'd go the route that wasn't the deepest.


When Phil and I were out shoveling yesterday, it occurred to me that I hadn't even thought of making a snowman in years, despite plenty of snow where we've lived.

I might have to make one just for the county plow-guy who nicely grated/cleared a little further than he had to in order to include our little bit of dirt road past the firehouse. It'll hold a sign; "Thank you!"  I need to do something to remind the hubs his wife is full-tilt bozo even if she's getting old. Just won't do to have him think she's sliding toward normal.


----------



## robin416

If they expected something different as we became adults they're in for a big surprise. 

Do you think you'll get enough snow again to make the snowperson for the sign? Too bad making a snow plow out of snow would be a huge challenge. The driver would have no doubt the message was for the driver.


----------



## Poultry Judge

3 degrees is cold, I hope we make it through the rest of winter here in Ohio without any zero weather.


----------



## robin416

Don't hold your breath. It seems like the end of January into February is the time for the worst of the Winter weather. You've had enough really cold weather to equal several Winters.


----------



## robin416

Get ready people, we're all about to get blasted. Darn it. Overnight Sunday they're saying maybe high teens for us down here in the deep south. I can not imagine what it's going to be like further north of me. 

One thing I can say, this is the first real Winter down here in years. Sort of. We'll ignore that it's going to hit 70 this week before it tanks again.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Get ready people, we're all about to get blasted. Darn it. Overnight Sunday they're saying maybe high teens for us down here in the deep south. I can not imagine what it's going to be like further north of me.
> 
> One thing I can say, this is the first real Winter down here in years. Sort of. We'll ignore that it's going to hit 70 this week before it tanks again.


Wow! Get your snowmobile boots ready.


----------



## robin416

As weird as it sounds, it won't snow here. We did get an ice storm eight years ago. 

You all north of me are going to be in a hurt until this mess wanders its way back to the arctic.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> As weird as it sounds, it won't snow here. We did get an ice storm eight years ago.
> 
> You all north of me are going to be in a hurt until this mess wanders its way back to the arctic.


It's supposed to be cold this weekend here.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> It's supposed to be cold this weekend here.


From what I'm seeing, that's way understated.


----------



## danathome

Yesterday I fed the birds wearing shorts and was too warm-today is sunny and cold; time get out the long undies. Maybe not.

I took my silver phoenix and her four chicks back to the coop. The hen promptly deserted the chicks in favor of the rooster. The chicks are now in the brooder and mom will get sold down the road. I don't keep hens that are not good parents.


----------



## robin416

It might have been best if she deserted them with the cold you've got coming. No way would she stay hunkered over them during the day to keep them warm.

We are supposed to have a 70 day before the cold gets here the first of the week.


----------



## Overmountain1

So. Cold. 
Ugh. Never above freezing yesterday, and only a couple hours above today! And 20 or less with stronger steady winds. Brrrrrr!!!! And snow. Constantly. If there’s not snow it’s all a mudpit.


----------



## robin416

I think we've all gotten used to not having actual cold weather after the last several years of no cold. It's been about 8 years for me and trust me, I'm whining about it.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> It might have been best if she deserted them with the cold you've got coming. No way would she stay hunkered over them during the day to keep them warm.
> 
> We are supposed to have a 70 day before the cold gets here the first of the week.


Being from WI I have had many hens raise chicks during cold weather; even severe cold if it didn't stay that way weeks at a time. Here in TN the phoenix chicks do well as long as they have a good mom; better than during the heat of summer.


----------



## danathome

The sun is shining bright and warm. Many of the birds have found a sheltered place to sun bathe. 33 degrees F right now and much warmer out of the chill wind/breeze.


----------



## robin416

I'm from MI Dan but I've been down this way too long to tolerate that kind of cold anymore. Even what you're getting in TN is not anything I want to face anymore. 

But it's going to get hot here soon. Really, really hot. Then the complaining is going to get serious.


----------



## danathome

When I compare WI to TN weather I feel fortunate to be away from the extreme cold...BUT, I do wish we had moved further south. Both of us are better able to handle heat than cold. 44 Degrees now. It pains me to keep the birds locked up when the worms are so near the surface; the ducks especially prefer the angleworms to the feeds.


----------



## robin416

It is cold longer where you're at Dan. But, the heat and humidity are tolerable. Don't be fooled just as you're not able to tolerate the cold anymore the heat is worse. 

I have to be out there as soon as the sun if up if I want to accomplish anything out there. I don't burn brush at all during the heat of Summer because it's just too bloody hot.


----------



## Debbie Hosley

sunny here and it will be long week with Sun
Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## robin416

I wish. Even here in the deep south the sun is MIA and the rain keeps falling. 

I shouldn't whine, some of our forum members are hurting a ton more than I am.


----------



## Slippy

18 degrees F here at Slippy Lodge on the rolling plains of Dixie. Snow Flurries earlier when I let the Red Dog out. She did her bidness and scampered in quickly. She ain't dumb!


----------



## robin416

You are definitely in that cold front Slippy. Almost due south of you I'm at 32.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> You are definitely in that cold front Slippy. Almost due south of you I'm at 32.


19 in NE Ohio.


----------



## robin416

When is it supposed to let up for you folks further North?


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> When is it supposed to let up for you folks further North?


I think next week is supposed to be better.


----------



## robin416

That sounds so far away. It probably does to all of you stuck in those cold temps.

I was just reading on the TX power outages, they've got serious problems.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> That sounds so far away. It probably does to all of you stuck in those cold temps.
> 
> I was just reading on the TX power outages, they've got serious problems.


1 degree this a.m.


----------



## robin416

Ouch and a whole bunch of other ouches. 

If you saw how I was bundled up to take care of the birds when it was the mid 20's you'd think I was heading into OH.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Melissa called from work, she said it was minus 4 when she fed the horses this a.m.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> Ouch and a whole bunch of other ouches.
> 
> If you saw how I was bundled up to take care of the birds when it was the mid 20's you'd think I was heading into OH.


I'm with you- I hate it! I have stolen my husbands giant hunting one piece coverall- it's like wearing a giant camo sleeping bag!  It has suspenders inside, otherwise there's no way on earth I could! My hubbs is a big guy- think linebacker. And I'm about 5'2". This thing is roomy for him. I swim in it- and I adore it! So warm. 
Anyway, it looks like we won't be getting the worst of this blast this time, just 2 nights in the teens! Sorry y'all, I'm as shocked as you! They had been calling for that, then 6-8" of snow, now snow tonight, rain tomorrow, and snow again Thursday eve. What a sloppy and wet mess!!!!


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> Melissa called from work, she said it was minus 4 when she fed the horses this a.m.


I need an unlike button because I certainly don't like those numbers.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> I'm with you- I hate it! I have stolen my husbands giant hunting one piece coverall- it's like wearing a giant camo sleeping bag!  It has suspenders inside, otherwise there's no way on earth I could! My hubbs is a big guy- think linebacker. And I'm about 5'2". This thing is roomy for him. I swim in it- and I adore it! So warm.
> Anyway, it looks like we won't be getting the worst of this blast this time, just 2 nights in the teens! Sorry y'all, I'm as shocked as you! They had been calling for that, then 6-8" of snow, now snow tonight, rain tomorrow, and snow again Thursday eve. What a sloppy and wet mess!!!!


I had one of those one piece deals. Thing was much too warm most of the time. These days I have a super size pair of sweats that goes over my jeans. An oversized coat that I can layer under until I look like I'd bounce if I fell. And a hat I bought when we were in MA and lived in the motorhome but had to have something on my head when I walked the dogs in winter.

I don't think either one of us would win any best dressed contests.


----------



## Overmountain1

GM all. Just had to share....
And yeah, I'm that idiot standing out in literal freezing rain saying ooooh! But that's such a good angle!


----------



## robin416

Ahhh, stunning. Sometimes we need certain types of people standing out in freezing rain to provide us with such stunning pics.

I sure hope the ice doesn't take your power out.


----------



## Overmountain1

What do you do when the power goes out in an ice storm? 
If you're me, you go tromp around and get extra wet and cold to nab a few more pics before it melts off.... yeah. After wrapping up both the crab tanks to ensure they stay close to where they should be, that is. 

It's pretty but I like having power too! Lol


----------



## Overmountain1

Ha! Just saw your reply Robin- I blame you!


----------



## robin416

Seven years ago we had an ice storm here. It took the power out about ten at night. I can tell you it got really, really cold in the house that night. But they got us back up and running within three hours. So, hopefully it will be the same story for you all.

It's one of the reasons I have generators. I'm not doing that anymore.


----------



## Overmountain1

I can’t wait til EE get our generator setup done in the future as well. I’m with you- no power is- well I’m spoiled. I don’t lie. 

We have a giant brick fireplace (in the background of that last shot of me w hospital chicken) with gas logs, thankfully with full tanks too. We can keep it pretty comfortable, but now with the crabs too, I need some power. I may use our little jump pack to run their heatmat in a bit. 70s is low for them. 80 is about my minimum I like to do for them, so we gotta do something! I’ll sort it out. They’ve survived outages before. I set the portable heater in there and it stayed warm enough. Mostly. I think I did lose one bc of that come to think of it.... anyway. You know where I’m at with all that.


----------



## robin416

There are so many things that can be affected with a power outage. Most of the time it's people with incubators that in use. 

Is your hot water tank electric or gas? If it's gas and doesn't need electricity to kick on it might be possible to put a container of really warm water in their habitat. Or if you have a gas stove. Boil up some water. 

A gas stove is another thing that I had to have. Most everyone on my road is electric only and when the storms knocked our power out for days they either couldn't cook or had to use their BBQ grills.


----------



## Overmountain1

Yeah, we have a couple of good camp stoves we can bring out as needed, we are pretty proficient with those! I would prefer a gas stove AND gas heat too tbh. We had gas heat in CO, and it was so efficient. Now if the air pump is out there's still no help for it, but I like it. 
Our water heater is, unfortunately, electric. At least it's new though by golly! Already did that a couple years ago. The joys of homeownership never cease!


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> GM all. Just had to share....
> And yeah, I'm that idiot standing out in literal freezing rain saying ooooh! But that's such a good angle!


Nice pics!


----------



## Overmountain1

Thanks! I should’ve gotten the actual camera out today. It was pretty! And HEAVY!!


----------



## robin416

Why? If that was from the phone it proves once again you've got a good eye for photography.


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh yes. It's rare mine are anything but spontaneous... so thank you. With all the new photo hard and software, and editing tools at my fingertips, it's really a snap to make almost any photo look good. 
I just try to think about what I would want to see if I weren't in a place. If that makes any sense- just how to convey it to someone else if they didn't experience it too. Idk! Don't mind me. 
 
My other chicken acted kind of puny all day, so say some chicken prayers for her too. This is the one we have had the laying stuff with before, so that's always on the table for her 'potential cause' list. Always an adventure!


----------



## robin416

Have you got power now? 

A person could have the best equipment out there but if they can't frame the photo properly it's just another photo of something. 

Her only option may be to be spayed if you don't want to lose her.


----------



## Overmountain1

Thanks Robin- I’m starting to think so too, this was her third ‘episode.’ And yes, we got our power back after just a handful of hours- I was grateful! 
The first was when she began laying, and either had one break or just laid without a shell, then laid a normal one. 
Second time she was all bunched up and hiding under the ramp at bedtime, so we gave her a warm soak and kept her in for the eve, and she was ok the next day around lunch, no egg but let her out and she was fine. 
Third- now- she was just acting all sick chicken, standing aside for the majority of the day, altho not severe, but before bed I watched her and she ran around with the others and was still eating/drinking. So I left her. Today she’s moving around and engaging more but comb and wattles are a bit pale still. 
So idk! I am def leaning more toward being spayed, as she is a sweet hen that the boy loves. 

Oh. Speaking of the boy.... guess who called 911 at 1am last night????


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh. Speaking of the boy.... guess who called 911 at 1am last night????


Wait a minute, who did what? You can't just say that and leave for Pete's sake!


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh but it was so much more fun!!! 

Yeah- we were all home; I had fallen asleep on the couch, Tristan had gone to bed early , his bro was hiding in the closet in the next room... which shares a wall with Tristan’s bed. (Empty closet atm- yay me!) He has a sleeping bag and stuff, and it is technically his room. So anyway. Hubby went to bed early too. 
Next thing I know the doorbell is ringing and there’s ‘that’ knock at the door and I’m all Ah!! So I open the door as much as I can, which is about a foot and a half as we still had the cage sitting there from chicken hospital... anyway. So at first I’m thinking they need the hubbs bc something big must’ve happened right? No- he proceeds to tell me my 12 year old son had called bc he thought someone was coming in the window.... still haven’t sorted out how his brain got that from whatever he heard, but he said he was too scared to stick his head out in the hall. 
Needless to say, we had a talk! Lol. Not mad and not telling him not to per se, just... to be extra sure he needs a cop! So that was our exciting evening....
And for the record I meant to respond to answer my own question a bit earlier than now! Didn’t mean to leave you hanging half the day lol!


----------



## robin416

Oh yes you did. It's more fun that way.

LOL His dad is home and he called 911? He must have had one heck of a realistic dream.


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> Seven years ago we had an ice storm here. It took the power out about ten at night. I can tell you it got really, really cold in the house that night. But they got us back up and running within three hours. So, hopefully it will be the same story for you all.
> 
> It's one of the reasons I have generators. I'm not doing that anymore.


Say a prayer and thank a Lineman!


----------



## robin416

Trust me, thanks did happen. I think the thing more amazing is that they could do it at all with absolutely no equipment to clear the roads. 

How has it been up in your neck of the woods, Slippy? I've thought of you a time or two over the past few days. You're in that mess. I just missed it coming quite this far south.


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> Trust me, thanks did happen. I think the thing more amazing is that they could do it at all with absolutely no equipment to clear the roads.
> 
> How has it been up in your neck of the woods, Slippy? I've thought of you a time or two over the past few days. You're in that mess. I just missed it coming quite this far south.


Not too bad, in fact its sunny and nice today. We did get a dusting of snow


















But I just tossed some wood in the old fireplace









And cracked open one my special bottles of yum yum...


----------



## Poultry Judge

Slippy said:


> Not too bad, in fact its sunny and nice today. We did get a dusting of snow
> View attachment 37656
> 
> 
> View attachment 37658
> 
> 
> But I just tossed some wood in the old fireplace
> View attachment 37660
> 
> 
> And cracked open one my special bottles of yum yum...
> View attachment 37662


Now that's livin'!


----------



## robin416

Leave it to Mr. Slippy to cause a smile. The fireplace looked very inviting for these cold mornings and icy evenings.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Leave it to Mr. Slippy to cause a smile. The fireplace looked very inviting for these cold mornings and icy evenings.


Yes, nice pics!


----------

